# Another Miracle ~ Part 28



## Siobhan1

New home Ladies...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET/IUI * 

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

Stokey

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

DiamondDiva
sahara
Tiger
strawbs
blondieh 
KW33
madison
Andyjane
Kerribluecat
Tinx
Twinkle - Toes
Saskia
Sapphire 05
Moshy29
Munchy77
Hola
Jrhh

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date

ready4family, IVF, , 21/07/09


Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......


----------



## Stokey

yeah I get to go first woo hoo!

The sun is shining  

Saskia - Hunny so sorry hun about DH aunty, thats so sad, is she in a coma? I think when you hear things like that its normal for your mind to work overtime. Hope you got a better nights sleep. Whens OTD?



Well the witch has shown up good and early this morning so will be starting the next round tomorrow!

see you all later

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Oh Ally you pipped me to the post!!

Just marking really girls but back later...still going mad

Ally- OTD is 11th may.....Dh's aunt is not in a coma thankfully and her new scan result is that she COULD make an almost full recovery...so fingers crossed.

Back later girls...off to enjoy some sunshine...getting all the Vitamin D  

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hello Lovely Ladies,


Cath - I never actually thought about how much i kiss and cuddle DD every day and if i could do that to another child who wasnt ours, but i think there will be loads of time for you to get to know the child thats for you and over time you'll gather feelings for the child and then wouldnt be able imagine your life without them.     

Karin - Not long til the op now,     

Saskia - Got my fingers crossed for your aunt in law.

Ally -   Best of luck for your new cycle  


Ok, so i cant remember anything else from the other thread, hope you all are well, we are a little stressed just now as my aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer on Tuesday and will find out on Tuesday how severe it is, hopeing they have caught it early, my mum had it 5 years ago and hers was caught early so hoping and praying that my aunts is the same, looks like it could be something thats inherritible too(not quite sure thats a proper word  ) so i'll be kepping a close eye on my (.)(.)'s as will my DH  , all kidding aside i hope she is ok, and makes a full recovery.  working today and its sunny outside  , am off til Wednesday now because of the bank holiday.


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Ally, thanks for your words.  Would love your company...guess one bad thing with me posting on a uk site. Great news that you'll be starting your cycle next week.  Enjoy your bank holiday.

saskia, so sorry to hear about dh's aunt.  So scary and so sad when things like that happen to people so young.

Debs, so sorry to hear abotu your aunt.  If it is caught early then the prognosis is really good.  Sending prayers her way.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Debs - Sorry to hear about your aunt - hope she makes a full recovery.

Saskia - Sorry to hear about DH aunt - fingers crossed she recovers well.  Hope you are doing OK         

Kerri -        

Ally -         for this cycle.

R4F - Sorry that you are in hospital again - although it is the best place to make sure everything OK with LO.  Understand it must be so hard being away from Evan.  Lots of love to you.  

Tinx - Hope you are OK.  

Hello Karin, Cath, AJ and anyone else.

My ET is tomorrow at noon.  When I rang that nurse said there was no further news on embies but if everything hadn't have been OK they would have had me in today instead.

Emily had her first ballet show today - I couldn't stop crying it was so sweet.  She did so well although they changed the end recently and her and her friend did the old ending which meant that they didn't come off the stage at the end and the teacher had to go and get them.  It was so funny.  Got her second show tomorrow - so not much chance of a rest after ET tomorrow.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Oh no new thread...  I'll never remember what's going on with everyone so please forgive me in advance. 

*Sue* Hun, Sending you loads of  and  for tomorrow!!!! Bless Emily with her show... too cute!!

*Ready* Have pm'd you.   

*Debs* So sorry to hear about your Aunt. Hope that thye have caught it very early and she makes a speedy, full recovery.   

*Saskia* !!th May  Gosh that's not so far away!!!    Hope that DH Aunt continues to shows signs of improvement.   

*Ally* sorry about AF   Sending you lots of    for this cycle.

*Cath* I think having some doubt is natural hun. Take your time, you'll know what's right for you. 

*Tinx, Kerri* and anypone else I've missed. 

For all those who asked, thank you, I'm dreading the lap... was hoping to be one of those ladies that gets pregnant just before but should have known better.  I know it has to be done... but hate the fact that my body has let me down so badly. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Ooh quiet weekend on here!!!

Hope you are all ok and making the most of the bank holiday....

Karin- Aw hun, I know its getting closer and not really what you want...but think of it as a step closer...  Are you worried about it? Must be hard planning another hospital stay and sorting out little Emma too. Are you likely to stay in overnight? Big hugs  

Tinx- How is that naughty throat of yours? Hope you're feeling better babe and enjoying the weekend a bit before your VERY exciting week ahead.  

Kerri- OMG its so close now....thinking of you hun...hope you're ok xx

Sue- How did you get on today with ET? Hope things are ok and you're resting up...PUPO!!!!! xx

Ally- Hope you are having a lovely weekend honey

Ready-   Thinking of you...not long now xx

Debs- Sorry to hear about your aunt, BC is in my family too...its good to be vigilant where the (.Y.)s are concerned  

Hi to everyone else...sorry for lack of personals... 

Well I have EVERY symptom under the sun....AF pains which have been there for 2 days solid now, sore boobs, emotional wreck...  and I am trying to be hopeful but really am going mad mad mad....

Saskia xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all
not coping well at all, highly emotional, cried listening to that guy on britains got talent last night, appetite in limbo and basically pertrified, have been so po    sitve and now i just dont know, 

been a bad girl too    , did one of those naff predictor tests today..why why why hey u can only use them on the day or later and im still 2 days away and it wasnt even a morn pee, it was a afternoon, ive been goin to the tiolet like mad but not drinkin no where near my usual 2 litres either arrggghhh obvioulsy it was a bfn and now im totally freaked out..own worst enemy, cant believe i caved in 
im sure this is harder than all the times before

might try the claer blue ealry one tomorrow morn
right well im off to bed, love u all, thinkin of u all too, sorry im so naff on personals but i hadnt realised we had a refreshing link so hadnt been able to pick up this new link arggghhhhhh, will read when i can compose myself

kerri xxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Big big hugs Kerri-            

 Thinking of you

Saskia xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Saskia - 11th May fab day (my birthday!!) your symptoms sound so positive lovely!

Kerri - you poor love - I watched BGT too (all the best singers are from Wales!!)   .  When is official test day hun?

Sue - hope ET went ok hunny

Karin - ah hunny   I hate the fact my body continually lets me down too x

Ready - cant believe you have been hospitalised again - you poor love - you are in the best place hun x

Debs - your poor aunt - so awful - I really hope you will be ok.

Ally - sorry the witch has shown up but good news you are back on that rollercoaster!

Tinx - hope you are ok hun

Hope I havent forgotten anyone!  

We've been having a lovely weekend - the sun has been shining so made the most of this lovely weather.  Back in work tomorrow and getting into party mode!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi girls

did an ealry test this morn ( OTD tomorrow) an its a BFN................totally devasted    
dh still holdng out hope for tomorrow but there wasnt even a faint mark this morn, and with ds had faint lines up to4 days before OTD ( was with twins though), but i know its over already, though was convinced it had worked 
will be back when iv composed myself, if hat wll ever be possible.....
big hugs to u all, couldnt have got through these weeks without u all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kerri - I know weve already chatted this morning but         Hope it will be a different result tomorrow - we are all here for you.

xx


----------



## andyjane

Hi All, sorry havent posted for a few days. Been busyyyyyyyyyy.
Hope all who are cycling or on 2 ww are doing well.
I am good- work driving me bonkers with the Swine Flu, we have lovely outfits to wear and trendy goggles/masks. It makes us look really really scary. DH is fast coming up with jokes bout it too - must admit one of them is quite funny and posted it on **!!
BIL and GF are doing really well. They have found a new house to rent near us all and are getting ready to move plus they are planning their wedding for next year- so keeping fingers crossed for them.
PM on baby didnt really show anything except for bowel growing outside of body. No heart problems. So they are waiting for chromasome blood results and amnio results. MIL says that if the hospital got anything wrong and they terminated for wrong reason that they will (as we will) encourage them to sue.
They named our neice Grace.
Anyhow- must dash, D being a little monkey this am. His favourite game is playing with the house phone and dialling numbers arghhhhhh- just waiting for him to dial 999!
Love   and  to you all.

AJ


----------



## ready4Family

sue, sending you lots of              for today.  Hope ET goes well and they snuggle in nicely.

kerri, if its early then don't give up.  I know this 2ww is sooo hard.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Hope everyone is okay... after the long weekend. We've had a good one really. Had friends little boys second birthday on Saturday which was lovely apart from the "so emma's 2 now... when are you having number 2... or is there something you want to announce?  "    Then yesterday made the 2 hour drive to visit my nan which made her day. She was so thrilled to see Emma and hear her say "my na na"  so sweet. Then today we have just chilled out as a family.

*Kerri* Got everything crossed for you that it was too early to test.    

*Ready* How are you doing hun? I know it's hard for you. 

*Cath* Glad that you've had a lovely weekend with everything going on some special family time is much needed. 

*Saskia* Poor you with the symptoms driving your crazy.    Sending you lots of   

*Sue* Hope that ET went okay and sending you lots of  and   

Hi to Tinx (you okay hun?), Deb (  ) and anyone else that I've missed.

I've got my pre op tomorrow at 10  anyone got any good questions that I should be asking?

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Kerri darling- So so sorry about the bfn...thinking of you sweetie, and got my fingers crossed that something changes for tomorrow... 

Cath- ooh hope that 11th May is lucky for me then!  

AJ- Priya does exactly the same with the phone...has even dialled to my old workplace before while we were in the living room and they all heard me and dh chatting away!!!!  

Karin- Sounds like the perfect bank holiday weekend hun...but damn those pesky people who merely mention baby number 2....grrr, hope the pre-op goes well  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok

Saskia xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi all, posted a huge one last night on here but just realised its not here so musta got lost. Gutted as gotta get W up now.

Thinking of you all very much, esp Kerri,Sue, Saskia, Cath, AJ, Karin, Ready, Debs, Stokey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Starting tro feel a bit better today, hope it lasts! Embryos are getting thawed today, am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo scared, praying 2 make it to blast as transfer is Thur, feel sick as so wooried that they wont survive, had nightmares all night.

Esil is having op today to remove baby as not left naturally, cant imagine how they must be feeling. 

Willow is a true star lately and having lots of gorgeous fun, feel so blessed. Watched lots of dvd footage of her yest, bump to 18 months...cried as you can imagine. A so happy but still want more.

Thinking of you all, so sorry not been here much and sorrier that lost last nights post, been sooooooooooo ill, just finished antibioticvs yest and hope to get better and pg v soon!

Love to all xx


----------



## Stokey

Hello Everyone,

I hope you all had a good bank holiday, although the weather wasn't as good as we expected!

First of all Kerri -    I hope you are ok my sweet and I am so sorry it was a BFN, I so hope that its too early and that you get better news in a couple of days, we are here for you hun if you need us and I am sending lots of love and cyber cuddles as that is what you need right now.   

Sue - How are you hun    how did it go, have been thinking of you all weekend? I hope you are feeling ok and have started that 2ww.

Saskia - I can imagine that you are going crazy as its impossible to think of anything else on the 2ww. Only 1 more week and then its here!!   hang in there hun xx

Tinx - So glad you are feeling better and W is ok.      I hope those Embies are doing ok hun, what time will they let you know? 

Karin -    I hope the pre-op goes ok hun.  I can't remember what I asked them at mine, but I'd defo want to know how long till I could go home? and do they tell you results of what they find that day? 
It sounds like you had a lovely bank holiday and one to remember, love the Nan story so sweet xx

Debs - I am sorry to hear about your aunt, and I hope they have caught it early and she is recovering soon lots of love  

Cath - I can smell birthday cake in the air   not long till you party! I hope your ok hun and enjoyed your B H Weekend xx

AJ - what a lovely name for your little niece, I hope they are ok and get better news soon, what are they going to do? Will babs have to have an op straight after delivery? I so hope everything goes ok, your heart does go out to them, xxx

Ready - How are you doing hun? Are the days dragging for you? I hope your feeling ok, has the bleeding stopped again? We're all thinking of you, I bet this website is a godsend for you in hospital. xxx

Hello to everyone   I hope I haven't missed anyone

Well my next follicle scan is the 12th and I so hope something is going on! I do feel more with this dose and its making me feel sickly and tummy ache - ish!! We had a lovely weekend with Issy's godparents and we went shopping for a new sofa yesterday, didn't get one but Issy enjoyed sitting on them all!

I hope everyone is ok and speak later
lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone

 for me.
be back when im more composed 

  to u all

sorry not a good start but makes way for someones BFP now!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Kerri -          I am so very sorry - here if you want to chat.

Ally - Hope things are happening with this higher dose.

Tinx - Thinking of you today.  Hope defrost goes well.  

Saskia -          

Karin - Hope all goes well today.

R4F - Hope you are doing OK.  

Cath - Nice you had good weather - yesterday was horrible here.  You share a bday with my DH - so I should remember it - hope you have a lovely time.

AJ -      

Hello Debs 

Love to all.

My ET went well on Sunday.  2 x 8 cell embies transferred and the rest were such good quality that they were able to freeze all 12.  Had very sharp pains last night and ending up ringing out of hours doctor at the clinic.  He said it did not sound like OHSS but to go to A&E if it got worse.  Feeling a bit better this morning and now think it was something I ate because DH seems to be having same thing today.  Not great start to 2WW but could be worse.

Emily's second ballet show went quite well on Sunday but again she didn't come off at the end.     Sweet because Daddy and grandparents were watching this time.  I haven't seen the whole show so looking forward to the DVD.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Kerri- I am so so sorry   am sending you the hugest hug in the world darling...and I am here for you whenever you want to chat   Nothing I can say will takeaway the pain for you but I am thinking of you so much  

Sue- Fantastic news about your embies and the frosties...hope the next 2 weeks don't send you totally nuts but I am here to share the crazy days too for the next week or so!!!  

Ally-   Thanks chicken...got it all crossed for you sweetie...  

Tinx- Really thinking of you today with those little embies getting warmed up and en route back to Mummy... 

Hi to everyone else... will be back later...still going mad here...on and off symptoms, groin pain now but I have realised that symptoms really do count for nothing until a test proves one way or the other...  PMA PMA PMA!!!!!!


Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

kerri, am so sorry hun.  No words as I know the devastation.  Thinking of you.    

Sue, great news on ET.  Sounds like you have some excellent embyros there!  Crossing my fingers for you.  Are you at home or at work during the 2ww?    

Karin, thinking of you today with your appointment.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## moodyblues

Kerri, I just want to say how sorry I am. My thoughts are with you. I have not been on FF much lately but have just caught up with your journey and was very   to read your post of this morning. Sending you lots of     Be kind to yourself XXX

Moody


----------



## KW33

*Kerri* hun, no words...  just lots and lots of   . Take your time, be kind to yourself and know we are here for you.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Ready* 29 weeks today!! whoop whoop!!!

*Saskia*    The 2ww can be so cruel with us examining every twinge.  I may have missed it but when is OTD?

*Sue* PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lots of  to your little embies!!!  And great news on your frosties too!! Hope the next 2 weeks fly by!!!    when is your OTD?

*Tinx * Thinking of you and those little frosties, getting warmed up and ready for Mummy!!!    Glad you are starting to feel better. 

*Ally* Great news that you are feeling more go on with this dose. 

Big  to everyone else!!! 

Well today was a COMPLETE waste of time. Got there at 10 as esxpected and waitied for 2 hours... apparently the doctor due to do the pre ops had gone on leave and not thought to get anyone to cover her pre op clinic!!!    So I finally get to see a "doctor" who had no idea who I was, what I was having done or anything.  so she took some blood and my blood pressure and couldn't answer ANY of my questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I now have to wait until I'm admitted ( I have to go in at 10 am the day before op - never been away from Emma this long  ) to ask anything about what to expect about op or being discharged!!!  So am already fed up about the whole thing and I'm not even in hospital yet!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Karin, sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry that you had a pants time at the hosp, what wallys they are.   Hope its much more successful on the op day, I am sure it will be.   Lovely Emma will manage without you for a bit its always us mummy that worry more, its so hard, but the sooner you are in, the sooner yo are out!!  

Sue, wow, you go girl! Your embys have got some welly eh!!!    Well done you! Keep them all warm and cosy. ballet sounds delicious, very cute! Thinking of you on your 2ww.  

Kerri, Darling I am sooooooo sorry, as you know. Thinking of you all the time and is I could hug all your sadness away. Take time for yourself and you will slowly be able to think positively and move forward. Lots of love and hugs sweetheart xx         

Cath, how are you feeling babe and how is dh re fil and all the stress that sadly surrounded his death??  

Ally, Hi hon, thanks again for the get well pm, really made me smile, that was so thoughtful of you xx Great that you feel diff this ime, hope the scan reveals plenty of follies!!!!!  xx  

Ready, howz that precious bump of yours?? hope that you are ok and well looked after xx  

Saskia, thanks for all your love and supprt darling, it all means sooo much to me. Hope that you are ok and not gowly slowly nuts!! Not too long now darling xx     

Aj, lots of love and hugs    

Debs, big hugs for you too.  

Well, I have gone slowly bonkers with worry all day but have coped! I was told no news is good news so each time the fone rang I wa almost sick! At 4 the hosp called and I almost fainted when I knew who it was, BUT great news so far!! All 6 embies have so far survived! That is a wonderful result. Now just hoping they continue to stay and grow strong and healthy and are ready for their new home on Thur! Am so happy, hard to now hear if they dont make it but so far so good. Am still poorly but I needed this boost so much. Prayng for great news tomorrow!!           Will keep you up to speed of course! Its so hard we are all on such tough journeys. God its so unfair.

Hope that you all have restful nights, I know after my sleepless nite due to nightmares all nite that I am almost ready for bed now!

Take care and PMA!!!!!

PS what is PUPO?


----------



## saskia b

Tinx- Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUPO......


----------



## moodyblues

Tinx, brilliant result on your embies. That's really exciting !!! Wishing you all the best. 

I don't know the rest of you girls. I popped in here a while ago to share our story. I remembered Kerri and Tinx and only caught up today. Keep positive.  Sending you all lots and lots of 

Moody


----------



## KW33

*Tinx* Fab news on your frosties...    Here's to even more positive news tomorrow for you.  You're right about us Mummys suffering more... I'm having sleepless nights at the thought of being away from her...  I'm just not ready and if it wasn't for this op would not be spending a night away. 

*Moody* Nice to see you again. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## moodyblues

Karin ! How are you doing today ? So sorry to hear about your hospital appointment not going according to plan. It's horrible when you are seen by a total stranger who hasn't got a clue about who you are and what you're going through. I don't think I have ever seen the same midwife or consultant since the beginning of my pregnancy (same as last time) and the last consultant I saw for the 20 week scan was off with me after I mentioned I was thinking of maybe going for an elected C section only because of the twins. I also know what you mean about spending time away from our little ones. It's not easy at all. I've only ever done it once too and it was the night before ET as we had to get up and drive early to get to the clinic. Mad !!?? I wish you all the best and will keep my fingers crossed for you that things work out for you.  

Moody


----------



## KW33

*Moody* I'm awful...  everyone has offered to have her in the past but I can't bring myself to do it.  Totally gutted that I now HAVE to be away from her. Feels almost that I'm putting having another baby over her. 

By the way... lovely news about your babies!!!   Are you finding out the "flavours"? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi girls,

Am a nervous wreck, no call yet so am hoping that means all my embies are still with us. OMG the waiting is horredous, its possibly worse than the 2ww. I am in a jibbering state! trying so hard to be ok but not very good at pretending!! Mum called earlier, for a really incedental thing and I totally bit her head off as was sure it was gonna be bad news. Should have been pleased that it was her and not the hosp but sadly i wasnt!!

Moody, lovely to hear from you sweetie, how are you and your glorious bump doing?? Hope that you are ok. What does their big brother make of your tummy

Karin darling, I so know how you feel, but you are not putting another baby first, you are looking after Emma as she would not be able to come to stay in the hosp with you and even if she could it would be a nightmare for her and you. You need to look at this as her treat, a time to stay with oved ones and have an adventure. Will she be with grandparents?? can you fit in a practice run before the big day? that is what I would do if you have time. Try not to panic too much in advance as I am sure she will be fine, have a great time and barey notice that you were not there.

Sue, how are you feeling today? Are you resting up or still out and about? Thinking of you sweets.

Cath, how are you? Any ballet or potty certificates of late??

Kerri darling, I know that you are doing well and I am so impressed by your strength and courage, well done you angel.

Ready, howz things??

Ally, what have you been up to babe? Any scan news yet or is it tomorrow? Hope that you are ok. Seen any good films ( not weepies!!) of late?? I still havent seen SDM, but hope its on dvd soon!!

Debs, any more thoughts re adoption for you?

Well, I am off to have my hair coloured and a friend is gonna cut it tonight. I wanna look my very best for these little tiddlers tomorrow! Its a big day and introductions have to go well and a new look always helps!!! So scared but hopeful. 

Take care everyone and lots of love as always. My god I cant believe how much I trust, rely on and need you all. You are so important and very special women and I am always so thankful for that. xx


----------



## moodyblues

Tinx, thinking of you waiting for that phone call. We were nervous wrecks waiting for ours in December. DH even refused to take the call he was shaking. I rang them because they hadn't rung by a certain time that morning and we couldn't wait any longer. They were apologetic about forgetting but they really don't see it as we do, do they ? I'm sure everything is fine and it will be brilliant news.   

Karin, I'm like you. I have always turned down help but with the twins I think I will have a different attitude, unless I want to end up throwing myself off the tallest bridge I can find !! DS slept at his childminder the night before ET and was looked after once for a couple of hours by a friend, whilst I went to the hairdressers. How ridiculous am I ? I have said to DH that we need to pay for a babysitter for the 3 of them now and again on a Saturday night just to go out for a meal and some wine (hum!!!) or the cinema, anything or we'll end end divorced by the end of next year. He agrees but I know I will have to arrange it. The first time will be hard I reckon and odd but we'll have too for our own balance, won't we ? But in your case it is different, if you're having an operation you really have no choice. She'll be fine and you'll make up for it afterwards. It has occurred to me that when I give birth to the twins DS won't be able to be around at the hospital either. I too am dreading it and really don't want him to be away from me. 

We did find out the flavour !!!!!! We are having a little    and a little   . It is just perfect and I wish you all on this thread the same luck that we have been blessed with. I really do.  There is a    somewhere for all of us. You just got to wait for it to show up. 

Moody
XX


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Kerri - hey hun - how you holding up - I know its a tough time - hope you find the strength to get through 

Moody - congratulations, you must be so excited now your family is almost complete.

Tinx - wow all embies have survived - that is the main battle - I remember when we thawed our embies last Feb (we had 4) and only one survived - the waiting was horrendous and I have to say through all the tx that cycle was the worst so I totally empathise - you sound like you are doing ok though so enjoy your pampering later!

Karin - how frustrating!!!!!! I cant imagine what you must be going through right now - lets just hope and pray that it will all be worth it and you can look back one day and say it was worth the wait!

Sue - what a start to your 2ww eh!! Dont worry Im sure those embies are well protected and growing lovely - when is OTD?

Saskia - not long now lovely - all the pains sound really positive - the one thing I always look for is groin and period pains - everytime Ive had those Ive had a BFP so fingers crossed!!!!!

Ready - hello lovely - how you doing? Are you still in hospital? how are you coping being away from little Evan?

Ally - hope you ok hun - I too am in the market for a new sofa!!!!!..........

Aj - hope you are ok and works not keeping you too busy!!!

Debs - hey hun, how are you, hope you enjoyed a nice long weekend!!

As for me, feeling strange the last few days - a week until af due so always the same symptoms - very short tempered! extremely sore boobs and just outta sorts - gotta pull myself together though cos PARTY PARTY PARTY on Sat!!!!!  We also had some nice news waiting for us when I got home from work last night - our cheque had come through for the inheritance (from last May - dh grandmother inheritance) so that was banked today, trying to figure out how to spent it now.....new sofa, new tv, flights to Oz, pay off some of the mortgage, dh wants a new kite surfer, attic conversion to be looked into - see now Ive just spent the money in minutes!!! Wonder if well have enough for some new shoes!!?

xx


----------



## moodyblues

Hi Tiger, we are very excited but also scared   of not coping  with 3 little ones !! Enjoy spending, spending, spending ... I'd love an unexpected sum of money too. There are so many things we'd love to get, hey ? Borrowing is more on the cards for us, as we need to find a bigger house to accommodate the family. Never mind, it's only money I tell myself. Did you say shoes ? Hum... Go for it !! Are you still adopting ? Just noticed you seemed to be from bottom of your post. 

Tinx, he is aware of it all now and gives a kiss to each of them every day. I love him to bits and am so pleased that it's going to be one of each, for him it's better, isn't it ? He can get really close to both in that way I think. He might even get to share a room with his little brother if we don't  move out quickly !!! Have they rung you yet ?

Moody


----------



## Shoe Queen

Moody

Yes still adopting (unless a miracle happens in the meantime)! Our course starts in June - still not 100% sure Im doing the right thing but I just hope that once Im on the course I will know one way or another!!  We knew the money was coming to us so we faced the question again about paying for another course of tx but I think we both felt in our hearts we had done everything we can and it wasnt meant to be - I believe in fate and that everything happens for a reason so if we go onto adopt at least Ill know it was meant to be but if someone 'up there' has other plans, hopefully they will throw a spanner in the works along the way!!!!!!

Im sure you will cope just fine with 3!!

xx


----------



## moodyblues

Tiger,

I understand what you are saying. You have to follow your heart. I'm sure you and DH and your gorgeous little girl will be the best thing that will happen to that little one somewhere. It must be a challenging road too. Someone in work did it years ago and adopted 2 kiddies. She stopped working afterwards, it was her dream to be a mummy. Everyone was so pleased for her. it's an amazing thing to do in my opinion. Wishing you all the best on the course (Exciting !!)

Moody


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone

2nd attemot as lost connection when sending last long post  

JUST TO SAY A HUGE THANKU for everyons messaes, it was very warming and comforting reading them al last night, thanku!!!!

day 1 post BFN and tinx.............yep im am ravin bonkers as went round my friends this morn for a cuppa ( the one with a 2nd newborn!!)..raw or what hey!!!!!

feel better and as been relaxing, not carrying ds, i decided i would move all the furniture around in his and our room yesterday afternoon..need a change and thought hey ho i can lift all i like now  
got follow up on 26th may with lots of questins   , 5 blasts now and 1 success?, no idea ICSI on crds, why wasnt dh tested again...lots and lots of questions!!!!
even considring maybe egg share as only finacial option and a chnace to help others..lots toconsider and think about though, and we have our frosties, dh's loan is so big a top up for FET will hardly change the monthly payemnts but we know even that will b a struggle and no way can we afford or even have £5600 again for a fresh ICSI   , we had a holiday mortage just to finance that!!!

tinx - how u holding up today babe, thinkin of u so o much!!!!!!   

cath - enjoy your celebrations on sat hun!!!!!!  

saphhire - fab ews on all hos e embies...good luck hun, must get round to meeting and bump!!!!!!!!!  

ready - how r u?

saskia - lovin our evening chats and putting the H&E to rights, must say we willl go back armd with lots of questions and complaints!!!!!   

moody - enjoy your new big family, congrats!!!!!!!!

stokey - thanku so much for your lovely message   

KW33 - how r u?

well im doin ok, tryin to turn it all on its head and think diff about all this tx, trying to take off pressure that cos everyone else is popping out no 2 its just not ment for everyone, ds has step bro/si's and lots of frindstha love him dearly!! and also i think my dh and son need 'ME' back, so gonna enjoy lots of family days, wine evenings and , lol i know thats certianly been way off the agenda for too long!!!!!!   

so now just waiting for   , been havin terrible pains since weekend but it hasnt shown its ugly face , dreading it as its always the final nail in the coffin.

thanku u all agin or your friendships and support!!!!!!!!!
i think well we cant affrdto move we only hav a 2 bed house so maybe someone up there decided its not our time just yet? arrrgggghhhhh...whatever!!!lol
i wont give up an i know my dh knows that too 

lots of ove to all of u!!!!!!!!  

kerri xxxxx


----------



## moodyblues

Kerri,

Hi. I think you are right: a bit of a break from it all might be just what you need. Whatever you decide to do in the future, being relaxed is so important, so go enjoy the other things that life offers us every day and treat yourself well. Personally I think you did very well to go and see a baby today. I don't think I could have. Keep positive like that, it will be beneficial in the long run. Take care.
Wine evenings sound good I must say.

MoodyXX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Kerri - Glad that you are able to look forward at this difficult time. Love to you  

Moody - Wow you will have your hands full but I am sure you will be great.  Lovely bump picture.

Cath - Enjoy spending the money.

Tinx - Hope everything going OK.  Your LOs must all be strong to survive the thaw.  No I am not really resting just trying to carry on as normal. 

Karin - Sorry it wasn't more helpful for you.   for having to leave Emma overnight.  I still haven't left Emily anywhere overnight.  Thinking of you - good luck.

Saskia -           

Ally -    

R4F - Hope you are doing OK.  

Hello everyone else.   to all.

Well AF cramps have started.  I know that is not necessarily a bad thing but still quite unsettling.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Had a nice day today playing with Emma in a soft play place. My best friend and her daughter came too so wee all had lots of giggles together.  I love watching her interact with the other children she is sooo confident and almost bosses the others around, despite them being 3 and 4.  

*Kerri * Take some time out and think about what's best for you. Finances are always a difficult one.  Perhaps we should all come round to yours for this wine evening? 

*Tinx* Hun where are you? I was hoping to come back to a post from you. Sending you lots of   

*Cath* Grrrr AF!!!!  Why is always making us feel rubbish when we want to have fun. I'm sure you'll have a fab night out regardless... what's the new dress like? Oh and there is *ALWAYS* enough money for new shoes!!!  

*Moody* One of each how fantastic!!!   Looking forward to hearing about your babies coming (whether planned c section or not... consultants!!! How dare they judge!!!  ) and their names.

*Sue* I know it's hard especially with AF pains but as you say that can be a positive thing.   I had horrendous ones with Emma.

*Saskia, Ready* and everyone else I've missed.   

lots of love

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone.

A quickie from me I am afriad as totally shattered. I didnt relax all day and am not that fused by my hair to tell the truth, not enough wow factor for me but it will do!

I didnt get a call and couldnt stand it any more so I called them at 5.15 5 of the 6 have survived and are at the "compacting stage" which is wonderful news. Shuld get a good choice tomorrow. I am kinda dreading it, its all too real now, yet cant wait too! So scared of what may happen!!!!?? Got a friend coming to cut my hair later, to help make me look good even if I feel pants! Hope I dont fall asleep!! I am still coughing and spluttering, youd think I have smoked like a cnimney all my life but no!!! Just  a damn infection!

Sorry no personals, am truly shattered and physically and mentally drained.

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow but lots of hugs to you all, and Karin, kiss those 2 parcels of yours for me!!! xxx


----------



## KW33

*Tinx* Crossed posts... fab news!!!! I'm excited for you. I know you have struggled with everything to get this far and you have done sooooo well.  Lots of    for tomorrow. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Karin you are an angel, thanks so much for your support and interest, it means so much. All going well just worn out already so early nite and hopefully no nitemares. the hosp said I need to pack a nightie for the e/t, samew as last time, but I am a pj girl! So will donne a nighties saved for saucy weekends!! They may get a shock! I may too as have a nasty feeling it wont fit! I may try it on before we go! I feel HUGE! I in fact feel very pg, and have done since stimming. Got all the twinges and all sorts, apparently its the hormones. Hope its a good omen.Hope you are all well and catch you very soon lovely, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok....

Tinx- Hey lovely what fab news!!! Am thrilled for you honey, tomorrow you will be PUPO!!! Well done for getting through the day, can only imagine how hard that's been for you, lots of   for tomorrow xx

Karin- How dreadful for you at the pre-op....  its really not fair and I cannot believe that they want you in at 10 the day before op!!! Surely thats the reason for the pre-op? Btw I have always thought that Priya was the clingiest child ever, has barely let me out of her sight let alone been looked after by anyone other than me and dh....BUT! My parents came up to look after her while we had EC and ET...and she didn't bat an eyelid!!! Gave me a wave without looking in my direction....didn't even notice when we came home...  She doesn't even see them that often so its not like she knows them well......I was gobsmacked and although very pleased...a little sad too. Good luck with everything   

Cath- Ooohh enjoy your big spending.....I think you should treat yourself to some Jimmy Choo's   Sounds like you have the spending planned....its so easily done isn't it? Your birthday celebrations sound like fun....what are you wearing? And what are you getting from dh do you know?  

Kerri- Honey you have done so well so far...love our little chats too, glad we manage to offload some stuff and put the world to rights on **...along with a few expletives!!!   Its like therapy hey? Anyway...am here for you whenever you need a chit chat and you and dh are in my thoughts... 

Moody- Ooh how exciting for you....one of each (has anyone asked you if they are identical yet??...   ). Can't believe your consultant was off with you for thinking of a C section!! I really hope this doesn't come across badly as don't want to worry you but a friend of mine had twins...also one of each and the first was delivered vaginally and the second was C section...OUCH!!! Stick to your guns and tell them what you want...you do have a right!!!

Sue- How are you getting on? I started off trying to rest but just find it impossible! How do people do that when they have kids already? Luckily Priya is a tiny thing so not too heavy to pick up etc....are the crazies getting to you yet? Hope not....  

Ally- When is your scan lovely lady? Hope all is good your end....xx

Debs- Where are you? Obviously a busy lady!! Hope you are all ok, how is your aunt?  

Ready- How are you doing? Are they being nice to you in the hospital....must be driving you mad being there...thinking of you and hoping you are ok

AJ-   How are you?

Well....continue to have groin ish pain, on and off...feel a bit full in the lower belly area and although I am hopeful and positive I am just too scared to hope too much....4 days to go.....aaaaarrrrggghhhhhhh......trying to keep busy and not think too much but easier said than done....roll on monday

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Saskia -                            for Monday, my aunt is fine, got her op on the 18th to remove the mass and her lymph glands, looks like they got it early so hoping she'll just need Radiotherapy like my mum had a few years ago, thanks for asking    

Tinx - OMG, Thats fab, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow                                   

Cath - Have a fab time at the weekend, im sure you will   

Karin -     Hospitals, sometimes they make me soo mad    

Moody - Wow, congratulations on a   and a , what fab news.

Sue -     

Kerri - You are     but in a good way         


Hope you all are well, ive been taking the Clomid again this month but i forgot to take them some days   so looks like Ov will be a little delayed for us this month, will have fun in the meantime though    


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me as am crazy busy at work and my last day of the week.

Did anyone happen to see the Oprah Winfrey show last night, interviewing the McCanns about Madeline's disappearance - I am still shocked to this day what they did.  Anyway, they were recalling the night she disappeared and saying they were having dinner with their friends then one of them went to check on them at 9pm, one at 9.30pm and then she was discovered missing at 10pm.  She apparently was abducted around 9.15pm the thing I am most shocked at is that on every occasion, no-one went into the room, all they did was listen outside the apartment for crying!!!! I am so flabbergasted, coming from someone who checks on Ruby at least 4/5 times a night, to check shes breathing!! I cannot get over the fact they left the kids on the first place and when they did check no-one went into the room - sickening!!

Sorry, rant over - will catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## Tinx

Morning!!

Off for ET in a couple of hours!! I actually slept well and am feeling very possitive which makes a change of late!!!! Still feeling a bit ropey re chest infection but far better than I was! I can do no more so I now intend to lie back and think of ....babies!!!!            

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes, it sooo helps xxxx  

Saskia, what fun do you and Priya have in store today have a great day hon thinking of you very very much darling. xxxx           

Cath, any party shopping to be done for the big day or have you got everything covered? Know that you will be the belle of the ball and looking forward to seeing the pics!!!  

Kerri, howz things darling?? held any more newborns of late, you are so incredible it takes my breath away. xxx             

Debs, have fun with lotsa nookie,       how long have you been prescribed chlomid for?? Hope it works lovely xx  

Karin, how are you feeling honey? Hope that you are ok and feeling strong enough to cope with everything.  Thinking of you all very much.      

Moody, do you get any sleep at night with your 2 little kickers or are they not too wriggly!!!? OMG so hope I can join in with those feelings soon!!!!   

Sue, how are you hon?? Hope that you are coping and are not too worn out. thinking of you everyday angel xxx so awaiting your good news xxx        

Ally, how are you hon, not hearing from you so much lately. Bet this is the start of the wedding season so you must be soooo busy. Hope that you are ok. Best wishes for your scan xxx        

Well, beter go and do a few jobs whilst I can!!!

Take care and have good days xx


----------



## Tinx

Cath, I agree, they were bonkers. Cant imagine how they must all be feeling. What a terrible situation. They are all IVF children too I believe. Soooooooooooooooooo sad and soooooooooooooooooooooooo stupid. I would never not check, and would never not be the one to go either. Mind you, I would NEVER leave the appartment tbh!!!

Very sad  xx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Tinx* Sending all the love and    for ET today... very soon you will be PUPO!!!!  We're here for you. I have to admit to feeling quite wobbly about this operation and just wish it was over. 

*Cath* I couldn't agree more... I would NEVER leave Emma and get worried if I can't hear her on the monitor (yes still using monitor  ). I didn't know they were IVF children?

*Debs* We know what you'll be doing later this month then!!!!  

*Saskia* 2ww is just so hard and goes soooo slow.  You are doing fantastically though.    The pre op appointment was a complete waste of 3 hours and I still have to go in at 10 am the day before.  Got to have bowel prep medicine (  sorry) and apparently I need to be near a toilet... lovely!! 

Big hellos to everyone, having a quiet morning at home then playing at a friends this afternoon.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Yes they were IVF babies - she confirmed that she had tried for 5 years and numerous treatments to have them!!!!!!!

Tinx - all the best for today hun

Karin - enjoy your day sweetie!!

x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Catch up with everyone later but just wanted to say:

Tinx - Loads of luck for today - hope they are very sticky LOs.            

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hiya!

Sorry not logged on yesterday and theres so much to catch up on! Don't know who to start with :

I'll start with you Tinx and just want to wish you so much     for today and loads of sticky vibes and soon you will be PUPO (I didn't know what it meant either till you asked  ) So pleased your feeling better and raring to go for the next couple of weeks (the longest ever)!  I am getting quite busy now but don't have any weddings just yet, its more portraiture work and celebrations which I like doing, and new babies obviously! I think you will have had ET by now so stick well embies and don't come out till 9 months time! 

Sue - How are you hun? How many days to go? Its the longest 2 weeks ever isn't it! Take it easy hun xx

Karin - How are you hun not long till your op now, I so hope it gives you some answers and you can get moving again with tx etc, its a funny time being in limbo like this and I know what its like so lots of   to get you through this next stage xxx

Kerri -      and lots more hun      your so strong xxx

Cath - Hiya lovely! EEEEKKK its nearly party time! Wish I lived nearer as I would love a cheeky glass or two of rose and help you celebrate!! LOVE birthdays,  The sofa is proving difficult to find, only want 2 seater quite small space but have seen a lovely one by HALO but quite pricey, take a look on google they are lush but don't think i can warrant that much on a 2 seater! I have seen one in BHS called MADISON but not sure! won't rush it yet theres loads of time.  When are you off to OZ again, very envious would love to go.
Anyway hope your all doing ok after your difficult time with FIL and look forward to the weekend, I'm going to hunt for a sexier pic of Wentworth for you!  

Debs - Hows the clomid going for you? I'm really feeling this dose and feel quite crappy, is this a good sign?? Good luck with this cycle hun     xxx

Saskia - OMG 4 days to go thats flown!!! They all sound such good signs hun so have everything crossed my lovely       please please please work     

Moody - Hello hun! And huge congratulations on your twins you clever girl one of each flavour thats fab! Thank you for the words og encouragement it means alot xxx

Big    to anyone I haven't mentioned but I think I covered everyone there?? sorry if I missed anyone!

well busy as always and desperatley trying to lose weight, I think I might buy a pair of size 12 jeans and that can be my goal I need the motivation big time.  I have gone on a strict sensible eating programme of only 3 meals a day, no snacking and no no no sweet stuff! except fruit and youghurt! so far I have managed 2 days!! a long way to go me thinks but so not happy the way I am at the moment.

Hope everyone is having a sunny day too and chat later

love for now

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx -          

Ally - Im fine, i have lots of Cm though, cant remember if i had this on my last cycles, best of luck, i had terrible headaches and general sicky feeling on the 1st few cycles but it got easier, i find it easier to take them before going to bed so i sleep through the side effects.

Cath - I still cant beleive to this day that they left the kids to go out    , are you ready for the big weekend?

Karin -    


Dont know if any of you are interested but in this months Instyle there is a free Nails Inc polish, i  got all 3 of them this morning,coral, nude and red, the coral and nude i'd only wear on my toes but the red looks nice enough to wear on my fingers, they did a similar thing a few months back with Glamour mag too and i got all 4 of them, got 2 of some colours, can you tell i love having my nails done?    , got a minutes peace as Balamory is on    


x debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - I have about 100 nails inc varnishes.  My MIL is addicted to QVC and I get the box set every xmas, birthday, easter you name it - my fav is called 'Victoria'!

Ally - Will def check out that website - thanks.  Off to Oz in September - still havent sorted Ruby passport though!!

Sue - how you feeling?

xx


----------



## moodyblues

Hello everyone ! Hope you are all OK.

*Tinx*, hope ET went well today. Lots and lots of rest for you now and no lifting your little one. Oh, and no hot baths !!  for you this is the one. How many did you have put back ?

*Kerri*, Thinking about you.  

*Saskia*, Keep busy and  for you that Monday is the one. Are you on the 2ww thread ? I found it addictive and so helpful last time. Bet today my DS was like your Priya. He went to DH's mum for the day with his chicken pox. He doesn't often see her either. He was crying his eyes out this morning as I left for work. made me soooooo want to be a mummy ONLY and nothing else, especially as he looks so ill with all the spots. He's got lots on his face now. DH has been religiously searching on the net what we should apply on him as he's bound to start scratching them now, isn't he ?

*Karin*, Thinking of what you're going through. Be strong !  

*Ally*, Well done, sounds like a great start. Do you exercise too ? Keep up the efforts. You'll feel great once you've done it !!

To everyone else, hope you've had a nice and busy/relaxing (whichever needed) day.  

Moody

Someone on here said they wondered how one did it with a little one to look after, well girls, wishing you all to know the answer really soon. XXX


----------



## Tinx

Hi

Am in need of some emotional lifting as am feeling really low. We have had the e/t but not as good as hoped. When we arrived the embryologist said he was happy to report that we had 3 surviving blasts, so I was almost singing I was so chuffed, but he then said " I am sorry to tell you that they are not great quality, one is just about ok and the other is less so" I just fell to pieces, I really didnt wanna hear that, I didnt even need that. I now feel hopeless. I did say is there any point in puttin g them back in and was told yes but I am not sure. They are not developing as fast as they would like. I am now scared that that I wont get pg, or if I do I will m/c or I the baby will be deformed or something. Maybe I am totally over reacting but I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SAD. At least if its a bfn I cant blame myself and my chest infesction or the antibiotics. But I feel hopeless, I almost feel like a dead weight. Tony says I am being silly and there must be hope as they wouldnt have put them in otherwise and they did survive this far, BUT I cant see it like that. God all this way and all this upset for more pain.

Truly sorry for me post but just feel so low.

Hope I will feel better in the morning. x


----------



## Stokey

just a quick     to tinx, oh sweetie i'm sorry it wasn't the best news and I just hope that they needed their Mummy to make them grow                       

thinking of you hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh tinx sweetheart - Im sorry it wasnt better news but the positive is that they survived the thaw and the transfer went ahead, you have to concentrate on your little embies now and will them to progress. Try and stay positive and hope things will be ok for you


----------



## KW33

*Tinx*    I know that was news you didn't need to hear but they were just waiting for their Mummy to grow big and strong.  I know you don't feel positive now but I have enough positivity for you. 
Sending you  and 
                                                                                 ​


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Tinx - I am sorry that it wasn't the news that you were hoping for - but remember they are happy now back with Mummy and sometimes beautiful babies are made from not so beautiful embryos.  Lots of love, sticky vibes and                                            

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Tinx thinking of you hun and sending lots of        to you.

Love to everyone else and hope you lovely ladies get some good news.

Jacks x


----------



## kerribluecat

hi well af arrived today, so set me back abit 
but decided to dose myslef up with painkillers and went and bought some sand for ds sandpit, so had a wonderful day gardening and playing with ds in sunshine to ift the spirits!!!

hope all is well

tinx - have PM u babe xxx been thinkin of u all day xxxxxxx ...PUPO

im now supping red wine and have just orgainsed a girlfriend i havent see for while to come over next sat for a good girlie drunken night..just what the doctor ordered   


cath - happy birthday for the weekend hun xxxx lovin your ** pics x

kerri xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone....

Tinx- I know I've already said this to you but remember that most people don't even know the quality of the embryo...they just go on to have gorgeous children...as will you. Totally understand this wasn't the news you hoped for and in some ways I question the docs for telling you....but I guess they have to.... I really am hoping this is it for you darling, keep focussed and positive...as everyone has said they are back home where they should be and thats exactly what they need!!       

Cath- Didn't see the prog but recording the one on tonight....I think we would all agree that leaving your kids whilst you head off to eat and drink etc is far from the norm....I just don't get why you would leave a 3 year old, let alone 18 month old twins too?!?!! ANYTHING could have happened...choking, fire, god knows what....and they played it out as if its a normal thing for people to do on a holiday etc!!! Grrrrrr....LOVELY new profile pic btw!!!! Very glam...I am rubbish at uploading on here so haven't managed it.... 

Moody- Aw your little man sounds like he's got it bad....you can give oral Piriton for itching its very good and better than calamine lotion!! Also helps them sleep a bit..... 

Ally- Well done you for giving yourself a goal...would love to be a size 12 ....hoping I won't need to think about that for another 9 months anyway!!!

Debs- Hello, good luck with the BMS...hope this all works for you  

Kerri- How are you doing lovely? I think its very brave going to see a friend with baby....but in some ways I don't find it too bad as seeing other peoples kids doesn't really make me want one....I don't want theirs, I want mine kind of thing....still tough though. I had a friend call up today bleating on about how hard she is finding baby number 2   so I told her I am in the middle of IVF and she stopped in her tracks it was great!!!!    Big hugs honey  

Sue- How are you doing? When is OTD for you?  

Karin- Hey honey, totally understand you must be wishing this op away...but you'll be fine. My Mum has had to have lots of the bowel prep stuff before...not nice but its ok, good idea to stay near a loo though.... 

Well.....you've all been here, the wait is almost over, I'm afraid to hope I am pg but in some ways I "feel" pg...this is so cruel. Keep telling myself its not likely to be a BFP but today my boobs really hurt and they are HUGE....still have groin pain too...could this all be the cyclogest?? AND...get this....we went to the park today and a bird poo'ed on DH's head!!!!!!!!!!!! I told him this was a sign and it was sooooo lucky but he was really ****** off...men!   

Ok...night night ladies....4 more sleeps to go until OTD...

Saskia xx


----------



## moodyblues

*Tinx*, sorry to hear about you had to go through. Thinking of you and your little embies...     they'll grow into gorgeous babies. Sending you a mountain of    Try relaxing (easier said esp. coming from a nervous wreck herself...) XX

*Saskia*, thanks for the tip. Will try to get some of that. Oh, he hates calamine and now screams at the mere sight of the bottle. Have applied honey on the ones on his face though at bedtime. He didn't like that either. It was something DH read about last night. Will pour some vinegar in his bath tomorrow. Will make a nice smell in the bathroom... 

Moody


----------



## Stokey

OMG Saskia that bird poo thing is really true! Its only happened to me once but I immediatley went and bought a scratchcard and won £25 and then when I got into work my bonus ball came up on lotto syndicate and I won £49!!!!
I don't think I can wait another 4 days let alone you!! I have everything crossed, tell me if you see any magpies!!


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, I am so sorry that your news at ET wasn't what you were hoping. Just know that they woulnd't have bothered with the transfer if there wasn't any hope.  Try and keep your chin up as the one (or more) could be one of those and may just be slower at developing.  Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx -       My egg quality wasnt great on my Icsi cycles (and i was 8 years younger then) but then i got a natural BFP, dont give up hope      

Cath - I have Victoria, i Love Tate, its all i wore over xmas and Albert (i think thats the name)


----------



## Tinx

Oh girlies, you have come up trumps again. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all your kindness, its so overwhelming the love we get on here!!

I slept well last night, amazingly! I stayed up to watch the ER double bill so was shattered when I finally rolled into bed and was out like a light. Had done some FF embryo research on here and that gave me some hope and when we snuggled up in bed Tony said he had also done some research of his own and had found lots of stuff to encourage us , so that has all helped.

I dont feel physically tooooooooooo bad today, some tightness and cramping but NOTHING like before, so I can at least walk about and sit and not be in agony, last time I was in excruciating pain for just under a week.

Am at mum and dads house today so I am not having to lift a finger to Willow or indeed anything so that is great! I am very fortunate that they can help.

Thinking of you all very much, and prayinf for brilliant news for you Sue and Saskia.

Will come back later when less shattered.

Lots of love and thanks. Soz no personals, I will catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## saskia b

Sorry to be a bit me me me but....having a really bad day today. Everything is really getting to me and I can't take it.... 

Went to monkey music with Priya this am as usual...but think I have been a bit too complacent in bouncing her around....then on the walk home I had really bad lower abdo cramps and had to walk really slowly...it still hurts now and I have bum pain too...think its AF... 

Priya has been a real terror since we got home. Struggled to get her off to sleep...and now feel lousy for shouting at her (not that she cares as she just laughs at me) but even so I am so annoyed with myself. Have just spent the afternoon in an emotional out-pouring and poor Priya has been witnes to it all....cannot stop crying. Surely this is PMT in all its glory....   

Cannot stand this tension and not sure I will last until monday...except dh is working all weekend so not really a good idea to test early....

Ally- Funny you should mention magpies. Have seen single magpies on just about every day since and including egg collection, and today on my way home one swooped in front of me...they are everywhere....but always alone..... 

Back later ladies when I manage to shake off this ridiculous "woe is me" attitude...

Saskia x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Just a quick one - will try to catch up later

Saskia -         When I got pregnant with Emily I was never more convinced that AF was about to start.  All the usual pains and everything PMT.  All the extra drugs don't make it easier either.  I know how hard it is to stay positive over these 2 weeks when it means so much to us but keeping everything crossed for a lovely result on Monday.

                            

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Saskia honey, I can only agree with Sue, when I had Willow I was 200% convuinced AF was coming, the night before we tested I was telling friends that I knew it was all over as had af pains all day, worse than ever and that was adding insult to injury...how very very very wrong I was. IT WAS WILLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please try and hang in there, I think your signs sound very posiive and from my experience, most people dont have af until after they stop the pessaries, or its even late. Try so hard to keep calm and hopeful. DON`T test early if you can possibly hang on, as this could so give you a misleading answer. 

Dont feel guilty about your day angel, I am sure that you were not too off with Priya and she wont have noticed anyways!! #

Have you got nice things to do over the weekend?? I so hope that you are able to keep busy.

It is soo hard for me to say keep calm and try not to think too much, esp as you know what a worrier I am, BUT you still have hope.

Take care darling and sleep well this evening.

Lots of love and hugs and kisses and hugs and prayers and hugs etc!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi,

Sorry to interrupt your thread again.  I just wanted to say thanks to Tiger for the info on adoption ... really interesting.  Please let me know what happens at the course.  Also thanks for your kind words.  It has been a difficult month for me ... very very angry!  But coming out the other side now ... got a holiday to focus on at the end of this month.  And then it won't be long before we start IVF again.

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## saskia b

Hi again everyone....

So sorry about that last post...and thankyou so much Sue and Tinx for your supportive and encouraging messages...the 2 people who have their own 2ww to worry about....I am so grateful

I was going to pick up the phone to my Mum but knew it was going to be a blub-fest so thought better of it...I'm better blubbing alone if you know what I mean? Poor Priya though, I think she found it quite amusing! 

I cannot remember my 2ww before when I had Priya and it was IUI not IVF, and I was on half the dose of cyclogest...I have been quite hopeful until now and yet dh is being really quiet as if he thinks different...its very hard, but you all know that.

Sorry for not doing personals but am feeling really drained....and a stonking headache to go with so I'll be back tomorrow xxx


----------



## jrhh

Saskia      hun hope you feel more positive tomorrow. The 2ww is hell and its so hard not to feel emotional with all the stress and hormones so don't beat yourself about loosing it with Priya she will forget all about it and give you a big cuddle. Your symptoms sound positive to me. Hang on in there.

Jacks xx


----------



## andyjane

Morning ladies, sorry havent been around for a few days- busy with work. On ho  ls next week and going away for a few days. Taking D to meet my family for the 1st time (yes, he is nearly 1 and believes he only has one set of rels!). I am a little anxious and have mixed feelings atm as although they live 85 miles away- it is muggins n DH who are making the effort! I havent seen my family since Dec 07. In defence of my Aunt n Uncle- they have health probs (stroke n big C)- but really- my two cousins (my parents have passed away) who I know have busy lives (in Police n fire brigade) I just wish they would make the effort too. oh well.
Also, we have an appt at the gp this week to get re referred to our RMU for hopeful further TX as mother nature doesnt seem to want to help!Any how- must dash, work beckons.
Much love and  to everyone

AJ


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx -        

Saskia -         

AJ -   

Cath - Happy Birthday Lovely lady, Hope you have a fabulous weekend and party, party, party xx


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

Sending lots of    and    and  to our 2 week wait-ers Sue, Saskia and Tinx.

*Cath*    Have a truly fabulous night out tonight!!! 

*AJ* Hope you have a lovely time away. Also that your appointment goes well and you can move forward with TX. 

*Debs* how are you doing? Is the clomid having the desired effect yet? 

Big hellos to everyone that I've missed.

Well I've made a fool of myself today.    I had to go to Emma's nursery today  (she should start in Sept and we had to choose which sessions we wanted etc). Got there and a lot of my post natal mums were there (obviously as all same age as Emma) one of whom had a new baby girl 10 days ago and she had her with her. I was asked if i wanted a hold and stupidly said okay then. 30 seconds of staring at her perfect tiny little face and hands and I burst into tears in front of my PN mums/friends and all Emma's teachers. I'm mortified. How could I be so stupid.  So now all her soon to be teachers probably think Emma has emotionally unstable mother!!!   All the PN mums were lovely and I left the room for about a minute and got a grip of myself. But all the emotion of a tiny newborn and dreading my lap came at once and I couldn't contain it.  I'm so upset by the thought that I may have afftected how they view Emma. 

Anyway sorry for the me post.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, sending you big birthday wishes!   Hope you have a great celebration.  
PS - I saw that Oprah episode.  Also thought it was strange how the parents only listened for crying and didn't actually look at her.  It's so heartbreaking.

Karin, I am so sorry hun for yesterday.  Don't blame you at all for the tears. When ttc, i couldn't even look at newborns without tearing up.  The parents won't think any less of you so don't worry about that.  Sendig you big hugs.

Sue, saskia, Tinx, (am i missiong anyone else?), sending lots of     your way


----------



## Tinx

Firstly Karin darling, dont give your tears a second thought.   I am a teacher and have seen many mums in tears for various reasons and have NEVER thought for a min in a negative way about their child. I bet you all the other mums and staff were just full of compasion and really wanted to just help to cheer you up.    Please try to not think of it. I would have also cried, in fact prob have sobbed and howled like a toddler so dont worry!!!!      Hope that you have had a happy day today, thinking of you so much and hope that the trials and tests of your lap are worth it and you get some helpful results, it will all soon be over.  

Saskia, hope that you are having a much happier day. Have you and your scrummy daughter been having lots of fun? Hope that you sleep really well and have a great day tomorrow. Thinking of you all the time xxx    

Sue, how are you babe? You always seem so calm and cool and focused, how on earth do you manage it Hope that you are still doing well xxx  

Cath, happy birthday lovely, hope that you are having a wonderful day, have been  spoilt rotten and have a super party tonight, cant wait to hear all the gory details!!!!!  Enjoy xxx    

Kerri, how are you babe I loved the live ** chat last night! I was still ranting about it hours later!!! I am such an old fart!!!!!    

Ready, thank you soooooooooooooo much. Am hoping some of your bump dust will come my way!!! xxxx        

Debs, thanks hon, need all the help I can get at the mo!!   How are you of late? What are your plans? How about your pooches, are they behavoing themselves!!?? xx 

Lee, you are not interupting babe, you are more than welcome. I sooooooooooooooo know what you mean about the angry thing,   its so hard to get out of it, as at the time it almost feels good, but them its a slow relief to move on a bit. Hope that you are well xx  

Ally!, hiya! Any magpie poo for you today I saw a whopper magpie today, not seen any in ages, was just the one though so was a bit freaked out...

Moody, how did the vinegar work out Boots used to do an calomine and aqueous cream mix, it is much more moist and more soothing, hope that you can get hold of some. My branch have not got any but dont know if its a national thing or just my local pants shop! NOT that I shopped their for pants! ( or boots for that matter!!!) You know what I mean!    

Well, I am ok I guess, but been in a pretty grumpy mood all day and feel very drained from everything.   Its so hard to muster hope and excitement and pma but I am trying to at least take it easy and havent picked Willow up since Wed. maybe that is adding to my grumps, I ned to swing her in my arms and hold her forever!

Well, baked spud beckons, no energy for exciting food at the mo!!  

Take care and lots of love as always xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, I defintely send you bump dust..and all the girls here.  Dh and I went through 2 years of ttc ( 5 ivfs/fets), never thought it would happen and then it did...and against all odds too as I have lining issues (my theory is that's why i have placenta previa..but at least the embryo did implant).  I've been through many 2wws and know how hard it is...and just so want this for all of you too...and believe that it will happen for all of you.  (Hope you don't mind as that's why is stick around...to give you all support and hopefully give you hope).  So lots of positive vibes to all of you.


----------



## Tinx

Ready I soooooooooooooooooooo appreciate your kindness and I take much ccourage and inspiration from you honey. Thank you so very much. Hope that you are coping ok, your little one must be a tough cookie to have stuck on so well eh!!!! Love ya xxx

Saskia darling, thinking of you even more toady and hoping so desperately for good news for you tomorrow. So much love and hope for you angel xxx


----------



## moodyblues

Tins, sending you tons and tons of   You are doing great. Your hormones are all over the place now, all normal... try to relax ! Hey, what do you teach ? You might have already told me (primary ?)... sorry.

Karin, I'm so sorry to hear you are upset.  ^hug me^ ^hug me^ Don't worry about what anyone thinks and there is no way what happened at nursery could affect the way they look at Emma. Trust me, i too am a teacher and often see very emotional parents. It's part of our job and we don't think less of them. Who is to really know why you got upset anyway ? No one.

Sask, I know it is so hard for you but hang in there.   for you and sending you loads of   too. Hope it's the one. XX

Ready, how are you ? Haven't chatted to you for ages !! 

Well, I am suffering from a very bad back and am shattered. DS was a total swine all day yesterday and from the way he's acting now he's going to repeat his performance today. The twinnies were really active and kept me awake last night. I love the movements in the evening, but not so much when I'm trying to get a bit of sleep !! Yesterday was a complete disaster, didn't get to view the house we really like, DS naughty in shops, DH depressed and knackered, my back killing me constantly... Sorry for the moan... Just not having great time at mo.

Moody


Moody


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, I''m always here for support as you have all been for me.  Had another bleed but thankfully it doesn't affect the baby...and i'm in the right spot being looked after.  Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way.

moody, so sorry you're so uncomfortable  We go through so much to get pregnant that it should be smooth sailing from here, but it isn't always.  I'm doing ok thanks.  Having complications with the pregnancy though so am in the hospital now until delivery.  So hard being away from Evan but am ok.  Hope things get easier for you.


----------



## Tinx

Saskia darling, this is for you and your day tomorrow. May it be a happy one lovely xxx                          

Moody, hiya, yep, primary!! I have taught from reception to year 6 but love year 4/5 best!!!!!! I wa also a SENCO in a small private school for 4 years. Theis primary was set up like a senipr school and classes moved to each teacher for each subject! I was also History teacher/co-ordinator there and truly loved it! I love teaching math, science and art, but Histry is best!!!! Not taught since just before I started IVF mind you, although I did run a breakfast club in a school before during and after tx. How about you?? Sorry about ds, hope he has been better behaved today! The little monkey!! I know what you mean about the night wriggles, Willow was famous for it, she is still a very very very restless sleeper and incredibly wriggly! She is never still!! Hope that you get a better night tonight xxx 

Ready thanks so much, you are always so incredibly nurturing and I would love to hug you!!! I cant believe how upbeat you always are! I would be rubbish if confined to hosp for a day let alone weeks! Does Evan some and see you every day? Must be such torture to not see him. Thinking of you very much.

Cath, how are you today, hos the head!! Hope that you had a blast yesterday!! Chat soon eh!

I am ok today, not the grumpy mare like yest! I feel a bit slow and lethargic but generally not too bad. Not got many symptoms to over analyse but maybe thats worse? My brain is ticking like a bomb but not as bad as I thought I may be, maybe its cos I dont feel very hopeful? Not sure DH bought me Russel Brand`s " Booky Wook" as a 2ww gift and I started it this morn and hvae nearly finished! I LOVE him!!! he`s such a minx!!!! Saw him when on my 2ww with Willow, I thought I would wet myself from laughing!!!! Luckily I didnt!!!! Glad I wasnt heavily pg at the time tho as I would have done so then!!!!! tee hee!!!! Well, all back to reality tomorrow, no dh to lift Willow and to cater to my every whim!! I get to deal with a stroppy toddler all on my lonesome!! yeah!!!!! Well, sleep well ladies and happy thoughts all round xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi lovely ladies....

Hope you have all enjoyed this beautiful sunny day...bring on the summer eh? Love it....

Cath- Hope your birthday celebrations have been fab....and I assume you are suitably suffering today as a result, always a sign of a good night out I say!!!   Big Happy Birthday for tomorrow, have you got to go to work or have you managed to get the day off? Either way, hope you are spoilt rotten!   

Tinx- Aw really want to look at Booky Wook myself....my bro has it so will nab it off him soon...any scrummy pics? MMmmmmmm.   If you are anything like me you will enjoy getting back to normal tomorrow, with you and Willow, I found it really hard being looked after, it just didn't work and although my parents were here...after ET I just ended up looking after them as well!! It was nice on the actual day though....not sure if I did any damage etc but found it really hard not picking up Priya too! Thinking of you sweetie   

Ready- Definitely need people like you to stick around to give us all inspiration....and we want to hear all about that lovely little girl when she finally appears! Sorry to hear about another bleed that sounds scary but I guess you are in the right place, take each day as it comes honey, must be so hard for you xx

Moody- Thanks for your encouragement! That bad back sounds sore...and sounds like everything has happened at once too, why the blinkin hell does that happen eh? Hope it all settles soon, NEVER apologise for moaning honey thats why we all have this site!!  

Karin- Totally agree with everyone else you didn't make a fool of yourself but I think we always feel like the world is judging us....hope you are feeling ok about it all now chick, these times are such a trial and no-one knows how it feels (except us lovely FF's of course) Big hug   What day do you go in for op?  

Kerri- How are you doing babe? Hope you have a lovely time at your Mum's being looked after  

Sue- How are you doing? When is OTD? Seems like you have not been here recently and can't help wondering if thats the best way to handle the 2ww....thinking of you   

Ok...big hello to Debs, Ally, AJ and anyone else I have missed...its not intentional but head is a bit mushy now! I have reached the last day of the 2ww and I have not tested early which is an achievement I think (sorely tempted at times). Still got a whole range of symptoms but there you go, our bodies trick us well so who knows until the big Pee stick test...tomorrow   . So glad its here but also so scared as my hopes and dreams may be over....not slept at all well this past week and my mind is doing overtime but hopefully after tomorrow I will be put out of my misery one way or the other.....     

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls, couldn't do any of this without you, you are fantastic! 



Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Thanks everyone for all the comments about my meltdown yesterday... you are all fab!!!  Starting to get all het up about my op... I know it'll be fine and all that but have had it confirmed by ward that I will be in Tues night (before op) and at *least* Wed night (after op) so am now leaving Emma for 2 nights at least and am so *so* sad about it. I know she'll be fine but I want to be there with her, cuddling her when she's hurt and being able to understand her "babble' like only a Mummy can.   Much harder on me than her. 

*Saskia*          Have everything crossed for you tomorrow hun xxxxx 

*Tinx* Glad that you are feeling a little better today.  I know your mind will be on high alert for any signs or symptoms or the lack of them .    Try to take it as easy as you can with a toddler all to yourself  

*Ready* Have pm'd you but hope that you have had a fab mothers day with DH and Evan. Sorry to hear about the new bleed... rest lots. 

*Moody* Moan away... that's what we're here for!!!  Back sounds awful especially with everything else. 

Big  to Debs, Sue, Cath (how's the head?!  ), Ally, AJ and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx

P.S. Another lot of              for *Saskia*!!!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia -                                         Loads of luck for tomorrow.    My test date is Friday.  Just feeling so tired at the moment - can't look at the computer for long.

Tinx -         

Cath -    Hope you had a great celebration and a nice day tomorrow (it was tomorrow right?)

Moody - Sorry you had a bad day - hope today was better.

Karin -        

AJ - Hope visit and appointment goes well.

Kerri -  

Debs -  

R4F -  

Ally -   Fingers crossed for your scan.

Hope I didn't miss anyone - big   if I did.

Trying not to symptom watch because I am sure most things are caused by the drugs but it is hard.  Going to bed soon just feel so tired.  Been to SIL today and Emily has had a lovely time with her cousin - although she doesn't seem very tired now and a little while ago was lying in bed signing Living on a Prayer that they had been singing with the Guitar Hero on the Wii.  

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Oh thanks so much Karin!!!!!!!!!!!

And Sue....thanks! That has made me giggle......Living on a Prayer.....how funny.....


----------



## Stokey

Evening Girls

How was everyones weekend?

Saskia -        I have been thinking of you all weekend and well done you for not testing early. I will be unable to sleep too tonight as will be itching to get on here and see how your doing! We're all there with you babe holding your hand  

Tinx - How are you holding up hun, its such and emotional 2 weeks and your head doesn't seem to be able to catch up with your hormones at times. I think your entitled to be grumpy if you want.  I constantly keep saluting magpies as I always only see 1.  Its rare I seem them in 2's now. I saw alot of them in my 2ww with Issy so maybe the superstition is the other way?!  Don't over do it hun. whens OTD?    

Sue - Hello my lovely not long for you either and its a good sign with the tiredness. I'd get your rest when you can as your body is obviously telling you it needs it. Does Emily know whats going on or is she too young?      

Cath - How was your party hunny? I bet you had a great time as a celebration is what you needed at the mo to cheer yourselfs up.  Did you get some nice gifts? I'll send you something tomorrow  

Karin - Hello sweetie   you poor little sausage, i just wanted to give you a cuddle when I read about your incident with NB. Don't feel stupid its a normal reaction especially everything your facing and goin though and people will just have to understand that.  It must have been a shock to hear your staying in 2 nights.  Will DH2B bring Emma in to see you? I know what you mean about the "babble' as Issy is fluent and I end up translating, her favouite at the moment is trying to say "pasta" as its her favourite but as we go round Aldi/tesco she'll shout out "pastard" I get alot of glares and shocked faces until i explain!  

Ready - Hello hunny how are you? We love having you on this thread still and don't leave us, you keep us sane! Lots of loving soothing bump rubs to your LO can't believe your fast approaching 30 weeks!  lots of love to your cute little man Evan xxx

Debs - I'm desperately trying to find these nail polishes, what are they called? they sound gorge. How;s the clomid gone this month? I have my scan on tues, i can defo feel more this cycle   its worked. xxx

Moody - so sorry your feeling poo at the minute sweetie, i think we all have horror days/weeks like that and its nice to be able to vent it on here as you'll know we'll understand, and sometimes don't you just wish you could detach the bump for a couple of hours and get some rest! your over half way hun and it will be soooo worth it when the twinnies are here. get better soon hun xxx

well hello to everyone I have had a really quiet sunday apart form Issy of course who is never quiet! DH has been on nights all week and when he got up at 1pm went out with a mate for couple of hours looking at bikes! was a bit peed off as we haven't seen anyhting of him. fellas really know how to get their priorities straight   

scan is on tuesday morning    that I have responded.  I hav been so good food wise all week too and excersised every night, still haven't lost any weight though but not going to give up i will be a size 12 slash 14!!!

right off to watch LOST and                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

i shall be thinking that for the next 10/12 hours Saskia!

love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - They are by Nails Inc and are with this months Instyle magazine, theres a Coral, a Nude and a Red, all are lovely but the Nude could be a bit boring unless you love the french manicure look which i do   , Clomid went fine, i thought i had escaped with no symptoms but i now have 2 very large spots  

Tinx -     

Saskia -                                                                

Karin -     

Cath - Hope you had a fab weekend.

Ready - OMG, how did you get so far on?  cant beleive you are only in double figures for another week, wow.



Hello to everyone,



x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Ally, thanks for your words.  You've all been such great friends.  Good luck for Tuesday's scan. 

Debs, doesn't feel like we're far, but that's because I'm counting down day by day for fear of her being born premature.  How are you doing?

Sue, the 2ww is so hard hoping for symptoms but then worrying if you do feel anything.  So cute with Emily singing in her bed!

Karin, thanks for your pm..and I responded.  Am so sorry for your upset of being away from Emma.  Know exactly how you feel as it's so hard stepping back for a bit not being able to do mommy things.  And you're right...so much harder on us.  Just remind yourself that this is all to give her a little sister or brother.  Who will be with her while you're away for your op?

saskia, thanks for your sweet words. The bleeds are scary but I'm sure in the right place. So tomorrow is your test day?  Will check in to see how you're doing and pray its good news.  

Tinx, to be honest, I have good days and bad days.  I'm forever grateful to be pregnant, no matter how hard this pregnancy is and really hardest part is being away from Evan and watching others take over the mommy role. That part is heartbreaking and I do have my crying momemnts. Sounds like you're doin better today on the 2ww.  I do so sympathize with you as I know what torture it is...and pray tha the ups and downs are all worth it.  That book sounds perfect too as there's nothing better than laughter.   

Had a nice mother's day today (ours is a little later than all of you in the UK).  Dh and Evan came to visit.  Oritinally dh wanted to sign me out for the day but I wasn't comfortable.  Then we were going to go downstairs to the cafeteria, but I had yet another bleed last night so then I didn't even want to leave the room so he brought lunch in for us.  Didn't really matter to me though as it was just lovely seeing with them both. Even Evan commented that we're having lunch together like a family.  Broke my heart.  He's being so fantatsic though...so understanding with me not being home and he knows that when the baby comes I'll be coming home and able to run around wtih him again, play with him on the floor again, etc etc.  (But yet I know he misses me as when I call he comes running to the phone shouting 'i want to talk to mommy')


----------



## Tinx

Saskia, thinking of you so much babe. I was thinking of you all night and then when I woke up I thought it was my test date, got very confused!!!!! OMG, hope its worked. I sooooooooooooooooooo know what you mean re having others "help", if I go my parents its not too bad but if they come here I do it all for them and get worn out!! DH has been doing everything and that is doing my head in!!!!! It takes a billion times longer, is a rubbish job and he complains before, during and after doing stuff!!!!! I am looking forward to him going back to work today!! I am a bit anxious about lifting Willow in and out of her cot, ther than that I hope to still be careful and have a good day!! Booky Wook is great, a very interesting read although some of his tales do scare and upset me, esp when he rattles off about shooting up infront of children, I am left with a bad taste in my mouth as I read some of it. I have almost finished it now, gotta headache from all the reading as cant get through it quick enough! He is a one!!!!!

Ready, so sorry that you had another bleed, good job you didnt leave the hosp for luch. Sound like you had a nice time and Evan was clearly very happy to see you. You are on countdown darling, not long til you are home with your precious family xxx

Ally, hiya!!! Hope that all goes well with your scan tomorrow, its so encouraging when you can feel that things seem to different and therefore clearly working. Hope its brilliant news. I am not too bad, I just feel a bit drained, I seem to have more exhaustion and physical lethargy than emotional stress at the mo. I think it cos dh and my parents have done everything sice the transfer day. I think I am bored!! I HATE not being in control or being busy so I blame it on that! Mind you, `twas nice to have Tony do the ironing last night!! I am gonna try and keep that up for a while!!!! 

Sue, best wishes for Friday, has dh got the day off? Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello and love to everyone else!

I am feeling ok today, pleased to be left in charge again but a bit anxious at the same time for some reason. Went for a wee this morn, about 20 mins after inserting the cyclogest, and it popped out!!! It was about 2/3 its size so some had been absorbed but not much considering. Bit fed up so will call hosp and sak for their advice. Gotta friend coming over later but to be honet hope its not for too long as the mess her daughter makes does my nut!! Willow only plays with 1 or 2 toys at a time, but Phoebe gets everything out and plays with nothing. I love her to pieces but I find this so infuriating and am just not up for it at the mo. Have got a few friends who are trying to be helpful who want to babysit me this wek, but really would rather be on my own, will see, maybe I will cancel OMG, sounds like I am in the grumps again!! better shake that all off!!!!

OK, will go and get busy!

Take care and Saskia, let us know when you feel ready and able darliling xxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi.....

Bad news for me this morning....a BFN.....   

           

                       

Why why why?...thinking all sorts now and head is hurting....put off testing until 6.30 as although I was desperate to get up and see the result, just wanted to hope for a bit longer....

Will be back later, thanks for all your support ladies....its lovely to know you all, 

Priya has been a total sweetheart and has done nothing but kissed and cuddled me...so intuitive aren't they?

Ok....still tearful but the reality is sinking in...we'll try again when the time is right......

Saskia xx

PS. Happy Birthday Cath!


----------



## Tinx

OH S**T Saskia, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry.

Have time to think, grieve and cry and know that I am here for you, we all are. Hugs to you and Priya, enjoy her even more today! She is your wonderful miracle and will be there to hug you all day.

LOts of love darling xxx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* Oh I'm so so sorry.    We are here for you always and know I'm thinking of you. Give your beautiful girl extra big squeezes. Please take some time to cry, stamp and shout and then be kind to yourself.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

I don't know what to say Saskia other than a huge   and a huge sorry. We're here when you need us hun.

lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Saskia - hun Im am so so so sorry   

Will catch up with everyone later - gotta make a start on this paperwork under my desk

P.S.  Thanks for my birthday messages - had a fab weekend - will tell all later.

xxxx


----------



## moodyblues

*Saskia*, I am so sorry and don't know what else to say.       
I hope you can manage to get some rest after all the stress you have been under and like you said yourself, you will try again and it's good to be that positive and not give up. You have so much love to give and receive from Priya at the moment and that's special... You take care of yourself.

Moody


----------



## leppyloo

Saskia ... I'm so sorry ...   it's horrible - I can feel that sicky feeling in my stomach from all the BFNs I've had over the years.  I think you sounded really strong in your message - an inspiration to me!  

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Saskia - So, so sorry.                              

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia -     Im Soooo sorry sweetie    , i think our kids have a spooky intuition that tells them when we need a kiss and cuddle    

Tinx -     

Cath - Glad you had a fab time.

R4F - Sorry you had to spend Mothers Day in hospital, im not surprised you are counting down the days, do you have a date for your delivery?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello (again)

Karin - hope you are feeling better today - its ok to feel like that, its normal - I have melt downs all the time!!!!

Tinx - hey sweetie, how you feeling?

Sue - not long now - how are your symptoms?

Ally - thank you for my gorgeous pic - will treasure it forever!!!!!!! glad to hear you had a nice weekend and hopefully tomorrow you will have good news too!!!

Ready - sorry to hear you have had another bleed - you poor thing   how are you coping?

Debs - How was your weekend?

A big hello to Moody, AJ, Lee and anyone else Ive forgotten.

Had a fab weekend - Met the girls Sat afternoon, went to a few bars, then for a meal, then a few more bars, ended up going clubbing with my sister and one of the boys from work who I bumped into. My mum organised a garden party for us yesterday so that was really lovely too. Have been spoilt rotten - new shoes, jewellery, make up, La Senza goodies, perfume and tons of false eyelashes!!! Debs you'll love this one - loadsa QVC stuff, Gatineau, nails inc, elemis etc.

In work today though so looking forward to going home and wading through my prezzies!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -    , Glad you had a fab time, your nite out and party sound fabulous, sounds like you all had an amazing time, im getting into false lashes now and have a couple of pairs, which are the best ones to get?


----------



## VB

Hey all, been ages since I was last on here!!!  

Basically our little one is 2 and a bit now and we are now actively trying for number 2.  We have used nothing (ie contraception) since she has been born and have prob 'done it' more since she was born than ever (I mean actually doing it coz we feel like it rather than having to do it coz of dates etc!!).  I have started to look at dates etc now and I HATE it, brings me right back to the first time round.

I nkow there there are all the stories of 'next time it will just happen' but it's been 2 1/2 years and not even a late period.  Part of me does not want to do the whole treatment thing again but then again a part of me thinks should we just get in contact with the clinic now?

Just need other girlies thoughts


Vxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

VB

hiya  

i think that you are actively trying for another and the paranoia has already set in, ie, waiting for period etc. its been 2.5 years there is a chance it could happen naturally because youre already a mum now but i guess it could take a lot longer to happen, and nothings ever guarenteed. so its wait for years on end and realise it may NOT happen, or bite the bullet and go for treatment, where you dont wanna necessarily re-visit......so if its a definate want, then its try for years with no guarentees or have treatment. so in that case i would start treatment and keep trying naturally as well.............hard one though. but i think you are gonna start to drive yourself bonkers again unless you do something

hope ive helped??!! or maybe ive just rambled on


----------



## KW33

Hi VB,

I think (and it's only my opinion  )  that you should just contact your clinic straight away.  I only consciously tried for 3 month before getting a referral from the GP and it's still been 18 months with tests etc and we're still "trying".   So I think the sooner the better.  Nothing to say you can't keep TTC naturally in the meantime.

Good luck in wahtever you decide.

Karin

xxx


----------



## VB

Thanks Karin, think I will go and see my GP and get the ball rolling!

We're not far from each other...  I'm in Buckingham!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW33

I was there today, at the Swan pool with Emma.    Good luck at the GP's and let me know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi VB,

I agree that you should contact the clinic sooner rather than later.  I had DS in Jan 05 ... started trying (ish) in 2006 ... on Clomid and then had m/c in 2007 and then just kept trying and trying ... only decided to  try IVF in Jan this year.  Suddenly it is 3 years down the line and I am kicking myself for not trying IVF in 2008!  

Lee x


----------



## saskia b

Hello ladies, thanks so much for all your lovely messages, love the lot of you!!!

Enjoying a cheeky little bottle of wine right now mmmmmmm

Not been a bad day but obviously could have been better, I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and I just bl**dy hope that reason is a good one!!!

My gorgeous little girlie has been a star today, can't believe how much I love her sometimes and it was a massive love-in today I can tell you!!!

Can't help but look at my pics of my little embies and wonder where they are and what happened to them? But thats the hard bit, will never know.

VB- I too thought that after having a baby with tx it would just happen naturally next time but as you can see from my profile its not happened that way at all, in fact its much harder and even further from reach. I started off as unexplained IF but probably now have low ovarian reserve so time is not on my side....not saying this to scare you but if its what you want, why wait? Good luck with everything!!!  

Ok ladies, sorry for lack of personals but I'm sure you understand....night night, hope tomorrow is better and brighter....



Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls.  Quick post from me as not a good day, but wanted to check in..

saskia, oh hun, am so very sorry. was so hoping to see differet news from you.  My heart really breaks for you as I know how you feel.  Just remember that we had a few failures and didn;t think it would work, and then we finally got good news.  I pray the same for you i n the future.  Hugs.

Cathy, think your actual birthday is today?  Got a ** reminder but I cannot access ** from the hospital.  Sounds like you had great celebrations on the weekend.  Happy Birthday.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## saskia b

Thanks Ready, trying to remember stories like yours to get me through the bad times....sorry to hear you have not had a good day, am sending a hug your way, xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

and to you saskia


----------



## KW33

Okay ladies,  This might be my last post for a while (although have heard rumours of v slow internet access at the hospital  ).

I'm scared and angry that I have to go through this and leave Emma but I know it has to be done.  Just hope and   that this operations gives me the opportunity to provide my beautiful baby girl with a little brother or sister.    

Thanks ladies as always for your wonderful support, You are all fabulous!!!    

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -           , Very best of luck for your op tomorrow, i'll be thinking about you     

Saskia -        

Tinx - How are you feeling?  Dogs have been misbehaving as normal, its great to see H play with them though, she thinks Willow is her horsey and she can go on her back and jump up and down   , i think she thinks that they are big life size teddys.

Cath - Have you recovered after the weekend    

VB - Our situation is similar to yours, we have also been TTC again since we could with no success but my DH doesnt really want to do TX again so that leaves us TTC naturally just now anyway til i can convince him to do TX again    

R4F - Hope you are feeling ok    


Its lovely today, hope to get into the garden with H.


x Debs x


----------



## Tinx

morning everyone.  

How did everyone sleep?? i was up with the birds again, but no worries as its a lovely reminder to pop in ye olde pessary!!!!  

Saskia hon, hope that you have aother love-fest with Priya today. Willow and I are totally on our own all day and I plan on a lovey dovey kinda day!!!! Well needed!!!  

Debs, great fun with pooches isnt it!!! I crack up when Willow shouts "come here, or in your basket, or wheres my shoe" to Zhenya!!!! She doesnt ride her ut she loves to clean her paws and brush her fur! She is a mini Monica too with her cleaning! It even extends to the dog!! Ha ha!!! Hope your dh changes his mind soon, as its so tough ttc when it doesnt work xx  

Karin my love, we are allllllllllllllll here really rooting for you and your family. Soooooooooooooo hope its easier than you expect. Really praying for some helpful and solveable answers for you xxxx Lots of love darling, all will be fine, trust yourself and Emma and everyone involved. The more you relax the quicker you will heal too xxxxx Hope that you do have internet access!! Thinking of you loads xxxx    


Ready darling, so sorry that you were having a bad day. Hope that you slept well and that you have a far better day today. Are you in your own room or a ward? Is it a nice hospital, are the staff kind? Do you have to pay to be there Thinking of you loads honey ... Take care of you and that cheeky bubba!!   

Cath, your dos sounded great and all your pressies too!! YEAH!!!! I love birthdays!!!! How was your hangover What did Ruby get you?  

VB, the sooner you start the sooner you have tiny fingers and toes to kiss, that baby smell to indulge in and those sticky nappies to clean up!!! xxxxx  

Lee and Avonqueen, hiya! How are you   

Sue, not long now, 3 days and counting!! Are you gonna test on Fri or wait for longer like last time? Fingers and toes crossed xx  

Kerri, hope that you are finding your togetherness at your mums. Hope she is looking after you lots! Hope that Samuel is being a little prince charming. Thinking of you oodles and oodles. 

AJ, how are you hon, any pm news?? Hope that you are ok lovely xx  

Well, I am ok I guess, it feels odd to be in this am or am I not limbo again, it never leaves you this feeling of fear, uncertainty, agony etc does it. I thought after Willow it would be easier ( I also hoped I would get pg natturally but oh how wrong I was) but its all too real, too fresh in my mind from before and almost worse this time. I am trying to hang on in there with the positive posse but good god its hard, think I deserve, we all do, an Oscar or 4!!!!!

Willow is now waking up so better dash. have good days everyone, thanks for always being here xxx

Take care, Tinx xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx - TBH, i wasnt happy about his decision at 1st but i understand now he feels, but then im still relatively young-ish  to have another child, think my cut off will be 40, ive been toying with the idea to leave TX til DD is at school, i know its a long way off but i'll still only be 37 by then, if its not happened by the time im 40 then i think we'll leave it at that, gosh it seems so far away.


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, have pm'd you so as you knowo you are in my thoughts.  This is a big step so that Emma becomes a big sister.

Tinx, thanks.  Had a very big bleed so we're just buying time now seeing how far we can get before they need to take her out.  'I''m in a semi-private as dh and my plan doesn;t cover a private room.  Had a great roomate, but can just got a new one and can tell that this one isn't going to be as quiet (poor thing though sounds really uncomfortable).  Here comes sleepless nights.  I know what you mean thinking that it would be easier second time around, but it's not is it?  Not sure if its becuas we see how absolutely our first one is, and how much love we have for them that we want a second that much more. Hope those blasts are snuggling in.


----------



## KW33

hi ladies

typing this on ridiculously slow patientline thing in hospital  
haven't energy for personals but know I'm thinking of  you all espReady and our 2ww ladies

   

Karin


xxx


----------



## saskia b

Karin- Oh no can imagine how frustrating that is...but at least you can read and thats good I guess! Really thinking of you and hoping this is over and finished with asap for you....it will be over before you know it and hopefully the next time you will have to be away from Emma will be when you have baby number 2.....   

Lots of love to you xxx

Ready- Oh you poor thing that sounds so scary. Obviously your little one needs to stay put as thats best and I am praying that she does!!! But just to offer a (teeny) piece of reassurance my nephew was born at 31 weeks and he hardly needed any special care, went home 4 weeks later and is doing really well now at the age of 2 and a bit.....so thinking of you right now    

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Things not looking great here - started bleeding today.       Will still go for blood test on Friday but lost all hope.

Love to all.

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Sue, oh honey, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry. Am praying its an implantation bleed though, could well be xxxxx

Ready, sooooo sorry that you keep having all these bleeds, hang on in there little one xxxxx Sleep well you 2 xx

Karin, how are you angel, great to have heard from you, been thinking of you all day. How do you feel, any news? How is Emma?

Saskia, that is really reassuring, great to hear that news xxx

Hello everyone, sorry so short, in a huge rush to sort grub out as per usual!"

My very pg friend  called today, due in 2 weeks, She just moaned on and on about the baby and wanted it the "f" out etc, I was stunned, I rarely swear now with Willow and I NEVER swear about Willow or other children and it made me think that her little bubba is hearing all her foul talk and how it will have to put up with so much rubbish when born, it will be going to nursery when she goes back to work at 18 wks, I was so sad as I would be so different. She already has a son who is 6 and they treat him so indifferently too, breaks my heart. She is a nice woman really just not necessarily my type!!! God I sound so jugemental, do yo know what I mean and where I am coming from? Hope so!

Better go before i put my foot in it even more. Ah!

Tinx xx


----------



## saskia b

Sue- Am really sorry to hear that...like Tinx I soooo hope its implantation but I can understand your worries, praying for you           

Tinx- Doesn't sound like my type of person either! And I know the sort....what is wrong with these people? Easy come easy go for some eh? Life is so unfair.....what a dreadful thing to say about something so precious...


----------



## jrhh

Oh Sue            hang on in there.

Saskia     to you too hun I'm so sorry, its so unfair.

Take care ladies.

Jacks xx


----------



## KW33

Hi,just wanted to send sue     I hope that it is implantation.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

A very quick one from me - things have been extremely hectic lately and have not had as much time as Id like to catch up (but I am still reading everyday!)

Sue - dont loose heart just yet hun, bleeding means absolutely nothing until your test confirms things, I have always bled, that doesnt mean you are losing - hope its not bad news hun.

Karin -    

Ready -     

Tinx, Saskia, Ally, Debs, Jacks, Lee, VB, AvonQueen, Moody and anyone else Ive forgotten -


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, thinking of you hun.  Hope everyting went smooth and you're not in too much pain, with each day getting better and better.  When you're up to it, let us know how you're doing.  (I'm a worrier)

saskia, thanks for your words and for the reassurance.  I like hearing positive stories like those.  Hope you're doing ok.   

Sue, oh hun.  Life is just so unfair.  Really no words but to say how very sorry i am.   

Tinx, thanks.  I'm totally with you on the swearing thing!

Cath,  hope things have been hectic in a good way.  I know it was your birthday so hopefully its been filled with lots of celebrating.


----------



## Tinx

Just a quicke as shattered with a busy day and tough bedtime ession with Willow, just wanted to check in really.

Sue, how are you darling, been thinking of you all day. Hope that you are ok and are surrounded by caring an loving people for support. Any news yet?? Hope its totally the opposite to what you are currently fearing. With you all the way honey.

Karin, how are you feeling honey?? When you going home, how did it all go? How is Emma, how are you thinking of you xxx

Saskia, thinking of you angel, hope that you have had another snuggly and indulgent day xxxx

Ready, how are you honey, hope that today has been easier for you, big hugs chick xxx

Hello to everyone else xxxxx

I am ok,had a nice day with a friend here this morn and then a good snooze, although I (again) dreamt I was pg and it was horrid to wake up to reality. Willow and I had a nice quiet and cosy afternoon. Friend was coming over tomorrow but she is ill so has cancelled so will be another quiet one on our own no doubt. Still coping with the wait, just! Am dreading Mon and cant wait for the weekend to have some quality family time before the big day. Its far better than being a 2ww though so I mustnt grumble. OK am gonna head off for food and rubbish tv!!

Love and hugs to each and every one of you lovelies xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Hope you're all ok....

Sue- Thinking of you  

Karin- How did it go? Hope you are not too sore and get home to little Emma tomorrow...is dh off for a bit with you?  

Tinx-     Got it all crossed   Nearly there honey  

Cath- Busy busy busy....hope you get some "you" time too though 

Ready- Thinking about you and little baby Ready too...hope things are still ok   

Ally- Any news on the clomid scan? Hope things are ok   

Debs- How's you?  

Kerri- How are you doing petal? Seem to miss you on ** lately....catch up soon  

AJ- How are you?  

Moody- Hope your back is better  

Jacks- thanks for your message,  

Things have been ok here, up and down most days but trying to keep my chin up! Its quiet on here ladies...where are you all?

Saskia xxxxx


----------



## Stokey

hi girls

just a quick one as can't stop and i apologise for not being on not had a good couple of days.  Scan was as I thought not responded at all to clomid  they want me to have a break and then deciede what to do with me   its looking like july/Augst before anything gets started   then when i got home had huge row with DH and he left we sort of sorted it but its not good at the mo  

I'm sorry I haven't had chance to read everyones posts but thinking of you all ssooooooo much
 - Karin
 - Sue
 - Cath
 - Tinx
 - Saskia
 - Debs
 - Ready
 - Jack
 - Moody
 - Lee
 - VB

bye for now

ally x


----------



## moodyblues

Good morning ladies !

I haven't read back yet, only scanned through quickly.
Hope you are all well.

*Karin*, How did it go Hun ? Wishing you a speedy recovery. How long are you staying in hosp for ? Sending you a big 

*Ready*, Sending you a massive . Hang in there !

*Tinx*, Thinking about you in your 2ww. couldn't believe your post re. friend and swearing. Gross !!!!!!! Some people , hey ? Sooooo ungrateful.

*Saskia*, how are you babes ?

Kerri, how are you feeling ? Big  to you too. Are you keeping busy ?

*Tiger*, Have you spent all that money yet ? Did you get some shoes ? Wishing you a very very very late happy birthday, as I seem to have completely missed out on that time...

*Stokey*, so sorry to hear about your scan and the delay. Your DH really needs to be supportive. Men don't realise what it's like for us and they need to have it spelt out at times. Hope you can talk and sort things out. Try not to worry about it for now (easier said than done ) , and focus on taking care of yourself instead Hun. 

Well, I went to GP yesterday and the good news is that she signed me off work up until half term so I won't be going back now until the 1st of June. What a relief to be able to rest for the next couple of weeks at home. She also referred me for my back so I should be seeing a physio soon. The bad news is that she took a look down there, as the antibiotics hadn't cleared the infection, and reckoned I have varicose veins there !!!!!  Nothing can make them go away now but they should clear after birth. They are not exactly painful yet but they could become and also they sometimes get infected or bleed. Joy ! Resting and lying down several times a day can help relieve the pressure so that's what I am doing now : in bed with laptop. Thinking about having something to eat now and then a little nap. 

Have a lovely day everyone.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I have a lot of reading to catch up on.

Moody


----------



## Shoe Queen

Looks like we are all busy at the moment!!!

Just to let you all know I am away this weekend for a week and will be back bank holiday so hope you will all still be here when I get back  

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone


how is everyone, i have been looking but trying to have a break i guess

stokey -   oh babe, how r u feeling no, hope u and dh r ok, i always take it out on my dh, its a very tuff time, be good to each other babe, thinkin of u xxxxxx

tiger - hope u had a good birthday and have a lovely break this weekend!!!!! xxxxxxxx

saskia - cant wait to sort out a meet up..i think we will have verbal diaroohea when we meet   

tinx - how u holding up...not long!!!!!!!!    , thinkin of u everyday!!!!!

moody - i had veins striiped fom my leg a few years back,,, how r u?? im sure u will b fine!!!!!

ready - how r u? hope all is ok 

saphire - pm me swetheart!!!!, i feel a cambridge day out is in need!!!!!...lots of tea and cake!!!!!!!! with our precious LO's  

kw33 -  

  to everyone ive missed xxxxxx

sorry been abit absent, went to mums for a few days to sort out my head...still not great, had a headache for days now and one minute ok then the next totally confused and weepy!! 
feel totally in limbo with my life right now...and wheres the dam sunshine gone!!!  

love to u all xxxxxx

kerri xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Just checking in to see if *Karin* had posted. My thoughts are with her and hope she's recovering well.

Also, big    to Sue, Saskia and kerri.

moody, so sorry about your issues. Good that you're signed off work so don't have that extra stress.

Tinx,    

Had a rough day yesterday...was crying lots due to others taking over the role of being Evan's mom. I try and stay strong, but do have my moments...and just miss him so much. Am now counting down to the weekend so i can see him again. (We talk every night but its not the same)
PS - I of course miss dh too, but he stops in briefly every morning before work.


----------



## Tinx

Moody, I had the "down there" one like you too, no probs luckily from it and after Willow was born it went! Very odd at the time and nobody else who was g had it so I felt pretty wierd!!

Sue, thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Kerri, give yourself time honey, its still very recent news you need to mourn. Take care and you are doing a great job xx

Saskia, how you been today?? Thinking of you loads too.

Bloomin Willow is unsettled again tonight, and agian Tony is goona be late home. She is ok in herself, she just wants to have endless cuddles. Think im gonna go and neck my grub pretty pronto as I have a feeling i will need to go in to her.

Lots of love to you all.

Karin and Ready you are both always in my thoughts,but esp at the mo xxxxxxxx LOTS of love to you both xxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi Sue, thinking of you today darling, pray its good news and that your worst fears are proved wrong xxxx


----------



## saskia b

Just a quickie....

Tinx-     You know I am thinking of you honey  

Karin- Hope to hear from you soon, but ultimately take the time you need to get back to "normality", lots of love, been thinking of you!  

Sue- Praying for you today but I'm guessing you know by now. Really hope its good news hun   

Ready- Thinking of you too, stay put little baby Ready in there! Can't imagine how hard it is for you being away from Evan, you deserve a medal,  

Ally- So sorry to hear about your scan, what will be your next plan do you know? Big hugs hun  

Back soon ladies....


Saskia xxx


----------



## Tinx

We are all clearly going through it today as its so quiet on here.       

Big hugs to everyone,I think there is a big need for that at the moment. You are all really special people and deserve a lot of love.     

Take care of yourselves and your precious loved ones xxx  

3 days to go for me, cant believe it, its sped by yet dragged al at once.  

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO praying I am lucky. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo scared.      

Thinking positive and all that xx       

Take care all, and special hugs to you and your family Sue xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Thanks everyone for your support - it is greatly appreciated.

Tinx -           Thinking of you and sending all the positivity I can muster.

Saskia - Hope you are doing OK.  

R4F -       I can see how that would be so hard.  Love to you.

Kerri -   Hope you feel stronger soon.  Definitely up for cake - think we deserve it.  Will pm soon and we can sort it out.

Cath - Hope you have a nice time.

Moody - Hope you are OK and get some rest.

Karin - Hope everything has gone well.

Ally - So sorry      

Hi Jacks, Debs and anyone else.

Well blood levels came back at 6.5 so slightly raised but not good enough particularly as I am bleeding too.  Comforting in a way that maybe something tried to happen.  So we will try again with our 12 frosties if we can find yet more money.  Love to you all - you are all fantastic.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Sue- I'm really sorry to hear that, this is very hard but things will look brighter for us all one day I am sure of it....


----------



## KW33

Hello my lovely ladies,

Thanks you for all your lovely messages.  I came home yesterady in the end they kept me an extra day due to some swelling and chest pain. Results are that left tube and ovary completely out of action shrivelled and no good  But the right tube and ovary are good they think. They did the dye test and dye got through the right one and all is repositioned and untangled now. Also removed my bowel from my uterus. According to cons can start TTC ASAP!!!  Thank goodness really that I'm mid cycle so I have a few weeks to recover. They seemed to give a window of 4-8 months for this to work then it's IVF so we have to give it our best try. I'm in a lot of pain (labour and birth anyday for me) and sad as I can't really do anything for Emma. (although no where near as tough as *Ready* is having it right now   )

*Sue* So sorry about your results, no words just   

*Tinx*   

More personals when I can.

Lots of love,

Karin

xxx


----------



## moodyblues

girls,

Karin, I'm so so relieved for you, you're out and things are looking promising for the future. The wait will be worth it big time. You need to put your feet up now and get some serious pampering. Wishing you a speedy recovery and sending you a big   . 

Sue, I am sorry and don't know what to say. Don't be too harsh on yourself and you too need some TLC and some rest. My thoughts are with you. Don't give up though ! Your time will come...      

Tinx, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. When is Test day ? Is it Monday or Tuesday ? Sending you lots of       Are you on the 2WW thread ? Will have a sneak if you are.    It was such a comfort for me and now I'm on the 2nd Tri with 1 of the same girls. It's an amazing journey !

Ready, I must sneak on the 3rd Tri thread to catch up properly with you. Are you still in hospital Hun ? How is Evan ? You are so brave at the moment. Have a huge  from me too.

Hi Kerri, Sapphire, Saskia, Cath, Ally, Tiger and anyone else on here. Wishing us all a nice weekend (despite the pants weather here !)

Moody
XX


----------



## Avon Queen

ready - thinking of you hun, during this tough time. big hug, keep strong, you will come through it      

tinx - willow is such a pretty name, love it

moodyblues - ouch sounds nasty     the things we have to go through hey, im gonna come back a man, for sure! 

sapphire - im sorry for your heartbreak, fab uve got 12 frosties, at least like u say things are trying to happen which is good

kw33 - jesus, sounds horrible   my tube is no good on right hand side, ivf worked for me


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, sending you big      Good that you have frosties waiting and lets hope that one (or two) are the ones to get you that BFP.

Karin, responded to your pm.  Thank you.  Good to hear tha you can try again once you're up to it.  You just so deserve that BFP.  Hope you're not too uncomfortable from the procedure. I'm sure it's good to be home with your little girl.

Avon Queen thanks.  Nice to see you over here.

Had a big scare yesterday as they almost had to deliver our little girl, but they're holding off for now.  Will have to see what happens to see how long they can hold off.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Avon Queen

ready 4 - me again   at least you are in the right place getting monitored 24/7 hey. bet you will be relieved when shes out, bless her


----------



## Tinx

Hi ladies, a quickie as feeling pants with headache and just generally low.

Sue honey, I am sooo sooo sorry. Wishing you much peace and love and time to mourn xxx

Karin, great news re tx, get yourself all well and better and prepare for your turn on the IVF train!!!!

Ready, hope you are ok darling, big hugs a always x

Saskia, you are a star, thanks honey xx

Kerri, you are also a star my love, will pm you when I get a mo, glad your inbox is cleared!!! Love ya xxx

Love to everyone,

Sorry so short, getting myslef all in a dither and a panic now. Back when calmer and more able to type without tears flowing xx


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - whats wrong hun can i help?


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, hope you're ok hun.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F -     Cannot imagine what you, Dh and Evan are going through just now, hope your little princess stays put for a while longer    

Tinx -      You know we are here for you    

Karin - I have a friend with only 1 working tube and she managed to have 3 kids with no medical intervention, glad it all went well         

Cath - Enjoy your holiday   

Sue -     


We seem to have an unwanted house guest just now, a mouse and im totally creeped out by it, Dh got one of those humane traps but now its been here for a few days and i really dont care if he has to kill it, i just want it out of our home, its in one of the kitchen cupboards,  Dh think it came in when the back door was opened for the dogs, im surprised they havent cottoned on to it as they are supposed to be hunting dogs, i cant bare to go in to the kitchen now, we've moved all of the dry foods onto the worktops but now we have no worktop space iand ts making me     


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Managing to get on here for a few minutes each day (sitting at a desk not very comfortable) and trying to keep up with you all. Recovery going well and having read my hospital notes I find that my doctor says I can TTC straight away!!!  As I'm mid cycle now I think probably best to wait until next month... what do you all think?

*Debs* Naughty mouse!!!  You mut be fed up with the whole thing... it would drive me bananas to have the contents of my cupboards on the worktops.  I'm hoping now with the one tube sorted that things can happen. 

*Tinx* I know you are really feeling it now as you get nearer to OTD. But you have been so strong to this point you need to remind yourself of just how brave you are.   

*Ready* Oh you poor thing, that must have been terrifying.  I hope that your little miss can stay put a little longer and every day helps her to be bigger and stronger.   

Big hugs for all the other lovelies on here, Sue, Saskia, Cath, Moody, AQ, Kerri... love you all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi all.

Am really struggling this weekend, I have been so strong up til now but now it feels like everything is crashing round me.      Its bizarre, i went from no hope to all hope so quickly and now the waiting is almost over its worse,as there will be no hope left. I know i still have a few frosties but I mean for this cycle, the longer you dont have the bfn the longer you can hope. I have fluctuated between being totally certain that I am pg to being certain I am not! So really its anyones game!!!!! I feel I am in a bit of a fog of numbness at the mo. I feel like I am in shock almost as I feel all floaty and disconnected with everything, I feel horible.

Sorry to rant on. I havent been much cop all weekend, maybe its a good thing it will all be over soon, that way we can pick uo the pieces and move on. I still have a tiny drop of hope that I may have a happy result but its not much!!! I am prepared for a neg   but the reality is, that you are never prepared and its always a nasty shock.  

Karin, so glad that yo are at home and resting and still have computer access!! How are you feeling How did Emma cope, I have been dying to hear? Well done you for getting through it all. xxx    

Ready, oh darling this must be so incredibly scary for you. COME ON YOU BUBBA, hang on in there for your mummy xxx thinking of you so much darling and sending lots of love xxx       

Debs, oh i know what thats like, we had mice for a few weeks, remember   I hate to say it but the mouse/mice may well be getting onto your surfaces at night when the house is quiet, they always find holes to escape, my pest control man said if there is room to fit a biro through a hole or a gap, then a mouse can get through. get that silver foil out and cover the lot!! Hope he clears off soon xxxx  

Avon Queen, thanks for your words, unless you can take my head off and emoty my stupid thoughts out!!!!   I will be ok, i just need to get tomorrow on with and then we can move forward thanks hon xxx

Love and hugs to everyone else.,  

So sorry to go on, but you know how it is. I am such an emotional thing!         

Take care and  I will be back tomorrow with our news, OMG please be there embies xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - when r u testing hun. im guessing ur on the horrendous 2ww....


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - if u look im fet diaries mines in there and u can see what i was like on my 2ww!!!


----------



## saskia b

Sorry to be brief ladies...

Tinx- thinking of you LOADS...   

Ready- Hope things are a bit better  

Karin- Really pleased things are moving fwd for you now, hope you feel back to normal soon, as for ttc I think only you will know when you are ready to get back to it    Take your time and I hope something wonderful comes your way very soon  

Debs- Oh gosh hope your house guests get going soon  

Hi everyone else! Got follow up tomorrow at clinic so will let you know how it goes....

Saskia xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, glad to hear that your recovery is going well..and each day will be better and better. Not sure when to start ttc, but would make sure that you've recovered as you just had surgery.  Can imagine how anxious you are though.

Tinx, right before testing is so hard.  Your change of emotions are so normal going from being positive to the opposite.  Sending you lots of            

Hello to everyoe else.


----------



## Tinx

No baby for me girls its a heartbreaking bfn. 

I am so sad but ever more thankful that we have our precious Willow. Lots of snuggles, and wine gonna be happening today! xx Back when more together xx


----------



## Stokey

Hello Everyone 

Tinx -      I am so sorry sweetheart I was so hoping it would be a different outcome. Take care of your self today and keep cuddling your LO it helps! We're all here for you hunny when your ready,     

Ready - I hope your ok sweetie, what happened that made them nearly deliver? Thank goodness you were in hospital as that would have been even more frightening. Take it easy poppet   

Cath - Hope you have had a lovely holiday hun xxx

Debs - eeeekkk I don't do mice either and neither does my DH so we'd be snookered! I don't think i'd go in the kitchen again! I really hope it goes soon, can you borrow a cat?  How did this cycle go? xx

Karin - Sweetie how are you? was it as bad as you were expecting? Its good news you can start ttc again, did you have any idea of your results of what they found before your op or was it a complete surprise? What are they going to do for you now then? sorry for the 20 questions hun, I bet your still in pain, take it steady hunny xx   

Saskia - How are you sweetie? Hope your doing ok poppet xxx  

Sue - How are you too my dear? Thinking of you all xxxxx  

Kerri -    Did you enjoy your stay at your Mum's? Sometimes a bit of time out and being taken care of helps xxx

Well can't remember if I told you all that the last session of clomid was useless?? but it was! and now they are waiting to see what to do with me so probably another 2 months before something happens.
DH and I seem to be ok now after our huge barney last week, it didn't come at the right time as I was so down with scan results and DH doesn't seem that bothered by it. Infact he said he didn't really want anymore and what was I thinking?? He just doesn't understand sometimes. He thinks I should be thankful I have Issy, which made me feel crappy and that I was neglecting her! I love her more than I could write or say and couldn't believe he'd make out otherwise, so I was a bit cross, he ended up leaving for a few hours until I phoned him!!!!! and asked him to come back!!!! still fuming about that but if it was down to him he'd be at our best mates house in Manchester still!

Anyway I send us all      as I think we need them and i am thinking of you all, I've had trouble with the computer over the weekend so haven't been able to post and its practically killed me! I don't know what i'd do without you lot xxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - im so sorry for your heartbreak       

stokey - pah men. they just dont feel the physical need to be pregnant. they just dont get it. they really are from a different planet!


----------



## moodyblues

*Tinx*, I am so sorry. I was so hoping you would get a BFP Hun. Sending you lots of          . You are in my thoughts today.

Moody


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Tinx -                I am so very sorry.  Was so hoping that you would be changing the recent luck here.  Lots of love to you.

I can't believe that none of us who have had tx recently have got a BFP - it is all so unfair.  Love to all.  

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx -       Take care of yourself sweetie      

Ally - im 1 week away from AF so cd22 just now, sorry to hear things will take a while to get sorted    


Sorry just a quickie as im at work

x Debs x


----------



## 69chick

Hi there  

I have posted (briefly and a while ago now), but feel again this is the only place I belong on the site.

We have just has our 9th ICSI and it was a BFN - am gutted/hormonal/tearful etc etc and more than anything, scared DH will say 'no more tx' - it scares me more than anything - more than a BFN!

Tinx - I was keeping an eye out for you, as you were just behind me for testing - wish we could both have had better news hun (((hugs)))
Your DD/my DS must have very close birthdays - hes 24th July.

r4f - hope DD holds on for you x

Everyone else - I will be catching up over the next few days so personals will be easier.

So glad we have this thread x

Lisa


----------



## jrhh

Oh ladies I just wanted to send you all some

        

Jacks xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, am so sorry hun.  My heart really breaks for you.  Am familiar with the pain.  Just know that I really thought it wouldn't happen for us and the odds were against us this last time, so don't give up.  Sending you big hugs.  

Ally, had another huge bleed on Friday and the resident thought my water broke. They actually rushed me over to labour and delivery and all the dr's were ready, but they held out a bit to see if it was stopping (and confimred my water didn't break) so by night, they sent me back to my room.  Men are SOOO different when it comes to TTC.  They can just brush it to the back of their minds. Dh used to always ask how I could be so devastted when we had Evan, but to me, the statements are totally unrealted.  I am forever grateful but am also so devasted from BFNs.  They just don't get it.  

69chick, am so sorry for your recent negative.  And you've been through so much.  It's so unfair how hard it is for us girls here to get pregnant when others get pregnant so easily and some aren't even grateful.


----------



## Tinx

Thanks for all your kind thoughts ladies. Have been in a kind of numb bubble all day. I have cried, but nothing like I  expected, I think that is beacause I just feel so bloody lucky and thankful that we have Willow, had it not worked the first time with her I dont know what mess I would be in. I am totally devestated and so excruciatingly sad so I hope the tears dont come and never stop!!! I keep telling myself that we still have a few embies and still some hope but that is a hard medicine to swallow.


Lisa, I am so very sorry for your bfn also, you have been through an incredibly tough time and my heart goes out to you. Thank you for keeping an eye on here and hoping for my bfp. Next time eh girls! I bet next time we all get the bfp together instead of these damn bfns.

I relly appreciate all your love and support, I would not have made it withouty you all.

Will write again when eyes are less sore and swollen.  xx

Ally, so sorry that your chlomid seemed to be doing sweet fa, you had such high hopes too. I know that feeling chick!!! We must all keep going for  and with each others help xxxx


----------



## saskia b

What the hell is going on? And who said spring was a good time to get pregnant!??!!!! The luck here needs to change ladies....

Tinx- I just can't believe it....I'm so sorry honey, hope today has been full of nice cuddles with Willow and dh...maybe we are meant to have our bumps together    Big big hugs darling  

69chick- So sorry to hear of your bfn's too...welcome to the thread, despite the recent run of bad luck for some of us its a wonderful group of people for support and friendship..... 

Ally- Men really have no clue sometimes...I have had to have a some frank discussions with my dh this week about what he says and does and how that makes me feel...but I think he still sort of thinks I am an emotional/hormonal wreck!!! He is off to his bro's stag do this weekend and although I am mad as hell about it I think deep down the break will do us a little good...absence makes the heart grow fonder and all that!!!

Debs- Hello lovely  

Cath- Hope you are enjoying your holiday  

Sue- How are you doing? Have you got a follow up appointment planned? Hope things are ok for you  

Ready- Thinking of you honey...stay put little girl in there!!!  

Hi to Moody, Jacks, Kerri, Avon Queen, AJ, Karin and anyone else I have missed

Follow-up was ok today, short protocol for me next time and I have just had my AMH done so we will see just exactly how likely I am to conceive with my few eggs left....  Mixed messages coming from clinic though so at the moment I will await my blood results and then forget about it for a few months...for the first time in ages my head feels a bit straighter and I am making plans about things other than tx....

Hope you lovelies are ok

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Just quickly popped on to see about *Tinx*      Awwww hunny I'm so sad to read your news.   You take your time and give that very special girl big squeezes. Lots of TLC for you.

Big hugs for everyone. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

i feel a much needed         is needed for everyone xxxxxxx


kerri xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies                    

Thnink those are very much needed on this thread at the minute

No news from me, still ttc naturally but with VERY long cycles.

I do read, but just not posting too much at the moment.

My darling LO had his 1st birthday 2weeks ago which was bittersweet, seriously where does the time go??

Just awaiting 2 imminent birth announcements (both wanted spring babies)     

Take care ladies and keep strong

strawbs xx


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - your last post brought tears to my eyes, it is so hard, i remember my bfn i nearly lost it when my neighbour said "never mind, dont give up" i felt like i could have just collapsed in tears there end then in the middle of the street. it is so overwhelmingly devastating, having your hopes dashed. i remember it like it was yesterday. like you say you have some embies left and you would be even more upset if you didnt have those. each embie is a chance         

saskia - good luck next tx hun, keep strong      

hello    strawbs, kerriebluecat, kw33, ready4family, 69chick, diamonddiva, sapphire05,moodyblues, stokey


----------



## moodyblues

Good morning !

*Avonqueen*, You are soooo right. Each embie is a chance and gives you  .

*Tinx & 69chick*,  .

 to *SaskiaB*, *Kerri*, *DiamondDiva*, *Tiger*, *Karin*, *Ready*, *Sapphire*, *Stokey* & anyone else on here. Thinking about you all.

Moody
XX


----------



## Avon Queen

moodyblues - yeah its hard though hey. i think though if i hadnt had my ectopic, miscarriage & bfn ,then i wouldent have my twins, so these boys wouldent exist.


----------



## Tinx

Avonqueen, I just red your last post and I am covered in goosebumps. That is a wonderful way to look at things darling, you have really touched me with those few words. WOW! Thanks!!!!

Karin darling, thanks for your hugs. I have cried today but at odd moments rather than all day! I guess that with Willow to think about, my brain isnt able to focus soley on my sadness, good thing really or else i`d implode!!!

We went to a local animal sanctuary with my friend and her 2 children of 2 and 4 yrs. It was lovely but seeing Willow walk arm in arm with the 2 others broke my heart as it made me see how she would be with a sibling. Maye it was a sign that it will be twins next time and that was a future snapshot!!!! ?

I listened to 2 very old tapes of past visits to psychics today! VERY spooky as both mentioned twins!!! and both said I would have have doctor interventions for something... It was with 2 different psychics, one was done in 1997 and the other in 2000, really interesting. 

I feel so much more in love with Willow now, I hope she doesnt feel suffocated!!!! I am so thankful for every second that we share. We are off to my parents tomorrow, no doubt that will be a blinckin emotional day. Its hard having lots of caring and symathetic voices as it makes it harder to stop thinking about it all, I am trying to not think too much but it aint easy eh!

Ok, I am totally shattered and so will go to bed, I just wanted to thank you all agian so very much for your kind words of support.

Sleep well and back soon with more personals xxxx


----------



## Stokey

just want to send everyone big     I think everyone is in need of them at the moment, its been a difficult past few weeks for alot of you lovely ladies on here and I want you to know that I'm thinking of you all.

Take care and lots of    

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moodyblues

Hi girls,

Me too, I want to send you all lovely girls a massive hug. You have been through so much emotional distress and physical pain of late and I pray your turn for another miracle baby comes very soon. DH told me last night he wouldn't swap roles. Loved his honesty... What we are prepared to do for our families is amazing and you girls must not give up. I too look at my little one and am glad I went through hell to have him. He is EVERYTHING to me and no matter what he'll always be this special boy we were blessed to have. The twinnies are going to have their work cut out ! 

            

Moody
XXX


----------



## KW33

Hello Ladies,

We are all having a very low time on here at the moment.   

I've now had enough of the pain and tablets and resting.  I want to be the Mummy that my daughter deserves!!!    Again I have found myself thinking that I am sacrificing Emma's "babyhood" all in the search of increasing my family.    For those of you that asked,  she coped so well with everything. DH2b was good with her and did lots of activities with her (even baking!!  ) and she asked for mummy only a few times but when I came home (dh2b picked me up while Emma was with a friend then went and got her) I sat in the lounge waiting for her and her little face as she came through the door.    She looked amazed ran to me saying "my mummy" then cuddled me without moving a muscle for 5 whole minutes.      So I guess you can say she was okay but certainly noticed I wasn't there.  

Big hugs for all my lovely friends on here... I think we are all going to manage a BFP at the same time on here and go through the trimester boards together and then we can hassle Ready, Moody and others for advice on more than one families!!!         

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - You are being incredibly brave about the whole thing, im glad Emma has her mummy back, i hope you are right about us all getting our BFP's together it would be fab to go through PG with all of our friends on here.


       to everyone.


x Debs x


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - i always think you may as well just think about it as trying not to never works   in time u will think about it less   glad you liked my comment, big hug


----------



## Tinx

Avonqueen too true honey! You are full of wise words! Thanks, you are now my new guru!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well, I feel like poo!!! I saw mum and dad today and that just made me soooooooooooooo sad, we are all sooooooooooooooo sad. Im not very good when I feel deep distress, I kind of shut myself away. I didnt really want to talk about tx or bfn, and I didnt really let them hug me either which I know they must have really struggled with. When Willow is hurt I cant pick her up quick enough and it reaks my heart when she too pushes me away. I just feel if I am held, I may never stop crying or may never let go. I know Never is a bit of an exaggeration but its almost true. Dad and i took willow to feed the ducks and I barely spoke the entire time as I just have tears. Mum and dad are off to their spanish house for 2 months in a bit and this was the last time I will see them til July, it wasnt a happy day at all. AF arrived too so that didnt help in the slightest.

I hope to feel a bit better once that is all over, the final nail in the coffin so to speak.....

God I am sounding so bloody melodramatic and totally up my own backside but I just feel such pain and I cant see anything else. I was better yesterday when I was on my own with Willow as I had to keep going and could stop thinking by being busy, I gues being with others has made it all worse.

ANYWAY, moving on. I will try and shake off this gloom and get back to my chirpy self but it amy take a while, I may be on here a bit less too for a bit of a break. We are away on hoiday on Sat for a week and we dont have a laptop to take with us so I wil be away anyway for a while. I will check in before I go I just wanted to explain myself.

You are all so incredible and thanks for EVERYTHING. HUGE hugs to you all.

Take care and back soon when less fragile xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, it's amazing how our little ones can adjust to when we're not there.  Sounds like your dh2b was fantastic with her...yet with us gone, they really do miss us and know we're missing.  The moment when she saw you back at home sounds so precious.  Hope you're feeling better.  And know what you mean, all these sacrifices are so hard.  Just think of the long run..that it's so she can become a big sister.

Tinx, hugs hun.

Hi to everyone else here (sorry this is brief, but i do read your news)


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies...

Well...what can I say? Don't think words really cut it so am just gonna do the group hug thing....  

Tinx- Totally understand about wanting to take a break, sounds like you need that little break away with dh and Willow too. Thinking of you heaps honey and please don't think its melodramatic, this is major stuff and not to be brushed under the carpet...big hugs xxx

Karin- I am so with you on the guilty Mummy train....really feel I have lost my focus and not giving P the time and Mumminess she deserves....but if she ever asks one day about having a brother or sister I will know that I tried to do that for her....if you know what I mean? Sounds like she did very well when you were in hospital, they really shock you sometimes eh? Hope you are on the mend and feeling more yourself soon x

AvonQueen- I'm with Tinx that comment you made really put things into perspective....I hope one day I can look at another child and say that he or she was meant to be here...the bfn's were meant to happen.....nice way of looking at things.... 

Moody- How are you and your 2 little bubs? Hope your back is ok...thanks for the hugs

Ally- Thanks honey for your kind thoughts and hugs...same goes to you....my goodness this thread really needs to turn around soon eh? The BFP's are gonna roll in all at once me thinks..... 

Hi to everyone else!! Not much to report here....just keeping as busy as poss in all honesty!!

Saskia xx


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - haha i quite like being a guru    well ive been through same as u guys and u can pretend as much as u like not to think about it but it becomes part of you doesnt it. i could spring clean the whole house while thinking about it. it really takes over your life. only way i got a breather was to watch a dvd and get absorbed in that give myself a few hours relief. oh i remember that feeling, its the worst in the world. i remember i could have collapsed in grief at any given time, just a nice smile would do it from a kind stranger, then it takes all your strength not to lose it in front of people . weirdly enough i tended to be ok when on my own. it was the sympathetic looks i got made it worse somehow. i remember going to a local heritage centre and seeing parents waving to there kids on th rides and i couldent hold it in any longer ans i was walking fast infront of my family so they didnt see me crying. people just pretended not to notice this blubbering mess walking past them. you feel so out of control dont you. like theres no way out. THESE FEELINGS WILL PASS


----------



## Avon Queen

tinx - ooh it sent itself....me and computers dont go together  it will pass though, just give it time and things wont be so dramatic, trust aunty avon queen    look to the future and believe hun. if youve done it once your body knows how to do it, just keep trying      

saskia - yeah its strange as if i could turn back time i wouldent have had the bfn etc but they were different babies... these boys are so lucky to be here, so lucky they were the embryos that were picked. i look at them and think to myself "you were defrosted!!"


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Tinx -       Hope you have a lovely holiday      

Saskia -      

AQ - So sorry you had to go though everything to get your gorgeous boys     , i think im the way i am sometimes because of this bloody awful IF, it wouldnt have made me the person i am today     

Karin - How are you today honey?     

Cath - Hope you are having a lovely holiday   

R4F - How are you sweetie?  how is Evan?



DH told me yesterday that he has changed his mind on TX and is willing to do it again but only after we TTC naturally for another year or so, im so glad he changed his mind but not that happy at the timeframe, at least he's changed his mind.  I registered DD for nursery today, theres no guarantee she'll get into our local nursery as we are not alchoholics/drug addicts or a single parent family     but they said her foot problem may be enough to swing it for her, i really want her to go to this nursery as its only a 5 minute walk from the house and its attached to the school she'll go to.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

How are we all?    

I've had my stitches out and the nurse said they are healing nicely but this evening one is a little sticky so going to have to keep an eye on that.  Good thing is that I managed this time to convince the hospital to give me anti b's a (as I ALWAYS get an infection from this type of thing - previous lap, HSG etc) so hoping that they will control any problems with my stitch sites.  

No personals tonight, had emma by myself for the first time since i got out of hospital and I am exhausted.  I really do take a long time to get the GA out of my system as have been having 2-3 naps every day since op.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone!!!

soory been absent but been getting my head together and havin a break..lots been goin on at home too!

im off to mums tomorrow till wed, as dh has a job interview back in essex  where my mum lives and SDS & SD's. we so want o go back so     , this is a postive turn around at last
got a cousins wedding on monday..the one i thought i would be goin to preggy...but no .....no drink either as have to drive  
anyway then tues we have our follow up app..with all my questions at the ready!!!!!!!!
even thought about asking if FET can be done in july!!!??, very soon i know but aug is a no no, then sept is the same as last years FET so dont feel right and then its sept/oct..not good with d's work..etc etc, then if it fails how long before egg share optin...we r ticking clocks here!!! and i cant afford to be off work much longer...actually thats a lie..i cant afford to be off work at all 

hope everyone is doin ok

saskia , sapphire  and tinx  love to u huns

cath, KW33 Diamond diva, stokey, avon, ready hi everyone, i have been reading up on everyone but not been posting..sorry xxxx

thanku aain for all bein such a support...avon..i so understand your wordsto tinx and everyone  

my love to everyone, enjoy the BH..its predicted sunshine!!!!!!! 

speak soon

kerri xxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been around much - not been feeling great.  I have to admit that this one has hit me much harder than I expected. Wasn't doing too bad today but then received my tx report in post this morning and that has knocked me back a little.  Trying to get my head together and go for a follow-up appointment which we have not booked yet.  The only way I know how to get over this is to do it again but whilst I think I can handle the emotional side it is just finding the money.  I wish everything didn't come down to money.  

Anyway I am going out tomorrow with some friends and intend to get very drunk.  It may not change things but might make me feel temporarily better.

Kerri, Saskia, Tinx, Ally - hope you are all doing OK. Lots of  

Karin - Hope you recover very soon.  

R4F - Hope your little lady is OK.  How scary to nearly have to deliver early - hope everything is going OK.

Debs - Good news on DH changing his mind.  Do you think you could work on him to get moving a bit quicker?  Hope DD gets her nursery place.

Avon Queen - I too loved your 'each embie is a chance' comment.  Really put things in perspective for me and gave me hope for my little frosties.  

Lisa - Sorry to hear of you BFN too.    

Cath, Moody, Jacks, Strawbs and anyone I missed  

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello everyone

Am typing this from dh mobile phone so bear with me! Just wanted to send massive   to you all esp. Tinx - so sorry hunny, Sue & Karin and to everyone else.

I have read all your posts but cannot use this stupid iphone!!!! Hol was fantastic, on way home with loadsa washing and unpacking to do - great!! Ruby was a little star and have enjoyed spending this time with her - weather was lovely so beach every day - hey it sounds like Im writing a postcard!!! 

Anyway, back to reality soon and its my uncles twins christening this weekend so gonna brave it but am dreading it and have decided to try and avoid them as much as poss!!!!

Will catch up soon.

Lotsa love

xx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Having a fish and chips night tonight!!!  Much deserved in my opinion, still having "problems" with one of my stitch sites. . My daughter is a little star... this morning she got up threw her arms around my legs, said "my Mummy, mine" and squeezed.    So precious. Those are the moments when I believe I'm truly a Mummy and she's my daughter. sometimes it feels like I have her on loan and someones will take her away.   

*Cath* Was thinking about you this morning and wondering when you were back!!  sounds like you've all had a fab time, shame we have to come back at all really!!  Avoidance sounds good re christening. 

*Sue*    It's one of the hardest things that our wish to extend our families is based on finances when others just get to to do it.  Hope you have a fab night out with your friends and don't suffer too much the next day!!  

*Kerri* Sounds like you are well prepared for your follow up. I always go to any appointment with a long list of questions!! 

Big  to Tinx, Ready, Debs, Moody, Saskia, Jacks, Strawbs, Ally, AQ and anyone else that I've missed.



Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Hey Ladies,

Oh I feel my heart aching for everyone after reading your posts and I have to say i am feeling the same too. I thought I was doing so well when I got a text from a friend yesterday saying her baby had arrived 3 weeks early. I had also bumped into another friend that day at a soft pay with her 2 twins who are just 4 months old. Both friend shave boys the same age as Tom.  Crikey I just wanted to cry right there and then. Now I feel a total failure and the pain is horrid. I know we are talking seriously about adoption but it still doesn't stop that ache of being pg and holding your own newborn again.

Oh ladies I am sorry to lay that one you all it just if I don't put it down I feel like I will explode. 

Sue    take care hun.

Karin mmm we had fish and chips yesterday ooooo they were yummy! Oh bless Emma don't they say the most adorable things    I am so pleased she is coping well with it. I think we worry far more than they do about everything.

Cath the hol sounds fab. Hope the christening goes OK 

Kerri good luck with your follow up appoint, I hope you get all the answers you need to get started again.

Tinx     have a lovely holiday I hope you feel a little better soon hun, take care and we are here when you are ready.

Lisa      

Saskia I know what you mean about keeping busy. Take care   

Hi to AQ,  Ready, Debs, Strawbs, Ally, Moody and anyone I have forgotten.

Well we have our first adoption appoint next weds. Have to say I am terrified, excited, unsure, sure,  etc etc driving myself mad actually!

Hope you all have a lovely BH.

Take care lovely ladies.

Jacks xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

just a quickie, i hope things improve for u all, its the hardest thing in the world, huge hugs to you all, praying good fortune happens soon


----------



## Stokey

I wrote a huge post and DH came along and deleted it     I am sooo mad!

Hello ladies 

I hope we are having better weekends and want to let you know that I'm thinking of you all.  Dh has had the last week off work so have been so busy trying to make the most of the precious time together and fitting things in. We have been to a local ice-cream farm with Issy and she loved it, we took her swimming yesterday and went to see some friends too.  Tomorrow we are having a huge BBQ celebrating a 60th birthday within the family (extended) so looking forward to that.

Huge    for Tinx your having a really rough time at the moment hun and just want you to know that we are and always will be here for you hun, not to sound to cliche, but lean on us! You need friends around you sweet.

Sue - Hope your ok my love its so unfair it comes down to money and I agree entirely with Karin - why should we have? lots of love hun xx

Saskia - Hello swetheart how are you baring up?  Whats the next move? Are you going to try it again hun? I wish I had a magic wand xxx

Jacks -    I hate days like that when everything seems to get to you and the aching feeling when you pass a newborn in the supermarket. Its so cruel. We're always here chic xxx

Karin-      Oh hunny I hope your stitched heal quickly its really knocked you this op hasn't it.  Sooo cute what Emma said, i love it xxx

Cath - Hope you had a fab holiday chic we missed you.  Not long till the course xxx

Best go as DH is shouting and Issy being a little horror at the moment

hopefully back later


love to everyone 
ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - your weekend sounds like fun, we've had a fab day today (apart from 4 loads of washing and ironing!) spent the day in the garden in the sun but am dreading this christening tomorrow - will have to be strong!!

Avon Queen - I hope all your praying works wonders for us all!!

Jacks - hunny, you know we are on the same page!! Our course is in about a week or so and am probably having all the same feelings as you!! Desperate for my own child but then I cant spend the future wanting something thats not going to happen so its best to try and concentrate all my efforts on expanding our little unit! If you wanna pm me - anytime!!

Karin - good for you hun, the chips sound well deserved! Arent those moments just so precious, I love it when Ruby does things like that, the older shes got the more affectionate she has become, the other day I was walking back to the beach and she stayed behind with dh and I said 'see you later' and she blew me a kiss and said btw mummy I LOVE YOU - ahh I could have eaten her up!!!!

Sue - my heart goes out to you, Its such a shame that its such an expensive process.  I am in the other camp though, I dont think, no, I know I cannot handle it emotionally and its taken a long time to get to the 'end of the road' for me - is there anyway you can raise the money for another cycle?

Kerri - good to hear you are thinking about tx again, always better to get back on the horse eh!!! so many questions, I can imagine your head must be swimming!!! Hope the wedding goes ok x

Debs - fantastic news that dh has changed his mind at least you know you are both in unity with one another!!   that you get the nursery you want hun, when do you find out?

Tinx - how you doing sweets? I really feel for you honestly I do, really hope that you can find your inner strength, you are always so positive for all of us, hope you are ok x

Saskia - how you bearing up hun, have you thought anymore about where you go from here?

Ready - omg you poor thing, what a traumatic time for you all - I pray that everything will be ok x

Hi Avon Queen & Moody - hope you girls are ok.

Well as for me, no news really, awaiting my adoption course next Monday so am pretty nervous about that!! Dh is out tonight so girls night in with the Sex and the City girls!!  I had an insight into my little angels future on holiday and it was scary.... I didnt know what a little flirt she was!! honestly you should have seen her it was shocking - there was a little boy there about 9 or 10 and he was really good with her but you could see she was right into him - following him around the disco everynight, trying to sit next to him - doing some funky dance spins in front of him and his friends on the dancefloor and at one stage much to my horror she lifted up her dress and put it over her head (like footballers do!) and was running around showing off - I was mortified..... If this is what she is like at 3 - Ive got my work cut out..........


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone!

Just want to say a big hello and thankyou to you all....you are all such wonderful friends here and have been the greatest support to me. I cannot thankyou enough for all the encouragement and cyber hugs etc, it really is a life saver.

Quite a lot going on at the moment here for me. Having a slight crisis with myself for various reasons. On the tx front we are still waiting to find out the result of my AMH, should find out some time this week. Following the recent BFN I felt like the best thing to do would be get straight back to tx again asap. Not even sure thats possible at the moment, as clinic have said that I will need short protocol and may even need to have my FSH monitored before starting....Initially I felt really positive and in all honesty the IVF was not as bad as I thought it was going to be....it was a means to an end, and a focal point in my life. After the BFN I felt fairly ok and surprised myself with my ability to move on, but to be honest I have hit a low point now. 

I feel like my life has been on hold since we started the IUI last August, and I am sick of these feelings taking over my life. I have thought of nothing else and it has affected me deeper than I realised...and ultimately its affected my relationship with dh and even with my darling Priya.

So....I am going to take a bit of a break from everything to try and concentrate on being happy. It might sound a bit odd, as the main thing which I know would make me happy would be to conceive again. But right now I don't feel healthy in mind or spirit and that can't be good for a future baby or those around me.

I may well be back on the IVF train in 3-6 months time but right now thats not my plan....I need to look at life differently so for now....ttc is on hold. I am going to take a break from here too my lovelies, I sometimes feel I lose myself in this website which can be fab but also not the healthiest way to move forward. I will miss you all loads, I feel like you are my friends (I feel closer to some of you than my real life friends!) and I am eternally grateful for all the support I've received from you over the last year or so. I will pop back and say hi and I will read what you are all up to now and again as I feel I can't just stay away.....who knows... I may only last a week before I come running asking you to take me back... 

I wish you all loads of luck on your journies.....and I can't wait to hear about all your success in the coming months....I have a real feeling that its going to happen for us all......in one way or another, at some time!

Love and hugs and  

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia*    If a break is what you need then we totally understand, I did the same thing myself last year. But know we are here for you when you need us, will listen and understand whatever you need.  I for one will miss you and hearing all about your little miss. 

Good luck with whatever you decide now and in the future.

                  

    
Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Saskia -   I agree with Karin, I took a break last year to and was glad to have it however...I just couldnt keep away - please look after yourself and hope to see you here soon.

Sorry - bit of a ME post coming up .....
Today has been truly horrendous, the visit to the church this morning was one of the most painful things I have done and I dont know how I kept it together without breaking into tears - I was literally fighting them back.  Firstly, it was a dedication service to the twins and being a catholic I found the whole thing strange - but everyone has their own religion which I totally respect.  The worst thing was facing the twins and I did everything to avoid eye contact with them or the parents, difficult as we were sat in front row and they were stood on the altar! My uncles wife stood to give a speech and it was awful, everyone was in tears as she recounted the twins journey - being born at 25 weeks, being told they wouldnt survive, then the meningitis, then the bleeding on the brain, then the numerous times they have stopped breathing, then how one of them had to have an operation on his wind pipe etc. etc. she was in tears but I was crying for myself - Im gonna sound a right b**ch now but she was saying through the process how unfair it all was and all I kept saying in my head was 'oh yeah, really unfair, at least they are here now, alive and no problems at all to speak of - where are my babies' at the end everyone clapped - I did not and when dh started clapping I gave him a sharp kick to which he stopped immeidately.  The message behind it all was the impact of prayer and basically because everyone prayed for them they are true miracles.  The whole service was about the gift of children etc. it was truly awful and upsetting - brought it all back to me.  After the service we left asap and dh and I were chatting about things and I said to him 'why havent our prayers been answered' I pray all the time and zilch!!! He replied with 'perhaps God has other plans for us' Id like to think that was true but i find it all so cruel - later this afternoon Ruby gave me a picture she had been colouring in the church and there was a  message written on it, it said 'If you believe, you will get anything you ask for in prayer'.  I hope this is a sign!

On a brighter note, it is my anniversary today, 7 'lucky' years - so dh and I are having a barbie later as it is gorgeous here.

Hope you are all ok

xx


----------



## Stokey

firstly Saskia ---- NOOOOOOOO I'm being so selfish but i'll miss you sooo much, I understand your reasons hun, I too had a break last year to try and focus mind body etc and it did help and was ready and glad to come back, we'll always be here hun when you need us.  lots of love to you and your gorgeous little Priya.         

Cath -     hunny I feel so sorry for you reading that last post, what a hellish day for you to endure, I bet you wish you were anywhere but there! Its really does make everything so much more vivid when you encounter situtations like that and it can depress you, I should know at the moment as suffering with some depression too.  It seems to eat away at you and rear its ugly head, and at the moment its becoming more frequent.
Thank goodness its over and done with now and you can enjoy the rest of your special day,    HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HUN! Love you hunny and don't ever worry about saying how you feel it works wonders and its great to vent, I could B*tch all day on here! but i won't you'll think i'm mad.

its been glorious here and we have been at 60th BBQ, poor DH has had too much sun and feels ill, we had an ace time and played rounders which was great even though I was caught out on first hit    all good fun though.

right off to sort madam out shes been a horror these last 2 days and screams and has paddies at the drop of a hat! shes getting really aggressive too is that normal?? shes hits other kids and seems to like it?? its so worrying and don't know where shes picked it up from.  i think full time nursery in sept will be a god send!

right must go

bye for now lovelies xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, just wanted to send you really big hugs.      I so feel your pain hun.  Life is just so unfair.  I can tell just from your posts and the way that you talk about Ruby that you're a fantastic mom, and you sure deserve to give that gift to another child.  Sending   your way that that was indeed a message.  Big hugs.  And happy anniversary.  Maybe there is something in lucky 7 as dh and I celebrated our 7th last June and got our BFP on our next attenpt in the summer.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - OMG, I can only imagine how hard that service was for you and DH, i became a Catholic last year and i do find comfort in my prayers but i've prayed so many times for us to have another child and even said the 9 day prayer to St Joseph but so far no luck, i also pray for everyone on here to have their much longed for child one way or another, its so hard, i know God has a plan for us and i just wish if we are not meant to have another child i could know somehow and move on with my life       Hope you had a lovely anniversary    

Saskia -       You know we are here if you need us     

R4F - How are you?

Ally - Hope your weekend went well.

Karin - Hope you and Emma are ok      

Kerri -     

Jacks - ONly a couple of days to go, how are you feeling?


Hope you all are well,  not much happening here, waiting on AF to start my Clomid cycles again.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all had a good BH weekend.

Today is my "new" start.  I'm going to be positive (try   ) and I'm going to lose weight.  I'm going to see my GP about Clomid and metformin and I'm going to get healthy.  Lots of water. And I'm going to give the next 6 months my best shot at getting pregnant!!!  I want to feel like I tried my hardest and then if it doesn't work I can't beat myself up and I will move on to IVF.

I know we are all having an awful time on here at the moment      but that has to change sometime soon.  You are all fabulous ladies and we WILL get our dreams one way or another.    .

So I'm sending everyone bucket loads of  

                                                                       

                       

Big hugs for all

Karin

xxx

1 glass of water down... 5 to go!!!


----------



## gizmo123

Hi

Just wanted to say hello - i've been a lurker for a while and often don't feel like I know where I belong anymore! 
Karin - I'm glad you are feeling better and I think your positive outlook is great   I certainly think it must help.

After 2 failed IVFs in Dec and Mar this year I have really struggled to move on in my life. Every day seems to be an obsession of trying to find answers. I have got an appointment at a different clinic 2 weeks today and this will be our last attempt - no egg sharing (which they shouldn't have done anyway!) - and no funds after this time - we are not going to get in debt over this as I would never forgive ourselves. But likewise deep down I know I can't let this go - I don't know about anyone else but I feel my life is on pause and I can't move on - I feel guilty that I am so sad and that somehow I am ruining my life with my beautiful boy and missing such important things that he is achieving as I am so sad. 

Sorry for sounding so miserable - now sat here in   again - had distanced myself from this site as I was feeling obsessed by it all but likewise also need the wonderful support - why is life never easy


----------



## KW33

Hello my lovely *Gizmo*    Lovely to see you posting here.  I have kept checking to see when you were on but understood that you needed the break.  I don't have any answers hun, it's hard to try but harder not to. We all have feeling of sadness that we are chasing this dream and neglecting our little miracles but as someone here said we are not only doing this for us but our little ones too. We are here to listen and help in any way. Cry, scream, shout, swear , that's what we're here for!!

I can honestly say this is the one place I feel I belong and feel truly welcomed, the ladies here are fabulous!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

P.S. If you had posted 10 days ago you would have a much less positive Karin!!!    But I'm trying.


----------



## Stokey

ohhh Karin bless you hunny    that post of yours has lifted me completley, your positive vibe is catching and I shall follow in your footsteps. We can do this hun!    

Gizmo      hello sweetie I am so sorry that your have had and are having such a rough time and I can completely empathise with you   your so not alone in those feelings hun, and I feel so guilty at times that I'm not being the best mummy I can be to Issy, but then I only have to look at her and watch her interact with other people and see her little personality and then I stop and think I created that and I am so proud of myself and her, shes the best thing I have ever done! Don't give up sweetheart as you will get there and you little boy will be a fab big brother and everything your have taught him he can pass on to his little brother/sister (or both)! and all this will be a distant memory. We always here to chat too and its so nice to know that your not alone and the girls on here will get you 100% and know what to say.
       

hello everybody I hope you all had a lovely BH weekend and din't get too sunburnt!

lots of love

ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## becca

Hi girls, 


sorry to intrude (still love this thread) but i was wondering if R4F has been on?? i noticed she hasnt posted since sun and thats sooo not like her.......

like always im always thinking of you girls and hope to see some good news soon xx


----------



## KW33

*Ally* Glad to help... my positivity has lasted all morning so far!!!    Sultana bran for breakfast and 1 slice of beans on toast for lunch followed by a banana and 1 WW biscuit... feeling very virtuous!!!  

*Becca*  How is your littlest one 10 months!!!!! where did that time go?!?!?! I'm glad I'm not Ready's only stalker!!!  I PM'd her this morning in the hope for a reply this afternoon as I noticed that she hadn't been on too 

*Ready*   

I am going to attempt a walk with Emma this afternoon on go slow!! Tummy is still sore but hopefully as long as i take it easy it should be okay... getting cabin fever here. then off to WW for me tonight... again!!!  Feeling very in the zone at the moment though... long may it last. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Karin - loving your positive attitude hun - can you pass some vibes this way please!!!! Am motivated and positive as far as diet/exercise is concerned but as far as ttc is concerned - I feel I do EVERYTHING I can each month but to no avail so that PMA went out the window a long time ago!! Enjoy your walk and take it easy!

Gizmo - hi there - I am sure we all feel your pain and are all in the same boat - you are in good hands here!!!

Ally - hey you, thanks for your lovely post my fellow 'Biatch'!!!!

Debs - thanks hun, at least Im not the only one!!!! When is af supposed to rear her ugly head?

Ready - hope you are ok hun!

Well back at work after a lovely week and a half off and am stuck into my papers!!!! Nothing much to report except Im on the hunt for another glamtastic dress have have a wedding to go to this Sat...........

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Cath - that sounds fab, have you seen any you like? I love weddings, are you wearing a hat? I'd go the whole hog and get shoes too.    any excuse. Hope work isn't too much to bear on your first day back.

Karin - well done you hun discpline is the secret to success! I have been so good for about 3 and half weeks no snacking no sweet stuff (except fruit and low fat yoghurt) and I htink i have put weight on    but DH says its muscle as I have been excersing too. You go girl and good luck tonight. xxxx

Hello Ready Ihope your ok i'm worried about you too now, is everything ok with bump?? lots of llovexxxx

right off to make tea and get DH up as he is on nights this week, yey I get the bed to myself for a week!   

love me xx

P.S has anyone seen the news about that poor little boy drowning in that pool, it turns your blood cold just the thought of it, the poor parents your heart goes out to them.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - I saw the headline of the little boy but could not bring myself to read it - Im sure I will hear about it on the news later  

Ive got a few hats but will prob wear a fascinator - not sure yet  As far as shoes go - I have so many now I will just have to go through the boxes and see what I have  - loads of them have not been worn yet so no worries in that department!  Dont know what to wear yet but am fancying a little cocktail/tutu number! Will keep you posted!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - You sound so positive,                        , i really need to get back to the diet too, cant seem to get myself motivated just now.

Cath - Any day, my cycles vary from about 29-34 days, im cd30 today.

Becca - OMG, I cant beleive your Lo is 10 months old.

Ally - The chance of being sunburnt would have been good, its been sunny then rainy all weekend here.

Gizmo123 - Hello,  you'll find great help and support on here     


Wonder where R4F is, hope all is ok with her and her princess.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Quickie - All *Ready* stalkers I have heard from her and she is okay despite having another bleed.

More later hopefully.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

omg Karin i am a stalker as just logged on again to see if she has posted....wow another bleed will bubs be coming out now?

How ya feeling after ys op hun? it took me 6wks to get over min in jan. you take it easy .

i know dd is 10mths life is going to fast for my liking ...... im sooo rooting for all of the girls on here, this thread really got me through my tmt rollercoaster, 

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hello lovelies,

I'm still on the train to positivity!!!!   Been good on my diet all day, managed a walk (slow) with Emma and re joined WW!!!   

*Cath*                                                                                                                                                 All for you sweetie!!!  how's the fabtastic dress hunt going?

*Ally* Sounds like you are being very disciplined hun... well done!!!  don't worry about the scales too much... bet you've lost inches!!!   I haven't seen about the little boy but Emma was in paddling pools over the weekend (supervised!) so just reading that made my blood run cold. 

*Debs* come back to the diet zone with me... I'm there and can drag you with me!!!   

*Becca* She's okay (*Ready* if you're reading this hope you don't mind me relaying your news ) The bleed wasn't as bad as some that she's had so that little princess is staying put for now (and for another few weeks to come)    Still v Sore after op but getting there. After first one it's really shocked my how much pain I was in after this one, but all the laser and stuff I guess it was bound to be tougher.

Big hello to everyone else including Sue, Saskia (if you're reading, Kerri, Moody and anyone else I've missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies.

Karin         go girl I am sooooooo proud of you. I gave myself a  kick up the  at the weekend too and am trying hard to focus on what I have and how lucky I am. Its quite easy to start with what could be but I know it will just destroy me otherwise.  

Debs thanks for remembering about tomorrow I feel quite excited now. Dh and I talked about it tonight and that has helped as I was getting a little nervous. Any sign of af yet?

Gizmo oh hunni massive       we all know how much it all hurts. Take care hun and we are always here for you.

Ally the weather here was gorg and Tom helped me plant lots of veggies. He got so excited putting sweetcorn seeds in the soil with his own little trowel it was adorable. Ooooo enjoy having the bed to yourself. Dh is away tomorrow and I do love that extra space and duvet!

Cath oh hun      you were so brave. Take care.  Any luck with the dress hunt yet?

Hi to all you lovely ladies and hope you are all OK.

Well we have the first appoint tomorrow for the adoption. I am excited and feel quite positive. I'll keep you posted ladies.

Take care

Jacks xxx


----------



## KW33

*Jacks* Thanks for the applause!!   Wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. Must be daunting but exciting!!! 
       

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks girls..you're all so sweet. Love the friends I've made here.  Debs/Ally/Cathy/becca, I'm ok thanks (and thanks Karin letting everyone know i'm ok..dont mind at all).  It was a 'gush' but not as bad as the one when they sent me to labour and delivery.  The gush stopped within a few hours and now it's just like a period (which isn't a big deal in the doctor's eyes).

Becca, they're holding off as long as they can and will only deliver her if (a) baby is in distress, or (b) my vitals are dropping (c) I'm losing too much blood.  Thing is...as the pregnancy gets further, bleeds are more likely to occur and greater amounts.  Wow...10 months already!  (Makes sense since our EDDs were so close).

Karin, just sent you a pm.  Not surprising you're sore as they did lots of work this time to 'fix you up'.  It's not easy after surgery and hope each day you're feeling better and better.  Your new start attitude is fantastic.  I have a good feelign that good things are to come!

jrhh, good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  

Ally, being a parent puts a whole new perspective on those awful tragedies doesn't it?  Just breaks your heart.

Cath, it's great to have an excuse to buy a new dress. Getting new shoes too (as I know how you love shoes)?

Tinx, how are you doing hun?


----------



## Stokey

Morning!

Jacks - Huge Good luck for today hun it must be daunting but equally exciting. Thats so cute about Tom planting with you, they love it when they achieve something themselves don't they?! I let Issy help me with my hanging baskets and she felt so important with the trowel   massive   and   for today, look forward to hearing about it.

Karin - WELL DONE YOU! You feel so much better when you do something positive, it spurred me on too, DH bought me a WII active kit so started on that last night and boy is it hard work! (CATH if your reading its brill check it out) Don't be doing too much though Karin as you don't want to bust those stitches sweet slow and gentle is good. Keep it up hun and we'll be size 6 by Christmas  

Ready -    Its been a difficult pg for you hun and I really feel for you over there, I wish there was something we could do. I bet its dragging for you too at hospital, I had to stay in with pre-eclampysia when I had Issy and that was only 2 weeks so Ihave no room to complain, I think your a brick and it won't be long till your holding your precious little girl, shes a strong little thing just like her Mummy! You take care     

Debs - Any signs of the dreaded witch yet? keep us posted   

Cath - your dress idea sounds fabulous! have you seen any yet? post a pic on **. Ilike fasinators too, I have a black one with a fab small black round handbag thats covered in soft black feathers, so not only does it look like a bird has flown into my head but I'm also carrying one around with me!   I love it though as I feels so smart and Ijust love weddings. Ihope the weather is good for you.    

Tinx - How are you hunny not heard from you for a while I so hope your ok.  We're you going away? we're all thinking of you hun lots of love to you xxxx

well off to see DH's nan in Stoke today I'm taking my mum and Gran and Issy of course and then off to Bridgemere to get some more plants. Its really pooey here and grey and wet I hope its better in sunny Stoke  

Huge Hello to everyone else Moody, Becca, Kerri, Saskia, Avon, Gizmo hope your all doing well xxxx


----------



## Stokey

I knew there was someone else

Sue - How are you hunny? whats happening with you. Have they called you back for the next step? Or are you taking a breather. Hope your doing ok hun. I am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Day 2 of project POSITIVE!!!   

Joinging weight watchers again wasn't much fun as have put on again but hoping to have a good week (I will I will I will) and show a good loss next week on the scales.

Just waiting for AF now so that we can start although wont have clomid for this cycle as can't get an appointment for my gp until next week.  Thinking about getting a clearblue fertility monitor to pinpoint those "good" days.

Anyway, raining here so not likely to get out for a walk this morning at least.

*Ally*  Me... a size 6!!!!  But you're right I'm taking steady with the exercise for the moment. Gentle walks that I can hopefully build up over time. Have a nice day with the 4 generations of your family. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Im so glad you are ok     , hope your princess stays put for w while longer    

Karin - I'll join you in the diet zone next week  

Cath - Im loving all the maxi dresses that are around just now, hope you find something you like.

Jacks - Are you excited?        Best of luck                  

Ally - Have a lovely day.


AF arrived this morning so back to the clomid for me, im focusing on doing TX next year and looking forward to that.  Going to Mulberry today to try some bags i like, not going to get them just now as ive just spent a small fortune on another Chanel bag which hasn't even been delivered yet  , Dh said i can have whatever i like as long as i can pay for it    


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* will drag you with me by the heels!!!  I love Mulberry bags... could do with a new smart bag as for the last X months have been chucking my stuff in Emma's bag!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Debs    

Karin........get the monitor!!    

Hi ladies..............just lurking

strawbs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

Having a really crap day today - work is just as busy/awful as ever and to top it all off - family politics at home - this bl**dy inheritence, honestly I can see why money breaks families up - me and dh are fed up being inthe middle of it all with his mother, brother, uncle etc. all fighting over it - we dont even want the money!!!

Strawbs - hey you - how are you doing?

Debs - loving Maxi dresses too hun, got a few myself but have to wear them with massive wedges or platforms to get some height!!! oooohhh lucky you with a new bag - move over Paris Hilton!!

Karin - well done you - you'll be a size 6 in no time hun - move over Paris Hilton No. 2!!!

Ally - hope you had a fab day today seeing your gran - yeah i love fascinators, yours sounds fab - check you out with your feathers - move over Paris Hilton No. 3!!!!! 

Ready - you poor love -    everything goes ok hun - thinking of you x

Jacks - how did your first appointment go today? hope it went well and you are feeling more positive babe x

Huge hugs and hellos to everyone else - hope you are all ok.

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hope you are all doing well.  Feel completely lost with everyone at the moment but lots of   to you all.

I have been very down and just can't seem to move on at the moment.  I guess that it is still early days but this is the worst I have felt in a long time.

I think I too need a bit of a break from all the ttc stuff.  So I don't think I will be around here much for a while.  You are all such wonderful support and I will miss chatting to you.

Love to everyone especially Ready - hope everything goes well and your lovely little girl can stay tucked up for as long as possible.

Be back soon when I feel stronger.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Ally, thanks for your words.  Yeah..it has been a hard pregnancy.  Not fair when it took so much to get pregnant and then this...but the way i look at it, is my linig was messed and this was the only spot she could find to implant. So I'd take this over not having this miracle.  So sorry you had pre-eclampysia. Must have been quite scary too, and hospital stays are not fun. Thank you...I'm not strong really but just doing what i gotta do..and am quite scared actually of what each bleed will bring.  Have a great day with your family. Despite the weather, sounds like you'll ave a lovely time.

Karin, keep it up hun. PMA! You're doing great!  Try and look at the weight at the grand scheme of things (i.e. the whole picture).  You've been out of commision with your operations so its no wonder that thigns slide. And you know you can do it. You've waited so long so must be frustraing having to wait longer due to appointment limitations.  

Debs, thanks.  Crossing my fingers that the clomid does the trick, and if not, its good you have a backup plan so many options.  Have fun window shopping for bags. Must have been a nice one that you bought already!

Cath, so sorry for your awful day. So sad too what money can do.  

Sue, sending you big hugs hun. DOn't blame you for taking a break as ttc can really take a lot out of you, but know that we're always here when / if you want to talk.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sue - Take all the time you need, you know we are always here for you     

Cath -      

Karin - I could have spent a fortune in Mulberry today but i need to save for the bags and purses i want      I had fun trying them all on though   

R4F - Bags are my passion, i just love them, DD seems to be taking after me with it as she already has 5 bags and loves nothing more than walking around with mines if she can lift them   


Having a vodka tonight as i feel this is one of the times of the month that im happy for a    , my mum had Hannah today and she came back with  some new shoes and about 15 pairs of socks   , she has her again on MOnday as my PIL's are away sunning themselves, dont know who loves it more, my mum or DD.


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Debs, that's soooo sweet with your DD and her purses.  She sounds like a real girly girl!


----------



## KW33

*Debs*    at H trying to lug a huge Chanel around!!!!

*Sue*    Awwww hun you sound so low... wish I could give you a big squeeze. I'll miss you but know we are here for you whenever, whatever.   

*Cath* Families eh?! Put a bit of money in the mix and all the nasties come out.   Any luck with "the" dress hunt?

*Strawbs* 

Hello to everyone else  

Okay so another "good" day under my belt... please let this PMA continue!!!    AF due any time now so worried about the hormonal crazies that I get with that dragging me down. 

I forgot to tell you ladies that we've booked the venue for our wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    So it's official... I'm getting married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Another good reason to lose weight.  Want to get the dress of my dreams.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - OMG, Thats fab, when are you getting married?  Its so funny as the Chanel i have just now is huge, its one of the biggest flap bags they have and she trys to carry it on her shoulders like i do  

R4F - Dh and my mum both said she takes after me, she just loves make-up, bags and shoes      what else has a girl to do?


----------



## KW33

*Debs* That's exactly the Chanel bag image I have when thinking of H struggling!!!  Bless her. My special day will be 4th December 2010... any ideas on how to make it all Christmassy gratefully recieved... thinking lots of chirstmas lights and candles at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Karin OMG great news and what an incentive!!!

Sue      you take care and feel better soon.

Cath thanks hun I am feeling more positive, how are you on that front?  Sorry about the money stuff its horrid hey.

Ready so great everything is ok. Take care

Debs oooo enjoy!! my mum loves buying Tom socks too  

DD well done you on the bag and the clomid. Retail therapy there's nothing like it.

Hi to everyone I've missed, sorry its just a quick run through as shattered.

Thanks sooooo much for all your wishes today, you really are all so supportive so thanks again ladies. It went really well and it has made us more sure than ever to proceed, so we typed up a letter today to confirm we wanted to go ahead. It was heartbreaking hearing some "stories" of young children out there esp when I look at all of us on here, its so unfair. Anyway lets not go there as we all know how that feels. We are just waiting to hear when we can go on the 2 day prep course and it all begins, yet another journey.

Night lovely ladies and thanks again.

Jacks x


----------



## ICSI CHICK

Hello ladies - I'm new to FF and was pointed in this direction by Tiger, so I've come to join you all and say "hello"!

Cath - I did actually try and send you a message before you sent me one, as I read your history and thought "oh my god - that is me"!  Had trouble sending post and also had trouble replying to yours - may need some lessons as I must be doing something wrong!

Looks like there is lots to keep up with so I will have to have a good read through and get to know you all!!

My (very) brief history - I am Kim (just turned 37) and my hubby Steve (nearly 36) - we have male factor - poor motility and 95% abnormality.  We had our first ICSI in Sept 2004 - BFP but m/mc at approx. 8 weeks.  Second ICSI March 2005 and Amber was born December 2005.  We had 3 frosties from that cycle and when they were frozen they were really good grades.........however in November 2008 we decided to have a FET - only 1 survived the thaw, and it was really poor quality by transfer day.  Needless to say BFN. 

Amber has now started asking for a baby brother or sister and we would love to give her one - I almost feel guilty that I may not be able to give her a sibling.  We decided to have a fresh cycle March 09 and had 2 top grades, both 8 cells, transferred on day 3.  I was actually quite concerned after transfer that we may end up with twins (only worried about how I would cope) as the embryos could not have been better quality.  But 2 days before OTD I had a funny brown bleed and when I tested on official OTD it was a BFN.  I felt sick and nearly passed out!  Could not believe it was over.  Never properly bled which I'm concerned about - but will speak to our consultant on 30th June when we have our review.

Meanwhile, best friend announces pregnany a week later (feel sick again)!  Happy for her but you can all relate to the feelings.  They started trying January, and we worked out she would have conceived the day of my embryo transfer!  Couldn't have been any closer!  That was mean to be my month!!

Anyway - review soon - and I did actually ovulate this month (last week) so will give it a few months au natural just in case a miracle should happen.  Hubby has given up smoking completely now and cut out caffeine, so we are doing everything we can.

We have decided to have 2 more cycles (although not sure I could stop after 2)!

Well - sorry for the rambling - hello - and lovely to be chatting to girls who know how I'm feeling!!!

Kim
xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Kim - Hello and Welcome, everyone on here is super helpful and friendly, hope you manage to get some answers at your review appt    

Karin - You could make your colour scheme red/burgundy and white/silver, have you looked at any bridal forums for ideas?

Jacks - Glad it went well       DH and i looked into adoption about 8 years ago with a Catholic adoption agency and some of the storys were heartbreaking, we did a prep course for child and baby adoption but hearing the storys made us think twice and realise that we wanted to TTC ourselves 1st and then look at adoption again when our child was older, i contacted the same agency last year to be told that there was no way they would consider us as we already had a child and she would need to be at least 5 before we could be considered, we thought about having our priest write a letter of complaint 
as they are always posters up in the chapel about them but we decided to let it go and TTC a while longer     

Cath - Have you seen any dresses yet?


Need to get ready for playgroup, have to pop to the shops 1st to get a few things, got my mum coming for dinner tonight and i usually make her a lamb curry but im getting a bit bored with it so want a change.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning lovelies

Kim - yahhhh you found us - sorry hun, meant to PM you back yesterday but my day was so crazy - anyway, glad you've joined us - you are in good hands here, these girls have been my rock the last year or so and Im sure you will find the support you need here.  We are all too familiar with finding our friends pregnant naturally, I myself am in the same boat, my bf announced her pregnancy earlier this year (due in August) and Ive not been able to see her - its my way of coping with things.  Ive just had to endure a christening of my uncles twins this Sunday (awful) his wife announced they were pg a few days after I m/c last year so havent been able to face them either.  I have lost a lot of friends throughout this process because of either their ignorance or inability to comprehend what we have been through.  You may have noticed from my ticker we are in the process of adopting, I believe its our only hope now of having another child so am trying to focus on that  

Debs - Have a lovely time at playgroup, hope you get some inspiration for your tea later. Havent seen any dresses as yet but thinking of wearing a dress I bought from China a few months ago (but still has the tags on it).

Jacks - so glad your meeting went well.  You are the same as us, I was nervous before our initial meeting but when you hear some of the stories it really does tug at the heart strings doesnt it.  Do you have any idea when your preparation course will be?

Karin - whoop whoop - how exciting what a wonderful month to get married - If I got married in this country I would definitely have loved a winter wedding - I would want the whole 'red riding cloak' thing - red & white theme - beautiful red roses..... sorry, Im getting carried away!!!

Sue -    look after yourself hun, I understand why you are taking a break but I will really miss you and hope you dont stay away too long x

Ready - It must seem so unfair, I felt like that with my rough pregnancy too and I was on pins until I held dd in my arms - I can only imagine what you must be going through - not long to go now - hang on in there x

Hope everyone else is ok  xxxx


----------



## KW33

Good afternoon fabulous FF's!!! 

I am on a roll (and it's not filled with cheese!! ) Day three and still going strong haven't "cheated" once. Annoying about the weather as we couldn't get out for a walk yesterday but we are going for a short walk this afternoon. Also going for a short drive (was banned from driving for 2 weeks after op) to see how it all feels before I go further afield.

*Cath* So what's the China dress like, colour, shape? Full description please. I was thinking about a red cloak funnily enough but the venue we have chosen we will be indoors the whole time... still might be good for a few (will be chilly ) outdoor pictures. They have a lovely little bridge over water for pictures. Definitely going for deep red roses with some fir and pine cones mixed (Christmas theme) so you keep getting carried away and I'll sit here picking your brain!!!   Only a few days until the start of your course, how are you feeling? Nervous, excited?

*Debs* We are going for deep red, ivory and gold I think with some deep green thrown in... can't wait Emma will be flower girl, but I seem to have ended up with 5 bridesmaids in total!!!  Could get crazy!! Have you decided on dinner yet? We are having very exciting baked potatoes and salad. 

*Kim* Big  and welcome!!! All the ladies here are amazing!! You have my sympathy, my best friend is the most fertile lady ever and I watched her have 2 babies after trying for one month for one and 2 months for the second. Then she got pregnant with number 3 (again trying for 2 month ) and I feel pregnant only to have a missed miscarriage.  She would visit in hospital with her bump and I was always comparing what stage I should be at. Fortunately I then fell pregnant with the beautiful Emma.  But I'll never forget the hard work it took on my behalf (and to an extent hers) to keep that friendship going as she had her babies and life was passing me by.  I look forward to getting to know you better. 

*Jacks* I can only imagine how sad some of the childrens stories must be.  How soon will you find out about your course?

Sorry to everyone else I've missed 

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Karin well done you on staying focused hun. Ooooooo the colours you have chose sound gorgeous. 
Karin and Cath No news on the prep date yet but I think we are about to miss the one in July and the next will be Feb      I have stressed this is too far away so we are hoping to try and get one from the surrounding area sooner. I will be so gutted if we have to wait that long.

DD what did you do for dinner?  I can't believe they said you would have to wait till your dd was 5, that's madness. Its been a hard decision here too but I just can't face anymore treatment and I long for Tom to have a sibling. Watching him follow other children around when we are at a softplay for example breaks my heart.

Kim      welcome hunni, you will feel at home here the ladies are soooooooo fab and so supportive. I don't know what I would have done without them either. One of my friends has just had a baby, another is pg and another has recently had twins so I know how hard it feels.    

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all OK.
Tom is poorly and threw up everywhere tonight so I have had to start washing sofa covers tonight. Why does it always happen when you are alone and shattered? Poor little man I hate seeing him ill.

Jacks x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - The colours sound fab, i had 5 bridesmaids and a flowergirl at my wedding, cant beleive it was 12 years ago, im sure you will have great fun planning everything  

Jacks - I ended up just making another curry, but with chicken instead of the usual lamb did a jalfhrezi instead of a dopiaza and made some chapatis, i actually enjoy cooking and making everything from scratch as i know exactly whats in it, will need to think of something different for next week now.


----------



## charna

Sorry to barge in ladies - just wanted to give Kim some hope with my story !

My dh has low motility too, and we had been trying for over 4 years to get pregnant, he then gave up smoking in Jan and would you believe it I was pregnant in the Feb !  Miracles can happen x

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

Just a quickie - as gotta do hair, paint nails etc ready for tomorrow - still dont know what to wear!!!

Charna - I know your post was for Kim but I just wanted to say thanks for giving us all hope - our problem is male factor so its always lovely to hear some 'miracle' stories.

Debs - good on you girl - your tea sounds delicious - wish I was that creative - chickpea curry is about my limit  

Jacks - poor ds - hope he is better soon - nothing worse than that - hope you are feeling more positive about adoption too!!

Karin - the dress from China is red and white! So good to hear you are still on that roll!!!!! Have got lots of lovely winter ideas - will let you know when got more time for a goss!!!

Catch up sometime over the weekend!!

Lotsa love xx


----------



## Stokey

Girls I am so chuffed I could burst

Issy has done her first wee on the potty ever! I can't believe how proud I am! Her little face was a picture, as a reward she has had the "face of Boe" from Dr Who! I have had it months and have said if she does a wee then the Dr Who fairy will bring it! shes made up      

I hope everyone has had a good friday thank goodness its weekend and its going to be glorious!

Charna - congrats hun on your bubba, thats fab news.

Jacks - so glad it went well hun and I hope Tom is better today poor little chap xx

Karin - hows the PMA going, I'm going to try and give up bread/potatoes etc as I seem to be piling the weight on even though Ihave been so good and all this excerise!
i hate my body it fights against me! Hope your doing ok anyway sweet. xx

Cath - whats this dress like is it oriental? I had a black velvet chinese dress mandarin collar and slits either side to my thigh, Iloved it!  can't wait to hear all about it! xx


lots of love to everyone else off to watch BGT!

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

GO ISSY, GO ISSY, GO ISSY!!!!!!!!!!

I can imagine how delighted you must be!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Ally, cheers to Issy!  That's great!  It's not easy getting them out of diapers so fantatsic that she's used the potty!  It truly is a milestone!


----------



## KW33

Clever, CLEVER girl Issy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Brilliant news... a very proud Mummy moment indeed!!!    

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Well Done Issy 


Cath - Have a fab time tomorrow.


----------



## Stokey

aahh thanks girls I am so chuffed couldn't stop kissing her    

anyone see that little girl on BGT she crumbled on stage and was crying coz she forgot the words, she was so sweet I just wanted to cuddle her. little lamb,

cath - have a lovely day tomorrow its going to be hot!


----------



## ICSI CHICK

Evening ladies

I am still reading through trying to get up to speed with all of your news!

Charna - congratulations and thanks for giving me hope!  Steve has given up smoking (although was not a heavy smoker) and giving up caffeine, and I have given up caffeine pretty much too.  We can't do much more (within reason) so we'll see what happens but will cycle again in Jul/Aug.  

My friend bought me a Zita West book for my birthday and I had no idea decaff coffee was just as bad for you - tea is not as bad, and apparentely if you buy organic decaff coffee it's OK.  Anyway, I'm pretty much giving up coffee and bought lots of peppermint and lemon tea today.

Ally - congratulations to Issy!!    Isn't it funny the things we get excited about!!

I'm so glad I found this part of FF - I've just read Jacks message about watching your little boy follow others round soft play.  Amber does that and looks so lonely - my heart breaks too as I so want to give her a sibling.

Anway ladies - I'm off to bed - just been out for a friends 40th so a late night for me!

Take care and sweet dreams all

Kim
xxx


----------



## moodyblues

Hi girls !

Just wanted to say hi (haven't been on FF for about 10 days !!) and wish you all a really nice weekend. Hope you all have the same weather than we have !!!!     

Moody
XX


----------



## KW33

Phew... it's a scorcher!!!    

I've had PIL here all day, staying O/N    To be fair they've been lovely with Emma but why do they insist on talking about people I have never heard of from 20 years ago for hours on end!!!!      In the end i just went off and cleaned the kitchen....... not that anyone noticed!!!  

Anyway back tomorrow for personals!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Morning lovelies 

What a fab day yesterday and today looks like it may be the same, its so nice when the sunshines.

We had an all day/night BBQ with the neighbours yesterday and we combined it with the BGT final, I am so chuffed that DIVERSITY won, they were amazing! very much deserved. I did like the SAX player too, he should have come 2nd!

Today is my (step) nephew's 16th so we are going to the local bistro to celebrate, we do like it there, the food is scrummy and we know the people who run it quite well. I think a glass a large one of rose is in order.  I made pimms yesterday and the neighbour and I managed to get through 2 pitchers full! It was so nice, but very naughty, as i'm not on the clomid anymore I think I derserved it!

Karin - Hun I know exactly where your coming from re PIL, mine just come to see Issy and couldn't care less if I was there or not! And I can't follow my MIL conversations, what time did they go? Its such a relief when they do innit?!!  How are you feeling now hun, is the stitches still causing you jip? Hows the fertiltty monitor going? I've never done one of those.  HAve a lovely sunday sweetie xxx

CAth - How did the wedding go? They had a lovely day for it, what did you wear in the end? Tell us all about it hun.  ~Did Ruby enjoy it, I bet she loved dressing up.

Ready - Hope your ok sweetie? How is the bleeding? Hope evrything is settling down a bit for you. xxx

ICSI CHICK - Hope the party was good un, I know that feeling of wanting to give them a sibling it aches, all my friends etc have 2 or more and its so nice to see the closeness that they share and I feel guilty and sad for Issy when she comes home alone, I also worry that the longer time goes on shes is going to become so spoilt.  Lets hope that this year will rectify that for us all. xxx

A huge hello to everyone else and hope your soaking this sunshine up.

Issy hasn't doen another wee on the potty since friday!!! shes freaking out when I mention the potty and we,ve had accidents all over the floor a plenty!  Can't go back now though! must percievere!

bye for now ladies


xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a very quick one (again!) Wedding was lovely - beautiful day - Ruby didnt come with us, she stayed with my sister.  I ended up wearing a vintage cream slip (mini) dress with lace overlay, high neck, three quarter sleeves and very short, accessorsied with lots of gold (JLO style!) - was perfect for the weather and had loads of compliments so was glad I wore it.

Ally - you must percivere - it will take time and they do regress sometimes but keep with it kiddo x

Karin - hope you survived your PIL visit!!!!

Hi Moody, Kim & Ready  x

Debs - thanks hun we had a great time - what you get up to this weekend??


----------



## Tinx

Well hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is only a quickie as just spent god knows how long catching up on all posts and now gotta go and help dh sort out the bbq!!!!!

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could I not stop and say hi!!!!

Been odd not checking in every day! to be honest a nice break but also wierd!!!!!

We have had a brilliant time, Willow was INCREDIBLE!!!!!! the weather was perfect, the cottage was heaven and we had ourselves a magical week doing endless activities! Willow has never been so busy or slept so well!!! I managed to ut on almost 1/2 a stone tho as started drinking wine again of late and we treated ourselves to endless goodies so need to cut back on everything now, pooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Its been hard to come home to reality, all the reminders of what we tried to escape from and all the washing and jobs that need doing... but its also nice to be in my own bed! we missed our cats but not the evil poodle from next door!!! I have been ok in general, had 1 wobbly day but not too bad. A friend has had a little boy and so that makes 3, 2 more due any moment. I feel still so sad but sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy that we have Willow. I hoped to have time to think and consider what we want to do next but in fact we didnt mention tx or anything once which was wonderful. I think we will take a break for a while, try and live withot the constant worry of tx or ttc, but I know we tried it before to no avail! We shall see, to sson after getting home to think like that!

Just wanna say hello and send all my love to you all, to say hello and welcome to the new faces and to say that I will be back in the next day or so to catch up a little more.

Its funny how many of us, if not most of us, seem to be in the same head space at the mo.! We are so in tune eh!!

Thanks for all you kindness.  Back asap.

Sleep well. Dont bake in bed! Its boiling!! xxx


----------



## Stokey

YAY Hello Tinx I thought you said you were going away, where did you go? Its sounds like it did just the trick and its what you needed, its so nice to have you back, we've all missed you, enjoy your BBQ its been a beautiful weekend, ~I'm shattered from all the fresh air!   

CAth - Your dress sounds fab bet you looked sensational, she has done 3 more wees today on potty but went out to bistro and she did a hugmongous one on the chair and all over her dress, good job I had a change with me! No poos yet but working towards it!

Mum has put her pool up today as it took about 6 of us to get it up. Its a lovely big inflatable job about 5ft deep so Issy should enjoy that.  Can't wait for tomorrow now!
Can't believe its June tomorrow and then only 3 weeks till go and see cons and then we are away yeah!!!!! and then it all starts again so getting excited today, there was a newborn today at the bistro and I think I just sat there all the time I was there staring and thinking "you lucky b*tch"!

lots of love to everyone

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey tinx - welcome back hun, sounds like you had a lovely time - I hate the 'getting back to reality' stage of any holiday too!!! Hope you enjoyed your barbie - we planned one last night but dh realised we had run outta gas - great!!!!

Ally - fab news on the 3 more wees but dont worry too much about the accidents - they are part and parcel Im afriad - cant tell you the amount of underwear I have thrown away over the last two years due to accidents - as long as Issy doesnt get distressed about it then just keep encouraging - our 'smiley face' chart works a treat - you could try a sticker chart for incentive?!

Well - got my adoption course tonight and havent thought about it much at all which is probably a good thing - just gonna go there with an open mind and see how I feel after.  In work today after a glorious weekend - spent the day at mums yesterday with my sis and her little one which was lovely but not so great to be stuck in an office all day today


----------



## Stokey

Cath - Huge       and Good luck for tonight, I think yo have the right approach by going with an open mind but being realistic.  Tell us what happens when you can hun.  I'll be thinking of you sweetie


----------



## KW33

Hello Lovelies!!!

How amazing is this weather... 

I'm still being "good"... it's been a whole week now and have got WW tomorrow so I guess we'll see if it has paid off  But I'm sure it has.     My Af arrived today so I'm jumping back on the TTC train again... no monitor this month as although ordered one last week it didn't arrive in time for CD1  so just opk's for me this month. But this has to work... surely?   

*Tinx* Welcome back hun.  Glad you all had a lovely holiday... you really needed the break.

*Cath* Hope everything goes well tonight... looking forward to hearing all about it.

*Ally* How was the pool? Such a fab day for it. Only 3 weeks til your cons appointment, fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Big hellos to everyone else 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -       Hope everything went well tonight        Glad the wedding went well.

Karin - Best of luck honey                   

Tinx -  Sounds like you had a fab holiday, glad to see you back          

Ally - DD done a wee in her potty a couple of weeks back and hasnt done anything else since, we've also had a few accidents on the floor and one on our bed     but she likes sitting on it even if it is to watch Fifi.

Kim - I had no idea about the decaf tea, thanks for telling us.


Hope you all are well, we've had fab weather this weekend (makes a change) and have been making the most of it, DD loves being in the garden.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Well Im exhausted.... The course started at 7pm last night and we didnt get home until 11pm (my poor mum was babysitting!) so much information to take on and already we have homework!! There are about 10 couples in our group so a nice number and we had to split up into 3 groups (split from dh) and discuss case studies - it was definitely a case of throwing us in at the deep end - we then had to come back together and talk as a group and for some reason, I was appointed as the spokesman!!!! Anyway it was fine however next week will be harder as we have to tell our 'own stories' so got lots to think about this week about what I feel comfortable sharing to the group.  Still too early to tell how I feel about it but Ive got to be prepared for a lot of work - how feasible that will be with dd I dont know but will give it my best shot.

Hope you are all ok today x


----------



## Stokey

Crikey that does sound intense Cath! Did you enjoy doing it? Was it a positive experience for you both? How long does this go on for then? I think your amazing doin it hun and its nice to be able to ask someone first hand what adoption entails as I know many of us on here have thought about it or are going to do it, so thank you hun.  Hope your not too tired today, whens your next meet?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ally

Yes I supposed I quite enjoyed it but Im a bit of a perfectionist and was always the kid at school who had to do their homework the night it was given if you know what I mean so last night when I got home it was so late but I was there writing notes etc. and couldnt wait until I could get to a computer this morning to type up all the notes and have already written a 3 page essay on the most life changing events of my life - didnt realise it but those things have definitely made me the person I am today.  We've got another 5 weeks of this - every Monday evening in June - so got to wait until next week now - have already started writing a diary!! 

x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Well being good is paying off... 3lb off!!!!  So now I just have to hope the the positivity pays off and I'll get that BFP this month!!!!    So far so good anyway. 

*Cath* It sounds very intense but also very interesting. I know you'll be brilliant... already doing your homework is soooo good!!! 

*Debs* Emma is also loving being in the garden... to the point that I have to drag her in at about 11.30am or she'd fry!!!  She's so fair skinned!! 

What's this about de caff tea? Have I missed something?

Anyway wanted to send hugs to all my lovely H4am friends.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, sounds like a great course to meet others in your situation. Can imagine it'll be hard too to tell your own story of what you've gone through.  

Karin, sent you a pm, but congrats again on the weight loss.  What an amazing start!  

Debs, must be so sweet seeing your DD in the garden. Does she help?

ally, that's great that your mom has a pool that you can all use in the summer.  Does Issy take lessons?  Glad that you have good things ahead to look forward to.

Tinx, was wondering where you were.  How wonderful that you all got away.  Sounds like it did wonders for you. As for tx, only get back to it when you're ready.


----------



## Tinx

Hello lovelies!!!!  

It`s come over all cloudy so I have whipped me bikini off, hopped into me proper togs and here I am!!!!  I am so loving this sun but is does mean that I get sod all done when Willow snoozes as I am sitting in the garden, it`s a shame that I can`t really sip on a good old g&t or pimms but that wouldnt be the best of mummy-ing eh!!!! 

Well, I hope that you are all ok and are all soldiering on!! Welcome to the new faces, you have certainly come to the right place, these ladies can natter the hind legs off a donkey and are tip top at consoling and reassuring; I would not have made it throught these last months with my sanity ( what there is of it!) in tact had it not been for the wonderful kindred spirits on here!!! 

I am now at a bit of a juncture in my life. We sadly  recently had the bfn and of coure have been excruciatingly sad, esp as 2 out of 4 friends have just given birth and 2 more due any day, that`s been earth shatteringly tough.    BUT, our wonderful break away has done me/us the world of good. I am feeling much calmer and happier and less stressed and obssessed by far.  I think it was the longest dont-think-about-babies time that we have had in a very long while. It has shown me that we are/I am about more than just wanting another baby. It has made us really really value the luck that we had with ivf the 1st time and has made me also realise that I have put on far too much weight and becomne far too lazy!!!!!  So, lots learned and much to do!!!!...

So.... sadly, this is a bit of a goodbye, farewell and lots of love and luck to you all post.  I feel that I need to spend a little more me time and us as a family time and spend less time thinking about ttc and tx and just live and be in the moment. I have loved and almost lived for FF for ages now, and I think I need a little time to focus less on fertility and more on frivolity, life all became a bit too serious and intense for a while and I need to readjust the balance a little. I will keep an eye or 2 on here as I will miss you all so very very much, I cant just go cold turkey! I am keen to hear how you all are, how your lives and loved ones are doing etc, I am especially keen to hear about your new ones to be *Ready* and *Moody,* and to find out all the adoption goss *Cath.* Please know that you have all been so inspiring and such a rock and I feel truly honured to be your cyber friend. You have my heart and spirit with you at all times and I wish you all the deepest and strongest of love, luck and happiness.      

Thank you all so very much for everything, all my love from Tinx xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, we're always here for you hun if / when you're ready to try again or just need someone to talk to.  Feel just awful for your last attempt as its jsut so devastating getting bfns.  Keep focusing on that wonderful girl you have and dh.  This infertility can really take over your life so understand you leaving.  Will miss you though.  Hugs.


----------



## Tinx

Ready, thanks darling. Its been tough to let go of FF and as you can see I am back here already but I know its the right decision to have a wee break.
I soooooooooooo wish you all the very best for your pregnancy and so hope that the remaining few weeks are not too tough for either of you, hang in there precious one. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Tinx.  And I wish good things for you in the future if you and dh decide to try again.  Always here to talk if needed.


----------



## Stokey

I'll really miss you Tinx, I loved reading your posts and the antics you got up too!  I think your fanatastic and Willow is so lucky to have such a beautiful Mummy.  Don't stay away forever as we'll be here waiting for you sweet.
lots of love cuddles and strength

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

So sad!!!         

*Tinx* I have loved getting to know you and hear about your beautiful girl. You take your time and decide what is right for you as a family, we'll be here for you always .

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Tinx take care hun and all the best with whatever the future holds    

Cath WOW to the course hun, glad it was positive for you, keep us posted.

Karin well done on the weight loss and positive thought hun. Caffeine reduction is good when TTC naturally, both for you and dh.

Sorry this is a run through my life is so mad at the mo I seem to have zero time so just wanted to say hello to you all.

Jacks x


----------



## clare43

Hello ladies

Sorry to barge in like this but I have a question I'd love advice on. I have a 2 yr old DD. I'm going for 3rd attempt to get a sibling. I do treatment abroad in Spain and this time DH can't look after the baby. I may have to take her with me, and I know this is going to stress me out, looking after a very active toddler on my own in a hotel room abroad while trying to stay calm for treatment. I have no nanny or extended family to leave her with so I was wondering if anyone had experience of this and any suggestions?

Thank you 

Cxx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Clare 

Gosh thats a tough one hun, its going to be stressful for you anyway with the tx.  Is there no-one near you who could have her or come with you to Spain to babysit there for you?  If you can take her with you but ask for help from staff/nurses etc when your there.  Do you stay in a hotel? There maybe a creche or nanny service you could use for the day when you have the tx, how long will you be over there?
I hope this attempt is successful for you hun, you sound extremely brave to me and deserve that lovely BFP hun.

Take Care and take lots of toys/books/dvd's etc to entertain your LO, hope it all works out hun

ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hola

Hi all -
It's been a tough decision to come back on FF. I was the happiest person until Sunday - when a scan revealed that my ID twins died at 12 weeks. Had the dreaded ERPC on Monday and am now trying to come to terms with it.
I know the amazing strength of the women on this board and would like to move here over the next months of "getting on with it" and then trying again.
X Hola


----------



## Hola

And ARGHHHHH...I cannot seem to change the profile picture...am working on it.
X Hola


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone <echoes> not many of us left!!! 

*Saskia, Sue, Tinx* I miss you guys!!! 

*Ally* How you doing hun? Not long now, do you have a list of questions to ask?

Debs How are you getting on this month? clomid giving you any trouble? I'm currently trying to get clomid and met through my GP, she's going to speak to cons for me. when I saw her on Monday she tried to tell me that I'm "still young"  but once I explained that in my ideal ( ) world I have 3-4 children she then understood better my sense of urgency.

*Cath* how's the homework coming on? 

*Jacks* I have given up both tea and coffee and Dh2b is weaning onto decaf then on to water eventually. We're both taking vitamins and i guess we'll have to see how we get on. Using OPKS this month so will be starting those around CD 10 which is next week.

*Clare* Is there no-one that you could leave DD with in this country (friend etc) then Dh could pick her up from there every evening? How long to you need to be out there?

*Hola*    No words hun... such a terrble thing.  We are here. 

Ready, strawbs and anyone I might have missed if you're reading 

I'm home alone tonight, so got the tv all to myself!! 

We are going away tomorrow for a night (just Emma and I). For Christmas last year I bought my BF tickets for Sister Act at the theatre so tomorrow she is going with her DH and I'm looking after Emma and her 3 (my god children0 children. Chaotic but fun!!! Hope she enjoys the show. Then should be home around lunchtime on Saturday when I must go and get Emma some more shoes... she seems to do all her growing in the spring/summer!!! 

Okay need some food.

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Karin hello hun, I'm here but know what you mean about missing them, they were so very supportive    ooooo well done you on the "giving up tea and coffee" I am on decaf I love my cup of tea   good luck with the OPK's , I have everything crossed for you. I am home alone too and can starfish in bed tonight    have a great time tomorrow.

Cath how are you now after the course? have you recovered yet? the wedding sounded lovely and so did your outfit.

Hola welcome hun, I am so sorry to read your news      

Hi Clare, I'm with Ally on the books, DVD's, games etc. I would imagine others have took their LO's, could you contact them and explain and ask if their is any support?

Ally when is your follow up appoint?  you feeling OK about it?

Ready hope your feeling OK.

Hi to anyone I've missed I hope your all OK.

Well I had an upsetting ph call with the adoption agency. I called to ask if they had received our letter to try and get us on the July prep course and the lady I spoke to was really horrid. Basically she said not to get our hopes up as we were not a high priority since we were looking to adopt a child from 0-2 as they were looking for people willing to adopt sibling groups or older children. I asked about the prep courses in the surrounding areas and again she was dismissive. I felt like I had fallen at the first hurdle. I called again yesterday and spoke to the social worker who interviewed us and she was lovely and supportive and said she would look into it for us and there was no reason why we couldn't go on one of the others and is calling me back tomorrow. I am so glad I called back. Why do people have to be so hurtful, there are so many children out there desperate for homes its so frustrating.  Sorry for the rant ladies I was just so upset.

Take care lovely ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

*Jacks * 
That is a terrible way to be treated.  I'm so glad that you called back and got the support that you need and deserve. You'd think being that there are so many children needing homes (of all ages inc 0-2) that they would be grateful that you are so keen.    Hope the social worker has good news for you tomorrow. 

Enjoy all the space in bed!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Thanks Karin I will let you know about tomorrow I hope so too. If not we have to wait till next Jan/ Feb which is an eternity away.  

Ooooooo I know I am off to bed now to sprawl out       

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Girls Im rubbish at keeping away! I miss you all too!! Thanks honey.

Hola, I am sooooooooooo sorry sweetheart, what a terrible terrible tragedy, so hope that you can find some peace darling. The lovely ladies on here will defo help. Take care of yourself, be good to yourself and never ever blame yourself, ok. Much love xx 

Take care all, love you xx


----------



## strawbs

hola      very sad news, so sorry.  Look after yourself.

strawbs xx


----------



## Avon Queen

hola - so sorry for your heartbreak


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Just a very quick one from me - day off today but have popped into the office to pick up some mail - so am sneakily using their computer!!!

Tinx - I was so sorry to hear that you are leaving us   however - good to see you back!!!!!!

Hola - I am so sorry about your loss - I cant imagine what you must be going through.

Hello everyone else - promise I will catch up sometime over the weekend - in process of getting homework sorted for Monday, dh is away on call all week and in process of tyring to organise our trip to Oz which is in a few months - right gotta go pick l/o up from school - lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Cath good luck with the homework, please can you get an extra suitcase and put me in it when you go to Oz?

Tinx hellooooooooo so lovely of you to pop in, come back again soon   

Karin slightly better news  my SW called today and said I should hear on Tues if we have got on the course in July. If we haven't she said she would try and get us on one of the others. Fingers crossed otherwise its next Jan/ Feb which is too far away.

Hi to everyone else sorry this a quick run through as need to get Tom up and go shopping. Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Jacks xxxx


----------



## Hola

Hi mums (it's great that we are mums, isn't it?) -
It's bizarre, but I am starting to feel better. Sat at breakfast this morning with my DD and DH and realized that I am mighty lucky. We will try again later this year and if we are blessed, it might work again.
I just know that getting that amazing BFP again will set off a whole new dimension of worry and anxiety, but I guess you have to be "in it to win it", right?
Let's not give up and stay strong.
X Hola


----------



## Shoe Queen

hello lovelies

Hola - I have to say I admire your bravery - cant believe you are being so positive but good on you hun! you are a true surviver! It took me a long time to get over my m/c and I was in very early stages - such an inspriation  

Jacks - of course hun, theres always room for one more in my suitcase - its big enough to hold 10 people!! Anyone else  How did your follow up call with the adoption people go?

Karin - how did your night away go hun? are you still in a positive frame of mind and hows the diet going?

Ally - hey gorgeous how is your weekend going?

Clare - hello, sorry I dont have any advice to offer, cant say ive been in that position but I take my hat off to you, you must be so brave doing it alone - hope you have managed to figure something out.

Tinx - are you still reading? Hope you and gorgeous willow are doing ok hun  

Debs - hey you, what you up to this weekend, anything exciting?

Hi, avon queen & strawbs.

Hope I havent missed anyone!!! Had ballet this morning and Ruby is starting to join in a bit more so thats great, went shopping to Aldis (Ally  ) after and got absoultely soaked packing the car up - where is our lovely weather!! Anyway, just gonna take Ruby swimming (not in the rain! in the local leisure centre) so will catch up with you all later.

Lotsa Love xx


----------



## Stokey

hello my lovelies!

HELP! I seriously need some help girlies and who else to turn to but my fathiful FF pals!
I am launching a new business selling jewellery with my mum and a family friend, we will be selling allsorts of jewellery, mainly silver but also semi-precious and costume (BO-HO) type stuff and beaded pieces! The prob is I need to think of a good name?    and I want it to be fun, catchy, funky modern etc etc. I have thought of 2 I like : Tuesday's Child and Renaissance? Please please tll me your ideas and if I like it and use it i'll send you something   Its driving me crazy!

Weather is poo here too can't wait for holidays at the end of the month! 9 days till cons meeting its getting closer eeekk!
hope everyone is ok
huge   for everyone

allyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

I posted here some time ago but now that things are actually moving forward I thought I would try and be a more regular visitor. I hope this is ok. Have not read this thread for a while either so will now go back and read a bit, to see were everyone is on their journey.

Visited con today who was lovely and gave me the go ahead to start treatment for baby no2. Has prescribed northerhisterone(sp?) to take 3 times a day for 10 days, then bleed 5-10 days after stopping. Then have clomid to take from day 2-6 of cycle and monitoring scan around day 12-14. Then HCG injection if follicles are ok. So thats a fairly clear plan. 

Started initial tablets today.

Excited and nervous

SS


----------



## Hola

Shooting Star - welcome back!
So nice to have some new activity on this board. How exciting! My daughter was born on Easter Sunday as well, one year ago. I just had a m/c and cannot wait to start the next cycle. After my first m/c, they only made me wait 2 months until we kicked off again, with success.
Am hoping that it will be the same this time and that we can have EC/ET around mid-September...
Well, we will see. The appointment with my fertility clinic will be on the 22nd of June to discuss the plans.
It seems FOREVER away!
Why, oh why does it seem like time is running away?
X Hola


----------



## Shooting star

Have read back a few pages

Hola - so sorry hun but glad you are able to be positive. I think you are being very brave and inspirational.  

Stokey - new business sounds exciting. I will put my thinking cap on!

Tiger - Where abouts in oz are you going?

Well its been really wet here so far so stuck inside. Also clearing lounge and dining room ready to redecorate - not easy with my 14 month old unpacking everything I put into boxes!

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hola - thanks for the welcome, sorry our posts crossed. Lets hope you can start treatment again as soon as you are ready. It will be good to talk things over with your cons on the 22 June. Time seems to go so slowly when you want something.



SS


----------



## Shoe Queen

Welcome back shooting star - hope you are ok.

Ally - fantastic news hun - I would love, love, love to do something like that, I feel my creativity is wasted in my current accounts job!!!!!!! I love Renaissance but isnt there a jewellery or shop called that already?  Will have a think of some names for you hunny - did I also mention not only am I shoe queen but am a bit of a Jewellery Queen too!!! Ive got some really unusual pieces including some huge dress rings - one of which is practically the size of my hand - is black onyx with diamonds around it and you can open it up and there is a lipgloss and mirror inside - incase you are looking for inspiration!!!!!


Right - my lycra and trainers are calling.................


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Will be back later to catch up properly but just wanted to say hi. Crazy busy weekend but fun despite the wintry weather, even had the heating on for a few hours on Saturday!!! 

Welcome to *Shooting Star*!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

stokey - hows about "jewlikeit" or "silverstone" or "indianstar" just off the top of my head


----------



## jrhh

Hi All,

Ally I love Tuesdays child as an name. I think Cath is right and there is one called Renaissance too. Good luck hun I'll get my thinking cap on.

Welcome ShootingStar and good luck.

Cath we should hear tomorrow if we make it onto the course in July. Is it today you have the second bit? thanks for sneaking me in your case  

Hola good luck in July, it will be here before you know it.

Hi Ally, Karin, Clare, Stawbs, Debs, Tinx, Ready and anyone I've missed hope you all ahd a lovely weekend.

We find out tomorrow if we have made it on the Prep Course, have to say I am a little nervous and am hoping we have. I can't bear the thought of having to wait till next year!!  I am meeting my friend this afternoon and her little boy we are going to the playground. Wish me luck ladies she is 6 months pg 

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Ally* I also love Tuesday's child as a name but will see if I can come up with something else... what about Sliver something? as a play on silver?   

*Cath* I think you have more of your course tonight? Hope it goes well and that homework is all done!!  

*SS* Great news that you have seen cons and now have a plan. Sending you  and  Hope tablets don't give you too many side effects. 

*Hola* I know exactly what you mean... all the waiting for appointments can just seem like wasted time... hopefully though once you've had your appointment you'll be well on your way to that BFP!!! 

*Ready* How are you hun? Be stalking you later!!! 

*Debs* Where are you? Hope all okay with you. 

*Strawbs* How's things with you?

*Jacks* I have everything crossed fro you for tomorrow...    Hope this afternoon wasn't too hard on you. 

So I have been doing really well, stayed positive, stuck to diet, exercising more... then today I found out that one of my ex work colleagues with a son 6 months younger than Emma is 5 month pregnant with her second... I sunk so low so quickly.  Why is all this so hard and unfair!!!  I just want to add to my family... not such a huge thing to ask is it?   Anyway struggled all day today but managed to stick to my diet and have weigh in tomorrow so it better show on those scales as I *REALLY* neede chocolate today!!!  CD 10 on WEDnesday so the opk's and BMS marathon will begin!!! 

Hugs ladies 

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies
Have been keeping a low profile has had got a natural bfp and we were cautiously happy however.............
I have had another m/c today at 6weeks, have to say it doesn't get any easier even after having a baby.  I ended up in epu with heavy heavy bleeding and pains and scan confirmed the worst.  I know my date as used a cb fertility monitor this month, bloods have confirmed it.  repeats on wednesday to check all coming down as it should.  PCOS is sh1t!!!

off on holidays on monday, cannot come soon enough, I can tell you!

I wish you all well on your journey.

ally p.s. what about silverfish??  I say that as I have loads in my house at the moment!

strawbs xx


----------



## Tinx

Strawbs, so sorry darling. Av a superb holiday, ours did us the world of good post bfn. Cant imagine what you have been through, sending you much love xxx

Hi to all!!

I still miss you all, I still read up every so often but I am far calmer and less intense and obssessed about it all. I almost feel like a new woman at the mo and its really great!!!

Stokey, best of luck with your business darling, sounds wonderful. How about Silversmith, or Frivalous, or Well Deserved, or Beauty in the Eye of the Beholder, or Delicate or Sparkle, or Diva, or Charmed, or the word silver in a different language?? Argent is French I think!!! I have had to put a few ideas as I may not come on here for ages!!! Best wishes and fairydust!!

Wishing you all so much love and happiness, I still think of you so very much! I am not much cop at keeping away really xxx

Take care darlings xxx Tinx xxx


----------



## KW33

*Strawbs* No words just lots of     

*Tinx* Hello lovely!!!  Glad you are feeling stronger but boy do we miss you!!!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Strawbs - Im so sorry hunny   

Tinx - lovely to hear from you hun, hope you are ok.

Jacks - hi hunny, hope we have some good news from you today re. the prep course.

Ally - any more ideas yet babe!!

hey Hola, Shooting Star, Avon Queen, Debs 

Karin - sending massive    to you today, why is it that when we are so positive, something happens to bring us back down to reality again.  Do you think that we are all really down and we try to put on a positive front perhaps to convince ourselves we are ok and then when a trigger sparks off that sad emotion we reveal our true selves?? I wonder.......

The reason I say that is because I too am down today, shed a couple of tears this morning and its not even the time of the time of the month! Had our meeting last night which was very emotional, everyone had to share their stories and people were crying, could hardly speak, as the circle was getting smaller, I was a bag of nerves, I was shaking and praying I could hold it together but when I spoke - I was fine, I was confident and I didnt cry (other people did though!) I was really positive after that and the rest of the meeting was fine but this morning Im wondering if we will ever get that family that we crave so much.  We were told after our course we should be allocated a social worker, however, there is a back log in Swansea and we could be waiting months before we are even allocated a social worker - then a further 4 months of visits and work before even getting approved at panel - I feel let down before we've even started.  On the plus side though we have met some lovely couples and I hope we keep in touch after the process.  Ruby has also regressed as far as toileting is concerned, her chart was working so well and now we are having accidents (not wees!!) everyday - honestly it is really getting me down.....feeling pretty s**t right now!

Sorry for the depressing post girls, I know some of you are going through far worse.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Mummys,


Cath -      

Strawbs - Im so sorry      

Karin - Ive been super busy this week and havent been on much,      

Jacks -                             

Tinx -      

Shooting Star - Hello, dont think we've 'chatted' before   

Hola -       


DD hasnt been very well over the last week, on Wednesday nite her tummy and back came out in a rash, i asked my HV to look at it on Thursday (its great to have her at playgroup  ) and she thought it was either a sweat rash or a heat rash but on Thursday nite the rash started to get white tips on the spots and i thought it was Chicken Pox and she was saying she was sore but on Friday the white bits were away and the rash has only just gone now but her skin feels very rough, ive been using a Lush soap on her again as its the only one that doesnt dry out her skin and its helping a bit, im a bit apprehensive to put anything else on her incase it reacts, might try some shea butter though.

Has anyone heard from R4F?  Wonder how she's doing.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi *Debs*

I'm in touch with Ready and she is 34 weeks today.  she is doing okay although having regular bleeds and a couple of more serious (sent to labour and delivery) ones. I know her doctor is hoping to get her to 35-37 weeks. Sorry H has been poorly, rashs are always a worry. 

*Cath*    I think you have a point there. I drag myself up and convince myself I'm feeling positive but then soemthign can so easily bring me down. But I guess this is all we can do... keep trying and trying. Get knocked down and then get back up. I for one am proud of all the ladies (you included ) here that take so many knocks but still manage to get up and carry on.  You did brilliantly last night and I'm so proud of you , it can't be easy with more waiting but i believe you will get there.     Poor Ruby, maybe a all new chart would help? She could help to make it? Maybe go shopping for some mega special stickers?

Right well I'm weighing in tonight, just need to have lost something to keep me going for the next week.  I'm off to a spa this Sunday with BF and can't wait. Lots of pampering before the TTC starts for real.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Twinkle - Toes

Can you stick me on the list please!   We have just decided to TTC no 2 naturally/still BF for the time being.


----------



## KW33

Hi Twinkle Toes  

Welcome to a very lovely bunch of ladies.  You little boy looks gorgeous... I LOVE the name Patrick.   So sorry to see that your husband has been so poorly   Hope he is recovering well.   Good luck with TTC and I look forward to chatting.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Oh girls lots of   

Strawbs - I am so sorry hun I was really sad to read your post and I agree PCOS is hell. I hope you are coping ok hun and its ok to scream shout and cry and let it all out. Lots of    being sent your way sweetheart xxx p.s I like silverfish we have fish too! I love them xx

Cath - Huny   it seems to come in cycles of really crap weeks and then you have a lull and it starts all over again.  I am sorry that Ruby has had more accidents, little love.  Its so hard isn't it. Can you speak to your local HV for help or advice. And a huge   for last night.  I can imagine its a hugely emotonal process and I think your a brick for starting it.  Do you know how you feel about the whole process now, has it made you more detirmined to do it? It seems like forever doesn't it almost like when you start tx and you can see the folowing months mapped out ahead and it feels like eternity. Hang in there hun your one of the strongest FF's I know and we are all behind you . xxxx 

Tinx its so nice to see you popping back on here and thank you so much for the ideas Ilove them all I wil run them past my 2 colleagues on thursday afternoon and keep you posted. I am happy to see you are back on thrack and feeling happier it was defo the right decison for you guys. lots of love hun and miss u xxx

twinkle-toes hello and welcome to the mad house you'll love it! xxxx

Karin - hello gorgeous how are you? the pampering weekend sounds fab, good luck with tonight hun, i've started power walking and jogging in the evenings and it just about kills me! lots of love to Emma and thanks for the reco on ready bless her i bet she'll have her in the next couple of weeks.

hola -    huge hugs hun

jacks - how did course go? thinking of you hun, i think you and cath should meet up and have a chat its nice that there are 2 of you going through a similar process and you can give each other support.  Hows Tom? Is he better?

Debs - Hi HUn! How u doing with the clomid? 

a huge hello to everyone I have missed 1 week till cons meeting eeekk its getting closer. Then holidays yey! can't wait to get away its only for a week but can't wait I just hope the weather is good!

Still trawling through the names and thank you so much for everyone's ideas, Its going to be hard picking, it wil probably be thursday when we choose. Its very exciting.

spek later lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - thanks for your lovely words hun, dont know about being the strongest FF you know, maybe I come across like that but underneath Im sometimes a jibbering wreck!!!!! Anyway,, back to the important stuff - I thought I would 'google' jewellery suggestions and there wasnt that much stuff on there, two which I like - Opalesence and Jewellery Couture. Was thinking, maybe you could take inspiration from Nicole Richies jewellery line (sorry, I just love her!) she called hers House of Harlow and took inspiration from her little girls name - how about something like that?

Whilst googling - one jewellery line was called Bijoux (pronouned Bee Juu) I have always loved this and was on my list of baby names (dh hated it) anyway, I know it means 'small' but I read today that it is also french for Ruby - how weird is that??!!!! Fate !! Ive also loved the name 'Blue' If I am lucky enough to have another child - Ill definitely be using that as a middle name - wanted to call Ruby, Ruby Blue but ended up with Mae Ixia instead!!!!

Twinkle-Toes - hello and welcome, I second what Karin says!!!! look forward to chatting!

Debs - poor little thing - hope it is just a rash and nothing else, every child is different, I know Ruby is really sensitive to things and we only use oilatum and prescribed moisturisers for her - she is a monkey though and insists on going through my things and is forever using my (expensive) creams - she tends to come out in a rash after though so I guess its just a case of trial and error hun!

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Hi *Munchy*  and welcome!!!

Hmmmm... I guess it is years ago!!!  I like to think Emma is still very little but I guess not.  Good luck with the TTC (no help with suggestions although I'm doing all the normal OPK's, vitamins, BMS marathons, HWB etc - will g;ady listen to others ideas though ) and look forward to chatting (again!)

*Cath* I didn't know that about bijoux, think it's lovely but then I *LOVe* the name Ruby!!! (hmmmm I seem to love everyone elses names  although I adore Emma's name) 

*Ally* 1 week to go!!!  Wow... how are you feeling about it all?  Let us know what name you choose 

*Debs* How is H today?

hi to Jacks, Twinkle toes, Hola, Strawbs and anyone else I've missed.

I lost 2 and a half punds last night so was very pleased. Off swimming with a friend tongith, first real execise since the lap so will take it easy and hopefully build it up. Think swimming is a great idea as shouldn't bother my back too much either. Started OPKS today. Dh2b informs me this weekend that he is on a course next Wed through Fri... how much do you want to bet that's when I ovulate!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Twinkle - Toes

Thanks for the welcomes! 

*Munchy* - I'm in a similar boat to you in that I'm digging out all my old fertility books and researching supplements again!  Seems very weird! 

Looking back through my old notes (how sad is that! ) when we conceived Patrick I took this list supplement wise;

Pregnacare
Green Algae
Vitamin C
Flaxseed Oil 
Apmisit

Hubby was on similar, Wellman instead of Pregnacare and he took Co Enzyme Q10 and not the Apmisit.

I never got into the OPK thing but may give it a whirl this time once my AF return.

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Sorry to read and run but just wanted to let you know that they have postponed the Prep course meeting and its not till next Tues now we find out  

     to Strawbs.

Welcome all the newbies!!!

Love to everyone else and well done Karin.

Sorry for lack of personals.

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

*Jacks* How frustrating for you!!!!    The waiting is so hard.  I'll have everything crossed for next week.   

*TT* Can you tell me what all those supplements are doing? I'm always interested in what people are taking and why to see if maybe it might be helpful to me. 

I''ve been swimming tonight!!!  Feeling very good about it and my back seems okay too. So Will go again at the weekend... can't believe diet going well and i've started a (sort of ) exercise plan.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Hola

Hi girls!
Well, I have been busy getting distracted and now feel a lot better.
DH and I have even started about the possibility of adopting - and he is on board should the next rounds of attempts not work. We both favour an adoption from China, which seems quite straight forwards (surprisingly). But before that I'll give it a max of 3 rounds of ICSI...
It's all very exciting news with everyone jumping back on the conception train...good luck to all!
We are going to see our fertility expert on the 22nd to discuss the next steps...I guess we will have the next fresh cycle in August.
X Hola


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning lovelies

Have been feeling really down lately and work has been a nitemare but am hoping with the weekend apporaching my PMA will slowly return!!! Ruby is going to her nannies Sat night so having the girls round - yippee, hopefully the weather will be nice enough for us to sit out on my new garden furniture with the chimenea going!!!!

Karin - good on you hun, 2.5 pounds lost and swimming - see what a positive mind does!!!!!!!

Munchy - hello and welcome, Ive been trying the natural conception route now for a year and obviously no such luck for me but hubby is taking Wellman supplements (which I know has definitely worked for him, he suffers with low motility and after having another sample taken at the docs a few months ago, his count had risen from 72 million to over 200 million!!) I also took agnus castus for a while which I found really good but have kind of given up on that now!!!! look forward to chatting....

Jacks - ah hun, so sorry its been postponed - so frustrating when we have knock backs isnt it but as I keep telling myself patience, patience, patience - good things come to those who wait!!!!!!

Hola - wow I would be interesting to hear about the China adoption, I always favoured international adoption but I know that you have to go through the adoption procedure in this country before going internationally so in some ways is a harder more lengthy process, maybe its different for China?

A big HELLO to everyone else.

Cath xx


----------



## Munchy77

Thank you for the wonderful welcome ladies,

Twinkle, gosh what a list, I best dust my old books too then. Cath, I do hope looking forward to the weekend with the girls will cheer you up. Gosh I never thought about putting DP on wellman, I was so used to pumping my own body with vit and herbs I forget the chaps have to be fit and healthy too! Good call hun. 

Hola, sounds like you have a plan. When you have an idea of what you plan of action is and alternative options 'incase' things don't turn out the way you had hoped, then it relieves the stress a little don't you think? I always loved the idea of international adoption, so good luck in wherever your journey may lead.

Jacks, it is so frustrating when things don't go to plan and you work yourself up for a date....I hope next tuesday coming round quickly for you hun. 

karin, just your luck  , Dh may be away while your ov'ing. I forgot to take my prediction sticks to work this week, so was trying to determine Ov pains, however they have lasted 5 days in total. Hummm blind leading the blind I think!

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, I catching up inbetween work emails   x x x


----------



## Stokey

just a quickie as in such a rush but just to let you know we have called the business

Serendipity (in silver)

Thank you for all your ideas/tips and advice just trying to get the launch date set up now!

hello to everyone hope your having a good day and huge hello to all the newbies on here look forward to catching up with you

love ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle - Toes

*Karin* The Pregnacare/Wellman is pretty self explanatory!  Vitamin C for its antioxidant properties and its good for boosting sperm quality. Flaxseed oil has your EFA, balance hormones, good for prostate. Co Enzyme Q10 good for sperm motility/movement. Green Algae is a superfood and I use its for the massive amounts of nutrients its got in it so a multi vit really. Apimist for eqq quality.

*Hola* Good luck with your adoption if you take that route. We seriously looked into overseas adoption when we were TTC Patrick but were put off by the £5,000 price tag for the home study!


----------



## Shooting star

Just a quick 'hi' from me

SS


----------



## sahara

hi ladies

can i join you again, we are going ahead with FET again and should start in Aug. I have a pre-treatment scan on wed next week to see if i still have my hydro as i had to cancel my last attempt at FET sept 08 as i had fluid in my tube, so if its still there i will have it drained during the cycle. This will be our final tx

i hope i will be able to catch up with whats going on soon.

sarah x


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

*Hola* Great news that you have your appointment very soon. It's always good to have the next steps planned. 

*Cath* Thanks I'm feeling so pleased with myself... just hope it lasts, you know what I'm like!!  Hope you have a fab time with the girls tomorrow night. Love the idea of chilling in the evening with ice cold wine... mmmm!

*Munchy* I know what you mean... my so called ov pains can go on from CD10 through till about CD28!!!   Just started my OPK's this month so awaiting a smiley face!!! 

*Ally* I love the name that you have chosen, it's classy!!! Will you be on the net?

*TT* I take pregnacare/pronatal and selenium, dh2b takes seleium but perhaps I should get him some wellman . Was looking at Q10 yesterday funnily enough and the zpimist sounds good where can I get that?

*Sarah* Hi, Hope scans gives you some answers so that you can move forward with FET. 

*Debs* Where are you?!?!?!  I may have to do some stalking!!! 

Hi to *SS, Jacks, Strawbs, hola * and anyone else that I've missed.

So I'm just waiting for my opk smiley face and then the fun begins. Due to Dh2b being away some of next week we have already agreed that BMS on Tues and Frid regardless of what the OPK's say just in case. Managed to walk round the lake twice today which is the first time since before my lap so pleased with myself. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Twinkle - Toes

*Karin* You can buy the Apimist from here: http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

Not cheap but it tastes good! 

/links


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?

My current situation is that our DD was born last April after our 2nd IVF attempt (we have 4 yrs unexplained IF).  Due to my age and difficulty in conceiving we want to try for No.2 now and have been ttc au natural since feb 09, no luck so far.  

Just started some acupunture and chinese herbs to see if this helps for a couple of months but have now booked a pre-tx consultation with Oxford for 4th August so if nothing happens before I would be booking in for tx around 18th August based on my current cycle length (strangely enough, that would be 1 day after I found out I was pg in August 2007 - it has to be a sign....I hope!

I recognise some names from the counties board and the tri boards when I was pg (Strawbs, KW33, Hola)

Good luck to everyone and look forward to chatting.

Moshy x x


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone.


Karin - Im fine, just feeling a bit sorry for myself lately with TTC, it was 3 years ago last week that we got our BFP and it made me a little sad, looking forward now though.,  hoping it doesnt take me another 5 years to get another BFP, we were 8 years in total with H, well done on the weight loss.

Cath - Have a fab weekend.

Moshy - Hi, Best of luck  

Sarah - Im sure we've 'spoke' before, best of luck with TTC and your appt  


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

Off on my jollies on Monday so cannot wait!!  Finally got metformin off my own GP so starting that.  TTC without anything this month and back on my clearblue fertility monitor the following month, oh I do so hope I can get pg again (and keep it this time    )

be back soon

hi moshy-I remember you too   

strawbs xx


----------



## jrhh

Just a quick run through, I am sooo busy.

Hello to everyone and have a great weekend.

Jacks xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Moshy - I too remember yu from tri threads. Ethan was born last March and we are hoping to start the clomid again in the next week or so when AF turns up.

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

What a lovely day here. I've had my high lights done (much needed!) and been at a 2 year olds party all afternoon. They had sprinklers out and paddling pools, We had a fab time especially Emma, she really is a little water baby.  And tomorrow I'm off to the spa... aaaahhhh bliss!!!! 

*TT* Thanks for that, I think I'll give it a go as I alsy worry about my age and egg quality.

*Moshy* Hi and welcome!!  18th August is a very lucky time... I got my BFP then!!!   

*Debs*    Sorry you're feeling low. It's almost that time for me too and I have sad feeling about it so sending you huge 

*strawbs* Have a fab holiday hun... rest and relax!!! 

Hi to *Ally, Cath, SS, Jacks, Hola* and anyone else I've missed.

Got to go and pack spa bag now!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

Hi girls just popping in so see if anyone has heard from R4F she hasnt been on for a couple of days.

sending lots of positive vibes as always girls xx


----------



## Twinkle - Toes

*Moshy* Hello! Would you recommend acupuncture? I looked into reflexology last time round but never got round to it! 

*
Strawbs* Have a good holiday!  Where are you off?

Beautiful day here.  Been in the garden for most of it potting up my vegetable seedlings. Busy week ahead as hubby has a few appointments at the hospital including an angiogram where we should find out if he needs any further heart treatment.

Off out for a stroll with the baby before tea. 

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone, 

I am still checking in and miss you lots! 

Am also wondering about Ready, any news? Also how about potts??

Been to a fairy festival at an Enchanted Forest today! Very hot and sunny, picnic and all this mystical and Fae!! What more can a girl want!!!

Lots of love everyone, thinking of you all.

By the way, Ally I LOVE the name!!! Well done you!! Hope your new venture goes really well, thinking of you hon.

Huge love to everyone xx Love and kisses, Tinx xxxxxxxx


----------



## Moshy29

Hi everyone

What a gorgeous day!

Tinx - wow a fairy festival, where was that?  would love to take DD to one of those! Glad you had a great time!

SS - I remember you too now.  Good luck with the clomid and hope it doesn't take too long!

Strawbs - enojy your break

We have just booked a week in cornwall for leaving next sat so really looking forward to that!

Hope there is some good news on here to comeback to  

Good luck everyone!

Moshy x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

A very quick one from me too - hectic weekend which brought more troubles from my MIL - long story, will tell when Im not feeling so emotional about it - got my 3rd prep course again tonight and am so tired dont know how Im gonna last until 10pm - anyway a huge hello to all the 'Newbies' and much love to the 'oldies' 

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Blissful day at the spa yesterday... had treatments (foot massage, body scrub, head massage), swam, went in jacuzzi and generally chilled reading magazines and chatting!! LUSH!!! Feeling ready to go now and Emma has swimming today. Also swimming with friends tonight so feel like I'm really trying to get my body in a better place. On the down side haven't had a smiley face on the OPK's yet (cd15 today) so looks like it might all happen when Dh2b away!!  

*Cath* Oh no...  Hope you are okay.  Hope everything goes okay tonight.

*Moshy* A week in Cornwall sounds lovely... would love to get away but with a wedding to pay for next year we've decided to give a holiday a miss this year. 

*Tinx* Yay!!! Hi hun... hope you and the lovely Willow are well. Fairy festival sounds gorgeous!!

*TT* What are you growing? i love home grown stuff... did some fab strawberries last year... so different to the shop bought ones. Hope all goes well with DH's appointments. 

*Jacks* Hope you hear about your course!!! 

*Becca* Hello my fellow stalker!!!  I'm guessing you've tracked her down... just like me!!  

Big wave to  to everyone that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

Karin my stalking friendxx

I did hun i was looking for her everywhere.....so feel for her bless her, i just sooo hope her baby holds out for a few more weeks.

how are you feeling after your op xxxx


----------



## KW33

*Becca*  Much better now thanks. Starting to diet again and exercise al be it steadily but still every little helps... got to start the dreaded BMS marathon this week!! 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

I have calmed down somewhat but stomach still churning after weekends events.  Had a fab weekend, had my friend round Sat night and Ruby stayed with MIL - She rang to ask when to bring R back, I said in the afternoon as we wanted to take her to the beach, she asked if she could take her out for lunch, I agreed and MIL said would bring back by 3pm.  3pm she was ringing me (bearing in mind she lives an hour away) still there asking to take R to the park, I said no, we wanted her back as it was it would be 4pm if she left there and then.  Anyway, she decided if she couldnt have her, then she would spoil my time with her too, she didnt come back till after 5, was sleeping in the car (something I never let her do in the day) ruined our afternoon - she left in a strop and as a consequence Ruby was still awake at 9pm last night and couldnt get her to sleep.  Furious is an understatement!! Upshot - she wont be going there again.

Karin - your weekend sounded lovely, you are doing so well with the diet!! Good luck with the BMS.  We are totally relaxed about the whole thing now and as we had the house to ourselves yesterday   just for fun, no lying down for half hour afterwards!!!!

Tinx - glad you are still hanging around - hope you are ok hunny.

Ally - love the name babe - now onto the important question: where can I buy some? - you know what a shopaholic I am!!

Moshy - hope you have a wonderful time in Cornwall - we spent a week there in May, it was lovely!!

Twinkle - your weekend sounded fab, Im hoping to get a little vegetable patch going at the bottom of my garden too however Im not very good with gardening/plants - will have to pick up some tips!!

Debs -  Can totally relate to how you are feeling hun  Its been nearly a year when we lost our babies 

Jacks - Thanks for your PM hun! Im doing ok, how are you hun?

Sahara - welcome to our thread!!! Look forward to chatting.

Hi Strawbs, Shooting Star, Hola, Munchy & Becca!


----------



## Stokey

Cath my blood is boiling just reading your post and I totally sympathise as my MIL can be a cow! Can't believe she did that to you and spoilt your day and mucked R routine up too! They don't have to deal with the fall out do they?!!    re jewellery i'm hoping DH can sort a website out soon but i'll try and post some pics on ** of jewellery when it arrives and if you like anything e-mail me! i;m so excited about it! Good luck with tonight sweetie thinking of you, can you recommend a website for really super gorge shoes, have surprise 30th on 3rd july and want to look amazing! any tips gladly recieved!  

Karin - spa sounds fab hun! i'm jealous and i think you deserved the treat hun, how are the stitches and your scar? have you had that smiley face yet? hope it happens naturally for you hun.

Tinx - hi gorgeous lady hope your still doing ok chic! its nice to see yoou on here. Your day out sounded fab! I hope R4F is ok! Karin can you stalk her for us and report!?

Moshy - have a lovely holiday! We go away 26th to Swales so really looking forward to that! lets hope we both have excellent weather!

twinkle - how are you hun? hope all you DH's tests go ok.  whats the next step for you?

hello to all the newbies I hope to catch up with you all properly soon, its so nice to see so many new faces on here.

well its d-day tomorrow, I have the meeting with my con to start the next step. We are away for a week so i'm guessing we'll start tx in July! I feel like its about time too. I'll let you know what happens as theres a small possibilty that he'll continue me on clomid! hope not as it does nothing for me! it seem pointless really!

well best go and do something productive although I have no motivation what so ever today! and a storm is coming i can smell it! oh goody thunder!

speak soon 

love ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - thanks hun   Will dig out some sites for you and email you the shoe details!!!! Cant wait to see your jewellery line!!!!  Good luck tomorrow


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Another good day yesterday, managed to take Emma to her little swim class in the morning AND do 26 lengths of the pool in the evening with friends.  Just hope it shows on the scales tonight... don't feel any thinner, AT ALL  Going for a walk to the post office this morning (3 mile round trip) and then if the weather holds will try and walk to WW tonight too. It's hard to balance with my back and having had lap... I want to push myself but need to go easy. 

Emma scared me yesterday, she has always been a climber but as I was putting laundry away in various rooms yesterday I walk into her room where she was playing and she's stood on top of the changing table!!!!!!!!!!!!      I told her no and it was dangerous ETC and then said "how did you do that?" so she promptly did it again to show me!!!  She may well be the first 3 year old to scale Mount Everest!!    Funny thing is she has not once tried to escape from her cot? 

*Cath*    to your mother in law... how dare she not respect your wishes... you are her mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Glad you and DH are having "fun"  It's nice to get back to that. Hope last night went well. 

*Ally * Looking forward to seeing the website soon. Stitches are all healed now and not painful and scars aren't that bad although still very visible. No smiley face yet... guaranteed it's there Wed/Thurs when Dh2b is away!!!   Hope that everything goes well today!!!   

Hi to everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - yes, climbing toddlers can be scary!!!!!!! Dont push yourself too much hun, I know you want to get back with the diet/exercise but dont forget you are still recovering


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Sorry forgive my lack of personals at the mo just wanted to say I'm reading though and hello to everyone!!

Jacks xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi lovelies

Hope that you are all ok, hello srummy oldie but goodies and hiya to all you newbys, lots of love and hugs and hope to you all. 

I am hoping that some of you may sponsor me, I am doing the Brighton Race for Life, 5k, on 4th July and was hoping that you may help me to raisew some dosh for the good cause of cancer research. I would be grateful for any and every peny. I have not done this before and tbh am a bit anxious as i am not a fan of crowds, but its in honour of my best friends mum who was cruelly taken by cancer last year, as was my Grandad over a decade ago. If you feel able, could you pls pm me. Thank you so much for your supprt. Would like to do something like this for FF really. hMMMMMMMMMMMMM thinking caps on.... Thanks lovelies, xxxx Thinking of you all always. xxxx Love Tinx xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tinx - well done you - you may recall I have also been in training since January as am also doing the Race for Life, gonna push myself to do the 10k on the 19th of July - I was initially running it for cancer survivors, (family members) but since we lost Dh father 2 months ago to cancer - will be running in aid of him -
GOOD LUCK HUN xx


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning girls  

Didn't really get chance to come on yesterday to report so this has been first available chance!
Things went as I thought yesterday I arrived late to appt thanks to stupid automated appt phonecall system thingy! should have been there at 2pm and phonecall confirmation said 2:45pm!  they were fine about it though as they know I live quite away from hospital.  I heard my con say to June (head MW) that they had no notes on me!!!! couldn't believe it as he said the same to me when i walked in!! It was a very quick meeting he confirmed that the clomid had no response on any level and that I am polycystic. He asked when my LMP was and I told him I was having it then, he asked how long I bleed and was shocked when I said roughly 3 weeks but only had periods every 3 months!!
He wants me to go for a baseline scan gain when we get back from holiday and then I start the gondatrophin injections!! eeeekk so excited but rather anxious too! It seems more real now.

On another note, we went to see some friends of DH's on sunday who have just had baby (10 days old) we took present round and to see him, he was gorgeous and so tiny. But baby's mum told me that she hasn't taken to him at all! she wanted to leave him at the hospital. the daddy has done everthing and she has done no night feeding in fact she has slept in a different room from them. The daddy is giving up work to be a house husband and she is going back to work asap.  I think this is so sad girls as they have had awful probs ttc and she is really suffering from PND severely. I wish there was osmething I could do but you don't want to interfere.  Do you think that she'll come out of it? You never expect to here of things like that and its a bit of a shock.

Hope everyone is ok, we had beautiful weather yesterday and my neighbour took me for a 5 mile power walk/run and I ache all over today she practically killed me! feel better for doing it though.

Karin - Can remember Issy doing that it doesn't half give you a fright! your spa day sounds divine and I agree with Cath don't over do it hun but well done you on the 26 laps thats amazing.

Tinx  - I'll PM you hun! good for you thats brilliant!

Cath - My little Personal shopper you! I'll sponser you too! i'm extremley impressed girls with all this running and charity goings on!

well best be off Issy is attempting a no2 on the potty, the joys!

speak soon 

lots of love 
ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - sorry to hear about your appointment but as you say at least you are back on the road now!! Thanks hun for sponsoring - you can find my sponsorship page via **!!  Really sorry to hear of your friend, I suffered with PND too but mine went undiagnosed for the first year of Ruby's life - it wasnt as bad as your friends though, mine was more anxiety, I didnt cry or anything but couldnt bear for anyone else to touch or pick her up and was constantly uptight, Dh recongised the signs but didnt want to push me to see a doctor, finally saw one 12 months later and had counselling, it came out that it has been a result of all the tx! I made a full recovery after 6 months of counselling (well maybe not a full recovery can still be  ) perhaps you can advise your friend to 'talk' to someone about how she is feeling?  As far as the shopping goes - no problemo hunny!! I think I know the ones you picked - fabulous!!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Sorry about your friend, can she get some help from her HV or GP?  Sorry you missed your appt    

Cath -      to your MIL.

Karin - Well done on walking so much.

Tinx - We had the race for life here last week, one of my friends did it.

Jacks  - Hope you are ok     


Hi to everyone, got our playgroup trip tomorrow but its been pouring here all day so might change to softplay instead, got my mum coming over tomorrow too.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Jacks* Did you find out about your course yesterday?  Hope you're okay. 

*Tinx* Will PM you. 

*Cath* Can I sponsor you too?

*Ally* Glad that you have a start date.   Sorry to hear about your friend with PND. I never suffered but my firend had a friend who was exactly as you describe. It took a long while to get her better but now she is loving being a Mummy.

*Debs* Sounds like a good day tomorrow despite the weather.

As suspected I got a smiley face on the OPK yesterday and today.    Typical!! Managed BMS yesterday but now DH2b away until Friday night. so sad that our first month of trying again is next to pointless. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi guys

Just popping in to say hello 

Cath - Hope the adoption process is going well 
Tinx - So sorry to read of your BFN 
Karin - Hope you are recovered from the surgery now 

Hi to Ally, Deb, Sue, Ready and all 

Love to all the little ones 

Pots
  x


----------



## jrhh

Hi all.

Ally fingers crossed with everything x good luck with the potty training, I am going to attempt it soon too......

Karin they still haven't discussed it, I am amazed at how useless they are. I feel like we are failing at the first goal  post it is so frustrating.     on the tests, think another month you will be even fitter and healthier hun. Hang on in there.

Tinx I'll have a look to hun. Nice to "see" you.

Hi to everyone else, Pots, Strawbs, Debs, Sue, Ready, Cath and all I have missed!

Tom broke my heart yesterday. He asked me if he came from mummy's tummy and i said yes and we chatted about that then he asked me if brothers and sisters came from mummy's tummy to and that he would like one . I explained that it was a little harder for mummy and daddy than normal but we were trying hard but it may take a little longer than normal. He just said OK mummy  and I held back the tears till he was asleep and  I now feel like the most useless failure    

xx


----------



## KW33

Oh *Jacks*    My heart breaks for you reading your post.   It's the thing I dread the most, Emma's questions about brothers and sisters.    Really hope you hear about your course soon. 

*You are not a failure but a fabulous, strong, caring mother who does her very best in everything!!! And Tom loves you desperately. *

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Jacks please don't say that hun I completely ditto what Karin has said.  You have one special sensitive little guy there, and one day soon you will give him  brother or sister.  Thats what I keep telling myself, if I did it once I can do it again. We're all here for you hun and send lots of supportive cuddles   

Hi Pots so nice to see you can't believe how far along you are.  Do you know the flavour? Take care sweetie.

Hello Karin, Tinx, Debs, Cath and everyone  

Cath, my shoes turned up today from BooHOO and they are navy blue!!!! their black on the website so they're going back!  never mind I have another pair coming that I like more!

speak later girls

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - oh darl    can totally sympathise with how you feel about our precious ones wanting a sibling.  Ruby keeps saying to me, I want a sister and a baby brother - obviously we havent told her anything about the adoption until it all becomes reality, I dont want to make false promises.  It breaks my heart when I know I am doing all I can.  You cannot beat yourself up about it, you are a wonderful mother  

Ally -    to Boohoo!!!! Hope your other pair are totally fabulous!!

Karin - typical, but its not all that bad, at least you had BMS just before the smiley face so fingers crossed its enough!

Debs - hope you enjoyed your playgroup and are having a lovely time with your mum.

Pots - hi hunny, wow cant believ you are 24 weeks already! where has the time gone?? Hope you are feeling well and excited!!

Well Im off shopping this morning then taking Ruby to school.  As you know Ive been having mixed feelings about the adoption but someone said something to me yesterday and its had a dramatic effect on my mindset - someone said I could be potenitally saving a childs life ......

Anyway, best dash, speak soon xxx


----------



## KW33

Back for personals later but.....................................

Ready has had her baby girl!!!! whoop whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197981.0

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for her, DH and Evan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Karin thanks for the news hun, and your lovely words of support. It means so much. How;s you?

Cath thanks too. Wow strong words hey but its what keeps driving me too the fact I can make a difference to a childs life that may not have one otherwise. Its so hard isn't it when they ask. 

Ally thanks for the cuddles too. Your all gems and keep me going. Rubbish about the shoes!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Well we managed to DTD last night too and that's it for this month I think as really we probably missed the "peak" time. Ah well just wait for AF to arrive now. 

*Jacks* I'm okay, can't believe I'm mamaging to stick with this healthy plan so far... usually within a firnight it's all gone wrong. Just hope it makes a difference.  Also will help when I go wedding dress shopping!! 

*Cath* So true for both you and Jacks, this is going to make an incredible difference to a little persons life, it's a huge and amazing thing to do. 

*Ally* Did the other shoes show up... are they lush?

*Pot's* wow... 24 weeks... how did that happen?!?!!?    Lovely to see you. 

hi to everyone else

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls

just a quickie as pooped today! Gran was 90 so had a small gathering/party at mum's which was nice but so much work involved when you do it yourself and cleaning up after! I was photographing my nephew at his Prom last night and photographing again today so bit tired, plus I have the most horrendous A/F been bleeding for about 2 weeks now and it doe seem to be easing off if anything getting heavier, is this normal after being on clomid

Other shoes turned up today and they are lush (Karin  ) so i'll be keeping those, sent the others back!

    hope it worked Karin

Cath - that really does hit it home to you about how potentially you could be, I don't think i'd stop at one though i'd want to save them all! If I had the money ( I mean beckham figures) thats what I would do!

Huge hello to everybody and speak soon, Jacks I hope your feelin a bit brighter today sweetheart xx

love ally xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Had a lovely day with Dh2b and his parents... been good weather so Emma was dragging PIL all around the garden and i got to sit and watch!!!  Even got Nanny on the trampoline!!  

*Ally* wow sounds like you've had a very busy few days!!! Sorry to hear about the AF/bleeding.  I've never had it affect the length of bleeding but definitley the flow... made me flood even more!!  Been meaning to pick your brains actually... how do I go about choosing a wedding photographer? Any tricks? Just don't know where to start and want to get it right.

Big  to everyone else. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi all,

Hope you all had a lovely day, wasn't it lovely. Tom wished dh happy daddy's day and you could see how pleased he was.

Ally hope the bleeding eases soon. Sorry can't help with the question I have never tried Clomid. I do feel a little brighter ta, just ache when I see him trying to play with sibling children when out  

Karin we did the same here, minus the trampoline    

Love to everyone.

Jacks x


----------



## Stokey

Hello

Hope everyone had a Happy Father's Day! We went for a lovely sunday lunch at the bistro and just relaxed today!

Karin- What a shame you don't live nearer as I would love to take your pics. I'd go and see a few that other people can recommend and just see if you like them from the first meet as you will be spending most of your special day with this person, so you must feel comfortable and at ease infront of them. If you don't warm to them right away its not a good sign. Look at plenty of their work and ask questions and make sure you know what your getting for your money i.e does that include an album?
There is so much choice now for albums pics etc and see is they will give you a complimentary engagement sitting if you book them. Most importantly have fun and take your time. What was the date again?

jacks- its so lovely when you hear your LO say that isn't it! My heart melted today when she threw her arms around DH and said "uve u"  

Hope eveyone is ok only 4 days till hols can't wait!

speak soon
ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Just a quickie - hope everyone had a lovely weekend! Got a busy day ahead of me and last but one prep course tonight so looking forward to that!! 

Catch up with you all tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
Well, just had my consultant follow-up appointment and he recommends to proceed as we did after the loss of my twins the 1st time around.
Which means that we will now wait for my AF, then go on the pill and take Prostap on day 17...WOW. I didn't think that I would start that quickly, thought it would be a month longer. Well, bring it on!
How is everyone else?
X Hola


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Another 'me' post Im afraid - just grabbing a bit of time on here while I get the chance - things are crazy!! Adoption course went really well last night, have been feeling a bit mixed over things but last night was so positive am feeling really inspired. We had some couples come to talk to us about their experience of adopting which was lovely to hear their stories. One of the ladies that came, I have actually met before, she is a friend of a friend and I met her adopted child at a party last November - all these things that are happening is making me question whether fate is at hand?? Am feeling really excited about it all now!

On another note, we have booked our flights yippee and are off to Oz in September so looking forward to our hols as well.

And another thing - have been really naughty and have ordered yet another pair of shoes - it was all Ally's fault, if I hadnt been looking for her I wouldnt have been tempted by the lovely pair I saw on Garage Shoes!!!! 

Lots of Love

xxxx


----------



## Stokey

tee hee which ones Cath?   sorry! Yay about course hun thats ace news and even acer news about Oz, bet you can't wait you lucky thing xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

No cant wait!!

The black wedges and did you see the bright lime green pair? sound horrific but I LOVE THEM!

http://www.garageshoes.co.uk/ProdImages/1519999236sml.jpg

/links


----------



## Stokey

OMG they are amazing no I didn't see them! They do fab shoes don't they! Thank you so much my style guru you!!


----------



## KW33

Woah ladies... they are some serious shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Love 'em!!!

*Cath* great news about your flights... sooo exciting!! |whereabouts are you going? what plans do you have? We've just decided to have our honeymoon in Rome... I can't wait as it's somewhere I have ALWAYS wanted to go.

*Hola* It must be a shock but great that everything's happening quickly for you. 

Hi to Ally, Strawbs, Jacks, Debs (MIA again  You okay?) and anyone else I've missed. 

I've managed to lose another pound and a half this week so slow and steady is now my middle names!!! Bit frustrated as wanted to lose 2 pounds and drop into the next stone... next week I guess.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi guys, just popping back on to catch on after a hectic few months - it's all been a bit stressful with going back to work etc, but hopefully things a little more settled.  

Can't believe that ready has had her baby and Cath, things are progressing so fast for you on the adoption process! Fab news.     

On that note, I have a book called Related by Adoption which is designed for family and friends if you want it? I was having a tidy up and wanted to offer it to a good home - another example of fate perhaps as I chose to come on here tonight and saw your post!  

I used it when a friend of mine adopted last year and found it very useful.

If you want it please let me know, and pm with your address. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Karin - Sorry ive been MIA again, just feeling a bit low and sorry for myself as ususal, but on the upside ive ordered muself a few Mulberrys to cheer myself up, for the 1st time the other day i actually thought DD could be a fab big sister and i felt so emotional knowing that it'l  probably never happen, AF is due so thats probably why im feeling emotional just now and staying away from here seemed a good idea at the time but i really need the support that you fab girls give me    .

Cath -    There is a very special child out there just waiting to call you and DH mummy and daddy, dont ever forget that      im off to look at those shoes  

Hola - Things seem to be moving quickly,  


HI to Ally, Jacks, R4F, Pots, Hope you are all well.

And R4F - Huge congrats again on the birth of your princess.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY my GP has spoken to cons and he's agreed my gp can prescribe clomid and met!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      So happy!!! On the stupid 2ww now... already think it hasn't worked so just wish the time would go quickly so i can start meds. 

*Debs* You know we are always here... to be honest I'd track you down anyway!!!    I know what you mean about being a big sister. I watch Emma with all my pn friends new little ones and think she'd be amazing - might be different if it was her baby though.  

*Splodgesmum* How is it that when I was pregnant it was soooo slow but all you ladies on here seem to fly through it!!! Over half way already... how exciting!!!

Big hugs and kisses to everyone else. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - OMG, Thats fab. Congrats,                                    i re-read what i whote before, i didnt mean that for the 1st time i had thought DD would be a fab big sis, ive always thought she would but for the 1st time the other i day i actually imagined her with a little sis/bro as when ever i'd thought about our little family i'd never pictured any other kids and i always talk about taking her here or there when she's a bit older but never imagine taking another child too  , it was like an epiphany


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

sorry lack of personals today, had a bit of a scare this morning, Ruby has not been 'right' in the toilet department for a week or so, thought she had regressed so took her to docs, referred to hospital right away as they found a large mass in her stomach - very scary, she was scanned and they found it to be waste which has been stuck in her bowel and built up over the course of 6 months to a year.  Her bowel has now stretched beyond recognition and therefore no signals are being passed to the brain to tell her she needs a bowel movement, hence her not asking to go to the toilet anymore and losing all sense of wanting to go.  We have started a programme to flush out the toxins but they say will be a slow progress and could take about 6 months for her bowels to return to normal size.

Sorry to post and run but just wanted to update you all - not long got home from hosp so will catch up with you all tomorrow.

xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath*    Poor, poor Ruby and poor you.    The exact same thing happened to my cousin. When she was 10 her bowel had stretched to the size of a fully grown, overweight man!! It was a slow process but she's fine now and doesn't really think about it anymore. Hope you are okay and that Ruby isn't too upset.   

*Debs* I cannot tell you how excited I am!!!!  I think what you say about epiphany is true I've always thought Emma would be great but it's now seeing her with babies and younger toddlers that it really has started to pang. What are your and Dh's plans now?

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Cath oh hun how horrid for you all     poor Ruby, I hope she is OK and not in any pain. On a brighter note I LOVE the shoes and am so jealous. I am useless in heels ! great news on the holidays and the positive feelings the Prep course gave you, that's great.

Karin       on the weight loss and and the meds that's FAB!!!!! I have everything crossed for you hun. You so deserve it.

Debs my heart went out to you when I read your text as Tom wants a sibling and I can't give him one, its horrid.   I have been having waves of wondering if staying away would help but then I miss you all too much.

Splodge glad work is OK and you have settled back well.

Hola great news on the progress.

Ally oh bless her aren't they just adorable. Glad you had a lovely day. Have a great holiday!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK.

I am so frustrated ladies. I still haven't heard anything about the Prep course date, I am sure its been nearly a month now. Do you think I should give them a gentle nudge, its hard to know how far to push.  

Jacks x


----------



## splodgesmum

DiamondDiva, sorry to hear you're feeling so down.  

Karin, believe me, it hasn't gone quickly here!    

Cath, so sorry about Ruby's bowel problems - that must have been so stressful for you, poor little mite. I hope the tx starts to ease her discomfort quickly.  

Jacks, I can't see how a quick phone call would be a problem just to see if you can get any more info?


----------



## KW33

*Jacks* thanks hun... I agree with SM I think a (not so) gentle nudge wont hurt. I think you deserve to know what's going on. 

*Splodgesmum* Bless you... That's how I felt when I had emma every day felyt like a month!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Karin, I'm such a terrible worrier   and I think all of us on here can relate to that as, when you've taken so long to achieve a pg or been through loss, etc, you just know too much about what can go wrong.  

I was the same with Alex until the 20 week scan - convinced myself they were going to tell me something was terribly wrong   - and I think with this one I was worse in some ways. I think, cos of my blocked tubes and the terrible prognosis for a natural pg (i.e. given one in a million chance) I convinced myself it wasn't really happening and was someone's idea of a very unfunny joke  .

Does that make sense?

Bill (our nickname for bump) is finally moving and it's starting to feel real, but I still have bad dreams about it. Daft I know.


----------



## KW33

Not daft at all!!!!!   I was a dreadful worrier and would go to the day assessment clinic at the drop of a hat, I used to physically shake whenever they scanned me or tried to find the heartbeat.  It's our dream and we struggle to believe it's real.  It's nice when they start to move as it's a little reassurance every day.    I didn't believe until I had given birth that I was having a baby really... I couldn't believe it was really happening.  You give me amazing hope as I have one confirmed blocked tube... if it can happen for you with two then there is hope for me!!!    

Bill is a lucky bump!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Girls

Well the shock is starting to wear off from  yesterday and anger has set in................will be writing some strong letters of complaint today  

Jacks - I would definitely contact them about the prep course, keep on top of things hun - let us know the outcome.

Splodge - lovely to see your ticker coming along.  Thank you so much for the offer of the book, that would be fab if you dont mind, Ill pm you my address!

Karin - fab news on your weight loss and your drugs yahhhhh!!!!!

Debs - so sorry to feel you are feeling low, I get good and bad days and cant shake this cloud hanging over me either - just wish it was easier for us............

xx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

I did phone them and we are on the Prep course in Sept!!!!!  woohoo I'm so excited.

Sorry for the me post as its just a quick run through.

Love to all

Jacks xx


----------



## Shoe Queen




----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - OMG, Poor Ruby, glad that it can be flushed out, hope its not too painfull for her              WOW, i meant to say yesterday, how long are you off to Oz for?  How exciting.

Karin - Im so excited for you, have you got the prescription yet?

Jacks - Thats fab about the prep course, im so excited for you too sweetie  

Splodgesmum - I felt the same when i was PG with Hannah, i thought they were showing me someone elses scans and that there was no way we would ever be lucky enough to be PG, DH and i went through the PG in a bit of a haze and didnt quite beleive it til DD was born       


Had the last day of playgroup today, DD and i are off to see the Wiggles next week, how exciting  ,  im actually looking forward to it just to see her reactions to them, im off out on Saturday nite and still havent been able to find anything to wear, off out shopping again tomorrow  


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## splodgesmum

Karin, he sure is - one very lucky bump! Still in shock tbh!   

Cath, if you pm me tomorrow I'll try and get the book in the post at the beginning of next week.  

Sorry to hear you feel so let down  - who are you complaining too? How is your little girl today? 

Jacks - that's fab news, not long to wait  .

Debs, enjoy the Wiggles!


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Had a nice afternoon catching up with my post natal friends. 8 adults and 11 children!!! Phew!! It was nice to see everyone but hard. Emma is the oldest in the group and 4 of the mummies have seconsd children and another 2 are pregnant.  So sad as Emma loves the little one and asks to hold them on her lap all the time.  Anyway I'm still being good on my diet and have been swimming again tonight. Also managed a longer walk today. Picked up my prescription today but chemist closed so will go and fill it tomorrow. CD 25 here... I hate all the waiting. 

*Jacks* Waaaahhhooooooooooo!!!!!!      I'm soooo pleased that they finally gave a (great) answer. 

*Cath* How did the letter of complaint go? Can understand you anger hun. 

*Debs* Wiggles sounds like fun... I bet H will be in awe!!!  Let us know how the shopping goes!! 

*Ally* hun where are you? Are you away... I can't remember?  

Just wanted to let you ladies know that Ready is now home with her princess!!! 

Big hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls

I am still here just about! Still bleeding really heavy and have been for 3 weeks now.  Got a prescription for Northeisone (sp) to stop the bleeding but its making me feel so bloated and uncomfy!  We are off away tomorrow morning for a week so looking forward to it but hope the bleeding stops!

I'm so chuffed you have comid and met Karin, it must feel like something is moving for you now. lots of love hun and soooo pleased for ready I want to see some pics on **! Can't wait xx

Cath -    poor little Ruby thats such an ordeal for her.  You kick ass hun its terribel they missed that!

Debs - so sorry your feeling down hun, I hope your nite out cheers you up and you find something nice, ask Cath about good websites etc shes a legend when it comes to fashion! take care  

Jacks - so pleased you are on the prep course, things seem to be moving for a few of us now, its about time I say! hope your ok hun xxx

Splode - its so nice to see you hun and WOOOOOW can't believe your over half way! I hope your keeping ok and have you thougt of any names yet? xx

I have my baseline scan when I get back on the 7th and hopefully start the injections immediately after, because I have been bleeding so heavily the MW is wanting to rule out a polyp?? does anyone know what that is? bit worried now as starting to feel a bit weak from all this blood lose! then again if you think about it sometimes it can make it worse!

i'll say good bye for a week girls unless i can get on when away lots of love to each and everyone of you

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

Hope you are all ok.  Weve had a nice day this end, I had to keep Ruby off school today because of the meds she is on and good job too - have been back and forth to the toilet (in between accidents) all day so we are not venturing far from the house this weekend, I have to increase her dose of medication from her previous one sachet per day up to ten per day!!!!! We decided to bake cakes this afternoon and cook dh his favourite curry.  Dh came home from work and I went for a run, it was fab although aching a bit now, nothing like getting lost in my lady gaga tunes on the ipod!!!!

Ally - you poor thing, cant imagine what it must be like to bleed for so long, hope your prescription kicks in and that you have a fab holiday!!!

Karin - I know that feeling only too well, everywhere we go recently Ruby is the oldest 'only' child, most mums are on their second or third - or even fourth by now!   Lots of   for you this month too!!!

Splodge - will pm you my details - thanks again!!

Debs - Im sure you will have a fab time at the Wiggles - the best part about it all is seein their faces I agree!!  As Ally says, anytime you want a bid of fashion advice (or shoe sites) just ask, Im a very experienced shopper!!! 

In answer to your questions about Oz - this time we are travelling to the Gold Coast, a place called surfers paradise - we did the west coast last time we went so doing the east this time around.  We are going to my brother in law and his partners wedding, the venue is out of this world a place called The Villa, if you get a chance google it, its in Nerrang - looks fab - first time for me to experience a Gay wedding so I just hope Ruby doesnt ask too many questions!! We are then travelling to a place called Palm Cove, a luxuery 5 star beach resort (all paid for by the BIL) so as you can imagine, I cant wait!!! 12 weeks today yippeee!!!


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Well I'm getting the 2ww (or my case 3ww ) jitters... can't say I've missed them!!!  cd26 today and boobs a bit sore, cramps and 2 HUGE spots on my chin !!! AF could arrive anytime in the next 2 weeks. 

*Ally* It must be horrid for you to be bleeding for so long.  Hope the meds sort it out for you. Have a brilliant holiday!!! It all starts when you get back... exciting!!!

*Cath* Poor Ruby, bet she's exhausted by the process.  Glad you've had a good day together though, girly bonding is always good!! I just hate the constant "and when are you going to have no 2" questions.  Big hugs for hun.  OMG your trip sounds a - maze - ing!!!! And only 12 weeks away... Can you fit me in your case... or are there too many glam dresses and heels?!?!?  

Hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hope it is OK to come back again.  Look forward to catching up with you all.  Had my follow up from tx last week and we have 12 top grade day 3 frosties waiting for us.  Don't know when we will start again though.  

Hope you are all OK.  Will have a read back when I have more time.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

[fly]         [/fly]

Yay *Sue* you're back!!! I've missed you.

Your frosties are just waiting for a nice warm snuggly home. 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


Cath - The holiday sounds amazing, i'd love to experience a gay wedding but DH wouldnt   , might be different if it were his close family though, ive heard a lot about Surfers Paradise, does your DH like surfing?  Im sure Ruby will love every minute of the wedding, does she have any role to play in it?  im so jealous, heres me off to Donegal for 2 weeks and you off to Oz, no difference is there       I realised yesterday that Maxi dresses werent for me , still managed to get myself a new outfit for tonight though, Poor Ruby, how awful she must feel just now     and going from 1 sachet to 10 per day sounds    .

Karin - Im waiting for AF too, cd 32 just now but i can be anything up to about 37 days  

Sue - Glad to see you back     

Ally - Hope you can get the bleeding sorted      


Glad Ready is home with her family, hope she's recovering ok.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - yahh lovely to see you back hunny  

Karin - yup Ill join the 'waiting for af' gang too! My (.)(.) are mega sore (no spots here) but terribly moody today   so am just waiting for the witch to show up too!!!  Plenty of glam heels and dresses but always room for my FF friends in my case   reckon we'd have a blast!!

Debs - where on earth is Donegal? geography was never my best subject   Dh is into surfing yeah, and khakking and wind surfing and motor bikes and mountain biking - you name it....only good thing is Im not yet a golf widow!!!! Whats your outfit like hun?

Had a pretty hectic day today, havent been far, only in the garden but has been crazy with the amount of clothes changes we have had, sent dh to get some more knickers today but will be going to tesco in the morning to stock up, have thrown about 10 pairs today and we arent up to full capacity of meds yet! its gonna be messy - dh keeps telling me to put her in a pull up nappy but am very reluctant to do that as it may confuse her - any suggestions girls? someone mentioned some type of liner or something to go inside Ruby knickers - do you think Im crazy if I buy some pantyliners and put them in her underwear??

xx


----------



## KW33

We are the "waiting for AF gang!!"  I hope she doesn't show for any of us!!!   

*Cath* My spots are no longer spots but second and third heads... I am far from a teenager... what's going on?!?!?   Just sent you a hug on **... I think some kind of liner is a good idea... I'm inclined to agree that nappies might confuse her. Must be very draining for you all.  Ummmm... I'll be slimmer again by then so wont take up too much room!! 

*Debs* Mine can go up to 40 days... I just hate the "what if" of it all... you'd think I'd have learnt not to dream of due dates and how to tell people...  it's my mum's birthday next month so wishing for a fab present for her. 

We've just had a lovely afternoon out at a village near us which holds a scarecrow festival every year. Emma loved searching for all the scarecrows around the village and people had tea rooms set up in their garden... I love family times like that. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - thanks hun   right back at ya!!

Well I guess Im lucky in that af turns up on day 28 every month, like clockwork but have been so caught up with adoption and Ruby this month, I have no clue where I am - dont think Ive had BMS at the right time, just thrown caution to the wind this month and not looking in my diary every day but saying that...just reminded me to have a look at where I am ..........................................


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the support, I am really chuffed and excited now!

Tiger poor Ruby I hope she feels better soon. Mmmmm curry yum! Your hol sounds so great. I have made a conscious decision to not track my af anymore, have to say it feels great to "just go with it" and not be obsessed, not sure how long it will last though. Did you check your diary?

Karin ooooh your day sounds lovely, aren't they so special. We are off to Blackpool Pleasure Beach tomorrow and I'm really excited  

Sue great to hear from you WOW great news on the frosties!

Debs Tom adores the Wiggles, I bet its great fun we often watch them on DVD and do all the actions   Dh hates them   

Ally   hope the bleeding eases soon.

Debs glad you found an outfit!

Hi to everyone else sorry to cut this short but dh and I are about to watch a film.

We have had a lovely afternoon and BBQ and my mums. Tom was so sweet, as we were leaving he said "thanku for my food nanni and uv u" my mum was so pleased, and I was so proud of him  

Take care Ladies

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Ummm..... didn't you have some very abandoned non bms this month?!?!  

*Jacks* I'm excited for you so you must be fit to pop!!! I'm so jealous of you going to Blackpool... it's somewhere I've always wanted to go... just to say I've been. No excuse really as we have friends there... maybe next year when Emma's a little older.  to Tom... how scrummy!!!

xxx


----------



## Non-Bio Mummy

Ladies can I join you? 

I'm Michelle I am in a same sex relationship we have been having treatment for the past 5 years and was lucky enough to have twin boys     in Feb 2009 which DW carried. We are planning to do a FET with what is left of  embryos this time with me carring the baby!

Is it too soon to start thinking about more treatment?  

Michelle


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Everyone,


MIchelle - Hello and welcome, Have you an idea of when you want to start your TX?  I started TTX again when DD was only a few months so i didnt think it was too soon but then we TTC for 8 years before our DD arrived so we were keen to TTC as soon as we could    

Cath - Its in Southern Ireland    

Karin - I so hope you can give your mum the birthday gift she really wants     

Jacks -  Im not too keen on them myself but DD loves them.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

We've just taken Emma swimming and are going for a picnic later!!  I love it when the weather's good.

*Michelle*  and welcome!!!  I think any time you want to start is great... I personally started TTC when Emma was 6 months (although we weren't being "careful" even before that ) as I thought the sooner we start the better.

*Debs* i'm with you... the Wiggles give me the creeps but children love them. Emma is loving Lazytown at the moment... can't say I love it ( ) but she certainly does!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello

Well, what a horrendous week this is turning out to be - had a phonecall at about 10pm last night, my sis in tears, her partner dropped the bombshell, he was having an affair and leaving her and their gorgeous baby boy - what a complete shock, out of the blue,to say we are devasted is an understatement.  I really thought they had it all, perfect relationship, gorgeous son, beautiful home and within one night - all been taken from her.  They were due to move to Oz early next year so her whole life has now been turned upside down - I was with her last night and talked to her this morning I think she is still in shock - we are esp. close as a family so she is going to need all our support right now.  Worst thing is the s**g hes been seeing is a friend and has been into their home and spent time with their son - what a homewrecker.  Sorry for the 'me' post girls but still in shock...................

Michelle - hello and welcome, sorry didnt mean to put a dampner on your arrival - I look forward to getting to know you better - Im not always this sad but the girls here know I tell it like it is and whatever is on my mind - youll get to hear about it im afraid  

Lots of love to all my ffs

xx


----------



## Hola

Hi Tiger-
What massive s**t!!! An affair is bad enough, but her visiting the wife & baby That really tops it all!
Well, in the long run, she'll be glad to have gotten rid of him and I can PROMISE that he will come back begging to be forgiven and taken back, but it will probably be too late. Oh, I am so sorry! It's so good your family is close and she has you to be there for her.
It's amazing how up and down life can be...
X Hola


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hola

Thanks - he sure is - we are all still in shock really - my brother and dad just found out and you can imagine their immediate reaction - but that would just be silly.  Anyway....How are you doing?


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

We took Emma swimming this morning which she loved. She is such a confident little girl, no fear, was soooo proud of her.Then Dh2b Emma while I nipped into the big pool for 20 lengths and tonight I've done 2 laps pf our lake with my WW buddy!!! I would really REALLY like to drop down to the next stone this week!!!   

*Cath* Bad enough to learn that your sister's dh had an affair but with a friend... double betrayal... they are both disgusting. Your poor poor sister. 

*Pots* do you have any "feeling" as to what "flavour you're having? Maybe I should do another sweepstake... we did one for Ready... 

Hi to Hola, Debs, Sue, Ally, Jacks, Michelle and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - lovely to know you are still 'reading'.  So sorry to hear about your mum, you dont realise the impact it has on not just their lives but other people around them.  We are awaiting another scan on Wednesday so see what has been causing Ruby's problems but Ive said from day one somethings not right, call it mothers intuition but it has taken 3 1/2 years of fighting the docs and now something has to be done - we will most certainly be going private now.

Karin - well done you on your swimming - Im sure you will have dropped a good few pounds this week.  I went running last night but I just wasnt feeling it - maybe it was the heat or the heartache but couldnt do the full run I was planning on.

If we are going for a sweepstake then Im gonna say  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thanks for the welcome back.

Cath - Your poor sister - what a horrible thing to happen.        Poor Ruby too - hope everything goes well with the scan      

Karin - Well done on the swimming.  Good that Emma is confident in the water.  Emily is fine now but she was quite worried to start with and would just want to stand in one place in the pool.

Pots - Great to here that you are doing well.  

Michelle - Hello and welcome.

Jacks - What a sweet thing for Tom to say.  Great news on your prep course.

Debs - Hope the Wiggles is fun.

Hello Hola.

Hello everyone else.   to all.  Hope everyone is well.

We are in full preps for big school this Sept    Emily has an hour session in class with her new teacher on Thursday.  We are trying school dinners on Wednesday which should be interesting since Emily is such a fussy eater but I want to at least try her with it.  I am looking forward to trying it - looks a lot better than school dinners when I was at school.  Only three weeks and then she will have finished nursery school - can't believe that went so quickly.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -  OMG, What a idiot that man is, my dad left my mum for another woman when i was 11 and it was awful, at least your sister has a wonderful family around her who will support and help her through this     

Potts - Lovely to see you back, i think a girl too  

Karin -      You are doing so well, well done.


Hope you all are well, Big Hello to everyone,


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hello,

I've been for a 2 mile walk today... longest I've managed since my back went and I had lap!!!    Went at 9 this morning thinking it would be cooler... some hope!!!  Anyway got high hopes for weigh in tomorrow night.  

Emma and I had a fab afternoon in the garden... she discovered the joys of tipping bucket loads of water over Mummy... she laughed so hard... it was adorable!! 

CD29 today and got all the normal twinges, nothing to suggest anything but AF arriving...  I'm fed up already... got potentially another 10 days of this!!! 

*Debs* Are you feeling any better hun. 

Sue  Oh wow that's a really big   Let us know how it goes.

Okay so we have

Cath 

Debs 

Karin 

Any other takers?

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I am, forgot to tell you about Saturday nite, one of my friends that was there is a Reiki Master and another girl that was there is a crystal healer and studiying reiki and i had asked about crystals to aid conception as she was talking to some other girls about someone they work with who got PG after her giving her some moonstone, so she told me that the crystals to help are Moonstone and Amethyst, she did tell me why but now i cant remember but my friend told me she woud do reiki on DH and i and she asked if we were TTC again, ive not really told anyone at work so she didnt know, but she told me not to worry about it and it would happen soon and she could see me with a baby girl, they are both going to do some long distance reiki healing on DH and i, i know it sounds silly but i'll beleive anything that they say when it comes to TTC.

Cath - Hope your sis is ok


----------



## KW33

*Debs* you're talking to a woman who walks around with a rose quartz bracelet on as supposed to be the stone to aid fertility... you are not silly (or if you are then I am too!!  ). I'd never heard that about moonstone and amethyst... hmmmm can see me weighed down by lots of bracelets!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Non-Bio Mummy

Hello Ladies, 

We are hoping to start treatment early next after the boys first birthday but we are both itching to start sooner but will have to wait till DW finishes Mat Leave to fund next treatment!  

Hope to get to know you all better!

Michelle


----------



## KW33

Sorry me post...

Got pink discharge this morning which I only ever get when AF coming.    I'm sick of it all already and it's only the first month.

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I got AF today    guess i'll look forward to next month      I thought Rose Quartz too but she told me that was for something else, cant remember what though.

Michelle - The time will have passed before you know it and you'll be starting TX.


----------



## KW33

*Debs* We can be clomid cycle buddies this month then... I felt awful earlier but have oreked up a bit. We also have a clearblue fertility monitor to try this month. 

*Michelle* Nice to have some time to get to know you... then on with TX!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - IM starting  tomorrow                                       for both of us


----------



## KW33

Think I'll have to count tomorrw as cd 1 as now full AF yet... but only a day apart... cycle buddy and both on clomid too. 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

For everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Karin -       Lots of    Good luck using fertility monitor.

Debs -      Lots of    

Just a quick one - must go make dinner.  Hello and love to all.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

[fly]   4 pounds off   [/fly]

That has definitley helped me cheer up after AF (sort of) arriving!!!

She's not really fully here yet so tomorrow will probably be cd one.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quickie - got a call to pick Ruby up from nursery yesterday as shes been really ill. Phoned hospital and am back there tomorrow - been home all day with her and unable to leave the toilet! Will let you know the outcome.

with regard to Reiki - Ive had it on and off for years, my friend's hubby is a Reiki Master - I swear this helped me get pg when going through tx - he also does long distance and used this method whenever I went for e/c or e/t.

Speak to you all soon 
x
x


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Poor Ruby.  Hope everything goes okay at the hospital... thinking of you all. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Aw thanks for the sweepstake girls 

Cath - Thinking of you, D and of course Ruby


----------



## splodgesmum

*pots*, your story is similar to mine in terms of the miracle natural BFP  - how strange! Good to hear all is going well - what's your due date? You must be a few weeks ahead of me. Mine's 28th Oct.

*Cath*, so sorry to hear about your sis - how devastating . Hope all went well at the hospital today.

And lots of       for those ttc this month.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Quiet here - hope everyone is OK.

Cath - So hope Ruby is alright and things went well.    

Splodgesmum - Glad everything is going well.

Pots - I am going to go with    Hope you are OK.

Karin -   well done on your weight loss.

Hello everyone else.   to all.

Took Emily to Gulliver's theme park today with one of her friends.  It was so sweet watching them together and it was nice she had someone to be with on a day out.  They had a lovely time and I thought it was great too - really good for her age group.

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Forgive me for not posting, I'm having a bit of a wobble.

Cath OMG how horrid for Ruby how is she now? how's your sister? what an awful time for you at the mo   

Karin woohoo 4lbs I am so jealous and unmotivated. I am starting an exercise class next Tues in a hope it will kick start me! Sorry about af hun but roll on Clomid!

Sue sounds like Emily had a lovely day, they are so funny with friends of there own age aren't they its adorable to watch.

Pots I am going with a  

Debs good luck too    

Hi to Ally, Hola, Michelle and anyone I've missed.

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Well started the clomid, up to 2 met a day (need to build to 3) and started fertility monitor too... and as all the ovulation pain was on the (blocked) left side last month, I hoping to get the right side up and running this month!!!    Prob need to chase cons next week as am supposed to get follow up appointment after lap within 2-3 months and it's been 2 months next weekend and I have even got an appointment!!!   

Weight loss still going well been for 2 walks today and swimming tomorrow... Really would like my BMI to be down under 30 (yes I am THAT fat ) by the time I see cons... but still got over a stone to go... 

*Sue* Where are you then ... Gullivers only 25 minutes from me. Glad you had a lovely day... it's lovely to watch our little ones with friends. Warms your heart.

*Jacks* Are you okay?    What sort of exercise class are you starting?

*Debs* How you doing cycle buddy? 

*Cath* Hope you are all okay and managing to get some family time. 

Big hello to everyone else.

Today Emma had a lovely dress on and the skirt was all swirly if you know what I mean. I put on some music and she started spinning to make the skirt float. I sat there watching her, smiling and then burst into tears.   She looked so happy and I was so in love with her. Then she saw me and pointed at me saying "oh no Mummy eyes" Then ran off. Now when she cries we wipe her tears away with her muslin. She came running back with her muslin, wiped my eyes saying "Mummy better"    So gorgeous.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

[fly]Pots Sweepstake[/fly]

Cath 

Debs 

Karin 

Sue 

Jacks 

*Splodge* would you like one for you too? Or do you know? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Oh Karin you made me   reading your post. I know what you mean about the way the love just overwhelms, sometimes I can't believe how much love I have for him. Bless her getting the muslin for you   that's adorable.
I am just struggling with the no more treatment part. I know emotionally and financially its not an option its just still hard  
I have signed up for bums and tums as my tum is in serious need     and I could do with loosing a stone or so.....

xxxxx


----------



## KW33

It really is ovewhelming... I just watched her and thought WOW!!!  I'm her Mummy (sometimes I still can't believe it!!  )

   Hun it must be hard for you... you take your time and each day everything will become not as hard.   

I'm building up to the idea of Legs, Bums and Tums actually... some way off yet though  

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Karin that is sooooo sweet - what a gorgeous little girl you have  .

I'm going for a    !

Hi to everyone else - can't stop, have friends coming over and the house is a sty!


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls i'm back!


----------



## Avon Queen

karin - ah thats soooooooooo sweet, my eyes filled up, what a lovley little daughter   

stokey - howdie


----------



## KW33

Welcome home *Ally*... lovely to have you back!!  did you have a nice time?

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi ladies

What a crazy couple of days, just seem to have been so busy.  Ruby' s follow up appointment was ok, she still has a lump in her stomach but has reduced since last time so she is still on high dose meds for the time being.  We have been consistently unhappy with the level of care she has received so have decided to pay for private medical care for her - she is well in herself but i am very concerned for her health right now.  Been spending lots of time with my sis (and baby) this weekend and she has started to harden up a bit but is so hard watching her so sad.  We went house hunting for her on Saturday so i think its all becoming real for her now.

Karin - ahh so sweet, I love those little moments - trust me it will only get better as she grows.  Although I am starting to worry about myself...I am becoming completely obsessed with d/d, cant bear for her to be out of my sight as I worry something bad will happen.  I still cant believe after 3 1/2 years she is still mine and am petrified she will be taken from me at any time  .  Saturday afternoon, she choked on a piece of strawberry and my heart literally stopped, she coughed it up and was fine but I was in shock for ages and couldnt stop shaking - its moments like that I worry and think the worst, I hope I get better!!

Ally - welcome back hunny - cant wait to hear all about it. P.S. How were the shoes??

Splodge - hope you had a good time with your friends.

Jacks - I have exactly the same feelings - moving ahead with adoption but hearing about SJP and her hubby having surrogate twins has made my mind wander and now all I can think about is who I could ask to be a surrogate, I think Im going a bit mad!!

Sue - so lovely watching l/ones, makes me feel more excited than them!!

Debs - hey hunny, hope you are having a lovely weekend and not spending more money on handbags! Talking of which spied a fab Ed Hardy oversized bowling style bag this weekend and am thinking its a must for my holiday!!

Hi Avon Queen - hope you are ok.

A huge hello to everyone else!!

Cath xx


----------



## Avon Queen

tiger - bless you.you do worry dont you. the relief must have been huge when strawberry came out   when tommy had rash on his bits i was pressing a glass to them and shaking!!! it was just thrush


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls!

Having huge probs with computer so this may be brief.

Had a fab holiday weather was gorge, beach was beautiful with a pub on it and house spectacular! The pills worked within 24 hours even though I had to take them for 7 days and it was a relief BUT...................................................
.........yesterday morning it came back with avengance and she was really angry,  This morning at about 6:30 i exploded in the bed, it looked like I had murdered DH, I was so embarrassed and he was so good as he stripped the bed whilst I sorted myself. I have never never had a period like this bad before! and the pain was bad but it has subsided slightly today.  i had a miagraine too yesterday ( my third ever) and I went blind in one eye, I was changing Issy for bed and i had to scream for DH as I felt myself going and collapsed on bed, I was paralysed for 10 mins and then my body convulsed and I came out of it! This happened to me just before xmas with a miagraine and its so scary! I just sat this morning and wept as I felt so low and so tired. I have a scan on tuesday as I should be starting injections asap but now i'm thinking that they are going to send me in for a hystercotomy (sp) i'm not excited at all now just so frightened at whats going to happen. I'm wondering if the drugs have made me worse?

sorry for the me post I promise to read back through all and do personals.

I've missed you all so much and have been itching to get on here and chat!

love u lots

ally xxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Ally -OMG, how scary, hope you feel ok now                   Glad you enjoyed your holiday though.

Cath - The Ed Hardy bag sounds like just what you need for your OZ holiday     Hope Ruby is ok               

Karin - I have way more than a stone to lose, CLomid is going well, how are you doing?  My diet starts tomorrow, only out on about 7lbs since i came of it last year.

Jacks -           


Going shopping after work tomorrow to Debenhams to have a look at the sale, got a party in a few weeks and i need a new outfit      



x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Evening.

*Ally* How dreadfully scary!!!    I'm sure you were terrified.  I'm sure the drugs have something to do with it... just take a step at a time. And come and see us for lots of hugs and support.  

*Debs* Me too... waaaaayyyy more!!!  I'm doing okay although I think either clomid or met is making me nauseous at the moment.  Good luck with diet... I'm here if you want some moral support. 

*Cath* Poor Ruby, she is really having a tough time at the moment.  Hope that the private cons can help get her on the right track.  I know what you mean... I'm leaving Emma for the first time overnight around my birthday and I'm trying hard not think about it as I break into a cold sweat.  

Hello to AQ, Sue, Splodge, Jacks, Pots and anyone else that I've missed.

We've had a good weekend and I'm STILL managing to stick to my diet!!  I walked and swam yesterday and walked today. If nothing else when I finally see my cons he wont be able to go on and on and on about my weight!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Mummys,



Karin - Thanks, only started a few hours ago and im thinking of some chocolate after lunch already    need some comfort food ass DD has been up sick all night so taken day off work to look after her, taking her to DR's later as she hasnt eaten or drunk anything since 5.30 last nite, she's watching cbeebies just now but looks so tired and wont go to sleep, hoping the sickness has stopped as its been an hour since the last time and i think it needs to be clear for about 3 hours before she'll start to feel better.  Have you heard how R4F is?

Cath - Hope you and Ruby are ok      Hope your sis and nephew are ok too    

Jacks -          


So im not goimg shoppin today as DD is ill, can do some inet shopping though, im waiting on some Mulberry goodies being delivered tomorrow hopefully so they'll cheer me up, im thinking of asking Dh to sponser my diet so i can get another bag or 2 out of him for it     , he doesnt know about my Mulberry spree though    , i'm going to put them inside 3 larger bags i have so he doesnt see them and moan about my spending £'sss on more bags, to you Mulberry mummys which bags do you have?  and which ones are practical for carrying your DS/DD's things?  im waiting on some Roxannes but think a Bayswater may be more practical so might have to re-think my collection.


x Debs x


----------



## whippet

Ladies dont know if am at the right place so aplogoies if not. May I join you please. Currently have beautiful daughter of 6 months (ICSI) and beautiful son of 16 years who was to a previous relationship an au natural. We plan to try one last ICSI in october this year as my clock is ticking faster than I would like. Would love to hear from any of you cycling again or understanding our need to try one last time. Thanks again for listwning

whippet x


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya whippet long time no speak   

stokey - eek how exhausting   hope you get better soon


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Avon Queen - unfortunately yes I am an extreme worrier!!!! If they did bubble wrap for kids my d/d would be wearing it!

Ally - omg you poor poor thing, here I was this morning (af showed up) feeling very sorry for myself in a lot of pain until I read your message and now I dont feel half as bad - must have been very scary for you, cant imagine - hope you manage to get it sorted  

Debs - hows the diet going so far? What outfit you looking for?

Karin - well done you on your dieting, as for me I feel Im on that a slippery slope....what with all the stress and stuff - I dont weigh myself but I put on a dress this morning (couldnt get into it last month) and its fairly roomy - gotta start looking after myself a bit more! the running is going well but thats about it.

Whippet - hello and welcome, look forward to chatting with you.

Cath x


----------



## Avon Queen

tiger - ah you are such a good and caring mum, im sure she appreciates that


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Hope Ruby is OK        I am with you on the bubble wrap.

Whippet - Hello and welcome.

Debs - Hope DD is feeling better soon. 

Karin - Well done for keeping up with diet.  Which Gulliver's are you near?  There are three - we were at the one at Milton Keynes.  We live in Cambridgeshire.

Ally -           How scary for you.  Hope you get things sorted.  Glad you had a nice holiday.

Jacks -        

Hello Avon Queen, Slodgesmum, Pots and anyone else.

Emily fell over on the way home from Nursery School today.  She grazed her knee and hand and cut her gum and grazed her nose.  Was cleaning her up and she went really pale which she did last time she really hurt herself.  So she has been lying on the sofa all afternoon and getting very upset about it all.  Hope she is better tomorrow she is supposed to be going on a school trip.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

sorry guys so       at mo, came home from hol to find out best freinds mum died of cancer (diagonsed 4 weeks ago with lung cancer, never smoked in her life) and just as I came out of my scan this morning I get a call to say Nanna has died! can't stop crying feel like poo sorry xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally -


----------



## KW33

Oh Ally how sad for you...   Sending you lots of


----------



## ready4Family

Ally, read your news and just wanted to say how very sorry I am.  Sending you really big hugs.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Ally - I am so very sorry.


----------



## Stokey

thanks girls I'm crying again!

Just had a phonecall from fertility clinic to say that they are going to postpone tx for couple of weeks due to circumstances, they have been really nice, which only makes me cry more!

Sue - i hope Em is ok brave little soldier xx

Cath - have been thinking of you all last week and little R, poor little mite and so sorry about your sis, shes lucky to have you hun xx

Karin - so impressed with your dedication on diet and excerise your an inspiration xxx

Ready - Wow seen pics on ** Kara is beautiful hun, so so so pleased for you thats been the best news for a long time, so chuffed hun i'm bursting for you xxx

a huge hello to everyone and all the nwebies too! still having probs with computer so grabbing DH's laptop whilst I can.

Thinking of you all so glad your here

love me xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Ally


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally -                     Im so sorry


----------



## Tinx

Hello lovely ladies.

I am just popping in for a little hello!!!!

I often check up on you all but dont always write!!! Hope that you are all ok. Cath, how is Ruby bless her, how many tabs are you up to and has she started to improve or worsten in the knickers accident dept?? Asda sell a pck of 7 for £2 if you need more!!! Thinking of you all, oh, how are nursery managing her, hope that they are treating her with lots of love, respect and kindness. Ally, so so so so sorry to hear about your best friends mum, its all such a horrible thing to have to come to terms with, I am thinking of you all. Well done Ready, you trooper!!! Sue, hope that you are ok and even more so that Emma is after her fall. Jack, Debs,Karin and everyone else I know and love, as well as the new faces, I send you all much love. I miss you all heaps but still feel I need to keep my distance from here at the mo xxx

I am ok, we are ok! Willow is HEAVEN! I cannot believe that she will be 2 in a couple of weeks, she is sooooooooooooooooooooooo amazing. She is getting more and more obssessed with babies though, and it was bad enough before! I am always being dragged over to see babies when we are out as she rarely goes in her pushchair now and can take me directky to see babies rather than hoping she will get pushed in their direction. So many mums ask me if she is my first babe and i always say she is my first and prob my last due to ivf, I cant help it I just say it and then have to try very hard to not sob!! So, I am still trying to accept our lot in life!!!! She would be an incredible big sister...

Amazingly Willow has been dry for a few days now ( note my very proud and excited tonem, she is awesome!!!) and so we are even more amazed by her! What a star!! Thank god I have her eh!!!!! 

The other news, is that my friend ( who lost her mum to cancer last summer ) and I completed the Brighton Race for Life on Saturday!!! It was such an emotional, inspiring and uplifting day. We all shed many tears and ran/jogged/walked as best as we could for the worthy cause. It was a boiling day  and we got a bit sweaty and hot and a tad burnt but it was worth it! We did the 5km in 45 mins which all things considered wasnt too bad I think!!! We have, between us, managed to raise over £500 wich is incredible, so we are so so happy. My Grandad and Elena`s mum wiould be so happy that we have been able to do something good for the evil that caused their deaths. If anyone is feeling flush and would like to make a donation, I would love to hear from you of course but NO PRESSURE at all, I just thought it worth mentioning. xxx  Cath have you done your race yet? I wish we could all do something, as a nation, for fertilty like that. How wonderful wioyld that be eh??...

Well lovelies, Holby City is about to start and I have no food with which to accompany it! I best dash and grab my salad ( still being good since bfn although not lost a bean in weight so not sure why I am bothering!!!!)

Take care all of you and all my love, as always xxx

Tinx xxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Ally                we are here for you. Take care and get a big bar of chocolate  xxxx

Hi Ladies and thanks for the cuddles. 

Tinx hey you, its so lovely to hear your news.  Well done Willow no wonder you are proud. I understand what you mean about time, I needed it too and still have my moments. A friend announced her pg yesterday and I was immediately upset which is a horrid feeling and I hate it.  

Cath I would wrap Tom up in anything I could to keep him safe. I feel very much the same and am terrified constantly. You take care of yourself too maybe your overdoing it a bit at the mo. Thanks for the kind words. I hope Ruby starts to feel better soon. Glad the lump is getting smaller.

Karin well done you on the diet. I went to Bums and Tums today it was really good but OMG I worked muscles I forgot I had    

Sue hope Emily feels better soon and enjoys her trip tomorrow. Bet it was horrid for you too!

Whippet hello and welcome.

Debs hope DD gets better soon.     on the shopping.

Hi to Ready, Avon Queen, Splodge, Pots, and anyone I've missed!

Still wobbling here but trying to look forward. I met a friend who fosters and she is caring for a 4 month old little boy at the mo. I looked at him knowing he didn't have a family and could have took him home there and then. Guess it has helped make me realise that I could adopt and care for another child. I still so want it to be made by dh and me though    

Take care lovely ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## jrhh

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all OK its unusually quiet........


xxxx


----------



## Stokey

Hellooo girls!

Computer finally fixed! Yay! ruddy things.

Well its my friends mum's funeral tomorrow.  Its at the lovely little chapel where Issy (and myself) were christened so I know it will be a lovely service and the rev is a lady and she is so so so nice.  Poor Sid not sure if its hit him yet.

Nan's funeral is Wed and really dreading that as the whole family is going inc Issy and not sure how she'll handle crying etc, but on saying that when I found out at the hospital and was crying she got hold of Mum's hand and said "sshhh quiet Nanny Knappers died and she's with the angels" can't believe how perseptive she is at times. and she is so sweet when she sees someone crying or upset and immediately has to comfort them! she'll hopefully be fine.  We aren't allowed to wear black next week as Nan hated dark clothing, its a toughie for me as my entire wardrobe is black! sure I have some beige pants somewhere or dark grey does that count?? 

Its been a hell of a week since I got back, another good friend of mine who is 37 weeks pg has just found out her dad has 50/50 chance of survival from throat cancer thats spread and today I find out that she has swine flu and so does her hubby! They have a 1 year old who has already had symptoms of it, but its been confirmed yikes! Take warning no one come to derbyshire!!!

Jacks - Hiya hunny hows Tom? Thank you so much for the hugs they were very much needed. Whats next on your agenda? are you thinking of the foster/adoption route? I think you'd make a fab foster mum, but I would find it hard to give them back, some of or neighbours are foster carers and they have different kids nearly every few weeks. some of them are tiny newborns it breaks my heart, but they are in such safe loving hands which is the bigger picture I suppose.  i think we should all combine forces and open a childrens home! If I had the money thats what I would do in a heartbeat. Take care sweetie and let us know what you decide? xx

Tinx - Hiya gorgeous I have sent chq off for you, again huge well done! love and hugs to Willow.

Thanks Debs and pots for the extra squeezes they were very much appreciated. hope your both well.

HUge hello to everyone else, Jacks is right its very very quiet on here where are we all hiding?

hope everyone is ok

love to all

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hey Ally,

Hope everything goes OK at the funerals. I think the trousers will be fine, add a colourful top   Oh Issy's comment made me all emotional isn't it amazing how simplistic life is for them. Thanks for the support re the fostering. Its adoption we have decided on and the prep course has been confirmed for the second week in Sept. Like you I couldn't bear to let them go after I had cared for them. Tom talks lots about a brother or sister which is heartbreaking but at least this way we are hopefully guaranteed a child to care for and a sibling for Tom. Its been a tough decision and I still wobble about it. 
Scarey news about the swine flu, I know its avoidable but it scares me senseless thinking Tom could be at risk.

    for the next few days hun. Take care.

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

I'm still here *Jacks* . Just been having a bad few days 

*Ally* Hope all goes well at the funerals.  What a sensitive little daughter you have.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Karin
    Jacks


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

I think a big group   is in order - I think its gone quiet because we are all feeling down  at the moment - I can totally relate to everyone.

Im feeling it at the moment, trying to put on a brave face but struggling deep down.  Trying to be strong for my sis, shes really going through it, got to look at houses but she cant be bothered with anything, shes lost a stone in weight and wont eat or sleep.  Im also worrying about darling Ruby and her tummy probs, my bf is going through IVF at the moment so trying to be there for her and my other friend (who Ive not seen) is having her 2nd baby soon - she text me to say she was petrified of the birth, I text her back to say 'remember how lucky you are!'.

Anyway - Ive booked to see a lady for a reading next week - she does reiki, regression, mediumship, guardian angel readings etc so am going with my friend on Wednesday for a bit of hope and encouragement!!!!!

Ally - all the best for the funeral hunny, they can be tough but you'll be brave   children are amazing when it comes to death etc. Ruby always tells us grandad is with the angels - my MIL told Ruby that her gramma is in heaven and when she sees a rainbow thats gramma - we saw one once and she said I see gramma, then she said OOOPPS - shes just fallen off - they are so funny!!

Karin - huge   to you darl - hope you are ok.

Jacks - when I hear stories about unwanted children just makes me feel like we're doing the right thing, hope you arent battling with things too much x

Tinx - lovely to hear from you babe - well done on your race too - mine is next Sunday eekk - hope Ill be okay!  Pop and see us anytime xx

Sue - hey hunny, hows things?

Pots - good to hear from you too - hope you are coping ok x

Debs - how are you hunny, hope you are doing ok - whats news babe?

A huge hello to whippet and avonqueen and anyone else Ive missed!!

Just going to pick Ruby up from School then off to the hairdressing suppliers with my bf to stock up on cheap goodies!!


----------



## Tinx

Hello sweethearts.

Big group hug is defo the way to go Cath, you are so right.              The emotions on here are certainly cyclical and its all very low at the mo, big hugs to you all. 

Ally darling, so thinking of you at this time, its all so sad for you all. I am sure  that Issy will handle things with great confidence and grace. Thans you so so so much for you kind donation and your lovely card today, you are such a sweetie xxxxxx

Cath, very best of luck for RFL, are you taking it seriously and running to a time? Hope it all goes well and the weather behaves. Best wishes for your reading!

Karin, honey, thinking of you lots and huge hugs  x               

Hugs to each and every one of you xxx

All ok here, Willow is a dream, dry for a week now! Yippee!! House not yet sold but trying not to go bonkers over it all. Not pg au natural, and I doubt I ever will but it still crosssed my mind each month. AF was almost 2 weeks late this month so that did my head in a tad!!! BUT taking every day as it comes and LOVING the fact that I have Willow!

Boobs, will has woken up and is calling for her potty, better dash xx

False alarm she is quiet now??... I dont get on ere too much so I dont want to be too brief!

Hope that you all have a great weekend and that you are able to play and relax and put some of your worries behind you for a while. Take care and  keep on hoping xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Many   all round.

Tinx - Well done Willow   Sorry that AF messed you around    Love to you.

Cath -   for you and   for your sis too.  Hope you had fun at the hairdresser suppliers.

Karin -              Hope you are OK.  We are here to listen if you need us. 

Ally -   Thinking of you.  Hope funerals go as well as possible.

Jacks -   Hope everything goes OK for you.

Hello everyone else. Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Feeling a bit fed up too at the moment.  DH and I can't agree on when to do tx again.  I would rather get going straight away and worry about how to pay for it later but he is more one for having the money first.  Just want to get on with it particularly with Emily starting school this year - think I will be completely lost when she is at school all day, everyday.  Emily went on her school trip on Tuesday and whilst I sometimes crave some time on my own I really missed her and she was only gone until 2.  How am I going to cope come September?  

Sue x


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls

Can I join you, me and DH have now decided to try for a sibling for Jamie, DH was always saying one was enough but after some talking he has agreed to try again.  We've decided to try natural till the end of the year and if not successful by then will look at doing IVF again. I'm going to go out in the next couple of days and get my vitamins.

Nice to meet you all will do personals when I've managed to read back a bit about you all.

Michelle x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Cath -          Cant  imagine how your sister is feeling just now, at least she has you to support her             I have a Sally card and love going in to get my tanning spray  and various other beauty items.

Karin - Hope you are feeling better sweetie, are you gearing up for a BMS marathon?       cos i am      

Jacks - Some of my mums colleagues and people she looks after have swine flu (she's a carer for mentally disabled people)  but she hasnt got it yet and im really surprised as her immune system is low after having breast cancer a few years ago          

Tinx - OMG, Well Done Willow, we have DD in training pants ATM and are planning to do toilet training next week       

Ally -              


Got some new glasses this week and i love them, got 2 pairs of Vera Wang ones, they are fab, still havent found anything to wear to the party in a few weeks but still got time to look around, went shopping yesterday but didnt see anything at all, i have some new bags coming on Tuesday and i really want to use one of them so i'll wait til i try them before i decide what i want.


Michelle - OMG, Welcome, hope you dont need the IVF         How is your gorgeous boy?


Hope you all are well,



x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Good morning girls  

Hope everyone is ok.  Its the first sunny day here in a long while so I'm sure that helps put a smile on my face.  We have Nan's funeral on wed   i'm dreading it really as its not hit DH yet properly and I'm going to be a mess. friday was hard enough and i'd only met her a few times, but Nan is a different matter, dear sweet nan  

I have had my appt come through to start injecting 13th Aug its a bit further away than I thought but the team thought I would need time to grief and get myself together, i think its probably a good idea and it gives me another month to get a bit fitter and try and cram in some runs.  when I was away my customised trainers arrived, i designed them myself and am so chuffed with them.  They have my name on too! they're the Nike running shoe and tehy are powder blue hot pink black and white! I'll try and put a pic on ** or on here if i can.

Debs - your bags sound fab I am so jealous I love shoes and bags! Good luck with the toilet training we are having fun at the mo. sometimes she'll do it fine then others she'll wet herself or store snails(poo) up for days! Its defo been the hardest thing so far! Good luck hun xxx

Sue -   I know what you mean we are going to miss them so much, Issy is only going to nursery for 2 mornings a week but its going to feel strange, I don't know what i'll be like when she starts properly, I think we'll be worse than them! I hope you and Dh can decide soon, I'd keep talking about it and ask him why he wants to wait? we all know that tx can be a long drawn out process sometimes and just because you decide to start again doesn't mean its immenient! you do have 9 months to get used to it!   I just want to get started now, we said we'd start again last Oct and I now have to wait another month!
lots of love hun xxx

Treaco - welcome to the thread and you have come to the right place the girls on here are fab and will help you through the whole rollercaoster, don't know what I would have done without them this time round, they're my rock!!!! Good luck with ttc au naturel and look forward to chatting xxx

A huge hello to everyone! Is it your last meeting tonight Cath?? How is it going?

Hello Tinx glad you got letter and hope your ok. Sorry never got back to you about travelling question must have missed that! I put Issy in pull ups for journey and told her to still tell me! we had a potty handy so we could stop but to be honest she held it till we got there bless her. I'd suggest to stop a couple of times at services even if she doesn't ask and just take her and see if she'll go. Its really hard but don't make a big thing of it to her if you know what I mean, don't tell her what your doing just say Mummy needs a wee do you want one? Good luck hun i won't lie it is stressful! i have to remember to stay calm! Have a lovely holiday sweetheart xxx

Right off to sort some washing and need some food, tummy rumbling what a shame the cupboard is bare!

adios

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Sorry - warning - Im not in a good place right now!! Sorry to post a 'depressing' post but am really struggling today.....everything is just gettin on top of me and my friend who I work with every day is going through IVF and whilst I am trying to be supportive its just brought everything back to me and I feel like bursting into tears.  I was chatting to my bf last night and she said I am always the 'strong' one, I always feel like I have to be strong for everyone else around me - dh (with his dad), MIL (with her bipolar), sister (with her breakup), Ruby (and her problems) and no-one asks me how Im feeling (apart from you lovely ladies) - I feel like Ive hit a brick wall and dont know where to go from here   

Thanks for letting me have a mini-rant!


----------



## Avon Queen

tiger -   big hugs, everyone is so concerned with there own problems, try to rein in your support a little, you need to comfort yourself too    they can manage without leaning on you so much   Dr A Queen prescribes chocolates, Dvds, long soaks in bath, buy yourself a new top, get an early night


----------



## Stokey

just thought I would share this info for all those who wondered if my psychic reading was coming true.

When I had it read in February she said that I would be going in March to start IO tx, which I did, she then said that June was a deciding month which it was as they agreed that clomid wasn't working so to start tx with gondatrophins (like I did with Issy) she then said for some reason they would want me to hang fire for a short while.
I now understand that this refers to Nanna's passing as I should have been starting the day I found out she died and I now have been delayed a month to give ourselves some time. 

Sorry its a me post but just wanted to share as its so wierd how things pan out and when you read back through your readings you find yourself saying "Oh yeah!"


----------



## KW33

Hi aldies,

What a time we are all having. 

*Cath* I think you need to think about yourself a little more ( am a fine one to talk ) with everything going on with you alone it's hare enough without others problems thrown in. Take DR AQ's advice!!!  

*AQ* Can I get one of those prescriptions?!?!? 

*Ally* How strange... suddenly it all makes sense although at the time you didn't know it. Your trainers sound lush. 13th will be here before you know it and in the meantime... get running!!  

*Debs* It not an easy time to shops is it as so many sales around!! Hope you find something suitable fabulous!! I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor this month and have just hit the high (not peak) fertility so marathon starts here!! 

*Michelle* Welome... these ladies are fabulous and a huge support through this tough journey.  that 2009 brings you a natural BFP with no need for TX. 

*Sue* Awww hun  Reaching agreement about ttc is never easy is it. My dh2b is still saying that it will happen naturally (which it might) and will not accept that this time we might need to take the next step. I can understand how you feel with Emily off to school it's a huge transition for you.   

*Tinx* ALWAYS lovely to see you hun ... glad that lovely Willow is bringing you so much joy and big  for managing to be dry... that's a huge 

Big hello to everyone else. I'm having a tough time with that age old problem "other proples pregnacies"  Last week I was at a gathering where I was (yet again ) the only one there with one child and not another at least on the way. My friend asked me to get her bag which she said was on the stairs, so I did, it was huge so I brought it to her and it turned out to be another ladies. I said jokingly that I thought it was my friends as she loves huge handbags and this woman looked at me and said " you only need huge bags when you have 2 children" I almost burst into tears right there.  I know she didn't know but it still hurt so much.  Then another friend of moine is pregnant with her 4th (!!!) she has 3 boys and just found out she's having a girl. I'm truly happy for her but why does she get her dream and I can't have mine 

Anyway, enough of that. We've been to my Mum's in Bristol this weekend and had a lovely time, my girl was spoilt and loved it. 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin -         Never gets easier does it?  Hope that you get your dream very, very soon.      

Ally - Thanks   Hope Wednesday passes as well as possible for you.   Hope 13th comes around quickly for you.

Michelle - Hello and welcome.

Cath - I agree with Karin - time for you to think of yourself.          

Debs - Happy shopping.  Hope toilet training goes well.

Hello Tinx, AQ, Jacks and anyone else.

Already finding this week difficult.  Had a slide show at Emily's Nursery School today which was photos of their school year.  I am always really emotional about these sort of things but was doing OK until the last slide which was a photo of all of her class entitled "Time to say Goodbye".  I was really struggling not to burst into tears - just reminded me that my baby is growing up so fast and how very quickly this school year has passed.  I can see that I am going to be worse on her last day on Friday.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - You are everyones rock, you still need someone to be there to support you                         Theres been so much happening in your life lately that you havent had any time to yourself to just relax, i agree with everything thats been said so far, you need a pampering session to help you relax a bit i think along with a few bottles of wine and lots of chocolate          

Ally - Thats uncanny, who gave you the reading?       

Sue -        Our babies grow so fast       

Karin - Best of luck   


Looks like some                    are needed for us all.


x Debs x


----------



## whippet

Hi folks looks like a few group hugs are needed     lots here are really going throught the mill. We have had bad news also my dad confirmed as having cancer last week, going to see consultant tomorrow to see if surgery an option and if it is its a really big op with only a 30% 5 year survival rate. Has made us take stock tho and instead of waiting till later in the year we have booked appt. for this wed for me to have a repeat AMH ( this is all the clinic want). If this ok we are going to cycle straight away and since i just finished a period we would look to start d/r in a fortnight if they can fit us in. Hope the luck and spirits lift a bit for us all and oh yes hi AQ how are those gorgeous twinnies of yours doing?

whippet x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Awwww thanks girlies for all your    really appreciated.  I went home and had a mini-meltdown just burst into tears and little Ruby she was such a darling, giving me cuddles and asking what was wrong - I would never show my emotion to her but it just came out so I had to say I was fine and just had something in my eye!! Ended up arguing with dh and went to bed at 9pm - was glad of it really as Ive been so tired I needed an early night!!! Still not feeling great today but gonna power on........

Ally - I find that too, its only when I look back on readings that Ive had it all makes sense - just hope my reading tomorrow will lift my spirits (pardon the pun!) a little!!!!

Avon - thanks hunny, I like your prescription (although will skip the chocolate!) just need to find a slot in my busy diary for some 'me' time!!!! Thanks for you PM too - you are a true ff!!

Karin -    I often wonder whether if I am lucky enough to have another child through natrually or adoption whether I will still feel bitter towards pg ladies - Id like to think not but somehow I think the pain will always be with us.  Glad you enjoyed the time with your mum.

Sue - thanks hun, I am also feeling the time passing by too quickly and whilst I wouldnt change these last few years as time is going by the age gap between children is getting bigger and bigger  

Debs - thanks for your lovely message - a pampering session is a must I think.  My friend is having a designer handbag party on the 7th August so am going to be needing some tips from you for the perfect bag!!!!

Whippet - Im so sorry to hear about your father - I can empathise with your situation, makes us all realise that there is no point in waiting for things, good on you for starting straight away with your next tx - no time like the present!


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi guys, just popping in to catch up - sounds like alot of you are having a really tough time of it at the mo, with family illnesses, bereavements, break-ups, etc.      

Nothing much to report here, just sending lots of hugs to those who need them,


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Splodge - thanks hunny!

Avon & Ally - sorry got my post mixed up - the PM message was meant for you Ally!!!! its cos you both begin with A!!

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

haha but i am a true FF too      sorry its short had a crap night and over-tired today


----------



## Shoe Queen

Avon - of course you are sweetie    Hope you manage to get some well deserved rest today!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - How sweet of Ruby.  Hope things look up for you very soon.      Think you have got it very right - the main reason I am finding it so hard with Emily starting school is that it just reminds me that I am no nearer to having another and as you say the age gap is getting bigger and bigger. 

Avon - Hope you have a better night tonight.

Ally - Thinking of you tomorrow.      

Whippet - So sorry to hear about your dad. Good luck for starting tx.

Debs - Thanks  

Hello and many   to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi all, Just a quickie as got a lot oon today despite nt feeling great.  

BMS marathon going okay, no peak on monitor yet though but only cd15 

Wanted to send everyone huge hugs... we are really going through it here. 

          

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Thanks everyone for your well wishes 'll let you know how it goes.  I know i'm going to be a mess! its raining hard here so that sets the mood perfectly doesn't it??!!!

speak later on

lots of love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Feeling much better today, went home last night and dh arrived with two huge bunches of flowers - one roses and the other sunflowers - he thought that I needed them    Looking forward to my reading tonight and hoping for an uplift!

Ally - thinking of you today hunny   

Karin -   

Sue -   

And huge   to everyone else that needs it right now!!

Cath xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning everyone

A 'me' post Im afraid - I went to see the psychic last night....
She was amazing - never seen anyone as good as her............

My reading was about 1/2 hour long - without going into everything in detail, she was very accurate with names, she knew all about me - even knew about my diet and things (very strange).  She had my grandmother there who was giving me messages - all very accurate.  She talked a lot about my partner D (dh) and his work and my work etc. - again all very accurate. She told me Id lost a baby last year and that it wasnt their time, at this point I got a bit teary but she said the last 18 months had been c**p for me but that the universe was changing and things are turning around.  By this time next year I will have had my baby boy!! She said it wasnt adoption or IVF but that I would be going to a very hot climate in September (OZ) and it would be a time for relaxing and rejuvination and I will fall pregnant - will definitely be having a baby boy (how weird - why does everyone keep saying this!!!!).  She talked loads about Ruby said she was an ANGEL - with blonde curly hair, massive eyes, very gentle but heck of a temper on her - so strong willed when she is 15 we'd have massive problems with her but nothing would stand in her way and she would make a massive difference in the world.  She asked if my brother was in spirit world or dh's brother as he is looking over me - (my mum had a m/c of a baby boy).  She also said someone close to dh was looking after me (she even named him!), a young boy who died tragically - this is the bit that spooked me - years ago dh's brother lived in france with family and the boys were like brothers - one night under mysterious circumstances the boy was found on a country road and his body had been decapitated and had died a tragic death - this woman basically told me the details of his death and he had been run over by an articulated lorry - this boy was also watching over me and is in my house with me!

Sorry for warbling on but feeling so much more positive now and as she is about the 100th person to tell me I will get pg again I am going to start believing - she told me to be patient, dont chase things and let them come to me!!!

P.S.  When I got home last night dh was away so was a bit scared esp. when I went into the kitchen and the lights started flickering!!!!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

Wow Cath thats amazing! Everyone keeps telling you about baby boy! This woman sounded so accurate with details etc! how very exciting. Bet you can't wait to get to OZ now! not long!


----------



## Shoe Queen

I know - I am definitely going to follow her advice - relax about things (maybe meditate) and wait for him to come to me!!! Been thinking about you hun, how did it go yesterday?


----------



## Stokey

It was a beautiful service and the funeral directors were fantastic.  I was fine till Issy got hold of her aunty nets hand and said "don't cry nanna knapper is with the angels she's sleeping!" well that did it i started nan annette started and uncle kev had to walk off with "something in his eye" there were loads of really old photos on boards at the wake charting nanna's life, she had a horrific childhood and was abused by her aunty because both her parents died when she was a few months old. but when she met grandad harry at 15 thats when her life really started and they were soul mates.  strangely enough there was 10 years+ difference between nanna and grandad like there is between Craig and I, and Craig really looks like his grandad. at least we know there're together again.     thanks hun it was a toughie and felt emotionally drained when i flopped into bed last night, i had another secret little weep then, i just can't believe shes not here anymore xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally -          

Cath - WOW, thats amazing, i said a few months ago i'd like to go see a woman my Dh and mum went to see, im going to see if my MIL can take H tomorrow so i can see her, your reading was amazing, im so happy that you are feeling more positive again      

Karin - How are you sweetie?    

R4F - How is the family?  


Hope you all are well, its wine night tonight    


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally -       

Debs - what do you mean wine night tonight?  Its wine night every night in our house!!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Ally -              

Debs - Enjoy the wine.

Cath - Great reading - particularly as everything you already know was so accurate.  Definitely something recurring with having baby boy.  Hasn't September come up before as well?        

Karin - Hope you are OK.      

Hello everyone else.  

Emily has asked for the complete impossible now - she would like a big sister.  I have told her she would have to make do with her big cousin.  I guess I am quite lucky in a way that she has never been interested in having a little brother or sister so I have never had to deal with the heartache of her asking (guess she may change her mind though). She also gets very jealous if I cuddle a baby.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - yes September has come up a lot!!!!!

I know all too well how it feels hun   Ruby is constantly asking for a brother or sister and it breaks my heart, all her friends have brothers or sisters so I say the same she has her cousin, my nephew and she knows hes her cousin but to wind me up she calls him 'my baby sister!'.  We were looking in one of her books earlier and its about the body etc. and there was a bit in there about babies in the womb and we were trying to explain thats where babies come from and I showed her a picture of me when I was pg with her and she thought it was amazing, seemed to grasp it all very well until she said 'mummy, when you get me a baby brother or sister Ill grow them in my tummy for you'!! so funny   I just hope it will be true one day!!! 

xx


----------



## KW33

Me poast....

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I WANT ANOTHER BABY!!!

Yesterday a lovely little old lady was watching Emma in Tescos then she looked at me and said "Awww... she's just gorgeous... (wait for it...) don't you tink you should hurry up and have another, you're make lovely babies"        

I have nothing else to say but send hugs to all my lovely h4am ladies... the ones who "get it" when others around me don't.    You are the best.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

oh Karin    yes I get it hun its such a rotten feeling init! 2 of my good friends have just had babies within days of each other and I'm seeing one of them on Sunday and I know i'll be fighting back the tears. why why why why why why why why?? life is so unfair at times we should all have the right to have children when we want them. I get so angry when friends complain about labour and hospitals and midwifes not co-operating etc etc, I'm just sat there thinking at least you can have babies and not be poked and prodded and have months of meetings and appts and scans and drugs and pain and thats not to say you'll even have a baby at the end of it all! I want to scream from the roof sometimes of the injustice of it all!
I think we are all having a really tough time at the moment and we need something to take our minds of it! I think i'm going stir crazy    need to do something that i can throw myself into!
We're always here for one another which is great and I treasure all you ladies for the support and strength you give me xxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Oh Ladies,

I am feeling exactly the same hence disappearing for a while. Most of my friends are either pg or have siblings now and it breaks my heart. I am feeling emotional and pants. Just wanted to send you all some      whilst I love the support this thread gives me its still so tough isn't it.

Sorry for the lack of personals.

Jacks xx


----------



## strawbs

Just sending a big group       to all you lovely ladies.  Don't give up hope

strawbs xx


----------



## Tinx

Hello ladies!

Just to say that I am joining in with your emotional-ness!!! I too am so desperate for another and its just PANTS not being able to do anything about it. I am sick of buying all my friends` presents for their newborns and nothing for myself. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
We are visiting friends with their 3 wk od boy next week, will be packing bundles of tissues I can tell you! Still not seen one friend and her boy must be ni on 3 months now, feel awful but cant cope.

OK, enough, enough! Willow is heaven, I am soooooooooooooooo lucky tx worked with her, we may get lucky with our final fet, still got a little sparkle of hope to cling to .....................................

Moving on, how are you ladies? Lovely to catch up with you all.


Thinking of you so much Stokey, have a good cry hon, let it all out. Then snuggle your loved ones and have a munch on some choc!!!! Thanks so much for your pm, love ya xx

Cath, OMG!!!! your psychic sound phenominal, wish we could all see her. WOW!! Bring on Sept eh!!!! How is Ruby doing babe?? Lots of love to you all.

Karin, I am with you all the way angel, we all feel the same, its so tough but phew, we have each other xx Bloody strangers and their poxy comments. Boycot Tesco and go elsewhere!!

Jacks, know what you mean hon, am with you too!!!! AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of love xx

Strawbs, will try very hard to keep the faith and keep hoping xxx Hope that you are well xx

Sue, big hugs hon. Well done with coping with Emily`s comments, so hard to keep calm and to not cry with all their words eh xx

Debs, hi ya!!! Hope you are ok xx

Missing you all heaps, so I do check up on here more than I intended really! Its odd, I need the space yet think of you all loads and miss you all terribly. All ok, but bms feels like a joke as whats the point... hard to keep up the pma BUT in other ways its all more fun aand lighthearted as its almost like, whats the point!!!!
Willow now dry 3 weeks, with only 2 accidents! Am less scared about the long drive now as she always tells me when she needs a wee. Today though, on way home from my parents (45 min drive) she twice told me to " stop car, potty time please" so I duly did stop the car and we did do potty time ( in the rain!!, my straightened hair then wasnt so straight!!) but both times was a false alarm! Better safe than sorry!!! BUT if she does that too often on the way to Bristol, our 4 hr drive will rapidly become 8hrs!!!!!! AH!!!!

Ok, have prattled on enough!!!! Lots of love to you all. Keep your chins up and spread the hope!!
All my love, Tinx xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Tinx - I feel like that about bms too - have all but given up.  Wow - Willow is doing so well with potty training. 

Jacks -          

Ally - It is frustrating listen to other complaining - when we think they are so lucky.  Was talking to someone the other day and she told me she was pregnant from the third time and then went on to say she didn't really want any more - felt like slapping her.  

Karin -          I know I don't know what I would do without you all.

Hello and  many  to everyone else.

Well as expected I found Emily's last day at Nursery quite hard - especially as she came home with all the things they had being using throughout the year.  The thing that really topped it though was I was talking to one of the other mums (who is pregnant with her 3rd) and we were saying how it was sad it was that it was their last day.  She then said to me - it must be really sad for you because you only have one.  Not sure how I held it together after that - feel like I have been completely written off for having any more.   

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Lovelys,


Cath -        

TInx - We are potty training DD at the moment too, only just started but she'd rather play and wet her pants than tell us she wants the potty    , she's great some times but not others.

Karin -          

Strawbs - Have you forgotten to tell us a little something or have i just forgot?  

Sue -        

Jacks -        


Looks like we all need a hig at the moment, lets hope Strawbs will start a trend and we'll all get our BFP's.


x Debs x


----------



## strawbs

Debs
I have a very very tentative BFP, only 5weeks after my m/c so incredibly nervous and worried.  I have been monitored and so far my bloods are doing really well.  Holding out for a scan soon and lots of              that this is a sticky one.

I had already booked to see Mr ******* (m/c consul) that was before my bfp so he has put me on aspirin, high strength vit d, metformin and cyclogest.

For those with irregular cycles the secret to the bfp I m/c was the clearblue fertility monitor-1st cycle of using it I got the bfp.  With this one, who knows just lucky

Please ladies don't give up hope

strawbs xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Massive    for everyone - I am trying to get into positive mode so will try and keep all your spirits up as you have done for me lately. On a really positive note, I completed the Race for Life this morning in under an hour so feeling very pleased with myself:

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=2995069&id=666461752

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=2995077&id=666461752

xx

/links


----------



## Gemma B

Hi girls I've been reading for ages now and wondered if i could join you?
Quick background is had 3ivf treatments and 1 FET at jessops got our long awaited miracle with 3rd ivf all treatments at jessops. well Thomas is now 4 and half and ive talked dh round into having ONE more go as i think i would regret it when older if i haven't tried for a sibling for T,I been having acupuncture since dec hoping i mite get pg with that and no treatment but it hasn't worked so far(we did acupuncture for last 2 cycles). We went to jessops in June-god it was strange going back!! we go for needle training 15th aug then start ivf on my aug af which is due 20th we decided on aug as i work at a special needs schools so i got 7wks off now so can take T with me for bloods and scans and not worry about getting him to nursery and me to work.
I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone and I'm hoping by joining you guys thats i will post more as found the cycle thread really usefull last time but I'm afraid ive got into the habit of reading and not posting.
Hope you all have had a good weekend we are going away to a lodge on tues til fri we are taking his nan with us we went last yr it was very relaxing!! then back for 2days then away at bil new caravan in skeggy for week so will try and post in between all the packing!!!!
Tiger Well done on Race for life-brill time.
Strawbs- huge congrats on your bfp fingers crossed for you hun.
Gemmax


Gemmaxx


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya gemma just a quick one on my way out, i had tx at jessops, they are fab arent they. good luck. thomas is an excellent choice of name


----------



## Stokey

Hiya!

Thank goodness its sunshining!

Strawbs - Thats fantastic news hun, so pleased for you after your sad news a few weeks ago. Take it easy hun and let us know how that all important first scan goes! The bloods sound very good and encouraging!        put your feet up for a few weeks and let the others take the strain your busy growing another human being xxxxxx

Cath - Well done hunny! the pics on ** are brilliant you look amazing even after doing all that running, and how cute does R look! Did she do it with you? I need your address (PM me) and I can send my sponsor off to you. Hope your having a better week so far! xxx

Gemma - Hello Hun and welcome to the thread! Your in very capable hands and the girls on here really are a tower of strength and good fun. They'll cheer you up when your feeling down and celebrate when you reach a milestone! I really hope that your next attempt is successful hun     enjoy your days away, it does you the world of good and you can face anything when you get back! Look forward to chatting xxxx

Hello to Sue, Debs, Karin, AQ, Jacks, Tinx, and anyone else I have forgot! 

Fab news for another of the H4AM girls this morning (Marielou) and the birth of Sam Michael, shes an inspiration to us all! Well Done hunny xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - thanks hun please dont feel obliged to sponsor me, if you want to though - the link is below: feeling very positive this week and going to start doing some meditation over the next few weeks - also looking into other avenues re. career, cant say too much at this point but involves something I should have done a long time ago - on that subject - how is the jewellery line going - may need some tips from you in the future if you dont mind 

Gemma - hi and welcome, look forward to chatting.........

Strawbs - hope it all goes well for you hun.

Avon queen, Debs, Karin, Sue, Jacks, Tinx and all the girls - hope you are all doing ok.

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/catherinesaunders

/links


----------



## Stokey

I've done it hun! Of course i'd sponsor you, well done chic xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -         

Karin -         

Strawbs - How are you feeling?


Just read maries news, a new baby boy, how lovely,


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies ,

*Cath* Well done hun... that's brilliant... will go and sponsor you after I finished this.  I'm intrigued as to your possible career change?   I'm glad that your reading has made you feel more positive... we all need that!! 

*Ally* I too saw Marilou's news... brilliant news. How did it go yesterday visiting your friend? 

*Tinx* ALWAYS lovely to hear from you and gorgeous Willow. 

*Jacks* We are here so don't disappear.  

*Debs* How has the marathon gone? 

*Sue* That must have been so hard on you hun.    Poeple make the most awful comments and I know that sometimes they don't know our situations but that doesn't make it hurt any less. 

*Strawbs* So happy for your news as you know.  Waiting for the scan is always hard never mind the trauma you have been through recently. We're here to support you. You bloods sound great. 

*AQ* How are things with you?

*Gemma*  and WELCOME Look forward to getting to know you. 

Anyone that I've missed... 

We are currently on cd 20 having got a peak fertility ready on cd18/19. Managed plenty of BMS all last week and over the weekend so will have one more "try" tomorrow night (dh2b away tonight) and the the waiting begins...

I really hope we are all joining Strawbs soon... we need a rush on BFPS on here...   

   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Hola

Hi all!
Well, back from a 3-week holiday and ready to start the next exciting round of treatment...will it ever end
X Hola


----------



## KW33

Hola Hola  , 

Did you have a lovely holiday?

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Karin.... you know how I feel about the monitor this is your month    

Well done cath..you are sounding so upbeat and positive since your reading-you go girl.

Hola how was your holiday?

Gemma welcome to the thread

Hi to Ally, debs, tinx, sue AQ, Jacks

well done marielou...another boy how lovely!!  enjoy every precious moment as I am sure you will

No news here, still holding onand just about managing, this wait is TORTURE.  I have backache intermittenly so just wish that would stay right away (how my m/c have both started), but generally feeling tired and sh1t so that is all good    .  (.)(.) are huge and nips are big.  Have been wretching in the mornings but don't have much faith in that as a sign as was still wretching with my last 3days after m/c started


will keep you posted
strawbs xx


----------



## KW33

*Strawbs* Well we've definitley done all we can!!!  weirdly though I have all ov pains and twinges today when peaks were yesterday and Saturday? 

stay strong hun... 

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Karin I think you ov just shortly after the peak so 12-36 hours I think, but you need the sperm lying in waiting as the egg doesn't survive long.  You have done all you can so just      .  I really never believed it would work for me but tbh with very long cycles like mine, the one I conceived on and m/c was heading for 38 I think we were running out of steam on the bms front and although we still tried every other day I think it is good to do it more oftem than that at the exact time of ov.  Now you have the wiat for the period sign or test early (in my case!!), apparently that can flash for 2-5 days before your period comes or bfp.  I only lasted with it flashing for 2 and tested (but was feeling sick and tired and kind of knew!)

so hope it works for you

xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

kw33 - hiya chick, good luck for this cycle    im ok thanks, bit tired today

hola - sending positive vibes for your next try       

strawbs - hang on in there


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Stawbs, FAB news, hang on in there and sending you lots of        

Karin oooooo lots of       to you too and thanks hun I'm still here just posting a little eless at the mo till I get my head back together.  

Hola hope you had a great hol.

Cath well done you on the Race for life and even more exciting news on the spirtualist    

Welcome Gemma.

Sue, oh hun how hurtful, we haven't written you off hun    

Tinx so lovely to hear from you as always  

Hi to everyone else  hope you are all feeling a little better, some     anyway!

Well I am one very proud mummy, T hasn't had an accident for over a week now when it comes to weeing amd loves his "big boy pants" just wish I could crack him pooing in the potty. He seems scared and asks me to put on a nappy, even though he does try without  

I'm away next week so just in case I don;t get chance to log on just wanted to wish you all some        

Big hugs

Jacks xxx


----------



## KW33

*Jacks* As long as you know we're here for you.     clever boy T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## jrhh

Awwwwwwwh thanks  

xxxx


----------



## Stokey

well done Tom! Don't worry Jacks i'm having fun with Issy and her poo's.  She held it for 6 days so the dr gave me suppositries (sP) to stick up her bottom! Not a pleasant experience for either of us! poor little mite, it did do the trick but am continuing with pull ups as she has wee's down to a tee now and I don't want to scare her anymore!
Hang in there hun he's doing fab!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

Feeling very positive again this morning - my rose quartz bracelet turned up in the post today so have set about wearing it - hoping its going to bring me more positivity and banish feelings of bitterness, jealousy and resentment - wow....its got its work cut out  

Am busy planning the next few weekends so thats keeping my mind active - dh and I are hosting a barbie this weekend with the boy that I work with and his girlfriend and my work colleague and good friend - who is currently on the 2ww after having IVF this week - so trusting the weather forecast when it says its going to be sunny!!  I have also been invited to Bristol for the weekend in August for my friend's 30th birthday - its a suprise, her sister has organised it so ordered two new dresses yesterday - one of them fits like a dream (very Cheryl Cole style) and the other is like a sack so I know which one Im wearing!!! Aparantly we are having a pole dancing afternoon on the Saturday - not too sure about that but with about 30 of us going should be a good laugh - Im also going with my sister so that will cheer her up Im sure!!

Karin - lots of   for you this month hun - I have just ov this week but not BMS for us - right now Im not putting too much emphasis on it and just gonna take it easy and see what happens for us over the next few months!! As far as the career goes, wanna do something Ive always been interested in so looking into design, fashion or beauty (make up artistry) - will continue to do my job but do this initially as a hobby and see where it takes me.......

Ally - thanks for the sponsor hunny and fab news with Issy on the potty front - can totally sympathise with the suppositries though, we had to start out with those when R was about 6 months old and it was truly horrendous, be careful as it made R very conscious about them and we had mega problems when it came to changing her nappy and things - she used to get very distraught - If you want any advice on the subject - feel free to ask - feel like Im a bit of a 'poo expert' these days!!!! 

Debs - how you doing?  

Jacks - hi lovely how you doing?  Fab news with T and his big boy pants !!!!!! Are you going anywhere nice on hols?

Strawbs - hang on in there hunny, Im sure everything will be fine - I suffered terrible backache when I got my BFP with Ruby and had it all through pg so Im sure its normal and not necessarily a bad sign  

Hola - welcome back from your hols - when you starting?

Huge   to everyone 

xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Cath* You sound so positive it's fab!!!!  Bracelet must be working as we speak. Good to be busy for the next few weekends, have to say I've been on a pole dancing lesson (bear in mind I'm 3 times the size of you!!) and it really was such good fun. A good giggle. Career change sounds perfect for you... Maybe you can do my wedding make up?! 

*Ally* Poor Issy... I looked after a little girl when I was a nanny with similar issues... it's not easy. 

So cd 21 here and going for bms tonight and then we're done for this cycle... phew!!! So guaranteed toorrow I'll start sinking and being all negative.  No idea when AF would be due as ov so late  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Hola

Good morning all!
What a strange day...first time that Lilia is in nursery and I am not working (I quit just before the holidays)...well, I'll get busy organising my best friend's wedding! Nice task.
Cath - you need to be my key advisor on adoption. I really want to adopt from overseas, regradless of whether the next tx works or not... So good to hear that you are upbeat! I'll start downregging next week Wednesday.
Karin - the ups and downs are hard to handle...try and enjoy the bms tonight anyway...
X Hola


----------



## KW33

*Hola* When is BF getting married? I could do with some organising help....  I'm getting married next year. Must be strange to have no worrk and L at nursery... have a quiet coffee/tea!!!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hola - I also have very strong feelings about adopting from overseas, esp when you see all those orphaned children.  A friend of mine has just come back from Uganda, she spent some time out there teaching the children, she posted all her photos on ******** and I have to admit I wanted to adopt them all - the little ones were soooo gorgeous!  I do know its not that easy though, you have to be approved in this country first before you an adopt internationally so you will still have to go through the process of prep meetings, homestudy, panel etc. the only exception I believe is China but it comes with a hefty price, you have to pay about £5,000 for the homestudy alone so Im led to believe?  How exciting organising the wedding - Id love to be an event planner!!!!

Karin - would love to do your makeup


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - You'd be fabulous as a make up artist, i love make up too    

Karin -       The marathon only lasted a few steps as H was up most nights last week, 2 being sick again then she said there was a man in her room and it really scared her, its strange for her to call it a man as every man she sees she calls a boy even if he's 90.

ALly -      Poor Issy, hope she doesnt need many more suppositorys.

Hola - Hope you have a nice day.

Jacks - Can you ask Tom to have a word with Hannah about being dry as she knows what to do but refuses to do anything in the potty.


Having a relaxing glass of wine just now, feel a bit like a lush drinking at this time but DH wants me to be relaxed for tonight     Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

You enjoy your vino hunny - you deserve it!


----------



## KW33

Morning

Feeling very low this morning, with tummy ache  Just want to feel healthy.

*Debs* Poor H... hope she's feeling better now.  Wish I had had a glass of wine last night... BMS marathon now over 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

aahh Karin - huge     and tummy rubs and lots of              for this months wait.xxxxx

Debs - I had to join you last night too on the plonk front, although no BMS for me, we hardly do it anymore as we both think whats the point! Thats terrible isn't it??!! We're both knackered at the end of the day that all we think about is sleep!!! God must be getting old! Hope your BMS went to plan and lots of                 for you too xxxx

Tiger -     this career change sounds fab hun! you go girl, if you need anything let me know. I found my diploma the other day in "photographic and bridal make-up" it was such good fun but feels soooo long ago now! Whats your next step/plan? and tell me your trick of putting on false eyelashes as I can not do it!   I might be picking yor brains on the poo front too, that was a horrible ordeal and i'm sure its frightened her more! This toilet/potty training has defo been the hardest thing so far! any help greatly appreciatd! xxxxxxx

Hola - Hope you had a lovely time on your jollies and huge good luck for this up and coming cycle, I hope the trip away is just what you needed!          xxxxxxx

Hello to everyone, it seems sunny so far today but expecting rain later, really am fed up with this weather, another crap summer!! MIL is coming today and shes not doing so well since Nan died so hopefully she'll be ok!I'm taking Issy to a test run and the play group tomorrow morning as she starts properly in Sept! she's sooo excited bless her! Its going to feel strange for me though!

have a good day everyone chat more later

love u love me xxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - IM addicted to the make up tutorials on Youtube, thay have quite a few for eyelash application too as its something im rubbish at but would wear them if im going out somewhere, going to try them for my night out on Saturday.

Karin - Hope you feel better soon sweetie         

Cath - How are you and Ruby today?

Jacks - Hope you are ok.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

We are off to a soft play centre today with friend... I'll be exhausted by 12!!!  Still not right in the tummy area... very unsettling. 

*Debs* I keep saying I want to try falsies.... so glam.

*Ally* Hope the test run goes well... for you and Issy!! 

Big hello's to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Karin - you poor love - whats up hun, what sort of pain are you getting?  Hope you manage to enjoy your soft playing!!!

Ally - Im with you hun, Ive been a bit like whats the point on the BMS front if it doesnt get us anywhere - but thats about to change - its gonna be a B**kathon in our house from next month    ooh perhaps you could give me some tips about the make up course - think thats def the area Ill be going into.... with regard to the false eyelashes - I LOVE THEM!!! although did have a bit of a disaster with them on my birthday - the trick to them is tweezers and a cocktail stick and some good glue - I ran out of mine on the day of my birthday so was frantically looking for a substitute - I used superglue!!    please, please do not ever use superglue - my eyes were burning for days!!!!!!!

Debs - will have to take your advice and have a look at the tutorials on Youtube!!!  How are you today?

Last day of work for me this week and Ruby is going to her nannies for weekend so lots of rest and vino for me - got friends coming over Sat night so gonna get to work on my secret receipe for Sangria!!!!!


----------



## Stokey

ow ow Cath Please please please can I have that recipe for Sangria!!! I love the stuff! Hope you have a fab weekend and anytime you want to pick brains go for it! I'll do my best its been a few years! and thanks for tip on lashes, OUCH supergluegate sounded hell!

Karin - I hope it subsides today hun! Is it normal for you to get this pain? Is it Ov pain? Hope Emma enjoys her softplay xx

I didn't take Issy this morning as she is full of a cold and it wouldn't be fair to take her like that. They have said when she starts in Sept I can sit with her the first couple of times to ease her in, but I think she'll be fine, it will be me thats the mess!!!

Have just started building our family tree and need to go and pick my grans brains! with Nan dying its just highlighted to me how important it is to write these things down when you can! I love family history etc.  Did anyone watch Chris Moyles last night on BBC?? It was brilliant and he got me blubbing!

anyway off to mum's to quiz gran

catch u later

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - secret ingredient is brandy!!!!!!

Im sure Issy will be fine at school and as you say, its us mums that do all the  

I love family trees too and am starting to do my own, am also doing it in preparation for the adoption as well - we have a HUGE family - italian descent and my great-grandmother was one of 13 children!! On my dad's side - his mum was one of 11 and his dad was one of 14!!!! seems such a shame I had a struggle to produce 1 child  

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Lovelys,


Cath - Youtube also has some amazing make up tuorials, i subscribed to a girl called panace82 i think and she is fab, theres loads of make up reviews on there too, i actually got my eyeliner (Urban Decay 24/7) from a reccomendation on there.  Hope you have a fab weekend  

Karin - Hope you feel better soon      

Ally - I tried to do my family tree a few years ago but there wasnt t he resources there are now, might give it another go.



Had DD at a kids craft area earlier and she loved it, will definately take her again.


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Its really interesting stuff and am doing quite well so far!

Cath we might be related!! My great grandma was Italian and was 1 of 13! Its very interesting as her mother was Italian and her father was Irish and they lived in Dublin, they we're tinkers on the river Liffey! My great grandma (1 of 13) was adopted by a policeman and his wife who lived in Beverley east yorkshire. SHe met my great grandfather there and they had 4 daughters and their youngest is my gran! shes now 90! she got all the old documents out for me to look at today, I actually saw and got to hold my great grans birth certificate form 1877! WOW I love this stuff!
One of my great grans sisters went to live in Oz and married someone called Canneaux.  Do you have any relies in Oz? How weird would it be if we were distantly related! I hope you have success with yours and yes I agree all those babies and I can't produce any on my own!! 

Debs - Genes reunited is very good and easy to use plus you can contact other people too! I have contacted a relative that i didn't know i had today! I've had no response so far though! Good luck hun and thanks for the utube tip!

going for a run now i think its still really sunny so feel like i should

back later hopefully

love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Phew I'm worn out... those soft play center are great but exhausting!!

*Ally* I don't think it's ov pain as been going on for over a week. Belly is very uncomfortable and just odd, not right.  I love family history too, so fascinating.

*Cath* The pain is just wierd not like anything I've had before and it all feel wrong in there if you know what I mean? Bored with it now to be honest wish it would just go.  Ooooh nasty eyelash moment, will def not use anything other than eyelash glue when I finally give them a go!!! How is Ruby doing?

*Debs* The kids craft area sounds fab... messy play anywhere that's not home is always good!! 

Hugs for everyone. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Sorry not be around for a few days - been feeling sorry for myself (again!)

Karin - Hope you are OK and feel better soon.      

Ally - That all sounds really interesting.  Hope Issy is OK now.    I know what you mean I was a complete mess when Emily started Nursery School last September (I am anticipating the same again this year).  She loved it and was no problem.

Debs - Craft area sounds good - always good if they are making a mess somewhere other than home.

Cath - Hope you enjoy your weekend. 

Hola - Hope planning BF wedding is going well.

Jacks - Hope you are OK.  

Hello everyone else. Hope you are all OK.  

Trying to keep ourselves busy during the holidays.  Everything for the under fives seems to stop for the school holidays. Weather was nice enough to go to the park today.  Might see if I can organise a day out with a couple of her friends next week.  Almost one week down - six to go.

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say a quick hello as we are hopefully away over the weekend. We have had to postpone it for a few days as Tom still has a horrid cough, and very weird spots and is on antibiotics.  

Big hugs to you all and here's to lots of       

Jacks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

A very quick one from me - very busy organising stuff for the party later so just wanted to say hi - will prob catch up with you ladies in the next few days - Ruby is away so dh and I spending quality time together (with friends!!!) and alcohol!!!

Just to say Ally - will post a bit more about the family as well - my father is of Irish decent so am made up of Italian, Irish and Welsh genes! and also got an interesting story to tell of one of my relatives going over to Oz - have a newspaper article about it somewhere - he was the only survivor left on a boat or something and he had one match on him with which he lit a candle which led the way - sounds bizzarre and have probably not articulated it very well but will dig out the article to remind myself - so there you go - we must be related!!!! 

Promise to get back to personals later......

Lots of Love xxxxx


----------



## Stokey

Cath - Is your maiden name Milligan? I have just found out that my great great grandparents were Milligans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG are we
Have a fab party Cuz      

Jacks - I hope Tom is ok hun? Poor little thing is it chickenpox? How is he doing on the pills? Big hugs to you both     xxx

Sue -     don't apologise for feeling sad, we're here if you want to chat and are always supporting you hun, your never alone sweetheart. 
Its fun planning things to do isn't it.  You have inspired me to organise doing something either today or tomorrow! might take Issy to chatsworth farm as it is lovely there, i can recommend it.

Karin - How are you feeling hun? Has the pain subsided? Do you think it could be a   pain, if you know what I mean? what CD are you on now? Hope the menu planning went well. xxx

Well its sort of sunny here but not brilliant I have a 101 jobs to do and not had a good sleep last night, my legs are sore from running and keeping me awake! also issy was awake in the middle of the night saying she was frightened and wanted to sleep with me, hence we got no sleep!
Right washing to sort and guinea pigs to clean out! Fish has been done so he's happy and DH has just nipped to chippy for lunch! Yum!

speak later 

love me xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Can i come tonight?     Going out with Dh as DD is off at the PIL's for the night, already had a couple of large ones with lunch  

Ally - OMG, You and the mad welsh woman could be related   

Karin - Have a fab weekend.

Jacks -     

Sue - The school hols started here 3 weeks ago so only 4 more to go.



Hope you all are well, off out tonight with DH for a very drunken night out    will check back in tomorrow.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Bit sad today as we were supposed to be off for a long weekend to my Nan's but this morning she rang and said she was feeling really poorly so we cancelled.  going to have some family time at home as dh2b off Mon/Tues so that should be nice and we might have a couple of days out to farms etc.

*Cath* Bet your party is starting... have a fab time!!!! Found a new dodgy relation?!?!?!  You know what they say... you can't choose your family!!!  

*Ally* Found a new dodgy relation?!?!?!  You know what they say... you can't choose your family!!!   Seriously how spooky would that be!! My tummy is still not right and some wired things are going on... cd25 today and felt that AF had started seriously today, rushed to the loo only to find some very (tmi sorry ) gloopy cm and lots of it. I just think the clomid/met is messing with my body.

*Jacks* Poor Tom.  Hope the anti biotics kick in soon and he's feeling much better.

*Sue* Sorry you are feeling so low... Ally's right we are always here for a hug or to let off steam. 

Big hugs for everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girlies

What a fab night we had, I made the sangria and it was lovely, got through two jugs in record time - then onto the gin!!! Considering the amount I drank and the time I got to bed (this morning) Ive had a productive little day! Ruby will be home soon so made the most of cleaning up the aftermath and sorting kitchen cupboards and no hangover yippeee!!!! Woke up to fnd my dh best mate had stayed the night, hes just split from his girlfriend who is a complete mentalist and given him such a hard life the last few years so he was glad to get out and felt like a weight had been lifted, you can imagine after everyone had gone the three of us, sat around the firepit singing kum by ya (only kidding) putting the world to rights it was fab!!!

Ally - OMG are you serious chick? we need to get conversing and find out if we really are related - how mad would that be!!!!!

Karin   hope nan will be ok hun, be nice to have some family time though.  How are those symptoms doing? do you think it could be a BFP this month??

Debs - hope the hangover is ok today! Would have been fab if we all lived closer, you girls would have been more than welcome to come to any party I have - can just imagine what the topic of conversation would be though eh!!!

Jacks - hope you are ok sweet and that little Tom is going ok too.

Sue -   ah bless you hun, can totally relate to feeling low - hope you can find some solace here with us though.  We all understand what you are going through!

Well I dont know whats going on with me right now , dont think ive gone all spiritual or anything but have been reading a book called The Secret.  Has anyone heard/read it? its absoultely life changing.  Its all about the universe and the laws of attraction, basically its all about a positive attitude.  If you are positive then positive things will come to you, very much what the psychic woman told me but it makes so much sense.  The universe doesnt understand negative thoughts and it you continue to be down or negative then you will attract more negativity.  Simple things like saying 'I wish the rain would stop' well by using the word stop its negative so if you changed your thinking to 'it would be nice if the sun came out' you attract positivity.  Ive been using this method for the last week or so and I have to say it really works!! Im going to concentrate on positive things now and not feel sorry for myself about the infertility as I think its having a detrimental affect on me..... anyway - philosophy class over.......We'll see if it works eh?

Lots of love xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Hope your gran is ok     

Cath - Sounds like you had a fab night, it would be great if we all lived a bit closer    


Had a fab night last night really tired now though, going to have some dinner then relax.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hope everyone is ok, its been very quiet last couple of days.  Hope you have all avoided the dreaded Swine Flu going around! I'm really frightened of it arriving!

lots of love and  

ally x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

I'm here and reading but Emma has ear infection so been having raging temp and all floppy and lethargic since yesterday lunchtime. Poor love... it's so awful when they're poorly isn't it? 

The stupid 2ww continues with bad tummy (  emptying bowels 3 times daily but not runny  ), bad AF ppains, aching legs, back ache and now a sore throat.  Feeling pretty drained to be honest, was really hoping the fertility monitor would make a difference.

*Cath* Pretty sure AF on her way just dragging it out to torture me   Hope you had a fab weekend, sounds like party went really well. You sounds as though you are in a really good place at the moment hun, I'm so pleased for you. 

*Debs* Hope you recovered from your big night. How's your 2ww going?

*Ally* Hey hun... have you had a good weekend?

 to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

I agree, it has gone very quiet on here lately   Has everyone been washed away by the rain

Debs - hope you are fully recovered from your weekend 

Ally - I know a couple of people that have had the dreaded swine flu - pretty awful for the sufferers - I too hope it doesnt come our way!  Ive been a tad naughty the last few days.....Ive been ordering dresses like there is no tomorrow from Boohoo - but in my defence massive sale on at the moment 75% off been buying them for £4.00 each - get yourself on and have a look  

Karin - oh no, poor Emma, lots of cuddles and dvds I think - not as if we can go out in this rain is it!!  Dont give up hope just yet hun, still got a while to go and it aint over until AF shows up - you never know - keep telling yourself it will happen, it will happen and you will attract positive things - uh oh here I go again with my laws of attraction........ its working for me anyway so will try and preach the word  

Got a busy few days ahead, my nephew is coming to stay with us and whilst R is really excited, I know the novelty will wear off when he is with us, getting into all her toys and stuff so have therefore arranged a few little trips out to entertain them both - dh is working and mountain biking this weekend so will be left to entertain the little monkeys on my own!!!!!  No other news here to speak off aside from trying to make room in my ever expanding wardrobe!! Too many dresses too little time - shame Im not out all the time to show them off!!!!!!

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Will have a look at the Boohoo site.

Karin -    , had some bloddy cm yesterday and more today so expecting AF to start tomorrow, cant complain this month as we only managed it once as H was up quite a lot during the night for a few days around OV time so we were shattered, but if timed right i'll be Ov'ing when we are away on hols   .    Hope Emma feels better    

Ally - My mum was tested for swine flu as she is a care worker with the mentally disabled, some of the people they look after has it as do some of the other care workers, TBH she cant afford to get it as her immune system is really low after having cancer a few years back, she seems fine though.


Hope you all are well, got dentist tomorrow with H for a check up.


----------



## KW33

Doing my bit to make it busier on here!! 

Okay so I now have whatever Emma has and feel rotten.  Got a hideous headache and sore throat and everything aches. Emma seems a little brighter today though.

*Debs* Sorry if AF is here but great timing for your holiday!!!  Make it a holiday to remember eh?!    I'm cd29 here and just waiting for the  No symptoms whatsoever just a painful tum.

*Cath* Loving your positivity... hope some of it rubs off on me!!!    Now feel the need to check out boohoo too!! 

 to all my other lovely h4am ladies.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin - Glad that Emma is a little better but sorry that you have it too.  Lots of love for a speedy recovery      

Debs - Hope ov comes when you are nice and relaxed on hols.  Hope LO gets on OK at dentist tomorrow.

Cath - Hope you have fun looking after two.  It will be good practice for you.  

Ally - Hope you are OK and the family tree is going well.  

Jacks - Hope Tom is OK now and you had a nice weekend away.  

Hello everyone else.

Weather rubbish here and now it is supposed to be a complete washout in August (again)    

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning

Sue - how you doing hun? know what you mean about the weather - today is quite sunny though yippeee!!! Im sure after the weekend is over Ill be wondering what on earth I was thinking wanting another child  

Karin - big  to both you and Emma, hope your dh2b is giving you lots of TLC! talking of which how are those wedding plans coming along? have you chosen THE dress yet?? have you taken a   at boohoo yet?

Debs - hope the dentist went ok - mustve been psychologically thinking of your post last night as I had a dream about teeth!!! I was getting ready to go out with the girls for a night out and my front tooth fell out - it was horrendous!!!! anyway......have you taken a   at boohoo yet?

Ally - hey hun have you taken a   at boohoo yet?

Dh is out tonight so will be frantically getting the house ready for little ones arrival - dont know why I bother really as within 5 mins they'll have all the toys out again!!!!

xx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Well Emma is better  I am not  Still got an awful headache and sore throat. Hope it's better by the weekend as we're going to Chessignton with my bf and family. Emma's first time at a theme park... all she keeps talking about is going on a roundabout!! 

CD30 here and just waiting for it to start... I always think this is the worst bit as you've moved on from being hopeful to just being sure it's coming and wishing it would jolly well hurry up!!!!

*Cath* DH2b is looking after me so well... he is away tonight!!!   Typical!! No haven't found "the" dress yet but planning a weekend of wedding shop trawling with my BF at the end of the month followed by a night in a hotel, followed by a day in the spa . Also going to the national wedding show in October... still got a lot of weight to shift though  Hope you have a lovely (if not chaotic) time with your nephew.

*Sue* So much for the long hot summer!!!   It's so frustating as you want to make plans to go places with the little ones but the weather is sooo changeable. 

 For everyone

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - good news about Emma but not so good about you    - your weekend sounds like fun!!! I have been in a really bad mood last night and today (even though trying to be positive) but i realised af is due tonight/tomorrow so that would explain it - we are pretty much the same cycles I think  
The wedding fayre sounds like fun - can i come?

xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Grrrr.... bloomin' hormones!!!!  Nice to have a cycle buddy... think you me and Debs all similar now!!  I'll make you a deal... you show me how to do bridal make up and become my personal trainer and you can come to every dress shop around with me!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

ha, ha - are you sure you want me for makeup - you know what Im like with the superglue


----------



## KW33

I'll get some pritt stick just in case!!    

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -


> CD30 here and just waiting for it to start... I always think this is the worst bit as you've moved on from being hopeful to just being sure it's coming and wishing it would jolly well hurry up!!!!


 Thats exactly how i feel every month      The wedding gown shopping sounds like fun, i bought mines from a pic i saw in a bridal mag and got the store to order it for me, do you have an idea of what kind of gown you want?

Cath - We all have pretty much the same cycles i think, cd1 for me today      Havent had a look at Boohoo yet, thanks for reminding me 

Sue - Everything went ok at the dentist, DD wouldnt open her mouth at 1st but the promise of a sticker soon did it   

Just gutted my dining room and moved the furniture around to give us more room in ther for H's toys as i want them out of the lounge but dont want her to have to go up to her bedroom to play, its looking a lot better.

Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs*  for cd 1 hun... we're all going to be within a day or 2 of each other. They say that women that know and understand each other well co-ordinate cycles... must be something in it!! As for my dress I'd like something strapless with red/scarlet embroidery with a scarlet wrap (a winter wedding) but only if I can shift more weight  I want a conservatory for all Emma toys so they're not in the lounge. 

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Have a look at this - http://landybridal.com/Product/Pro3288.html http://landybridal.com/Product/Pro661.Html

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs/Karin - youve made me feel a bit bad now   I dont have any of R's toys downstairs at all - people come to my house and wouldnt think we had a dd !! All her toys are in her bedroom - she is such a neat freak though (wonder where she gets it!) that everything has to be put away - her room is like something out of a show home!! My justification for it is that we are hardly ever there..... 4 days a week she is at nursery till we get home at 6pm then its bath/bedtime and at weekends we are out the door by 9am to return home late evening so thats why there are no toys to clutter the house!!!!

I agree with the cycle thing girls - we must be regulating each other - lets hope we all get pg together too!!!!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Ah but I have a secret weapon... a huge blanket box which is where all the toys hide after bath  I like my house to look perfect after she has gone to bed and hate to look at her toys so they all get bundled into this box and her books also have a box.  I would LOVE it if we could all get pregnant together!!!   

*Debs* thanks for the link, I already have 2 shops down to go to for Alfred Angleo dresses and a lot of what they do you can have coloured embroidery!! 

xxx


----------



## Popp1e

Hello,

Karin kindly pointed me in the direction of this thread - so hope its ok to join you all.

Haven't had chance yet to read further back, but just wanted to say hi and look forward to chatting with you all.

Popxx


----------



## KW33

Hi Pop, 

So the link does work?!   

Have you had a good day?

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath & Karin - I'd love to be PG with you both                       

Welcome Popple.


----------



## Popp1e

Hi Karin,

Yep thanks for the link   

My DD cried solidly for 4 hours earlier, had me in a right ole tiz as had no idea what the matter was. She's asleep now, think she might be getting a cold.

I've also just scoffed a very unhealthy tea. DH is out tonight so treated myself to a quick and easy chips, beans and fried egg, very unsophisticated but lovely. Meringues and ice cream to follow - I'm a big kid at heart.

Hows your day/evening?
Popxx


----------



## KW33

*Pop* Bless your little one is still so tiny.  Gorgeous times. Ooooh chips, beans and Egg... yum but that wont help me fit into the wedding dress of my dreams now will it!!   My day was quiet as Emma and I are both fighting off the lurgy  Emma is now fine in herself but has devleoped a rash this evening so might be back to the doctors tomorrow. 

*Debs* We just need to stay positive and then Cath's positive enrgy will sort us sll out!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Popp1e

Karin - sorry to hear you haven't been well and poor Emma, hope shes ok? 
Re wedding I was 6 mths PG on my wedding day and even though I couldn't indulge myself alcohol wise I definitely made up for it in food. Funny buying a dress one size bigger to accomm the growing bump and grt not having to do a pre wedding diet   Mori Lee do some great dresses with coloured etching etc
Popxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Welcome Pop - Hope DD is OK now and has a peaceful night. 

Karin - Description of the dress you would like for your wedding sounds lovely.  

Debs - Glad DD got on OK at dentist - it is amazing what stickers can do sometimes  

Cath - I am OK thanks - still having a few bad days though.  Was a bit sunny here this morning but then started the thunder, lightning and hail this afternoon.  Hope you have got everything sorted for the weekend.

Hello everyone else. 

I am with you all about keeping toys out of the lounge.  We have had a conservatory built but DH is doing it all himself and it is taking a lot longer than I had hoped.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

*Pop* She seems fine in herself so will just have to see what the rash is like in the morning. What a way to get married.... all your dream come true at once!!  Will check out the Mori lee dresses.

*Sue* I definitley want a conservatory but think I'll have to wait until after wedding and potential IVF attempts!! 

xxx


----------



## Popp1e

Hi Sue & Karin,

I can sympathise with your DH "doing it himself". My DH has been building us a new patio and re-designing the garden since the start of the summer. Definitely saving us money but takes longer and seems to create more mess    Probably will be ready just in time for winter   

Cost of IVF is unbelievable isn't it   
Popxx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

I'm grumpy this morning  Emma is better and the rash is gone, I'm feeling okay but tired. But we are supposed to be going to Chessingtone this weekend with my best friend and her family... and still no AF!!  so now the dilemma is should I test as probably shouldn't go on any mega rides if pregnant. I hate having to test... hate the negative test... makes it all seems even worse (if possible right?) HELP ladies what would you do?

*Pop* Cost of IVF is unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi Karin I know what you mean by hating to see a negative but what if it was a positive and you went on those rides? Afraid you know the answer but you never know praying you see those three lovely BFP letters good luck

whippet x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Did you test?                                        

Sue - A little bit of bribery always works  

Popple - Hope your DD is ok    

Cath - Well lovely lady how are you today?

Jacks - Hope you are ok   .

ALly - Hope you are ok   .


Not doing anything today, going to attempt to list a few things on E-bay, ive never done it before but got some expensive dresses ive only wore once and wont wear again and loads of DD's things too.


Hope you all are well.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Whippet* Thanks hun, I agree and am off to buy a test in a bit... but leaving it to the last minute to do it as I know that a negative is going to put a downer on my weekend 

*Debs* No........... Not yet....  I deliberately planned this weekend as was sure af would have been here already!!! 

xxx


----------



## Stokey

just a quickie but Karin                     so hope your wrong and its a big fat juicy +

catch up later

love ya xxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Well at least I didn't have to see that negative test.    Was out shopping, going to get tests, just popped to the loo and yes there it was. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, will check on here later maybe but then not until Sunday pm probably.

Hugs for everyone

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -       IM starting clomid again today, are you cycling with it this month too?


Just a new pair of the Rare GHD's  delivered only to find out they had a scratch on one of the plates so off they go back to QVC, i was so looking forward to using them too, i spoke with them and they are refunding my postage costs and will send me a new pair once they receive them, top service from them again.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* I will be if I can get it off my  GP!!!! She wouldn't give me any more than a months worth last time and the when I asked again mid month she said "let's just wait and see" So here I am cd1 offially tomorrow need to take it Sunday and my GP's not there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    So now trying to convince another GP to give it to me.    Bad news re GHD's but great that you will be getting more ASAP!!! sounds like brilliant customer service to me.

Karin

xxx


----------



## whippet

Karin   

whippet x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quickie from me -

Karin - snap    af arrived for me too this morning but am being positive and in a funny way am grateful she is here as my cycles are definitely 28 days long so therefore can pinpoint exactly when/where in my cycle ov comes oh and plus the fact that we've not had bms this month would have been immaculate conception for us anyway  

Debs - good luck with clomid this month hun but bad news about the GHD's - I couldnt live without mine - my hair is like Diana Ross without using the straightners on it!!!  How did ebay go - if you need any help, just ask - did I forget to mention Im also the EBAY QUEEN!!!! 

Popple - hi lovely, how are you.  I know where you are coming from with the garden - dh rennovated our house a few years ago and the last project was the garden which he tackled 2 years ago - our patio is now completed and looks lovely - dh does everything himself (very handy!!) only thing is now we want to move to a bigger house!!!!!

Ally - hey hunny, youve been quiet - what you up to?

Hi Whippet - how are you?

Sue - hope your conservatory comes along much quicker than my garden did! took dh only 5 months to completely gut and rennovate our house single handed but took 2 years to do the patio!! I blame the weather!!!

Well, Ive had a lovely day, despite AF!! took R down to Mumbles this morning did some shopping then to the icecream parlour, bumped into an old 'mother & baby group' friend which was nice, although she has had another baby since!! then my gorgeous nephew arrived this afternoon, visited my grandparents and now both monkeys are sound asleep - time to open the vino!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I didnt have time to do the E-bay stuff, but i am sat with a large glass of red and some yummy nibbles, DH has gone out with my BIL and his pal so enjoying some me time    Sounds like you and Ruby had a love;y day.

Karin - There are girls on the Clomid thread who start their Clomid on different days, some even start on day 5, my Dr said to start on day 2 or 3 but i generally do it on cd2 and i had a 31 day cycle this month so it seems to be regulating my cycles a little too.


----------



## Stokey

Girls I've just sorted ALL Issy's baby clothes out in the loft and cried my eyes out! Its just hit me that I might never hold a little newborn ever again and smell that new baby smell!  I feel so weepy can't stop blubbing


----------



## jrhh

Oh hun, I did that a couple of months ago with Tom's stuff and like you couldn't stop crying.        

Lots of love

Jacks xxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Karin     to the GP, how frustrating for you.    to a big juicy + next time hun. Try and stay positive though I understand how hard it is. How's the healthy eating going?

Cath great to read about your positive thoughts, that book sounds fab!

Debs ooooo your me time sounded lovely! good luck getting the GHD's!

Hi Popple, Ally, Sue, Whippet, and all hope you are all OK.

Well our hol wash a total wash out. Ended up not going away. Tom was poorly then I was too so that was that    

Big hugs lovely ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

I'm confused 

  ALERT  

So on Friday when I wiped there was fresh red blood. So had a cry then got ready for our weekend away. Set off and later that evening when I went to changed my tampon ........nothing!!  So it got to 10 o clock and still nothing so I folded and went out for a test....  so I know now and carry on thinking AF will show up next day. But it's now Monday and still nothing  Any ideas ladies? Is this the clomid just messing with my cycles? I've never had this happen to me before.. EVER?!?!?!  

*Jacks* So sorry about your holiday  Are you both feeling better now?

*Ally*    awww hunny how heart breaking . I can't imagine how sad that was, when i do Emma's I'll be just the same...   

*Debs* Hmmmm so clomid is regulating things for you? That's great, what on earth is going on with me? Needless to say I haven't started clomid again despite putting up world war 3 to get it on Friday!! 

*Cath* Hope you've had a fab time with your nephew despite AF 

Hi to Sue, Whippet, Pop and everyone else 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Karin

Sorry to hear about the BFN - like you af arrived on Friday, but then Saturday - nothing, Sunday - nothing but today - she is here and had af pains ALL day long, no let up!!! I would wait and see what happens the next few days and perhaps re-test?  

Jacks - so sorry to hear about your (lack of) hols, really hope you are feeling better soon hun  

Ally -    you brave thing you - all R's clothes, bibs, socks, shoes etc are all still packed away in attic and I dont think I will ever part with any of them - some of them are being used to dress up dolly but cant bear to think about letting them go - will prob keep until she is in her 40's!!!! Hope you are coping ok though hun 

Debs - hope you enjoyed your weekend (and the wine!)

Well I am totally done in.....spent Sat at a kiddies party with the two of them (hard work) then got home in the afternoon and went out for tea at the local pub - nightmare!! S is really hard work, quite spoiled and has mega tantrums (nothing like Im used to), at least I can reason with R but he is a different story, ended up being so bad we had to leave!!!! he doesnt sleep that well so had us up both nights in the early hours screaming, in the end we had to leave him cry it out and poor R was up to wanting to go in and see him so we had to navigate her back to bed on several occasions!!! Took them both for a walk yesterday afternoon which was lovely but again, same thing happened at lunchtime in a restaurant - couldnt wait to take him back to be honest! As much as I loved having him, was relieved to get back to our 'normal' life.  I know if we had our own child we could mould he/she into our home lives and hopefully would fit in but am seriously worried about having a child who is used to their own routine come into our house (i.e. adoption) and the huge impact it will have on us all - was glad to have my little family back to be honest last night so now am very worried!!!!! Its made me realise even more so how lucky I/we are with our little angel and as much as I pray for another sibling in one way or another I am so glad we have had this time with R on her own - they are so precious!!!

Well its a 5pm finish from work today from me, stacks of ironing to do and then (hopefully) an earlyish night!!!

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - That sounds like quite a stressful weekend.  I know what you mean - as desperate as I am for another child I really treasure the time I have had alone with Emily.  I guess though adoption would be different - I am sure you would be able to get them used to your own routine as with someone else's child it is not worth you trying to because you will be giving them back.  If that made any sense at all. 

Karin - Sorry that it was a BFN   but I agree with Cath maybe test again in a few more days.

Jacks - Sorry to hear about you holiday - hope you are both OK now.  

Ally -           Don't think I could go through Emily's baby things - it is just too difficult.  

Debs - I have never bought from QVC but sounds like great service.  Hope new ones come soon.

Hi everyone else. Love to all.  

Had a busy weekend.  We had BIL's wedding on Saturday.  Think I must be getting old - thought the music was way too loud.  Emily enjoyed herself dancing though.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -                            

Cath -     Have a  long rest, you deserve it    

Sue - Emily probably had a better time at the wedding than you did    

Jacks - Sorry about the holiday      


Decided not to take Clomid this cycle to give my body a break from the hormones, need to get everything sorted for our holiday next week, will try and do some of it tomorrow.


Hope you all are well.


x Debs x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys,

I havent been on for a while there has been a lot going on    .  Hopefully I wont have a one off rant and run this time!  You all sound like you have been busy too, I have tried to read back a few pages and catch up

Karin hang in there, you never know stranger things have happened.  Give it a couple of days and test again, make sure you get a good quality test (Clear Blue digital).  Why do our bodies tease us?  It would be lovely if it was guaranteed AF arrives on day 28 and if she doesent then def PG, our lives would be much easier.   

Cath, maybe he was missing his family and his only way of showing it was to be naughty?  If you did adopt it would be a different kettle of fish, dont let the weekend put you off!

Debs hope you have a fab hol - where are you off to?

Have some of you got clomid from your GP?  Mine said that they couldnt prescribe it had to be done by hospital?  Hubbys MF may be a stumbling block but would like to give it a go anyway.  

We have been trying the fertility monitor for a few months now no luck so went for a consultation abou egg sharing last week.  My BMI is currently 33 and needs to be 28, he told me to lose two and half stone by my next appt which is the end of Sept!   . The only way I can see of doing this is by losing one of my limbs. (its taken my since Jan to lose 2 stone never mind 8 weeks)  Ah well, no food for me then!

Sorry I know I have missed out loads of you hope all doing OK and I will do my homework and catch up with you all by next time.

Michellexx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick run through, no time to stop and chat tonight  

Just wanted to say hello and give lots of       to everyone. Sleep tight lovely ladies, and thanks we are all better now!

Jacks xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Sue - it does sound like you are getting old lovely   only joking! I too have very sensitive ears right now and am forever telling people to turn down the tv, music, noise - although I do love a bit of loud music when it comes to a boogie!!!

Debs - dont blame you for taking a rest hun, Ive taken a rest now for a good few months (from vits, agnus castus and other things) and it feels great!!! oooh where are you going - somewhere exotic?

Michelle - how lovely to hear from you, thanks for your advice, you could be right, that could have been the problem with my nephew!! sorry to hear you have had no luck with the fertility monitor but wish you loadsa luck with egg share, its always difficult to shift those extra pounds but am sure you will do it!!!

Jacks - hey hunny, how are you holding up? hope you are ok.


As for me a lovely day - it was my 10 year anniversary at work so this afternoon, a suprise package turned up - 3 bottle of veuve cliquot in a silver case, then came the biggest bunch of flowers you have ever seen! then I had a gorgeous silver and ruby necklace and a pink diamond blingy pen - felt absolutely spoilt!! Then the dream ended when I got home to face the ironing, no dh as hes away for the evening and a mad rush before bedtime to get little one down - time to chill out with my champagne and noone to share it with!!!

xx


----------



## jrhh

Eve Ladies,

Cath OMG how fab, I can't believe the pressies, how lovely. Oooooo Veuve is my fav. Shame reality hits hey, have the champagne and just pretend anyway    I'm holding up OK thanks just had lots to face recently and its been a bit hard. Good on you stopping all the various medications, I stopped a few months back too after the IVf failures and it felt so good not to think about the infertility stuff and just enjoy Tom and life.

Debs good for you having a break. You just enjoy your hols and relax.

Karin how you doing hunni?

Michelle good luck with the weight watching hun, I hate dieting and love my food too much. At least you have a good goal. When you feel tempted come on here and we will help you out  

Sue     on the music being too loud, I'm glad its not just me. We went to a wedding a few weeks ago and ended up on some cosy sofas away from the dancing just chatting to friends. Did venture in for the odd boogie now and then though  

Ally how you feeling now hun    

Hi to everyone else.

All good here,  Tom has been adorable today and so snuggly, we sat and watched a film together this aft, all snuggled up on the sofa it was so lovely.    

Jacks x


----------



## whippet

Ladies does anyone know what happens when you dont bleed after having prostap? I know the clinic says call them if no bleed after 12 days but was wondering if any of you knew  .
Dad goes through his big op tomorrow   he be ok he 76 so its a lot for him 

whippet x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Whippet - Hopefully someone can answer your question  

Cath -     Sounds like you had a lovely day at work, enjoy the champagne, you deserve it        We are off to Donegal next week, cant wait, its not as glam as a wedding in Oz mind you    

Karin - How are you lovely lady?

Jacks - All DD wants to watch is Fifi and Peppa, we have a snuggle when reading sometimes though      Tom is such a sweetheart.


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

I have been lurking but been having a really really difficult few weeks, however today we have had some good news and we feel so very blessed and happy.

I had a m/c on 8th june and after that I had booked to see a private m/c consul.  I had my appt come through and a few days before got all the tell tale signs that I was pg, so tested and it was a bfp (no af since m/c), so went to my appt and he said not ideal that I had got pg as 20-25% increase chance of m/c on top of my alrady high m/c chance and it meant he couldn't do full tests so he would have to work with what we had.  so armed with numerous drugs I tried to get on with things, I was having bloods monitored which were great, then the severe cramping started and the backache so convinced it was all over but carried on with the drugs and requested more bloods, all good.  then last week the night before my 6weeks scan, I had bleeding and so much pain I thought there was no way the baby would survive so wnet to my appt expecting it to be over.  It wasn't and there was a baby and HB, although the HB was a bit slow, he said it could go either way.  any way the cramping continued until sat and has eased off, had my scan today and my baby is just perfect and HB has speeded up to normal and everything looks great I am 7.2wks.  I just feel so lucky.

so ladies, please please don't give up, even when times are so dark you just don't see how you can carry on, things can and do happen.  I have a long way to go, I know that, but today I am pg adn everything is as it should be, I want to try and enjoy the miracle that is growing inside me.  I have spent the last few weeks, just expecting the worst and this baby is still here fighting.

strawbs xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Debs - Have a lovely holiday.

Whippet - Sorry never used prostap - hope someone else can help.  Hope everything goes OK for your Dad.  

Cath - That sounds like a lovely anniversary at work.  Hope you enjoyed the champagne.

Michelle - Good luck with the weight loss - sounds like you have done fab already.

Karin - Hope you are OK.  

Strawbs - Congrats - hope everything continues to go well.  

Hello everyone else.  

Not sure I will have time to get on here tomorrow and then we are away for a long weekend (for our wedding anniversary   where did those 11 years go!) - so love to everyone and chat to you next week.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Strawbs -Congratulations on your BFP, hope you have a fab PG and can relax and enjoy the next 7.5 months    

Karin - How are you?

Sue - I have my 12th anniversary next month, dont know where the time has gone    


Not doing much today, going to attept some packing i think then i have my mum coming over tonight for dinner so need to get the curry book out again to make something yummy for her, we love spicy food.


x Debs x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Happy Birthday Karin  ^birthday​^


----------



## Stokey

Karin -



Have a lovely day hun and don't think of it as an age just a number! We love you loads xxx

Hello to everyone will try and do personals sometime have not been 100% with sore throat, sneezes and snot etc and now DH has it too!!

lots of love
xxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

Happy birthday to Karin

strawbs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen




----------



## Shoe Queen

grrrrrrr trying to get my picture to load!!!

Karin

Happy Birthday

Love

Cath xx


----------



## jrhh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

Jacks x


----------



## jrhh

Ok Ladies I discovered I was PG naturally 2 weeks ago. But sadly I lost the baby this week. I am utterly lost its so unfair. I need to take a few weeks out away from the boards so good luck everyone and take care

Jacks x


----------



## Stokey

Jacks -    I am so so so sorry hun, words cannot say how sorry I am for you, your right that is so unfair.  You take al the time you need hun we'll be here when you need us love to you all and little Tom too xxx


----------



## strawbs

Jacks.. so so sorry to hear about your loss.  It is so hard, take one day at a time and look after yourself    

Karin... how was your bday??

strawbs xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Jacks - Im so sorry    , take as much time as you need but remember we are here if you need us


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Hope you are ok and had a lovely birthday      

Cath - How are you?


----------



## Stokey

Good morning girls 

Sorry not been here properly for a few days, its been busy and DH and I haven't been brill with a summer cold argghhh   hate being ill!

Its been soooo sunny here for the last couple of days so thats cheered us up.  Today we are having our "Serendipity" Jewellery launch at Mum's.  I'm so excited I just hope lots of people come.

Strawbs -     so pleased for you hun thats fab news. Keep us posted with how you get on with appt and scans and things, so chuffed sweetie xxx

Sue - Happy Anniversary hun and hope you are having a fabulous weekend, tell us all when u get back xxx

Cath - your presents looked gorgeous, have u drunk all the bubbles yet?? hope your ok hun and have a more relaxing wkend xx

Deb - Hope you have a lovely time hun, how did the curry go.  I love spicy food too but sometimes my tummy don't agree   Hope your mum's ok xxx

Whippet -    hope your dad is ok hun xxx

Jacks - if your reading  

Karin - How are you lovely how was the b-day and have u re-tested??   

Hello to everyone else and hopefully catch up again and I can tell you how today has gone xxx


----------



## Hola

Hi Stokey -
You are my cycle buddy! Are you excited / anxious yet?
X Hola


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Good Luck      for the launch today, do you have any pics of the jewelery?  My mum's fine, she's coming on away with us, will be there for the 2nd week and the PIL's are there for the 1st    , no shortage of baby sitters


----------



## whippet

Hi girls dad is hangin in there was in surgery for 7 hours in high dependancy ward now and just need to get stronger each day, not out the woods yet but doing as well as we can expect. I see a few of us cycling at the same time I go on monday for scan and bloods and hope to start stimms on tuesday timing with dad or what. Sorry its brief heading back to visit dad and its an hour each way. Good luck to all

whippet x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Just a quickie as am rushing out the door - my grandfathers birthday today so heading to a party!

whippet - glad your dad is ok hun
Jacks - I am so sorry hunny  
Debs - have a fab hol
Ally - GOOD LUCK for today - please, please, send me details - pics, website, samples?? 
Karin - hope you had a fab weekend

I had a brill time, went to a party on Friday - came away with a new purchase - a beautiful channel bag - fabulous (very Carrie Bradshaw!) I havent laughed so much in ages but did feel worse for wear yesterday (too much punch!) a friend of ours was there and she confessed that she was on blind date years ago, well we were hysterical with the gossip she told us - have been trying to find the clip on youtube so will keep searching!!!

Anyway, gotta go - more partying and champagne today!!

xx


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
It's very quite here tonight. Has everyone had a nice weekend?
I'm somehow dreading the D/R scan tomorrow since my AF was so weak and I am scared that I have not downregged enough...
X Hola


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Hope you enjoyed your grandads party, what colour is your new Chanel?  is it a Reissue or flap?  im so jealous, im on a bag ban just now but its my birthday and 12 anniversary next month so i hoping to break my ban    

Hola - Hope all goes well tomorrow               .

Whippet - Hope your dad is ok                      


Just packed all of DD's things for our holiday, taking more clothes for her than we are for ourselves   


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hello ladies,

Sorry haven't been on sooner. didn't get back til Sat evening and then started to read and Dh2b split honey all over kitchen floor ( ) so had to help clear that up which took ages!! Then was out all day yesterday.

Thank you so much for all my brithday wishes, you are all soooo sweet. I had a lovely few days away, Emma didn't care one jot that I was gone and didn't ask for me once.  Does this mean I am a rubbish Mummy? 

I re tested on 5th and another BFN and yes... got af on my birthday!!  So back to the crazy tablets.

*Jacks*    I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss.    How can life be so very cruel. Take your time and know I'm thinking of you. 

*Debs* When are you off and where are you going?

*Cath* Sounds like you've been having a great time!! 

*Hola* Hope scan goes well and DR'ing has been enough. 

*Whippet* Glad to read that your Dad is okay and hope he continues to get stronger every day. Good luck with Stimms 

*Ally* How did the launch go? Sounds very exciting.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Hola

Hi -
All is well...have just done the first Gonal-F injection. Yippee.
X Hola


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hola - Thats great          

Karin - Glad you had a good time, we are off to Donegal for 16 days, packed DD's bag last nite, she's taking way more than DH and i    

ALly - How did the launch go?  any pics?


X Debs X


----------



## Stokey

Hiya Ladies!

Cooorrr what a weekend!  The launch went really well thanks girls and we nearly sold £500 of jewellery and bags! We were really chuffed.  I haven't got any pics as of yet and DH is working on a website (still) for us! I have been on at him today to finish it. I am going to try and take some proper pics in the studio and I can send you them via e-mail if anyone is interested.  We will have to buy more stock in as we sold quite a bit and it needs replenishing! Its very exciting!

Can;t believe its only 2 days away till I start tx! I had a really vivid dream last night about my little boy and I could even describe what he looked like! I didn't want to wake up, i love dreams like that!

Hola - Thats so exciting I would love to be your cycle buddy! I think your slightly ahead of me,      lots of good luck hun are you doing ICSI?

Debs - I love Ireland and we go to Galway alot, half my family are irish and it feels like home! Have a fabulous time hun xxx

Karin -     so sorry chicken I was hoping you would get an extra b-day present! Are you taking the clomid now then? glad you had a nice time and i bet Emma did miss you hun xxx

Cath - sounds like you have ha a fab weekend and bag sounds divine! I am going to try and get some photos sorted out for you of jewellery etc xx

whippet - thinking of you and hope your dad is recovering hun  

right off to dry madam and put her to bed then tidy up house!!!!!

TTFN xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally -Glad it all went well, DH's family are from Donegal so going to stay at his aunts place while we are there, they are back over here for a while so got the place to ourselves well sharing with the PIL's and my mum  .  I love the CL's in your avatar at the bottom.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

What a mad weekend - still trying to feel normal again!

Debs - Ruby's bag is always twice the size of my bag whenever we go away too!!! Now with regard to the bag - um...not too hot on bags I just know its chanel and its gorgeous - its pale pink with a chain strap, quilted and Im the envy of my friends  

Ally - fantastic that the launch went so well - ooh cant wait to see the stuff!  What a vivid dream eh - lets hope it will be a reality!!!!

Karin - dont be silly of course you are a wonderful mummy!  Glad your birthday went ok but shame the witch had to turn up to spoil things! When will you start the tablets?

Sue - hey hunny, how are you doing?

Hola - great news on your scan - hope the injections arent too bad!

As for me, been a mad couple of days (but fun) am going away this weekend as well to Bristol for a 30th birthday party, off to do Pole Dancing in the afternoon and then we are on the VIP list for Oceana - Im sure Im too old for this!!! Anyway, have ordered another load of dresses as not sure what to wear so cant wait for them to turn up!!!

My friend had her baby yesterday (the one whom I havent seen since she announced her pg) and she had a little boy - am going to pluck up the courage to see her next week - think it will be hard but in my new frame of mind am hoping I will be ok!!!!

Got a busy week ahead and seem to have something on all the time - after Bristol, we are away at a wedding the following weekend, then am out again for my mums birthday, then not long till our hols - Im sure all those clothes Ive been buying (naughty!) will come in handy!!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Does it look like this -







or this -







im so jealous of your Pink Chanel   Sounds like you have a busy few weeks ahead, hope you have a fab time.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - its the second one - please dont tell me they are all yours!!!


----------



## KW33

Ooh ooh ooh... sooo pretty!!!  

x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Yes, they are mines    , its a Re-issue you have then if its like my silver one, ive even got Dh into it, i got him an LV messenger a few months ago and he loves it, he uses it every day for work and has his daddy bag when he takes DD out.  I took them a few weeks ago when i was photographing all of my bags, i now have 11 designer ones and a few non designer ones, its a sickness, but i love it.

Thanks Karin.


----------



## michelle.v

Hello - What a fab day!!!

I have been for a walk along the seafront and to the park with my little monkey who is having a little nap now, wonderful.  I wish all days were like today! Doesnt the sunshine make everything better.  Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine too   .

Whippet, im glad to see you had your little new year miracle! (even if it took a little while longer)  I had a look on the old posts the other day and Zengirl hasnt long had twins! Good luck with your next TX and hope your dad is getter better with every day.  

Karin, Loving the bags, someone is a lucky girl to have all those!  I have one designer bag and thats my lot I think (unless I win the lottery!!)  I do love bags and shoes too, typical girly things.  Hope you had a fab birthday think   this month will be the one   .

I want to come and work with you Cath, all I got for 10 years service was a silver pin badge   . Where do you work?  Sounds like you have a busy party time coming up, have a few champers for me  

Jacks    life can be pants sometimes.  Take care of yourself.

Hola - good luck, just think the waiting is over and TX doesnt take that long once you get going    .

I have been using the cb fert monitor for the last 4 mnths and its peak time today - the prob is DH is never 'in the mood' when we really need to be bms.  It drives me crazy that I spend all month peeing on sticks for him to say hes really tired. (I get annoyed then and it ends up in an argument so nothing happens anyway!)  Im under a lot of pressure to lose weight before the end of sept which doesnt help my moods either, hey ho if its meant to be it will happen. 

Off to cook tea before monkey wakes up ttfn  Michellexxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Just wanted to say Goodbye for a few weeks anyway, wont have anuy i/net access when im away, i hope to see some more BFP's on here too.


x Debs x


----------



## Hola

Oh no - we will miss you!
X Hola


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls  

Just thought I would pop in quickly this morning before I go to the hospital! I am so anxious/excited/nervous all at the same time its quite bizarre!
I can let you all know what happens later! I just hope they don't stall things again as I feel I have waited long enough to start again and I have done all the checks they required!

Hope you have a lovely time Deb and I hope we have some BFP's too and you come back and tell us you have one too. A break could be what you need! see you when you get back xxx by the way love the bags! i too only have one designer Gucci but I love it! think i'll tell dh i'm collecting them   

How are you doing Hola with the injections? When is EC? Its so daunting but at the same time we're one step closer if you know what I mean! Good luck hunny xx

I hope the CB monitor works Michelle and I know the battle of weight only too well! If only that wasn't an issue! Ironically though when I was pg with Issy I lost so much weight as for the first time in years my body was doing what it should do correctly (hormonally)! They have alot to answer to hormones!
Good luck anyway hun xx

hope you are ok Cath? it sounds like you have another fab and busy weekend, and its not long till your ozzie holiday! I am soooo jealous. I had to see some friends with newborns at the launch and thought it would be terrible but it wasn't as bad as i expected and i had cuddles.  my friends little boy Max came who was born on my birthday (he's 5 months now) and he is adorable watching Issy and him play was amazing and he was so in awe of issy and couldn't stop laughing and gazing at her! he is so funny and cute! tAke care hun and enjoy your party! xx

well best go as I have to leave pretty soon

talk later and wish me luck     

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

I knew my positivity wouldn't last - Ive been so upset all night.....Ruby went for her regular eye appointment (as she keeps getting recurring cysts) not good news - there is now scarring on her eyes and she has been diagnosed with a lazy eye and been given a prescription for glasses - I am devasted and shocked.  DH has a condition and was born with a lazy eye and has since gone blind so only has the use of one eye, we have been told could be hereditry and Ruby could have it - I cant tell you how upset I am because I always thought she had perfect vision, she has the eyes of a hawk and spots things before me, she excels at everything in nursery/school and her reading is perfect.  Maybe Im being hopeful but Im not sure about her vision so am taking her for a second opinion tomorrow - I know it sounds really shallow but I keep looking at her photos and all Im thinking is now in all her photos she'll be wearing glasses  

Has anyone had any experience of this?  I need some reassurance! 

Ally - good luck today hunny

Debs - have a fab time

Karin - hope you are ok.

Hello Michelle, Hola and Sue and everyone else.


----------



## Stokey

Cath -     so sorry hun thats a real shock for you, I'm hoping your second opinion proves better, it sounds encouraging if she can spot and see things so well. Please don't apologise as we would all feel the same way about our babies, and glasses or no glasses she's still a beautiful little girl inside and out just like her mum xxx I don't have any experience with vision and glasses issue but Issy does have an inturned left foot like her daddy and I do worry about this as i don't want her to be bullied! I think its a natural instinct that we want to make them better and we feel helpless and scared when we can't fix it. Lets see what the 2nd doc says they always say things are worse than they really are sometimes and panic us for no reason     we're here hun to let it out  

Well I am fuming too       got to hospital and saw con, we signed consent forms etc then he tells me that the himself and head midwife are away until end of sept, so they can't possibly start tx now!!    I have to have another scan (this will be my 3rd) dh has to do another semen sample (his 12th) and then I can start! so it now looks like somewhere around the 20th sept!!!!! I think i'm going to give up I could scream,this has been going on since oct last year! and when isaw him then he said well xmas is coming so theres no point starting now!     I felt like crying as I really don't think they realise how much of a big deal it is, its a fair way to the hospital and its not the easiest place to get to, you build yourself up and they keep knocking you down, felt so depressed on drive home! then you get all the qestions of family etc and i feel embarrassed relaying it all!
Oh girls I could cry! Iknow i'm moaning and patience is a virtue but i get so mad at the people who can get pg at the drop of the hat and breed like u know whats and turn out to be parents like that poor baby P's wicked parents! and then i get madder!!!! why why why why why why?

I think i need to go for a walk!

sorry for the stress and rant its nice to know your here  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi everyone,

Jacks - So very sorry to hear your news - how very cruel.  Take all the time you need and we will be here for you whenever.          

Oh Ally -           You poor thing.  I am so sorry that you have been delayed again.  Don't apologise I would definitely be ranting too.  I know it is just next month but when you are waiting to get started it seems like forever doesn't it.  You let it all out whenever you need to           

Cath - Sorry to hear about Ruby's eyes.  Hope that the second opinion proves different.  My friend's little girl has glasses and she was told that if she wears them now that she may not need to wear them when she is older.  Think though that she has astigmatism.  Glasses are much nicer now than when we were little and several of the children at Emily's nursery had them and they did look quite sweet.  Understand your feelings about it though.  I felt the same way when Emily failed her first eye test.             

Debs - Enjoy your break.

Michelle - Good luck with the BMS.  

Hola - Great news on getting started - good luck.  

Karin - Very belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  Hope you had a lovely time.  Glad Emma was OK - I am leaving Emily overnight for the first time next week.  Worried about it for me - know she won't have any problems at all.

Whippet - Hope you Dad continues to improve and that you scan went well. 

Hello everyone else. Hope everyone is OK.  

We had a lovely weekend away.  We went to Center Parcs - wasn't particularly relaxed because we took part in a lot of the activities.  Emily really enjoyed their activities for LOs her age.  We left her in the Time Out Club and she made a friend in about five seconds.  I hope that she is always this confident.   Break away was just what I needed - although am going away for a week in two weeks time. 

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally and Sue - thanks girls for your reassurance, I know Im being silly and she probably wont be affected by it so am trying to be positive - spoke to hospital this morning and will be going to see optician tomorrow.  I wonder if they do Dior or Chanel frames for kiddies ? 

Ally - OMG I would be madder than a mad woman if they did that to me, can understand your hurt to build yourself up to something to be told to wait even longer -    

Sue - glad you had a lovely time hun, just what you needed eh?  I think thats why I am so sad about the glasses because I dont know anyone that wears them and Im also afraid of bullying at school etc.

Anyway, gotta dash, might not catch up with you girls until next week now as my pole dancing weekend commences - Bristol look out!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Stokey

Cath - have a fab time sweetheart  

Sue - so glad you had a nice time and em too i love it when they play! bet your looking forward to your next break and it sounds like its doing you the world of good xxx


i have calmed down now and as Sue said it is only 4-5 weeks at least I can hammer the exercise regime again!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## becca

Hi cath- just a quickie i noticed your post and couldn't up and run....but my son was diagnosed with severe long sited vision and now wears glasses omg like you i,  was devastated i cried and cried again and had so many opinions that in the end i had to accept that he needed them.....now i love looking for glasses for him, he has the thick rimmed ones and a pair of designer ones too. unfortunately D's will always be long sited and nothing will help it. 
One thing i will say everyone wants hes glasses at school, it seems that the thing now adays is to wear them.

good luck to everyone, im always watching you all and soo miss this thread....my dd is now 1 where has the time gone (for those who remember me)xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Becca - ah thanks hunny for you post - that is so encouraging to read - am slowly getting used to the idea but until she has the glasses cant imagine them on her little face   Ill also be heading straight to the designer frame section too !!!!!!!

Ally - gald youve calmed down hun, the time will fly Im sure - remember timing is everything, everything happens for a reason, serendipity/fate and all that!!!!!  Im sure I will have a fab time - watch this space for pics on **!!!

xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Goog Evening!

Ally -    dont they understand that time is of the essence for us lovely ladies?  They are quick to remind us that age is against us but they keep putting things off!  It should have been your choice if you wanted to start TX over Xmas, they are only closed for a couple of days, now your 8 months down the line and have to wait for thier holidays   . Cant you ask if you can be seen before Sept?  I would be fuming too, rant away get it all off your chest.  Its hard to be paitient all the time, just hope that you get the right result at the end     .

Tiger   its all to do with the thought of our LOs being hurt in some way, we just want them to be perfect like any mother would.  Kiddies to look cute with glasses and with the advancements in laser treatment all the time by the time shes grown up who knows what they will be able to do.  Theres bound to be a market for designer frames!

Sue glad you enjoyed your hols, Im more of a lay on a beach somewhere sort you are very brave going to center parcs!

We are off to Turkey in Sept and I am worrying how am I going to make milk feeds?  Is it right that babies cant drink mineral water coz theres too many minerals in it?  Morgan was ill back in April and we went for a follow appt at the hospt last week (all fine now) hubby asked the cons about our hols and he said to make sure he doesnt eat from any restaurants or cafes over there - what are we supposed to feed him for a week!!  Have any of you lovelies taken little ones abroad?  I need some advice!

Have a fab weekend
Michellexx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Still recovering after a mad weekend - will tell you all about it when I have a spare hour!!!!!!

Picked up Ruby's glasses on Friday and we opted for the designer ones - she now has two pairs but getting her to wear them has been tricky!! We ended up back at the hospital Friday night as I was convinced the prescription she was given was wrong - she couldnt see anything with the glasses on after various tests etc. anyway, saw an optician there and he said the lenses were quite strong but because she is long sighted we had to use them for close up stuff first i.e. reading/drawing etc. she has worn them on and off this weekend but today she has gone to nursery so will be interesting to see if she can keep them on a bit more!

Michelle - This September will be the first time I have taken Ruby abroad (and she will be nearly 4 then!) so am really nervous too. With younger ones though Im not too sure, I have never been brave enough up until this point    With regard to mineral water Im not sure if babies can drink it but perhaps you can try boiling water first and then give it once its cooled - Im sure the supermarkets over there sell bottled water which should be fine.  If it was me going I would be tempted to take my own food over with me just in case (in fact I will probably be doing that anyway as dd is a fussy one!)

x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

All gone very quiet here - hope everyone is OK and enjoying some nice sunshine.

Cath - Glad you got things sorted with Ruby's glasses - hope she gets on OK with them.  Hope to hear more about your mad weekend soon.

Michelle - Sorry don't know - we have never taken Emily abroad.  My friend took an old ice cream tub and lots of sterilising tablets to make sure everything was very clean.

Ally - Hope you are OK.  

Big hello and   to everyone else.

Emily has gone for her first ever sleep over today.  I am sure she will be fine but have to see how I cope tonight.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

hi girls 

hope we are all doinbg well, its the first time in ages I have had a chance to get on computer, our Mac has gone kerput    and DH has had laptop at work with him all week, and he's been on nights so haven't seen him as he sleeps at mums when he's on the night shift!!

Had a wedding yesterday was lovely and the bride looked stunning! its been lovely today too but shattered as Issy isn't sleeping too well at the min and not getting much sleep myself!!

If i don't get on again soon i hope everyone is doing ok

Sue - I hope Em had a lovely time how exciting for her.

Michelle - bet your excited about your jollies, its lovely to get away and enjoy some quality family time.

Cath - not long now. how long is the flight? has R ever been on a plane before? i'm soooo jealous, i enquired about visas etc and the chap from australia house said that we wouldn't be able to get into Sydney as there full there but Perth or Adelaide would be fine, think i'd prefer Adelaide as its nearer Sydney! can't wait to see your pics hun.


lots of love to everyone and back to finishing my curry now! I'm starving!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Is anyone still there?  Hope you are all OK.

Ally - Hope Issy is sleeping better and you are able to get some rest.

   everyone else.

Emily's sleep over did not go well - end up home at 10:30pm - she said she just wanted to sleep - guess she is not used to having someone else in the bedroom with her.  She has said that she wants to try again though.  We went to Cheddar Gorge at the weekend and had a lovely time.  Emily was a little wary of the dragon in one of the caves though.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

My it has been quiet here!!  Not like us at all!! 

I'm plodding on and have been very down  since last cycle and have finally decided that I need some help. Been to GP and asked about counselling and she is referring me. I need to find a way to accept that this might be my family ( which I am so grateful to have). I don't want to give up trying but I just want to find ways to accept what will be. Not only am I angry with myself for not being able to follow my dream of a large family but I'm carrying so much guilt about holding dh2b back from his dream and the guilt about Emma being an only child crushes me.  So that is me... just finshed  marathon and am now going to try and forget about it all for at least a week!!

*Sue* Bless Emily... It's a huge step to even try a sleepover. How brave of her and then to say she will try again.

*Ally* Hope Issy is sleeping better again now and you are catching up on some sleep... sleep deprivation is a form of torture 

*Cath* Still waiting for gory details of mad Bristol weekend?! 

Big hello to everyone else that is reading 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi everyone

Im still here - been pretty busy but have been reading.

Karin - ah bless you hunny    there is nothing wrong in needing a bit of help - I know I have posted briefly about it before but I struggled big time when Ruby was born, it wasnt so much the baby blues but I just wasnt myself I was so anxious and uptight all the time, couldnt bear for anyone to hold Ruby etc. so when she was a year old I finally saw my GP, dh had seen the signs long ago but was too afraid to say anything for fear of pushing me away and I had to accept it for myself. I was diagnosed with PND and was given antidepressants - I took them for a few weeks but they just werent for me, I was in a daze the whole time and totally spaced out anyway, off my own back I contacted a counsellor - I saw him every week for about 8 months and whilst I was very cynical about it and didnt really want to 'open up' to a stranger - over the course of our sessions lots of things came to light about the past and family life, my eating disorder etc. and when I felt the time was right to stop seeing him I realised it had made a huge impact on me - I felt completely different to things and whilst I cant say i was 'cured' (cos ive always been nuts  !) it changed me for the better.  I am 100% sure that counselling with help you - just being able to talk to someone about things who isnt directly involved with you will make you feel so much better.  

Sue - sorry to hear Emily's sleep over didnt go so well, I think it happens when they get older.  Ruby has always stayed at my MIL since she was a baby but recently when she stays overnight she is always asking to come home as she misses 'mummy'.

Ally - glad to hear the wedding went well!!! How is Issy sleeping now? are you managing to get any time to yourself?

Ive been really busy lately, every weekend we have had something on - last weekend we were at a wedding which was fun and this weekend its my mums birthday so my sister and I are taking her out for a few drinks then for a meal - a real girlie day out.  To be honest though Im just really needing a weekend off - have been out drinking/partying every weekend for the last 6 and Im exhausted!!!!!! Roll on my hols yippeee - only 4 weeks left.

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Thanks hun, I feel a bit better just having enquired about the counselling so think it will help... just got to wait now  Only 4 weeks till your holiday... yay!!! Bet you are sooo excited!!!

Hope the sunshine stays today, Emma and I are supposed to be off on a picnic!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies.... just popping on to send Karin    

I had counselling for 12months during a lot of my tx, I just coudn't cope anymore after a m/c and then not being able to get pg whilst everyone around me was falling pg at the drop of a hat, it was just so very helpful and really helped me put things into perspective.

Also there is nothing wrong with wanting more than one baby, it is perfectly normal, doesn' mean we are not grateful for what we have.  Just so bl00dy unfair that anyone has to go through it.

All good here, am now 10.3wks, had another scan yest and all ok.  I am just so very very lucky

strawbs xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Strawbs - So pleased that everything is going well for you.

Cath - You sound partied out   Have a nice girlie day and you will certainly be deserving that holiday (not long now).

Karin -           Sorry you are finding things so hard but I think you are doing the right thing getting counselling.  Good luck with everything.

I am on hols from Saturday for a week and probably won't get on tomorrow so catch up with you all when I get back.  Love to all.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Lovelys, im back    


Cath - Ive worn glasses since i was 11 and i wouldnt think of ever not wearing them as they are now part of my personality and have different pairs for different occasions, when we were away we met an old friend and her DD, she's 1.5 and one of her eyes is severely turned and she has to see Dr's every month about it but she wears contact lenses that dont have to be removed to be cleaned is that an option for Ruby?  your holiday isnt dar away now, im so jealous     

Karin -       

Ally -        send thar Dr and midwife my way and i'll sort them out for you    


Its been so quiet on here since ive been away, hope you all are ok.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Had a lovely weekend with my Best friend wedding dress shopping and spa!!! Bliss. Had a gorgeous time trying on loads of different dresses  but did manage to find a "favourtie"... very exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But am still looking so who knows No news on the counselling thing as yet and can see that I'll have to chase the GP sometime this week  Dh2b is now off for the next week so having some lovely family time  Nothing else to report really... CD 26 and am managing so far to not really think about it at all.

*Debs* Did you have a lovely holiday?

*Sue* I've missed you but still wanted to wish you a happy holiday 

*Strawbs* I'm still stalking you!!!  Thanks for the  so pleased to read that all was good with your scan.

Big  to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Glad you had a fab weekend, the holiday was great and DD had a ball, DH's friend lives accross the lane from where we were staying and has a huge barn with pedigree goats, a horse and some chickens and DD was never away from the place, they would bring her over fresh eggs for her breakfast too, she is in love with the 2 baby goats he had and the horse, she wouldnt go near it at the begining as it was huge to me so god only knows how big it looked to her but by the 2nd week she was kissing and cuddling it and feeding it carrots, Dh was working a lot in his dads house (he just built it a few months ago) but spent the afternoons with us, my mum came over the 2nd week and DD had a great time with both sets of grandparents.

Cath - You are awfully quiet, hope you are ok       

Jacks - Hope you are ok too         

Sue - Hope you have a fab time.

Ally - Hope you are ok       


DD is getting a haircut today,  its her 2nd so hope she sits ok for the hairdresser (DH's cousin) as she's seen him do my MIL's hair before and said she would let him cut hers,  just want a fringe for her as she has a large section of hair thats always in her eyes and she wont keep a clip in for more than a few seconds    


Hope you all are well,


x debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hiya!

Not been on for a while as its been very busy and computer is stil down so only get to use DH laptop occasionally!

Debs - Hope you had a lovely holiday, it seems to have gone very quickly! I was very angry about con etc but its creeping round now and getting anxious nervous and excited again! arghhh! Hope H enjoys her hair cut!  

Karin - that sounds like a fab wkend! its so much fun trying them on and feeling like a princess. I hope you have a lovely week together and a very quiet and controlled     for this time round. Its so hard not trying to think about it. xxx

Cath - How are u gorgeous? How was your mum's bday weekend? did you find a fab dress? guess what? Your going to Oz this month!!!! YAY! you must come home you know!  

Hello to Strawbs, Hola, Sue and everyone reading.

Its our 8th Wedding Anniversary today     can't believe its that long ago! we are going to splash landings today just the 3 of us, its brilliant there and Issy rreally enjoys it. Poor Craig has to go to the hospital this morning to deposit a special sample, its not very aminable for the men as there are no rooms there to accomadate so he has to use disabled loo and as its a fair drive he can't even do it at home and race there! Poor Craig but at least his side of things are done with then.!

Anyway I hope everyone is doing ok and enjoy your days

ally xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Things have been pretty busy for me lately - work is crazy busy and social life is also mad - dh has not been well lately - he suffered a back injury so between Ruby and her hospital appointments and dh and his stuff and juggling work and dealing with my sis and her problems and living the high life at weekends....things are crazy!!!  Had a fab weekend - took my mum out for her birthday to our local wine bar where I bumped into one of our clients - he decided to treat us to champagne so we were on the Bollinger - it was great!  It all ended up in disaster though as my sis and I had a huge argument about her partner, she is considering get back together with him (not that he has asked!) and intending on heading to Australia for a new life - I basically told her she was a mug and that if she even considered it I would have no part of welcoming him back with open arms and the best place she can go is Oz as I dont want anything to do with him - she turned it all around on me - so I have basically given up now - she can do what she wants but I dont want to hear weekly updates of what he has done to upset her - I guess she can learn her own lessons in life.  I ended up leaving in a taxi and things have been strained since......

I have also been feeling really not right for a few weeks now - whilst still remaining positive I have been suffering nausea, headaches and not feeling well - I have decided to get myself back on the Agnus Castus - af turned up this weekend so started taking the tablets and am also following the juice diet - I am not using it to necesarily lose weight but to try and give my body a boost!!!

Ally - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY - hope you have a fab day!!! I know cant believe Im holidaying this month - getting excited now!!

Debs - lovely to have you back and thanks for your story about the glasses!! I have to admit Ruby does look adorable in them and am now getting used to seeing her wearing them.  We were reading a story last night and she said 'oh no - you forgot to put my glasses on me!!' so when it was a battle in the beginning she is now getting used to them!

Karin - wow - does this mean you have found 'the one' dress?? How fantastic - Im sooooo excited for you!!!

Sue- hope you are enjoying your holiday hunny!!

Better go - lots to do

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have not been on here in what feels like forever so I thought that tonight would be the night!

Lovely to catch up on all your news.

Jacks darling, I am so so so sorry to hear your news and wish you much love and hope that time helps to act as a healer in even some little way. Wishing you much hope and success for the future.

Ally, huge congrats with your business babe, all sounds fab, do email me pics if you get a mo!!!! Hope that  you are ok re tx. Thinking of you as ever even if I am not on here daily anymore, you are still, all of you, in my heart and prayers.

Cath, I too have worn glasses since I was about 11 and LOVE them!!! I would not have the op to correct my vision as buying glasses is another axcuse for accessory shopping!! I am sure Ruby will still look divine! Hope she gets on ok at nursery xx

Have had no success with our house sale yet, had a few offers but none good enough so still hangingh in there, JUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its driving me potty now I must confess, but I still have faith at the mo, there must be the right buyer just round the corner!!!!

Willow is such a diamond! I continue to grow more and more in love with her!!! Lots of fun going on here!!!! We are all off to Spain in 3 weeks and CANT WAIT!!!! ( by the way, we have been abroad before, and have bought Hipp food, its generally widely available in supermarkets, and have also made our own food. I made Willow milk up with bottled water but also gave her full fat milk as she was over 1. It wsnt organic but she did seem to prefer it to the formula I made up!!!! 

We cant wait to swim in the sea with her again!!!!!! Let alone drown myself in sangria!!!!!!

Still no bfp, very very sad at times, other times i am just sooooooooooooooooo thankful to have Willow, other times I get angry or sad and then I have moments were I simply accept my lot, so, as you can see, as all-over-the-shop as always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had my French student here for a week ( she is 17 and she has been coming since she was 12, sometimes twice a year!!) and we had a FANTASTIC week, I miss her terribly, we had an awesome time, especially in Harrods in London, trying all the expensive shoes on!! We tried to get into the bridal suite but it was a bit too exclusive for the likes of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy as a pig in poo at times, most of the time but still longing for a sibling. I too keep dreaimin that I have a little boy, so I keep clinging to that hope!!

Did you all see X Factor on Sat, OMG was he hot or what at the end!!!! I LOVE that song anyways!! BUT blimy, he blew me away!!!!

Well, I had better dash to get dinner on as Tony is due in soon and here I am!!!!

take care all and keep up your brilliant work!!!!

PS Cath, I lived for 5 years in Bristol as that is where I went to uni!!!!! You brought back many happy memories!!!!! We left 12 years ago now, my god time flies!!! Still go back tho as that is wher the out-laws live!!!

Take care and huge hugs as always xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx - DD went off her milk last year when we were in Spain, think the heat was too much for her, hope you have a fab holiday.

Ally - Wow, 8 years, Congratulations, sorry your Dh has to give his special sample in such a public place, cant beleive they dont have a special room or at least cubicle, we celebrate our 12th anniversary on the 13th, cant beleive ive put up with DH for so long     

Cath - OMG, You've had a tough time lately,  sorry to hear about your sis        , i can imagine Ruby will look as cute as ever in her glasses,  she is a gorgeous wee girl.  


Well DD was a wriggly worm today and wouldnt let the hairdresser do her hair, he had to cut Fifi's 1st and then she had to be distracted while he worked around the back and sides, she did manage to get most of it cut though, she's back to playgroup tomorrow with MIL, AF is due any minute, my cycles are so umpredictible,  im cd34 today but i think i OV'd late this month, got the usual symptoms so just waiting on her arrival.


Hope you all are well,


x debs x


----------



## KW33

Wow I turn my back for a second...    

Had a lovely day today with Emma and my 3 youngest godchildren... we had so much fun playing in the garden, had a picnic lunch then crazy jumping on their huge trampoline!!!  Spent an hour chasing then round the garden too. Got to help with the whole weight loss thing!!  Yes I am finally back at it and went to weight watchesr last week and this. After I managed to lose 16 pounds earlier this summer I had put on 7 of those    but have now lost 11 1/2 so getting back on track. Trying on those wedding dresses has helped to focus my mind. Also Emma starts nursery at the beginning of Nov and I want to be a yummy Mummy not a slummy Mummy!!!! So I have dug out a v small (for me!!!) grey skirt that used to look great with a black jumper tights and boots... and am determined to get back into it for then. Start of my new (not worn for years so sort of new ) wardrobe. So it's now hanging on the door of my wardrobe to spur me on!!! Please help me ladies ... there are so many reasons to lose this weight... it will definitley help TTC, it will be good for my health, I don't want to be a fat bride and I don't want to be a fat Mummy and if it turns out that I need to go for it with IVF then I need my BMI down. Anyway sorry for the me me me 

*Debs* glad that you had a lovely holiday, sounds amazing!!! I love the idea of H with all those animals.  Glad you managed to get "most" of her hair cut!!  Hope AF doesn't arrive ... I'm cd 27 so a few days behind you.

*Tinx!!!!* Hello lovely, have a brilliant holiday!!! 

*Ally*  Hope you've all had a great day!!

*Cath*  cycles!!!!!!!!!!!    Hope the tablets and juice have the desired effect!!  Sorry about the fall out with your sister    And yes it might well be the "one"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Jacks* Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you 

   to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

just a quickie  

We had a lovely day yesterday, took stinky to the water park at alton towers and she loved it! she was so independant and as long as she knew Craig and I were there watching she was happy, she didn't want supporting or carrying in the water and was up and down the water shoot on her own!!!!! so proud bless her! Unfortunatley I think she swallowed half the pool and on the way home she threw up everywhrere! she didn't cry though and we cleaned her up and she said to me "urgghh mummy that was disgusting I don't want to eat that again!" and then she was quite happy for the rest of the journey! I think i was more shaken as she has never ever been sick before! and i think i coped quite well!  

Tinx - Its so lovely to hear from you     we miss you on here cherub, it sounds like you are keeping really busy and havin most fun! love it that you tried to get in to the bridal boutique, I think you should meet up with Karin and we could all come down and get in! what a fab place to have a FF meet up!    Have a super duper holiday chicken and we're always thinking of you and hoping you get that second miracle xxxx

Debs - Oh bless H, Issy is just the same re haircuts or anything to do with hair, she won't sit still unless I get strict and then she crys! maybe thats the prob! but they look so cute and so grown up when its done! Congrats on the anniversary coming up. Does DH usually buy you anything? I got zilch! and i've made him feel quite guilty. I bought him a huge personal hand picked hamper from thorntons with all his favs in! Think i might get him to buy me a radley today?!!  

Karin - i'll help with the weight loss regime as I need to too! I power walk/jog 3 times a week and i don't know if its working, i don't diet but try to be sensible sometimes    I think i am just starting to notice subtle changes but a long way to go! We can motivate each other! You will get into that mini skirt!!!

Cath - so sorry about Sis situation its bloody typical that you get it in the neck when you've been there through it all! I think your right give up and close ears to it all.  I have just been in similar situation with best friend! very frustrating! I just slapped him on monday and said snap out of it! so he is now going to Oz to work for a year! that must have been one hell of a slap!
I hope the juice diet does the trick hun maybe the AC did help you not a bad idea to try it again. I think a few weeks in the sun and away from it all will do the trick! I have been meaning to ask where are you up to with adoption process? whats the next step? xxx

Hope your ok Sue, Jacks, Hola, strawbs and anyone i've missed take care everyone and chat soon

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Sounds like you had a fab day, Glad Issy loved it, DH does get me a gift but its only becuase my birthday is 3 days before our anniversary so i usually get something to cover both, but dont think i'll bother this year, cant think of anything i'd like, i'd love a new bag but ive bought 7 this year and DH wont allow any more in the house but i think i'll ask for money instead for the xmas sales, i know im sad but i have my eye on a bag and dont fancy paying full price for it so hoping it goes into the sales at xmas and i can get it then  , i actually fancy going to see the psychic woman my mum and DH have seen but she is so good she's booked for months, might see if i can get a cancellation though.

Karin - 7lbs on is great, at least you didnt put it all back on  .


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone - just a really quick one from me - sorry for the ME post guys - am so busy and stressed with work - really having a mare so have jumped on here quickly for an update:

Took Ruby to her follow up appointment with the eye specialist and massive improvement in her vision - they say she is just borderline now and he ummed and ahhhed about whether to continue with the glasses - we decided to keep them for another 4 weeks or so and he'll see us at our next appointment - so fab news there but downside is her blepharitis condition (cysts) are getting worse and there is no cure for it - only treatment of eye scrubbing (harsh) and antibiotics - the top layer of her eye is scarred due to the condition so she has major sensitivity to light - she always has her sunglasses on so we have to monitor that more closely but I am OVER THE MOON about her vision - see girls I asked the Universe for her to be better at her next appointment and she was...........

Really sorry for lack of personals - I am reading every day and you are all in my thoughts just not finding enough time to get on her these days - will try harder over the weekend!!

Love you lots 


xxxxx


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
Have you read the article on a new IVF technique in the Daily Mail (website, just enter ivf in the search field)?
X Hola


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Forgive my lack of personals but I just wanted to say that I am reading when I can and am sending you all some     

Karin     

I am struggling quite a bit and trying to make sense of what has happened but am getting a little stronger. 

Take care ladies and I am sending you lots of      

Jacks xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Jacks -              

Hola - Read the article, what an amazing result.

Cath - So glad Ruby's eyes are better         

Karin - How are you?



Im cd37 today and waiting for AF to arrive, its my birthday and anniversary next week and its the last thing i need showing up, just feel so down just now, but hopefully a spending spree next week will help, ive seen a lovely winter coat in Coast so need to go try it on, also have my heart set on a new Mulberry but its a new style for me and i need to try it too, DH wants my mum and aunt to come over for dinner next week to celebrate but i just cant be bothered and its so not like me, going to relax in a lovely bubble bath and do a spray tan later so hope that makes me feel a bit better, i feel so dowdy too, think a new hairstyle might be in order too  


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## DiamondDiva

I started spotting today so hopefully AF will be gone by my birthday next week


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ok, Where is everyone?


cd1 today so started the clomid again.



Hope you all are well,


x debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Debs* I'm still here and am CD 1 myself today too  Getting another prescription for clomid tomorrow. Didn't have time to get upset about it this morning though as Emma had a taster session this morning at nursery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Am gutted. but she loved it which is the important thing.

*Cath* GREAT news about Ruby's eyes!!!     

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Finally able to grab a bit of time to get on the laptop - Ive never been so busy, dont know what's going on with my time!!! This weekend was supposed to be a weekend off - no chance!! Ruby started back in School Friday - mornings this term, Saturday we had a party to go to (one of Ruby's friends) came home and I thought Id have just a glass of wine - my problem was that I started and I couldnt stop!! I ended up drinking (with dh) nearly 2 bottles of wine to myself, I was leathered!! I fell UP the stairs twice and dh couldnt stop laughing at me! Anyway, Sunday was a bit of a write off for me, met my sis (we are talking) and my nephew at the local pub in the afternoon and dh took Ruby swimming (whilst I recovered in bed).  And again.....a very busy day in work - got another hectic weekend, my sister is having a girlie get together so am staying at her house this weekend - my last weekend of madness before my hols - yippeee!!!

Karin - sorry to hear AF is here again - good luck with your prescription tomorrow.  Glad Emma enjoyed her nursery, we are always worse than them, when I took Ruby she was very aprehensive but I went home and cried for the full 2 hours - she had a great time!!

Debs - good luck with your clomid too.  ooooh sounds like youve got your birthday and anniversary all planned out.  you lucky thing - those treats sound fab - indulge yourself hunny - you deserve it!

Ally - how are you chicks? thanks for asking about adoption, just waiting to start our home study but have been very relaxed about the whole thing as am hoping my sun, sea and you know what hol will result in a miracle of some description.  How is the jewellery line going - wanna see some products!!!

Tinx - hi lovely, so nice to hear from you - we miss you here - just make sure you pop on every so often x

Sue - hi lovely, hows things? where are you with tx now?

Jacks - sending you massive hugs hun - if you wann chat we are all here or you can PM me xx

Right better get back to my task in hand - am currently searching for properties - as if I didnt have enough on my plate - we are looking to move house!!!

Lots of Love
xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say I am back and have had a quick read.  Sorry no time for personals at the moment but   and   to anyone who needs it.

Hope to get on soon and catch up with you all.  Very busy at the moment - my baby starts big school on Wednesday.          

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - OMG, where do you find the time to do everything you do?  you are a superwoman      Great that you and your sis are speaking again, hope you have a fab time on your girly weekend, when are you off on your hols?  cant beleive you are thinking of moving with all thats going on in your life, you must be    in the nicest way of course     are you still looking in the same area?

Karin - We are cycle buddies again  

Sue -          

Ally - Do you have any pics of your jewelery yet?  im dying to see some   

Jacks -        


Not feeling very well today, had a sore throat yesterday at work and by the time i got home i had a high temp and couldnt warm up, got a killer headache too, feeling sorry for myself so the shopping spree might need to wait til next week   


Hope you all are well


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Debs - Get well soon.            Hope clomid works for you.  

Cath - Good news about Ruby's eyes. You sound busy.  Hope you have a nice weekend.  Good luck with looking for new home.  Thanks for asking - not thinking about tx at the moment.  DH isn't keen to start again yet and I think I would be best to leave it until Emily is settled in school.

Karin -   Sorry AF arrived.  Hope everything went OK with your prescription.  Glad Emma enjoyed nursery.

Jacks -                    

Ally - Trip to Alton Towers sounded like fun.  Shame about the sick incident but at least everything was OK.  

Tinx - Lovely to see a post from you.  Hope that dream comes true.  

Hello to everyone else.

Emily's first day at school went OK.  She seemed happy enough and there was several she knew from nursery. She has already been invited to a birthday party.  Her teacher came for a home visit this afternoon which Emily was really excited about.  So far so good.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls!

Hope we are all feeling ok, I have also had terrible sore throat last week and its now developed into a cold! The joys of constantly sneezing!

Issy had her first day at playschool yesterday and she loved it! When I said I was going she happily said "Ok bye mate"!!! i was speechless so was the teacher! she will be going every wed and fri mornings, long may the happiness of going to school continue!

Debs - Hope u are feelin better hun   its rotten and the headache is what I started with and unfortunately had it for about 3 days, I hope it has gone!

Sue - Bless her and its true what they say they have a better social life than us! I'm waiting for the invites to start! I just hope she gets some! it would be nice for her to start regularly mixing with friends,I have been concerned about her intergrating and mixing but I have to let her get on with and hope that shes ok. I think its excellent that the teacher does home visits, i don't think they do that here! very good idea.

Cath - eeek not long hun! what will we do without u for so long, what date are u back?? U do sound busy and debs is right you are a superwoman! I admire u as u seem to cope and handle things and situations so well, thats how I know you'll make a great adoptive mother to some little one. have a fabulous time hun xx

Karin - so glad Emma enjoyed herself as it makes it easier on us if they do! Hope  got the prescription ok and it does wonders this time round.  How are the wedding organisations going?? I love it and do u know what dress u like? I may have some jewellery to go with it.

For anyone who is interested the website where I choose our stock PM me. Have just ordered some more as its party season coming up and hopefully lots of parties to organise!

Not long till I phone cons again as they should be back off their hols now    still mad they made me wait! I just hope they get a move on with it now i'm starting to climb the walls!

have a lovely sunny day everyone

love u love me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Afternoon ladies

Having a great (but busy) week this week so far - have been ordering loads on the internet so every day is like xmas with all my packages arriving - have ordered a fab pair of shoes to with my dress (for OZ) they are snakeskin platform (purple) fantastic - Ruby's tiara turned up in the post this week too - she's gonna look sooooo cute, cant wait.  Popped out to New Look in my lunch hour and picked up a dress from the boutique range (in the sale £10 bargain!!) - have also been xmas shopping - people say im too early but I like to be organised - am doing Hampers for everyone this year so am looking forward to choosing all the stuff and making them myself - you know with all the spare time I have!!!   

Two weeks today I go on hols yippee and I was looking to start a college course in the evenings however, when I looked into it I think I would rather study from home in my own time so am looking at doing an Elite Makeup course for day/night makeup, bridal makeup, magazine and fashion shows .....we'll see how it goes.

Ally - so glad Issy enjoyed her day at school - hysterical 'bye mate!!' its so funny what they pick up isnt it! Ruby also goes in Friday mornings.  I wouldnt exactly call myself Superwoman!!!  I just seem to 'get on' with things, I do get stressed though!!!  I want to know the website for your stock - DEFINITELY!!  Hope you are enjoying the sunshine!

Debs - thanks hunny but as I said above - not quite superwoman!!   Still looking to move in the same area - just want a bigger house (for all my shoes!!!!)  Hope you are feeling better - is it your Birthday today -   - hope you had all your lovely things!!

Sue - fab news on Emily enjoying school - get used to those invitations - we have loads all the time - we tend to be choosy and only go to the ones Ruby really knows otherwise it can be expensive!!

Talking of which - my little Angel is 4 in December so will be busy planning her next party when I come back!!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend - Im off for a weekend of shopping and  

Lots of Love

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

HAVE A FAB DAY DEBS, HOPE U GET SPOILT ROTTEN!

LOVE ALLY & ISSY

XXX


----------



## DiamondDiva

Thanks everyone, im having a lovely day and starting to feel a bit better now.


Ally - Love the bag blinkie


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Debs -     Glad you are starting to feel better.

Cath - Nice to be getting lots of lovely new things for holiday - hope you have space in your case for everything. How long will you be gone?  Yes we got a fair few invitations from nursery school last year too - you are right it can get expensive.

Ally -   to Issy's goodbye.  Glad she enjoyed it.  Emily was pushing me out of the door on her first day at Nursery School last year.  Hope you get booked in for treatment very soon - I understand your frustration.    

Hello everyone else.   to all.

Emily was very excited when I picked her up from school today - she got to bring home the class soft toy.  We had to write in the book what they had done together (homework for me already!!)  Only problem she is having at school is that her peg is one of the higher ones and since she is quite petite she can't reach it.  I could see her getting a bit upset when they were coming out because she couldn't reach her coat.  

Sue x


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

just popping by

Debs, hope you had a lovely birthday and got some lovely things

cath....not long until oz how very very exciting!!

Hi to ally, sue, karin

just to let you know that all ok here........had my 12wk scan and a very lively baby, all looks good so far.  still so very sicky a lot of the time but not complaining.  Due date 21/03/10.  Feel so very lucky and blessed.  Bump is huge now so glad i can come clean, haven't been hiding it that well anyway!!  Don't give up hope ladies, look at my sig... it has taken a long time and a lot of pain but fingers crossed so far

strawbs xx


----------



## Stokey

Morning!

Strawbs - Thats such great news hun, you must be very relieved to get to this milestone! So pleased for you hun, you deserve every happiness and your a real inspiration for us all, u take care chic and keep us updated as u go along!   

Sue - Poor little Emily why do the teachers do that? theres just no thought sometimes, Issy's playgroup have spelt her name wrong on everything! they have put "Isabella" on her coat peg on the board and her pics etc, and they still hadn't changed it when we went back the next time, I think thats bad! I think the name Isabella is very pretty, but its not her name and the other children have started calling it her!    I hope they lower her peg for her as the slightest thing can upset them especially if its new etc, well done on bringing the bear home emily xxxx

Debs - Glad u had a good day and that your feeling better!  i thought you'd appreciate the bags   

Well its another beautiful day but didn't get much sleep last nite, madam had me up until 3:30 coming backk and forth into my bed! so exhausted today! I shall clamp down on it tonight! little monkey!

A huge hello to everyone else and speak soon

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Quiet here again - hope you are all OK and had a great weekend.

Ally - Hope they have changed Issy's name now - that really is bad.  I have told Emily to ask for help with getting things off her peg everyday - then they might get the message that she can't reach it (particularly as they keep the box with the aprons in underneath!)  Am I reading your ticker right - do you have an appointment tomorrow?  If so wishing you lots of luck  

Strawbs - Great news - hope everything continues to go well.  

Hello Cath, Debs, Karin, Jacks, Tinx and anyone else reading.   to all.

Just taken Emily out to buy new ballet shoes - went to take her to class on Saturday and her ballet shoes had gone mouldy (yuk!)  In her next class (which she starts in Jan) she gets to do tap dancing too - so had a look at the tap shoes while I was in there - so cute.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

hello   

not a good day. I phoned clinic as instructed from over a month ago!!!! DH did yet another sperm sample (2 weeks ago) and I did a HPT to make sure neg, which I knew anyway, hate doing them to get -ive all the time! I spoke to midwife in charge and she said that DH sperm count was low again!!! he did one last year which came out at 11 million (well under average) and it was the same again 2 weeks ago    she has now said that my consultant is back next tuesday and she wants to speak to him as she now thinks this tx is not right for us     it worked last time why don't they try it like they did clomid again! and I knew that would be a waste of time but still didit! She also said DH may have to do yet another sample!! the hospital is such a drive, they don't provide "rooms to wank" and u can only do it and submit between 8:30 and 11am! My DH works 12 hr shifts in Bradford which is and hour and a half away I never see him so when is he supposed to "nip " to hospital?? I feel sick, i'm ready to throw in the towel and give up, is it really supposed to be this hard?? i feel so mad and so sick, its only a week to them but its hell waiting and it will a year in Oct since I went back to start tx! I just want a fair shot     
soory for the me me me post and rant but so frustrated and fed up


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Ally -             So sorry that things aren't going well.  Hope the consultant provides better answers and that they will let you try again with the same tx if that is want you want to do.  Don't apologise for ranting - just wish there was something I could say that would make you feel better.          

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

thanx Sue   I've calmed down a bit now but feel so blubby and its not like me, its the frustration that u feel thats gets u down.  Hope your ok chicken xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

sorry I have been awol - just been so busy (Still) just wanted to jump on quickly and say       Ally you poor love am thinking of you (and all the girls) will post back later for a proper 'chat'.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally -        Sorry you have to wait again for answers


----------



## jrhh

Ally oh hun I am so sorry. I can understand why you feel so frustrated and angry, it shouldn't have to be this hard       

Jacks x


----------



## Tinx

Ally darling, am so so sorry. Hope that you have better info when you speak to the top dog, so to speak. It sucks , all the heartache that comes with making babies is so mindblowingly stressful. Thinking of you soooooooooooooo much. Chin up chicken xxxxxxx Hugs and love to dh too xx

Hello to everyone else, love and hugs all round. 

All ok here, hard to see children going off to school though; I have been getting all emotional and Willow`s first day is still another 2 years away yet!!!

Seen a lot of babies of late, saw friend`s 16 month old at the weekend, ( Willow held him and I sobbed) and 8 wk old bubba yesterday who Willow could barely take her eyes off. When she starts to ask me for a sibling god knows how I will cope. Wont be far off I am sure, she is miles ahead of others her age!!! Very close to being in a bed at night and then starting to learn to be dry over night! She is taking her nappy off or shouting for me at night if she needs a wee as she hates to have a nappy on at all, let alone if its wet! Its all fun and games here!! On the up side, we sold our house on Monday and put a cheeky offer on a new one today, which was accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! still in shock! been on the champers for a while so now feeling a it numb!!! Its a dream house, very very big, detached, 5 bed, 4 bathrooms, study, lounge, dining room, conservatory, garage, stunning kitchen, driveway... its almost too big! We have 1 bedroom spare so HAVE to fill it with a new bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I often read on here still and am with you all every step of the way.

Sending you all so much love and positive vibes and hope.

Best wishes and baby dust and sweet dreams, love Tinx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

HUGE CONGRATS TINX ON YOUR NEW HOME IT SOUNDS BEAUTIFUL.

Its lovely to hear from you and thank u for your kind words I am hoping that the con gives us a shot!

Thank u to everyone else for your support and thoughtful words its very much appreciated.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all.  Just popping in to give Ally big      ( still read and keep an eye on you all).  Am so sorry that it's going on for you..i know the feeling...and dh's results.  The wait is just dreadful.  Thinking of you and hope you're ok.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Yellowheart

Quick hello from me too 

Love and hugs to everyone  

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

I just dont know where time is going - these past few weeks have flown by!!

Had a busy weekend again, busy packing - bit of a nitemare really, we have never taken Ruby away before so its an experience - its hard enough packing for me but packing for little one as well is proving difficult - soooo many clothes and shoes to take and toiletries - Im sure we will be charged excess baggage! Getting a little nervous now about the flight and stuff but Im sure once we get there it will be fine - only 3 more days left!!!!!  We took Ruby to the cinema for the first time Saturday it was so funny we saw the 'meatball' film but it was in 3D and the glasses were so big they kept falling off her, she enjoyed it though.

Pots - hi lovely good to hear from you - not long for you now you must be so excited!!

R4F - hope you have settled into family life and you are all doing well x

Ally - how you doing hunny, been thinking of you - whats the latest babe?

Tinx - I am sooo jealous!! we too are in the process of looking for a bigger house and your new purchase sounds like a dream.  Good to hear you doing ok x

Sue - oooh the ballet shoe incident sounds horrid! How is Emily getting on? Ruby still goes to ballet and now her little friend has joined she is enjoying it even more - someone mentioned a street dancing class to me the other day so I may introduce her to that as well!!

Debs - how are you feeling now? hope you are ok.

Karin - hey hunny, havent heard from you in a while - hope you are doing ok   

Well I have been roped into having another 'reading' I went with my friend and the first thing the lady said to me was did I want more children - I said yes, she said good because there is another one on the way - Ive heard it so many times now though girls as you know that Ive kind of switched off to it.  Am slowly coming to realise that Ruby may be my only biological child and Im happy with that - she has brought me so much joy this weekend, her personality seems to have taken a big step forward and Im loving the time we are spending with each other.  I am open minded for the future and whatever it brings but for now Im just enjoying what Ive got.  

If I dont get a chance to log back on before my hol - Bon Voyage everyone and Ill be back soon !!!

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Love the new screen name   Emily is doing OK with ballet although she gets distracted by her friend and vice versa so sometimes they are not doing what they are supposed to.  I was thinking about trying Emily with a different dance group too.  They do all different sorts of dance.  Have a lovely, lovely time on holiday - hope you can manage all the luggage  

Pots - Good luck - so close now.  Hope to hear your news soon.

R4F - Hope everything OK with you.  

Ally - Hope you are OK.   Is the consultant going to contact you when he is back from hols?

Tinx - Congrats on your new home. 

Karin, Debs, Jacks, Strawbs -   hope you are all OK.

Hello anyone else. 

Not much news from me.  School continues to go well - two weeks to go and then she will be full time  

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

OMG OMG OMG

Hello Girls

I have just had a phone call from the fertility clinic as I phoned and left a msg this morning as I have started a period (my second this year) I was supposed to phone tomorrow and speak to con but thought I would just leave msg about period etc. Anyway midwife called me back to say that she had been looking at wrong sperm sample results and DH count is 18 miliion not 11 and its fine to go ahead with tx, so  have an internal scan tomorrow lunch time and if all ok will prob start drugs this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In state of shock and disbelief!!!!        could this be our lucky break??

Cath - Ditto Sue love the new name its perfecto for u hunny, have a super duper time hun and we want to hear all about it and see pics on ** i'm excited for you and soooooo jealous. I'm sure the flight will be quicker this time with little R to keep u busy, i bet she loves the adventure and I so hope all these readings are true     everything crossed for u.  I have another reading on 1st Oct so i'll let u know what she says!

Sue - Glad Em is enjoying ballet, does she wear the little blue outfit and tutu?? they are so cute I hope Issy likes ballet, knowing her it will be street or break dance as she is a bit of a tom boy but i'd love to see her do ballet. 2 weeks and then your baby is fulltime? do u think she'll settle to it well? I bet she looked so cute in her uniform. Hope she continues to love it xx

Hello to everyone
Karin hope your ok chicken not heard off u for a while, thinking of u chicken.

Pots so nice to see u and so far on can't believe your baby is nearly here?? lots of love hunny and best wishes xxx

ready - its always so nice to see u pop in here your little Kara is a beauty, and growing so fast lots of love xxxx

well i'll update u again tomorrow 

love u love me
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - OMG, Thats fab, im so excited for you      .

Sue -      

Cath - Love the new name, it suits you to a T     , im sure the flight will be fine and Ruby will love every minute of it, it will be so exciting for her, i hope you have an amazing time and i want to see loads of pics on **, Bon Voyage honey      

Karin - How are you?  You are awfuly quiet just now, hope all is ok     

Tinx - Your new home sounds fab, when's the housewarming?    


I spent a small fortume in Mac today getting some new makeup, need to get myself some new clothes now  


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - whoop whoop -       fantastic news - this must be a good omen - Im so happy for you - about time you had a break!!

Sue - wow only 2 weeks until full time school, thats gonna be hard   Ive still got another year of part time school and in a way I think it will be easier when she starts school (with juggling work and nursery) but at the same time so   that they are growing up too quickly!!!

Debs - I think you are starting to rival me in the shopping stakes!!  however Im more of a bargain hunter I wish I could afford to shop like you! - Id much rather be buying MAC makeup though than cheap high street brands!! Where are you shopping for clothes??

Thanks lovelies for the comments about my new name - it seems to have taken over, everybody calls me that anyway from people in work to friends to family so it seems more apt!  Only got a few more days in work to finish off and then hopefully will start to get excited about the hol - my close friend is going in to have a Frozen Embryo transfer this morning - its her last attempt at IVF so am sending her lots of    and waiting nervously for a phonecall!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I generally buy cheap White & Black cotton tops for work from Tesco at £3-4 i think of it as my uniform even though we dont have 1 and wear them with some Dorothy Perkins/New Look trousers, i have a few colourful cardigans and cashmere sweaters that i use in the winter, i went to Clarks yesterday to get some new work boots but didnt really see any i like, for going out i tend to stick with Coast & Monsoon, i dont mind spending a bit more if i know i'll wear it, i got a cashmere coat in the Coast sale 5 years ago and wore it til last Winter, it wasnt my cheapest buy but it was my best buy at £110 as i wore it loads, so i need a new one this year and im thinking of either getting this - http://www.coast-stores.com/FARRAH-FITTED-COAT/Coats/coast/fcp-product/2642337084 or this - http://www.coast-stores.com/Arlene-Coat/Coats/coast/fcp-product/2642336680 im done buying cheap clothes that dont last or bobble after a few washes, i want to buy a leather jacket this year too, Next have one i really like but dont really want to pay full price for it so might wait til the Xmas sale , i dont normally buy big name cosmetics but ive been looking at a lot of the tutorials on Youtube and most of them use Mac eye shaddows so i got 2 yesterday, sone concealer, a lip pencil, lip stick and a new blusher, i havent spent much money on make up in ages, i love the Collection 2000 eye shaddow pots at £3 and the colours are great and as long as i use a primer they stay on all day, i have loads of make up (mostly Smashbox/Bare Escentuals) but ive had most of it for ages and wanted some new stuff, im going to start to plan all of my purchases and only buy what i really need, im looking at lots of grey, black, purple and Brown for this autumn/winter season so hopefully most things i get will go with jeans. gosh ive waffled on again, but i love shopping, im going to look at Duo.com for boots as i'd like some kneehigh ones but i cant find any highstreet ones to fit my calves so thinking of spending a wee bit extra and having them made for me. I still have loads of Primark tops/jumpers and cardigans in my wardrobe and i'll still wear them but i want to plan out what i wear more, i only need to wear business/casual 1 day per week now so i dont plan on buying much more things for work but i want to get more smart/casual clothes instead.

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - loving the coats (esp. the red one!).  I know what you mean about cheap clothes, Ive bought a few things from Primark, cardigans, dresses etc. and they fall to pieces after a few washes! I rarely shop on the high street now though preferring online shopping instead - I like to follow the trends but I prefer to do it with a twist thats why I like to buy from America/China because its something different - my new fav shop for everyday wear is Boohoo.com (ask Ally!!) they are so cheap but different but I do love my little Chinese friends for outrageous evening wear! As for shoes....dont get me started!!!!!  Have been buying loads recently and have already started my xmas shopping so will look forward to finishing that off when I get back!!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

NEWS FLASH

went to the hospital for scan and I have started the injections there and then!!!!!!! it was really busy in the clinic so she left me to it, its been over 3 years since i had to do it so was shaking like a leaf as its amazing how quickly u forget!but its done now and i'm on the rollercoaster!
HAve a scan next tues morning and then she'll track me, i just hope this works!       

Hope your all ok

love me xxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop on and say hi to you all. Its been ages and I still think of you all heaps and heaps, I miss you all very much but I think staying away from FF is still the right thing for me at the mo.....

No big news, still wishing and hoping but not obsessing too much....who am I trying to kid!!!?! My plan so far is to try IVF once more, maybe next spring if no natural success in the mean time...we'll see....

Ally- Had to have a nose over here after seeing a post from you on **!! Was hoping it was good news of some description on the IF front! Got it all crossed for you honey, will pop back and keep an eye on things as wishing you so much luck  

Cath- Shoe Queen! Hee hee.....Have an absolute blast on your hols! And I have not forgotten all those "readings" you have told us about so really hoping that something amazing happens for you very soon xx

Debs, Karin, Sue....Hi! I really hope things are going well for you all!! Think of you all very much and I do pop on here now and again for a nose!

Pots- Not long now...I can't believe it! Good luck x

Bye for now ladies, lots of love and luck to you all!

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia - Lovely to hear from you. Miss you although glad that the break away is doing you good.  Hope to see you back soon - when you are ready.        

Ally -     So pleased for you.  Lots of   Emily's ballet outfit is a purple skirted leotard - have seen the little blue ones though - they are all so sweet.  When she goes into the next class (probably Jan) she gets to do tap dancing too - the little tap shoes are soooo sweet.

Debs - Hope you enjoyed shopping.

Cath - Hope everything went well for your friend's transfer. Happy hols  

Karin - Hope everything is OK.      

Hello and love to everyone else.

Emily is desperate to be at school full-time now.  She keep asking me when she will be staying - think it may be that her friends are staying and she wants to too.  She has made a new friend and found that this morning that this little girl just lives two doors away from us.  Strange that we have never really spoken to them before.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Thats fab news, best of luck                   

Saskia - Hoping you wont need that IVF next year                   

Sue - Glad Emily has found a friend    how odd you havent net them before.


Nothing much happening here, OV'd over the weekend so the waiting begins, im cd17 today, hop i wont have a mammoth 40 day cycle like last month.



Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Afternoon -

Ally - FANTASTIC NEWS - it will all happen so quickly from here on in - sending lots of          - hopefully I will be back in time to hear any good news - how long is your process??

Saskia - hi lovely, fab to hear from you hunny. Glad you are all doing well and so glad you havent given up on your dream.

Debs - sending lots of       for you too - again, there better not be any big announcements whilst Im away - dont wanna miss anything!!!  Will probably be logging on in some cyber cafe somewhere to make sure I dont miss any BFP's!!

Sue - thanks for asking, friends transfer went perfectly 2 embyos thawed and were perfect so fingers crossed for her!  Strange that you have never met Emily's friend before but lovely to have someone so close!

Well AF turned up for me this morning - phew am so glad, was really wanting her to arrive before the mammoth journey so looks like I will be OV smack bang in the middle of my trip - hopefully there will be time for some romance   !!!

Anyway, dont know what Im going to do without you all for 3 weeks but will try and log on (if I can) to keep check of progress!!!

Cath xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hello

Cath  - am going to miss u hun how long are u away? If the drugs work then the process only lasts 4 weeks from start to finish (a normal cycle) it didn't work the first time I did this when we were ttc Issy, they cancelled the cycle as i didn't respond so i'll probably be starting another round when u get back.  I so hope that you do have some "romance" when your away, and if u do concieve you'll have to name him Ozzie! Have a fabby dabby time hun and if u can log on whilst your over there let us now how ur doing and what R makes of it. Thinking of u chicken xxxxxx

Sue - Thats so sweet I bet she looks adorable in it! I love tap dancing well watching it anyway! I bet she'll love it, so nice thats shes met a new friend to play with.  Its also great that shes loving school so much it sure does make u feel reassured and less stressed doesn't it. Keep up the great work Em xxx

Debs - Thanks hun, I hope u don't have a mammoth cycle there hell and i sympathise, i seem to wait for ever for the dratted witch to turn up and it plays horrible mind games with u too.  Lets hope that u get a fab surprise this month its about time we had some lovely BFP's on here lots of    

Well Issy cried for the first time when i left her at playschool this morning, was gobsmacked and i hope this isn't a sign of things to come! she has been a little horror the rest of today too, maybe shes sickening for something??
I have had my second jab and a little worried can anyone offer advice or tips?  I know its mad as I did the same thing three and a half years ago but when it comes to using the auto-eject pen/wand device i seem to be going wrong.
I'm drawing the drug etc up right and slotting it into the pen but when i press the button and hold it on my thigh I count for a few seconds then lift it up and yesterday and today fluid has spurted out all onto my leg/thigh.  I'm worried that i'm not getting the full dose,  should i hold the thing on my leg for longer? the needle is definately going into my leg as theres a blood spot.  should i pinch the site as i adminstrate it?? I never seemed to have this prob last time!
I am suffering with hot sweats so i think that is prob a sign i have some of the drug in my system.

well hope everyone is well and speak soon

love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Ally - Sorry I have never used the auto-inject pen - hope everything is going OK.        When is you next appointment at the clinic?

Debs -      

Wishing everyone else a very lovely weekend.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hello!

Its very quiet on here? Hope everyone is ok?  

Well injections have gone better as my kind neighbour has been doing it for me everyday without the auto-injector! It bloody stings though!!! I have my scan tomorrow to see if I am responding, but to be honest I don't think its worked   Not feeling much action down there only a few twinges! I felt much more whe it worked with Issy. so we shall see.  I have also got a sore throat and bunged up head yet again!!! ~Sick of feelin like this and now dh and titch have it too!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, did you watch x factor?? The audition process seems to have gone allot quicker this year?! still love it though!

If you reading Cath hope your having a lovely time! we miss you xxx

thanks for the   thoughts Sue! I hope it does the trick! I'll be asking for a ovulation dance next   

bye for now

cough cough
ally xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Ally - Lots of luck for tomorrow           Hope that you feel better too.   xxx


----------



## Stokey

Big Fat Zilch      

My ovaries have not even twitched in response, she says their so quiet and dormant.  I have been given double the dose of menopur for 3 extra days and will be scanned fri morning but she says she doesn't think it will work, also i'm still bleeding which she says may lead to some investigatory tests!!! Not more!!!  I feel like poo and so disappointed   probably coz i feel so poorly and if i can shift this throat and cough I could think more positive.

thanks sue  

i'll let u know what happens 

ally xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Ally - Huge               Many   and   for Friday.

Sue xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies just a quickie, I'm still reading but really struggling with it all (start couselling next week). 

I just wanted to come on and send Ally a massive  .  You must feeling very let down by your body.  Stay strong babe, I'm thinking of you and sending you   and     for Friday.  Come on ovaries!!!    

   to everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

some     all round.

Karin, counselling worked for me, gave me a different way of looking at things which was so very much needed       , thinking of you.

ally....     do you have pcos??

hi everyone else

strawbs xx


----------



## Munchy77

I haven't popped in on this thread for a while now, and thought I would check in and give out a few cyber hugs     , I think we all need them right now. 

Ally and Karin I had my DD the same time as you both, and desperately feel the need to give her a brother/sister. I feel time is ticking on but DP and I are getting nowhere fast. DP does not understand how hard this whole process is emotionally, and sometimes I don't want to burden him with my feelings or appear too obsessed, Strawbs is right a thrid party ear who can listen is a great source to being able to let it all out, I should take my own advice! Have you spoken to the clinics councilor?

Ally, has the clinic said that you could have had a larger stimulent dose?

Munchy x


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning!

well am in state of shock! I'm working!!! Its nowhere near like I was last time (OHSS) but my right ovary has 1 follicle growing and 5 more coming up too!!! I have to inject for another 2 days and I go back Sunday for another scan,  I am absolutely amazed my ovaries have woken up first cycle!!! Its an achievement in its self.

Thank you for everyones kind thoughts and well wishes.

Strawbs - yes I do have PCOS quite badly! Its a nightmare when you try and lose weight for ttc and can't! Do u have it too then? How are you feeling? xxx

Munchy - thank you for the hugs, yes the clinic suggested doubling up for the last few days and it seems to have done the trick   where are you on your ttc no2?? I find talking about things is the best medicine! Take care xxx

Karin- Huge cuddles again    hope you got the PM? xxxxxx thinking of you xxxxxxxx

Sue - How you doing huny? HOws Em's ballet lessons going? thank u for the   thoughts they have helped heaps xxxx

Still not well here!! And Issy is still snotty too, don't seem to be able to shift these bugs quickly! I haven't had a full nights sleep in a week!!
HOpe its gone by weekend!!!

love to you all

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Munchy77

Fabulous News Ally.   On my 1st IVF I produced 7 eggs and on my second attempt it looked as though my body was going to produce the same amount again, so I upped my dose in the later stages with another amp of menopur  for 3 days, and like you woke my ovaries up, or it gave them a harder shake at least and produced 24 follies and 17 eggs! I did end up hyperstimulating as I have mild pcos, but who cares, I had my little girl as a result! Well done you lady! You sound so much more positive!     

I had my Hycosy last week and all was clear, so apparently even after 12 months there is no reason why we can't conceive naturally, grrrr so why has it not happened yet I asked!!?!? I am being put forward for egg sharing and will be in clinic in the next month to begin the screening process, so in 6 months if we are not pg already we will start IVF...again.


----------



## strawbs

Ally....... I only ask as are you on metformin??  This can help with stimulation if you are a slow responder.  I am bcak on it again after my last m/c and will stay on it for this whole pg, trying to avoid another big baby!!
Great news everything is waking up though...... good luck   

strawbs xx


----------



## Stokey

Hiya!

Hi strawbs - yes I did try Metformin when ttc Issy and I didn't react well with it at all, but its worked for alot of ladies with pcos. They gave it to me with clomid the first time round, i never got off the loo   
I hope your pg is going well, how many weeks are you now?

Thanks Munchy! Yes its great when it works init!!  Thats what the lady at the Fertility clinic said to me last time, it was too good an opportunity to miss so i had the trigger shot! it is worth all the pain   i have everything crossed that you get pg before 6 months is out    
lots of love to you all

ally xxx

by the way i had my tarot cards read last night and she said i was going to have triplets!!!!!!! 2 boys and a girl!!!


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Ally* Thanks for the lovely pm  So so so pleased to read that you are responding!!!    What brilliant news!! Triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Hope Issy is feeling better soon.

*Munchy* Nice to see you. I'm seeing a counsellor next Thursday and I'm really hoping I will get something positive from it. Sending you lots of    that you get that natural pregnancy.

*Strawbs* Thanks for the hugs... How are you feeling now?

Hi to Sue, Jacks, Cath and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Ally -      Sounds like you will have your hands full   More       for Sunday.  Ballet going OK thanks - class again in the morning. Hope you and Issy are soon better.

Karin - Hope the conselling helps.  Lots of  

Strawbs - Hope you and bump are well. 

Munchy - Many   for a natural miracle.

Hello everyone else.

I have had rotten cold and have not slept well all week.  Feeling sorry for myself.  Emily starts school full time next week.       Don't know what I am going to do with myself and she is already tired from half days so don't know how she will cope.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hope everyone is ok and feeling better!  I'm still gunked up with a stinker of a cold and can't get rid of this hacking cough!!!

Thought I would just let you know that I took my trigger HCG shot tonight!! OMG   I went for my scan this morning and had 1 good size follie and lots of others around 14-15mm that they have said will have a probable growth spurt after the pregnyl.

Well DH and I will be busy for the next 48 hrs    please      that something works!

Sue - I hope you have got some much needed sleep! I sympathise hun its rotten when u can't sleep.

lots of love to you all see u tomorrow.
ally xxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Ally - Good luck - have fun too


----------



## DiamondDiva

ALly -                     Best of luck


----------



## KW33

*Ally and DH*

   DO NOT DISTURB   

      

            ​


----------



## Yellowheart

Ally -     lots of luck!

Love to everyone else 

x


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls!

Thank you for all the goodluck! We have been very busy   .  Have managed to do "it" yesterday morning, last night, this morning and we'll give it another bash tonight!!  and maybe wednesday depends how Craig feels   
I'm still coughing and have had it about 8 days now so i'm worried that all this coughing and nose blowing will effect implantation (if i get that lucky)!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Munchy77

Lol Ally I have visions now, I'm not sure I wanted!      best of luck though hun, hope all the effort on DHs part has worked!


----------



## Stokey

sorry for the tmi munchy      but thank u for the positive support hun! i need it all 

my god I am sooooo hot, went to the docs today to ask advice on what to do for this cough, i'm worried about it and don't know what to take.  He said i had a very slight temp(37.7) and all else was clear.  Could it be the menopur raising my temp?? also just had shower and (.)(.) look weird! very redish/pink round the nipples. My boobs never alter!! is this the     of the 2ww setting in?? arghhhhhhhhhhh must stay positive must stay positive!!

lots of love for now and   

ally xxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

Good luck ally       

strawbs xx


----------



## Munchy77

Ally, sounds like good symptoms to me! the only side effects and symptoms I had during stimming and the 2ww was veiny (.)(.)s and very dark nipples.....lets hope it leads to a +ve 2ww hun!


----------



## jrhh

Karin       

Ally woohoo all the best hunni      


Quick run through, big     to you all and take care everyone. I'm getting a little stronger day by day but just can't post much as the ttc is still a little hard to read. But I'm getting there!

Lots of love

Jacks


----------



## Stokey

Jacks -       thank u for your   thoughts.  I hope you are doing ok hun.  Hows Tom doing? lots of   to you both xxx

Munchy - thank u chicken, i'm driving myself   analysing every twinge ache and sicky feeling! the nausea has worn off a bit today. I'm not good at being patient!!

Strawbs - thanks hun, hope your feeling ok.  Have u had your scan yet? lots of love xxx

HUge    to Karin, Sue, Debs and if your reading all the way over there, theres one for you too Cath  

Its been gorgeous weather here for the last 2 days! and have managed to get quite a bit of washing done! Need to iron it all now! and I want to get rid of it before weekend as Issy will be 3 on mon, so we're having the celebrations sunday and will have quite a few visitors so need to get some cleaning done and some food shopping! I am doing a disney princess theme, although she still love dr who but thought it would be nice to go girly for a change  
she is getting the cinderella outfit from dh and i, shes into dressing up at the moment! so hopefully that will be a hit!
well best get on with some House Work (yawn)

chat soon

ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

hi ladies

ally    
yes had lots of scans-6 so far and all good, have been under a m/c consul so monitored closely at huge cost, but don't care!!  am nearly 17wks and haven't seen my m/w yet, got appt mon.  Am feeling lots of movements so very happy, growing RAPIDLY, look 6m easily!!


Busy planning a halloween party so if anyone has any ideas for games/food etc for 17-18m olds!!  must be mad there will be around 8 children and 16 adults in my house          

Hi to jacks, karin, cath, debs, sue, pots, munchy

strawbs xx


----------



## jrhh

Ooooooo we had a lovely day yesterday it was Tom's birthday and he got spoilt rotten. We then spent the afternoon in the park, riding his  bike. He was so excited and kept telling everyone it was his birthday    

He has a party on Sunday to Ally so I did a mammoth clean up on Tues      

Love to all and great news Strawbs 

xxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful party weekend.

Karin

xxx​


----------



## Stokey

Have a wonderful party on Sunday Tom, we'll be thinking of you! CAn't believe our babies are 3!

lots of love

ally & Issy
xxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

​
Jacks -        

Strawbs - Glad everything is going well, are you    having a toddler halloween party? will have a think about it and let you know if i come up with anything.

Karin -     

Ally - Hope all goes well today      

Sue - Is Emily in school full time now?       

Cath - I hope you are all having a fab time, cant wait to hear all about it  

CD2 for me today (again) DD has an awful cough so been looking after her and TBH im now getting used to her being our only child and as much as we long for another im accepting that it will probably never happen and im living with it, it just means she will be an extremely spoiled wee girl if she is our only 1.

Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Well hello ladies - IM BACK!!!!

Just a v. quick one from me, have scanned through the posts but will take it all in later. Just got home from a mammoth journey - havent slept in about 48 hours, 3 plane rides, two bus rides, one train and a 3 hour drive home from London so needless to say am a little like a robot right now - just checking my messages etc. before sorting out the washing etc.

We had an amazing time - what a holiday - truly amazing.  Ruby loved every minute of it - met loads of new friends, took loadsa photos (checkout **) and the 'wedding' was something else, never seen so many 'queens' in all my life - hysterical!! Our first week was a mad week of socialising and we spent the last 5 days at a luxury resort in Palm Cove - lots of sun, relaxing, swimming and I even went snorkelling off the Great Barrier Reef - totally on cloud 9 right now but very tired so sorry for the 'me' post - hopefully jet lag will wear off and I can catch up with you all properly over the next few days.

Cath xxx


----------



## jrhh

Aaaaaaaawww thanks ladies for all your lovely wishes, he had a great party. I was praying for a nice day so they could play on the garden but it rained lots so I had 11 of them + parents in the house, it was cosy but think it went well!!!

Love to all and hope you all had a great weekend. How did my LO become three?


xxxxx


----------



## Stokey

yeah!! Hi Cath    its lovely to have u back! It looks like you all had a wondeful time as I had a quick glance at your pics on **! By the way you looked fab in that fantastic dress! and R looked like a princess, bless her she looks like she thoroughly enjoyed it!
It will be nice to catch up properly when you have rested from your mammoth travel! xxx

Jacks - so glad Tom had a lovely day and party its scary that their 3 init!!!

Issy is 3 today    we had a party yesterday for her which she thoroughly enjoyed and was spoilt rotten with fabby dabby presents and today we are going shopping to spend her bday money! my DH has the day off so thats nice to spend all together and it keeps my mind off testing   

Huge hello to everyone and catch up later

love ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Jacks - Belated      to Tom  Glad you had a lovely party.

Ally -     to Issy and much   to you.

Cath - Sounds like a fab holiday.  Hope you have a nice rest to recover.

Debs - Yes Emily started school full time last week.    Doesn't seem like she is eating much at lunch. Thanks for the hugs.  Hope DD gets well soon.            

Strawbs - Glad all is well.  Hope you have a fun halloween party although sorry I have no suggestions.

Karin - Hope you are OK.      

Hello to anyone else.

Sorry have not been around for a few days.  If I am honest I am struggling.  I have no idea when I will be able to do tx again and now Emily is at school full-time I am suffering a bit with empty nest.      I also got another year older last week which never helps.  Sorry for the depressing end to this post.

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ISSY                     

xxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Sue        take care hun.

xxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

The Secret






Just watched this and it has cheered me up no end. I am hoping it will do the same to you all too.

xxxxx

/links


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie as got relatives staying at the moment so no time.

[fly] Princess Issy 

    ​[/fly]


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies

I was wondering if I could join you? 

I'm 32 and civil partnered to a lovely lady DW is 30. After 5 medicated DIUI, 2 DICSI and 2 MC we finally had beautiful twin boys on valentines day. However after 5 years on the TTC for #1 (and lucky us #2 too   ) We are both very keen to start TTC #3 asap, so are planning a FET   in Dec. We have our first consultation for FET on the 19th! We are lucky enough to have 15     !

I know some of you will probably think we are   for starting again so soon. But we don't want to wait in case it takes another 5 years (and if it dosen't we will be exhausted but very    ) 

I have PCOS and Hughes Syndrome.

 to all

CLP


----------



## Stokey

Hello and welcome CLP!! YOur in good hands here! Your little boys are adorable and I wish you look on your next journey for a lovely sibling/s!!

JAcks - that clip was ace on utube and your right it does make you feel better! Thanks hunny for sharing  

Sue -                    always here if you need to chat hun xxx

Thank you for the birthday wishes for madam! We took her shopping yesterday and she had fun in the disney store    i'm driving myself    waiting for OTD! was very naughty last night and did first response, and it was + but DH thinks I have been stupid as it could be HCG shot still! I am the worlds worst for waiting, I just need to know!
(I'll probably cave again fri/sat)

lpots of love to us all

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Good Morning Stokey, Thank you for the lovely welcome!  

Can I ask how days post ET you are? I tested 9dpt with the boys and got a true , so   yours is too! (Was 10pm at night, so not even first urine of the day!)   

CLP


----------



## Stokey

HI CLP!  

I didn't do IVF or ICSI I did induction ovulation with menopur injections and a trigger shot when follies were correct size then lots of BMS    so it was less invasive but it also means not sure when or if they implanted as it could have been 2 days after HCG shot   my OTD is monday as thats when I think I ovulated 2 weeks ago! eeeekk its so mind boggerlin   I just hope its true.  When do u think would be the best time to test?? bearing in mind I can't wait till monday!! I'm so shockingly bad at this   I'm so calm and collected with everyone else and give such good advice   but with myself I'm hopeless!!

Thanks hun

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oops silly me   Sorry!

(Bad dobby    must read signatures, Whack whack Bad dobby     lol)

Um, I think trigger shot is usually out off your system after 14 days, if that helps! Am still   your BFP sticks hun!

CLP


----------



## Shoe Queen

OMG - what have I missed - Ally did I just read you had a positive test I would be jumping for joy by now if I was you - when is OTD??

CuteLP - welcome on board - congrats on your two little miracles - look forward to getting to know you.

Karin - hey hun, sorry to hear you are struggling at the mo - have you started any sessions yet?

Jacks - again a belated Happy Birthday to your darling one - how are you doing at the moment?

Sue - sorry to hear you are going through a bad time, infertility is so hard to get to grips with, one minute its huge highs followed by lows - hope you are doing ok and feel free to rant with us girls  

Debs - hey hunny, sorry to hear you are back to another cycle - how are you feeling?

Hello to Strawbs, Munchy and Im sure there will have been someone I have forgotten so apologies for that.

Just getting used to the land of the living and about to tackle the ironing   - start back to work tomorrow so not looking forward to that and my suntan is fading already!!!  Well its cycle day 19 for me so far and this holiday was perfect for lots of   so not sure whether we will be lucky this month but on another note we had a phonecall from the adoption people and we are starting our home study this week so things are ticking along there and we shall see what happens......

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Cath   yes hun I did a first response last night!! very very silly as its way too early but it said on the pack up to 6 days early so i thought ok!!! It was def + but DH thinks its still the trigger shot from last week so now very confused (this is why u shouldn't test early I know  )
Inside i'm bursting to know but have to be good until at least friday i think! OTD is Mon 19th!
so glad u had a lovely time in Oz, can't believe how quick that came and went!! I so hope that the BMS was successful it would be great to be pg together, we've been through alot already together! 
Its also very exciting that the adoption route is hotting up again for you guys, it must be nice to think your one step closer.

Hope tomorrow goes quickly and isn't too bad! First day back is always hard after your jollies'

lots of love to you all

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s CLP love the dobby impression LMAO at that    and thank u xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - that would be fab but I think its wishful thinking on my behalf - a natural pg would be more than a miracle for us!! Well Im going to be real positive for you and say its already a positive result - surely the trigger shot is out of your system by now?? how exciting    have you had any symptoms yet??


----------



## jrhh

Ally OMG I hope its right hunni I am sending tons of         your way!

Cath welcome back hope you get your dream too      great news on the adoption stuff. We are in limbo with ours though the prep course went well. I'm hanging on in there but feel so hormonal. Still haven't had af yet and its nearly 3 months now (did pg test and neg) so looks like tests etc if nothing happens by the end of the month.

CLP welcome! had to     at the dobby comment!!!

Sue more     how are you today.

Love to everyone else, hope your OK. 

Jacks x


----------



## Stokey

aahhh thanks Jack but I'm not convinced yet!! Have been having some A/F pains which I know is nothing to go off as I had the same with Issy but its weird how your head plays tricks with you! Sometimes I'm convinced I am then others its all over!!!
I have had a chat with DH and said that if this hasn't worked I need a break from tx, probably for a while as its getting on my mind when really I should be enjoying Issy and not obsessing! If I am pg then its meant to be! 

love and           to us all.

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

sorry Cath - just A/F type twinges and feeling really tired!! Had a bit of sickness last week but think that was the HCG in my system.  Is bloatedness (sp) a sign?? HAve swelled sooooo much and lower tummy feels "hard" if you know what I mean!?? Thanks for the positivity hunny I'm sending some your way too!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Jrhh & Shoe Queen its so nice to be on a friendly board! I posted on a FET board and got ignored (think it was cause I was the only one on there with LO's   ) 

OOOooo, Stokey hun I had AF Pains and bloated feeling with the boys, it is why I tested early, I was convinced it was going to be BFN, and was going to "drown" my sorrows in a HOT bath and a ton of pate(my clinic insists on you eating as if pg and no baths unless tepid)! I was totally godsmacked the result came up in less than a minute!!! (Clearblue digital)

Oh, in case you are wondering why I'm posting at this  hour, I'm at work!

CLP


----------



## Stokey

gosh CLP what do you do? My DH works shifts and nights is one of his three, he seems to like it though and opts to do that more than often if someone is off ill or away!!
and don't worry you won't get ignored here! your in excellent hands, I wouldn't have known what to do without the girls on here this last year, they have kept me going and kept me sane  
I thought that they might be good signs (tiredness/bloated) but today i'm convinced its all over! I did FR again this morning and it was BFN    I went on the due date calculator on this sight though and it tells me that my OTD should really be the 20th so in this case i suppose its a bit early, but then i think i'm clutching at straws   

well off to do a bit of retail therapy this arvo after dd has been to playschool that will take my mind off stuff!

Cath -  
Sue -  
CLP -  
Karin -  
jack -  
debs -  
strawbs -  
and anyone else      

bye for now

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Thank you all for your kind words.  Think I am doing better today - trying to keep myself busy with all the things I haven't had time to do in ages.  I am sure you all know how this goes and some days are better than others.

Ally - It is still early - don't lose hope just yet.                               Everything crossed for you.    

CLP - Welcome.  Wow what an hour to be at work - hope you are sleeping now.

Cath - Good luck with the home study course.     - hoping a miracle has occurred. 

Jacks, Karin, Debs, Strawbs, Munchy -    

Hello and   if I missed anyone.

It broke my heart the other day - Emily had two of her friends round for lunch.  They were planning to move in together because none of them have any brothers or sisters to play with.        

Oh well to the ironing.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - OMG those sound like major symptoms to me!!!       I was so bloated when I got my BFP - I put on nearly 4 stone in total and 1 1/2 of those were gained in the first few weeks - gotta good feeling for you babe x

CuteLP - ah bless you - some people can be so insensitive, just because you have been blessed with your little ones doesnt mean you dont know what it is like to have tx - you are in good hands here hun x

Sue - Oh how heartbreaking, I think I would have been a mess if Id seen that, its so sad watching them playing with their friends wishing and hoping they could have a brother or sister isnt it.  Hope you are still managing to keep your chin up - I know how hard it is, I was watching Ruby with my nephew on Monday and one minute they are fighting the next laughing - its my only hope that they will be as close as brother and sister.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  First day back in the office for me and it was a struggle - still feeling out of sorts, prob still got jetlag although am secretly hoping my psychics are right and its something more - one week left and I guess Ill know for sure - feeling a/f pains on and off and my (.)(.) are def bigger and sore however this sometimes happens before the witch shows her ugly head so not banking on that!!

Had a lovely text this morning from a guy I met over in Oz (he is gay but oh god what a shame - he is gorgeous) you  may have seen him on my ** pics, anyway he said how much he was missing us and that he is planning to come for a reunion with some others so at least I have that to look forward to!!

xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies

Ally- I'm a nurse, and I work ten nights a month. I don't work days, it is really to facilitate our childcare!    that it is too early and you will get a real BFP soon! 

Sue- How sweet and   your little one with her friends!  

       to everyone else! 

CLP


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies!

Just a quick post for Ally and Cath! Got it all crossed for both of you and thinking about you lots......this is for you......

                                                                               

Hi to everyone else...also sending Karin, Sue, Jacks, Debs and everyone else lots of   and  

 all...be back soon, 

lots of love, Saskia xxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey girls - where is everyone today??

Saskia - hey hunny, thanks for your positive vibes although they should mostly be directed towards Ally!!! I go through the same thing each month knowing really there is not much chance but just love torturing myself   How are you doing hun?

Ally - hows the wait going, have you done any more tests??

A huge hello to CuteLP, Debs, Karin, Jacks, Sue and anyone ive missed  

Day 2 of work this week and Im still soooo tired - anyway, long weekend coming up for me and a big catch up with the family show off the photos etc - Im sure next week I will come of my little cloud and get back into the reality of day to day life  

Cath xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Cath

Me & the boys just got up from our morning nap! Of to do lunch now! 

CLP


----------



## Stokey

hi girls

did another test this morning CB digi and it was neg    convinced its over now   

speak later

ally x


----------



## Munchy77

Oh Ally I am sorry, I do hope you are wrong, when is your OFD?


----------



## Stokey

hey munchy it tues 20th, i know its not over till the fat lassy sings but feelin down! its my fault for testing again!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ally   ! Am   that you have a late implanter!  

CLP


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally -    too early hunny xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oh and I promise not to sing until after tues!  

_"A baby is an inestimable blessing and bother"Mark Twain_

I just read this on the boys lunch pots and it spoke to me so I thought I'd share it with some like minded ppl! 

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Ally -           Still too early.  Remember it can take several days from fertilisation to implantation and then even longer for there to be enough HCG to be picked up by HPT.  Sending loads more   and    

CLP -      Lovely quote.

Cath - It always horrible getting back to normality after a holiday - particularly since you had such a great time.        Enjoy your long weekend. 

Saskia - Hope you are OK.  

Hello all.  

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

thanks girlies its so nice to know your here and bless you all for your comments and cuddles, thats what i have been telling myself today!! its too early and I am not going near a dreaded peestick till at least monday! don't want to do it 20th as its SIL birthday and they have been ttc to no avail and shes not handled it well, so don't want to do it then! so should i do it mon or wed?? argghhhhh!

CLP - love the quote - how apt! xx
CAth -      come on that BFP!! I'm wishing for you chicken, and hope your getting some rest after your travelling, reunion sounds nice xx
Sue -   how are u doing sweetie  
Saskia - thank u thank u sweetheart , we miss u too terribly don't leave it too long we need you xxxxx
munchy - thank you for your advice, its so appreciated    not long till u test hun come on BFP we need a run of them! xx


huge cuddles for
karin, debs, strawbs, jacks and everyone reading

have a jewellery party tonight (and i'll be taking some photos) so that should keep my mind off things    a bit!!!

love to you all my ace ff's
ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Ally stay AWAY from the pee sticks hunni, more            for you xxxxxx

Much love to everyone else sorry for lack of personals 

Jacks xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,

ALly -   , i'll send the    round to you if you test early again     

Cath - Saw your ** pics, looks like you all had an amazing time, im    for you    

Karin - How are you sweetie?    

Jacks -     

Sue -     

Hope you all are well, DD hasnt been sleeping well lately so not been on here too much, and having early nights incase DD wakes during the night as it can take 2hrs to settle her sometimes, also been shopping for Scotland, spent a fortune on Make-up in the last couple of weeks and got some nice sensible boots for work, Cath, these are for you - http://www.dune.co.uk/catalogue/style.asp?f=1&y=A09LLE10LBC500L&pc=10, got them in Brown too   , i also have a few more Mulberrys coming my way by way of a swap with a friend   

/links


----------



## DiamondDiva

​
Sorry Ally, i forgot to post this the other day, hope you all had a fab time


----------



## Stokey

aaarrrrr debs thank you so much thats gorgeous     we had a lovely time thank you 3 going on 13!!!! They're very sensible boots hun and they look very comfy, i could do with some flat boots for walking to and from playschool, let me know if they rub/comfy hun?!!

thanks jacks for the     thoughts i know i am naughty i can hear    approaching my front door!!!

very strange day as still convinced its neg even though felt so out of sorts and head not really here if you know what I mean, i have such bad gas (sorry for tmi) really really bloated, sickly, and so so so tired that i actually dozed off this afternoon which i never do!! i know it all sounds positive but something in the back of my head says its not going to be good news     i have had some really nasty sharp cramp/shooting pains in belly that made me lie down so that can't be good, i think i'm coming in to the mother of all periods    i defo need a break after this round and let my body have some time out.
thanks for being there girls and hope everyone has a lovely weekend

i'm hopefully going to be sorting some jewellery pics out on ** this weekend so i'll let you know

bye for now

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Ally - your symptoms sound so positive hun, please stay as positive as you can, I know its hard as we try to break our fall by convincinig ourselves its going to be negative to prepare us for that shock but honestly it all sounds good so far.  I too have been out of sorts, not sure if its still jet lag but also tired, in bed by 9pm mosts nights (not like me!) feel really bloated, felt a bit sick yesterday and got massive 
(.)(.) which again is not like me  so hun either mother nature is playing a very cruel trick on both of us or we might be in for some good news!!!! Cant wait to see your  jewellery line hun - could do with some purchases for christmas!!!

Debs - lovely to hear from you hun and so sorry little one isnt sleeping well - Im sure its just a phase and she will get back to her routine soon.  Love the boots hun, autumn is my fav time of year, time to get out the boots and gilets - love it!!!

Huge loves to Sue, Jacks, CuteLP, Karin, Saskia .........

Got ballet this morning and then will be continuing on with my xmas wrapping - a little early you may think but am doing hampers this year for everyone and am buying bits her and there all the time so keep adding to them - its so much fun, which Id thought of this years ago!!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

hiya cath! things sound really really     for you hunny!       let it be true you so deserve it hun.  what CD are you on? whens otd? i'm still going to test tuesday but know what the answer will be      i have a quick question.  We had BMS on 5th, 6th and 7th after taking trigger shot on the night of the 4th, my clinic said i would ov on 5th/6th so if thats the case i'm only 10dpo Is that too soon to be testing then? how long does it take to implant and when does it start producing HCG when it has implanted? i know i'm obsessing!!
i'll get on to the pics for you, if you fancy anything let me know.
What are you putting in your hampers? and where did you actually purchase the "hampers" themselves.  Its a truly genius idea and I love it! might nick it for PIL's and My mum and dad   
hope R enjoys her ballet, has she suffered with jet lag? forgot to ask how she coped with long plane journey, did she enjoy it?

well off to sort washing and madam out with some activities for the day, DH is at work all day and won't be home till 8!! long day!!

see you all later

love ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey Ally hun, think we must be on the same sort of cycle? Im cycle day 23 with a 28 day cycle so only 5 days left for me - Im about 9 days past ov.  Implantation occurs around 7 - 10 days past ovulation so it would be really early for testing and its only once implantation happens that hcg is produced in your body which will continue to rise if successful pregnancy.    for you hunny im sure it will be good news!!!!

Ive just come back from ballet and my dads and ive had really bad af pains all afternoon and my (.)(.) are killing Im looking at the a/f pains as a positive sign as with my last two BFP's I had a/f pains about a week after ov which I knew was implantation so am keeping my fingers crossed.

I bought the 'hampers'  at my local instore - they are big wicker ones with suede lining only £3.99 - bargain.  Am putting a selection of stuff in them both food and goodies - wines/chocs/bath stuff/jewellry bit like a lucky dip - different stuff for different people, am doing them per couple so his and hers ones!!!!

Hope you have an activity full day - just waiting for dh to come home from work so we can head out!

xx


----------



## Stokey

Hi  

Its all over this morning! Had a show so i know A/F is on its way!    I was so convinced I was pg too last night as so so so tired went to bed at 9:30 (unheard of for me) and felt so sick!
Was going to test this morning but saw spots on pants so haven't bothered    think i'll spend the day in bed feeling sorry for myself, its the thought of starting all over again  
Thank u lovely ladies for your kind support through this I can easily say you have been the best and true rocks!!

love me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

dont lose faith just yet hun - I know ive mentioned it one more than one occassion but spotting really doesnt mean its over - I bled all the way through with Ruby so am still keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Have PM'd you.
xx


----------



## jrhh

Ally oh hun hang on in there          

Take care anf if you need a chat feel free to PM anytime  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Like Cath said spotting doesnt mean anything


----------



## Stokey

hello girls  

didn't really feel like posting yesterday, funny old day and felt very    shortly after my last post I started to flood pretty badly and (tmi) lots of clots too! The pain yesterday was bad physically and mentally and to make matters worse DH deicided to work (from 2pm till 7am this morning) so felt very lonely, had a good cry in the evening and feel better this morning (a bit) I phoned my clinic and told them and the nice lady who has been through tx with from the start left msg to say I can have another go in Nov if i want (they don't do cycles in dec) i have spoke to her this morning and said yes please, I was going to have some time out but you know whats its like ladies! I have that horrible feeling inside and know i would always regret not giving it another go!
I have to phone in a few weeks when/if i get my next period, but she knows i'm so irregular that she said it doesn't matter if i don't i can go ahead!

Thank you so much girls for all your kind words and support they mean alot and its so nice to know your here   

i hope everyone else is ok and sorry for the last few "me" posts, i'll be back to my "normal" self soon I promise.

lots of love as ever

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Currently suffering terribly with a fluey cold. Temp, hot and cold shivers, banging head , aching feeling 

Just wanted to come on and send *Ally* huge      So sorry that you were on your own. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Munchy77

Popped on to give Ally a huge    , so sorry hun, I real feel for you. Looking at the positive, hopefully you can go again in Nov, really hope you can hunny x


----------



## strawbs

Ally      so sorry, it is so hard

strawbs xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ally -     from us too! and   &   for November! 

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Ally -                

Karin - Hope you feel better soon.  

Love to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey girls - how is everyone doing - looks like we could all do with a  

As for me I had pretty much convinced myself I would be getting a BFP this month Ive had really strong symptoms however I took a Digital Test this evening and Not Pregnant.... feeling slightly gutted to be honest even though it would have been a miracle!  I guess mother nature just decided to give me bigger boobs this month for a joke!!

sorry for the 'me' post.

Cath x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath -


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lovely Cath,                    

Ally -


----------



## Stokey

Cath - ditto all the above so sorry hun its so cruel.  I had everything crossed for you.  It gets harder.  Thinking of you chicken xxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Ally and Cath massive                         

So sorry.

Jacks xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to share a bit of news with you - after last nights disappointment Im still not feeling 'right' and on top of all that i forgot we had our social worker coming this morning for our first home study meeting.  It all felt a little strange considering I was gearing myself up for a natural conception and then had the adoption stuff to deal with too.  Anyway, felt a bit awkward at first as I didnt want the adoption to be my 'fall back' if you like.  Our meeting lasted about 2 hours and it went quite well so am now going to put all my energies into that, if all goes to plan she said we could expect to go to panel/be accepted in early spring - we have lots of 'homework' to do and will be very busy with it all so am going to be as positive as I can and get stuck in.

Gotta dash as Im on another christmas shopping spree soon.....

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all

Just a quick one to send everyone  

Cath - Glad the home study meeting went well - lots of luck with everything. 

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Thanks Sue!

Where is everyone   - hope everyone is ok and not feeling too down    

Ive had a crazy weekend, been stuck at home for most of it doing my 'homework' as part of my assestment - quite intense! As for me, I dont really know where I am - AF still has not turned up - she is nearly a week late   this is unusual as I am usually 28 days to the day.  Very confused right now - hormones are raging, I took a test last week which was negative but havent taken one since - not sure what to do.  Do you think by being away on hols it has somehow distrupted my system??

Got a hospital appointment with R this afternoon as she is still suffering with her bowels and we fear she has another blockage    - hope she doesnt have to stay in overnight!

Sorry for the doom and gloom - hope everyone is feeling a little brighter!

Cath x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Everyone

Cath- Hope R is ok and feeling better soon  ! Why not do another HPT    if  stilll hasn't shown   stranger things have happened! We have a friend who after years of unexplained IF & TX was weeks away from having a baby placed via adoption and got a natural  so fingers crossed it'll happen to you too   !

News from us is we had a consult re FET last monday, took the boys up to meet everyone and was a lovely day! Very postive, our Dr is more than happy to replace 2 embies, which we are relieved about, the sucess rate for single embyro FET is apparently very low and we would rather risk another set of twins to be honest! So am just waiting for AF to turn up and it's all systems go! Saying that my cycle was 33-35 days pre babies and since is anywhere from 35-53 days, so who knows when she will show   If it is too late into Nov we will probably have to wait for the new year because of xmas opening hours at the clinic! 

CLP


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies I was wondering if I could join you? 
We have been trying for over 6 months now for our 2nd, after having a lovely baby girl on the 30th Dec 08.
Good luck to you all  

Tanya


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Tanya, welcome.

Cath - Any news?                   

Karin - Hope you are ok, you are very quiet     

Ally & Jacks - Hope you both are ok too      

Sue -   


Hope you all are well.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - thanks for the   but I re-tested and again neg so dont know what the heck is going on with me

Hi Tanya - congratulations on your little one - look forward to chatting.

Cath x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath -         I keep hoping that result will change for you.          Hope everything went OK with Ruby at the hospital.

Debs - Hope you are OK.    

Welcome Tanya. 

CLP - Good news on your consult.  Hope AF behaves and you can get going as soon as you want.      

Ally -      

Karin, Jacks, Strawbs, Munchy - 

Hello to anyone else. 

We are keeping busy during half term - love having E to myself all day at the moment.  We went to the seaside on Monday and the weather was nicer than when we were there in August.  

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Cath      sorry hun.

Sue its really warm isn't it, glad your having a lovely week.

Ally how you doing sweetheart?

Tanya good luck and welcome.

Debs thanks so much for the hugs.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry this is short but heaps of jobs to do.....

Not having a very good week. Dh is out of a job in Jan and I am feeling so low re the m/c and struggling to keep on top at the mo. Tom is poorly too so just feel tried and   sorry ladies just know you'll understand.

Jacks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies - everyone is sooooooo quiet these days??

Well Im happy because the dreaded witch has just arrived - yiiippppppeeeee!! never though I would be so glad to have af but was getting so worried about where she was hiding that am just so relieved!!

Sue - everything was fine at the hospital thank you hun, just got to increase R's daily meds and its just a case of keeping it under control really - the docs said she could be on them until her early teens   but Im not thinking like that - Positivity is the key!!!  Isnt this weather lovely - we had a lovely walk out yesterday afternoon, kicking up the leaves - I love autumn too!!!!

Jacks - its ok hun, I come to expect it each month but just ever so slightly wish for a miracle!!  Am so sorry to hear of your dh, its so sad these days - what will he do?  I totally understand how you feel re. the m/c hun, it has taken me the best part of a year to 'get over it' and even then its just a case of getting stronger by the day and focussing in other areas of my life.  We can all understand the pain of infertility. 

As for me am celebrating the arrival of a/f with a night out!!  got a girlie night out on the town tomorrow so gonna cheer myself up with a little sequin number and a pair of skyscrapers!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all.

Cath -     Hope you have a lovely night out and happy shopping.

Jacks -         Love to you - sorry you are having such a hard time.  Get well soon for Tom.

Hello and   for everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the warm welcomes 

Cath I hope you enjoy your night out tonight 

Jack I hope your DH finds a great job soon   

Sue I love going the seaside, though I don't like sand  Glad the weather was good.

I took redundancy when I went on maternity leave so I need to start looking out for a part time job for Jan  It was lovely being off for so long with Jess!

Tanya


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

Still no  here! Isn't it always the way, when you want her to show up! 

Welcome Tanya!

  &  all round!

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

It is so quiet here at the moment - hope everyone is OK.  Many, many   all round.

CLP - Hope AF has turned up.

Tanya - Good luck looking for a job.

Hello everyone. More  

Horrible weather today - the playground at Emily's school was flooded - so trying to keep her out of the water when I picked her up was challenging.

Sue x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Afraid not, still no sign of the  not even a twinge! I'm now CD 36!  

Looks like its gonna be a long wait!  

 to all

CLP


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


CLP - Hope the   arrives soon    

Cath - How are you, how is Ruby with the meds?  you inspired me to get some hair extensions, had my hair cut off last year but long for my long hair again, they are clip in ones so i can put them in and take them out when im want, im trying hard to be a yummy mummy    , bought more make up too, some more Mac but also some cheap NYX & Fyrinnae stuff, any nights out planned this week?  went shopping today looking for a sequin jacket i saw on GMTV yesterday but Primark had sold out and dont fancy spending more than £40 on one as its only to wear to a few nights out over xmas, Tesco has them to so might try there.

Karin - Hope you are ok      

Jacks -       

Ally -        


Been busy the last week doing a clearout before Xmas, got H loads of goodies in the Sainsburys sale, their clothing sale starts tomorrow i think, going to have a look and see if theres anything worth getting, think the Tesco toy sale starts on Friday.

Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Debs - we must have some esp - I just bought a clip in hair 'fringe' extension!! been thinking of getting a heavy fringe cut but am a scardey cat so bought the clip in one - it is fab - I love it - will post some pics on ** of it!!  oooh sequins, love them - am wearing a sequin dress out this Sat from Boohoo.com!!

CuteLp - any sign of the witch yet?  isnt it horrid when you are waiting for her - I know I had it this month but glad to say shes been and gone - cycle day 7 for me now!!!

Sue - I agree weather is shocking but it seems a nice sunny day for us here today!!

Tanya - good luck with your job hunting - hope you get something you enjoy!

Well had my second meeting with the Social Worker yesterday - all going well - lots of work but am enjoying it and she is hoping that we will go to panel next February/March - cant believe it has all come around so quickly.  Got a good weekend lined up - one of the girls I met in Australia is coming over and we are meeting up on Sat - cannot wait - really looking forward to it.

Hope everyone is ok.

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

I am still lurking girls just found it a bit difficult this time and my head is all over the place re tx and what to do!!

I still keep checking on you lovely ladies and send lots of    and  

BTW I've had my hair chopped really short and had 2 different tones of blonde put it, took me a while to get used to it but love it now! needed a revamp!!!

love and hugs

ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally hunny -    we are all here for you .

P.S. You brave thing - go girl - really want a makeover myself but am just too scared!!!!


----------



## Stokey

Thanks Cath I'll be backon form soon - promise xx

and by the way you look so hot on your new ** profile, love the fringe you look like a model xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Ally -      

Cath - Hope you have had a nice weekend.  Sounds like all going well with Social Worker.

Debs - Hope you have fun looking in the sales.

CLP - Any sign yet?  Hope so.

Hello and   to all.

We had fireworks yesterday.  Was very cold but Emily seemed to enjoy herself.

Sue x


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies 
I hope you had a nice bonfire weekend?
We took Jess to her first fireworks display on Thurs. She wasn't really bothered, she was too busy people watching 

Sending lots of PMA to everyone    

Tanya


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sapphire I'm on CD41 and still no AF!   Is looking more and more likely that we will end up cycling in the new year so to avoid clinic christmas closing  

,   and  too all1

Will let you know if anything happens here!

CLP


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

I'm still checking in on you all. 

*CLP* AF is a nightmare... you spend most of your time she wouldn't show and just when you need her to she  doesn't!!!    When is the cut off for starting this year?

*Ally* I want to see a pci of the "blonder" you. 

*Cath* Have to agree with Ally new ** pictures is hot hot hot... you are gorgeous!!!

*Tanya* Welcome 

*Sue* Emma quite enjoyed fireworks this year too... she said they were like Tinkerbell. 

*Debs* Thatks for heads up on clothes sale in S'burys. May have to check that out today. did you find your sequin jacket?

*Jacks* Hope you are okay and that Tom is better now. 

Well, I *seem* to be doing a little better. Had total meltdown last week as Emma started nursery and had trouble with empty house syndrome and how this wasn't what I wanted for me, Dh 2b or Emma.  But on the up side Emma adores her school and we haven't had a single tear. In fact the first day I collected her she gave me a beaming smile then said "no home Mummy"   Counselling going okay although missed a session due to  flu (god I've never felt soooo il!!). Not sure how much it will help but it certainly can't hurt. Less than a month until fert clinic appointment, no idea what I'll say as funds are tight atm due to wedding next year.  Wedding plans going well, all coming together nicely, might even have found my dress. 

Sorry for going on, wanted to have a good catch up and say I'm going to try and post more often now... I've missed you ladies!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello my lovelies

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments about my new hair!! I dont think I am going for the chop but will continue with the extension from time to time  

Ally -    you take as much time as you need lovely, most of the girls here would agree its always nice to have a break away to sort ourselves out but we always seem to lure you back.......... I still need to get some of that gorgeous jewellery off you - will email you xxx

Sue - hope you had a lovely weekend hun, we took Ruby to our local fireworks and she loved it at first but 5 mins in she was complaining she was cold and wanted to go home!!!

Tanya - ah bless thats what I was doing in the fireworks watching out for all the people I knew!! Hope you are ok.

CuteLP - I can totally sympathise waiting for the witch is horrid -   she comes for you soon hun.

Karin - Lovely to see you back.  I know you must be going through it at the moment and I am sure the counselling will be of some help to you - you may not see the benefits straight away but on some level it you will feel better    Fantastic news that Emma loves school, whilst its really daunting for us at least she is enjoying nothing worse than seeing a child who doesnt want to go to school.  Fab news about the wedding dress - are we allowed to know what its like  Weve missed you too.

As for me, had a mad weekend - this last week just seems to have been chaotic, juggling work, school, nursery, home visits, homework etc. its neverending so went a bit mad on Sat night - met up with the girl I met in Australia and before long we were hitting the cocktails - got home in some shape and spent yesterday in a total zombie state!! Managed to take Ruby swimming then to the Pizza Hut for tea so had a really nice 'family' day - doesnt happen very often so really loved it.

Hope you all had a nice weekend.
xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin - Lovely to hear from you and would be great if you feel up to posting more.  Have missed you too.    Sorry to hear you were so poorly.  Glad that Emma likes her nursery and can totally sympathise with the empty house symdrome (still seems odd to me especially as it is until 3.15pm now although I am getting used to it and keeping myself busy)  Bless Emma saying the fireworks were like Tinkerbell - how sweet.

Cath - You seem a very busy lady.  Lovely to have a family day though.  The three of us went to the garden centre for breakfast last week and it was so nice just to be together without running around like mad doing something.

CLP - Sorry AF is mucking you around.    

Tanya - Shame Jess wasn't interested - may be she will be next year. 

Hello and   to everyone.

Started an aerobics class yesterday so feeling a bit stiff today.  Oh well best keep going and sure it will get easier. 

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for the lack of posting, I have been reading though. Just wanted to say hello and lots of       to everyone.

Love

Jacks xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Hope everyone is ok   

Jacks - lovely to hear from you, glad you are still reading and hoping you are doing ok.

Sue - How is the aerobics going? Have you eased yourself in gently yet??

Well another busy (almost) over! Just taken Ruby to school so a chance to catch up on my adoption research/homework - yet more emails and work to do - I dont mind it as long as I get the chance to get it done.  Will be picking up Ruby later and then heading to the dentist (arhhhhh with it being Friday, 13th and everything!!!!) then gonna pop into the office to see my work colleagues!!  My sister is having Ruby for the night tomorrow so Dh and I are going xmas shopping - most of it is done so will prob end up having a few drinks out in town!!!  Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - No more aerobics this week yet.  Starting on once a week - so more on Monday.  May start twice weekly soon.  Hope dentist goes OK.  Have fun shopping (and drinking   )

Jacks - Hope you are OK.  

Hello and   to everyone else.  Have a lovely weekend.

Went to see Emily's teacher on Weds to see how she is settling in.  She was really pleased with her.  She has settled really well, made several new friends and she is always smiling.  She is even not doing too badly with school lunch (major shock for me since she is so fussy).  So really pleased with that.  We are taking Emily to the cinema to see UP tomorrow so hope that will be good.

Sue x


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Ladies

I have been reading and lurking whilst trying to tear myself away from the 2ww threads and symptom searching following our 3rd IVF to try for a sibling for Charlotte, I can believe it, we had a BFP today!!  Honestly thought it hadn't worked so over the moon!!

Also had news that my friend who adopted has now had everything finalised and he is now theirs, no more social workers etc - what a wonderful xmas pressie for them!

Wishing everyone ttc-ing / tx-ing/ adopting all the luck inthe world!

Moshy x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Moshy- Congratulations honey!! 

Shoe Queen- Friday the 13th is a great day    I was in labour with my boys on Fri Feb the 13th!  

Well CD46 and still no sign! Looks like we are destined to cycle in the new year!

 &   to all

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

All quiet here - hope everyone is OK.

 to all.

Sue x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Well it is CD50      and no sign of the   So we have decided to cycle in January and relax over xmas, perhaps a little R n R will kick start AF??   

 &   to all

CLP


----------



## DiamondDiva

Clp - Hope you can have a lovely relaxed time over xmas and start afresh in the new year                       

Sue - It is quiet on here, hope everyone is ook.

Ally - Farmville is so much fun. cant beleive ive just found it 

Cath - How are you, forgot to tell you, i ordered a load of cheap make up from the USA and i love it, got 39 items, mostly lipsticks and glosses for $98, they are by NYX and are amazing, i also got some of their eyeshaddows and i'd say are comparable to Mac for pigmentation and quality, im going to do another order hopefully in the next few weeks, waiting til they have a 20% off sale as i just missed it last time, the site is CherryCulture.com 

Karin - Hope you are ok   

x Debs x

/links


----------



## ~Sapphire~

CLP - Sorry there is still no sign of AF.  Lots of luck for the new year.            

Hi Debs - hope you are OK. 

Love to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Wow its sooooooo windy!!!!!!

Just decided its been one of those days so wine anyone

xxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Jacks -  

Debs -  

Cath -  

Karin -  

Ally -  

CLP -  

Tanya -  

   if I missed anyone.

Hope everyone is OK and had a great weekend.

I hurt my back at the weekend but seems to be better this morning and still managed aerobics today.  May not be able to get up again now though.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Dont worry I havent deserted you all....just been a mega busy few weeks.  We spent the weekend in the Cotswolds which was sort of strange as first time we have been back there since dh's father passed in April, it was surreal but we had a nice weekend.  The adoption stuff is keeping me busy, along with planning xmas and getting ready for Ruby's birthday next week, its just all go at the moment!! Im still reading and promise to update personals soon......

Lots of Love

Cath xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies 


Moshy Congratulations on your BFP  

Cath It must have been hard for you both the weekend in the cotswolds but glad you had a nice weekend  I hope Ruby's birthday goes well  

Sue I hope you still feel ok, thats brave going to aerobics after a bad back. I have found any excuse not to do exercise!

CLP Good luck with your cycle in the New year, I hope your AF comes soon 


I have been away in Ireland last week visiting my family (most of them have moved over there now) trying to get in as many visits as possible before I go back to work. We are going over again for Christmas and Jess' birthday. Hi to everyone I have missed 

Tanya


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Is there anyone there?  So quiet here.  Hope you are all OK.    

Sue x


----------



## jrhh

Hi Sue,

I am here! I am reading when I can just seem to be so caught up in Xmas stuff at the mo. Tom is so excited by his advent calender (and mine  ) at the moment. It was the last think he talked about tonight before bed too! bless.

Hope everyone is OK. I was an idiot last night and forgot to put a nappy on him at bedtime, you can imagine the consequences this morn        

Love

Jacks xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

​
Hope you all had a fab time Cath, sorry i didnt post yesterday


----------



## KW33

Hope you had a fabulous birthday Ruby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

         ​


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks for Ruby's birthday messages - we had a hectic day - am exhausted today and got to do it all again on Sunday for the Monster Mayhem party!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok - am still so busy with everything and am struggling with the adoption stuff at the moment - my mind is all over the place (nothing new there).

Catch up soon.

Cath xx


----------



## jrhh

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY RUBY!!!!!!

Have a great party!

Love

Jacks xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY RUBY     

Oh dear Jacks - hope the clean up wasn't too bad.

Love to everyone else.  

My little girl is poorly today    

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

OMG I am so bad Cath so sorry I forgot

hope this makes it up



hope you have a super duper birthday weekend Ruby lots of love

xxxxxxx

Huge hello to all you lovely ladies i'll be back on in the new year just needed a break! Had a really difficult few weeks but i'll tell you more another time

love and kisses to you all and a very merry christmas lets hope new year is full of BFP's xxx


----------



## Siobhan1

New thread this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219626.0


----------

